#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-10
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> Mirv, good morning
<Mirv> hi tvoss
<tvoss> Mirv, looking at the sheet, line 9
<tvoss> Mirv, I don't understand the comment there
<tvoss> Mirv, could you explain to me what happened?
<Mirv> tvoss: it seems it has been published, but is stuck in -proposed for some reason
<Mirv> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#dbus-cpp
<Mirv> arm64 has failed to build, but it succeeded before: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-cpp/2.0.0+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> seems to be the reason
<Mirv> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168638213/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-arm64.dbus-cpp_2.0.0%2B14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tvoss> hmmm, that's weird
<tvoss> cjwatson, good morning
<tvoss> cjwatson, I get a build failure here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168638213/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-arm64.dbus-cpp_2.0.0%2B14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, can you provide an url if you still have the same issue?
<didrocks> for the silo stuff
<didrocks> oh found the issue
 * didrocks fixes
<didrocks> ah no
<didrocks> hum
<Mirv> didrocks: I haven't yet retried since I thought you'd take a glance first
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, please give me a link
<didrocks> you didn't in your email
<Mirv> didrocks: it's in my last e-mail bu http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/421/console
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, ok, was still on the first one
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> yeah, weird that we have WARNING:root:Can't load configuration: No JSON object could be decoded
<didrocks> Mirv: I'll look in a few
<Mirv> yep, that one is weird
<Mirv> yeah, no hurry. I found 4 more packages not yet in landing PPA, and 3 of them are manual uploads which I'm doing now.
<didrocks> ok, we'll get that fixed
<didrocks> the logic seems good, so it's like it can't find the initiale configuraiton
<didrocks> I'll check with debug :)
<didrocks> (10 minutes)
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, interesting, the config file is empty
 * didrocks restore and try
<didrocks> Mirv: did you have any failure previously on that silo?
<didrocks> Mirv: and after that, all work like expected. It would be interesting to know what lead in your silo to have that empty config file
<didrocks> Mirv: running http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/423/console btw
<Mirv> didrocks: the only thing I did was aborting build job, because of a ppc64el build that the system thought was building while it was not
<Mirv> didrocks: I got the error twice in the row and stopped at that. interesting.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, shouldn't happen
<didrocks> Mirv: tell me next time you see it, I'll be interested in fixing this bug
<didrocks> not sure, I try to always have transactional writes
<Mirv> sure, I will
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: on your question: please for those package, just disable them in daily release
<didrocks> + upstream merger and so on
<didrocks> (the 3 lines)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, thanks, I'll disable those: dee-qt qtpowerd poppler-qml-plugin u1db-qt ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts unity-scope-online-music click-update-manager clickmanager-plugin ubuntu-purhase-service
<Mirv> well, some of them already are, but anyhow
<didrocks> ok ;)
<popey> bug 1289804
<ubot5> bug 1289804 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app consuming lots of memory on mako 226" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289804
<popey> seems we have a memory leak issue..
<popey> (not just music-app)
<didrocks> popey: blocker in your opinion?
<popey> been there a while
<popey> but worse than it was in #194.
<didrocks> popey: they will tell you they will only look with 5.2 :p
<popey> we tested with 5.2 too..
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1289804/comments/9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289804 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app consuming lots of memory on mako 226" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> popey: argh, ok
<popey> so no, not a blocker to #226
<popey> it manifests itself in music because it's unconfined, you can get any app to eat ram by keeping it alive with taps
<popey> so it certainly needs examination
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> hum
<popey> my phone was unusable after 20 hours of uptime and no usage ☻
<didrocks> I received the notification for the team meeting
<popey> americans changed TZ
<didrocks> meaning the meeting is not set in UTC?
<popey> it moved here too
<popey> (the meeting moved) - it shows at 08:30 UTC
<didrocks> let me adjust the time again
<popey> probably the Ubuntu Engineering calendar is USA TZ
<ogra_> didrocks, you will have to adjust back on the 30th
<didrocks> ogra_: yep
<didrocks> popey: weird, the Tz set for it is "France" though
<didrocks> anyway, let's move them
<didrocks> and we'll move them back
<didrocks> oh, there is one everyday?
<didrocks> it's a separate one :p
<didrocks> ah no, phew
<didrocks> just long to refresh
<popey> no, they are separate
<popey> i moved some ☻
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> the 6PM as well?
<didrocks> or they didn't move?
<popey> oof, I broke, let me fix
<didrocks> removing as well meetings during vUDS
<popey> ah yes
<didrocks> vUDS is so empty!
 * didrocks scheduled last client meetings in seb128's track
<didrocks> hehe :)
<popey> didrocks: who 'owns' ubuntu-emulator? xnox?
<didrocks> popey: yeah, the biggest contributors are xnox/cjwatson/rsalvetti AFAIK
<popey> hm, ok
<tvoss> didrocks, good morning
<sil2100> Finally made it
<sil2100> Morning!
<didrocks> hey tvoss, morning
<didrocks> hey sil2100 :)
<didrocks> popey: anything we should be worried about?
<popey> saw a couple of people in -touch mention that their emulator wasn't starting. I tried this morning and I can't get it to build a working image either
<popey> just get a black screen
<tvoss> didrocks, sil2100 the dbus-cpp landing seems to be stuck in proposed due to arm64 not building. However, the compilation fails with the compiler complaining about -fstack-protector missing
<tvoss> didrocks, sil2100 the interesting bit is: I think I don't set that explicitly somehwere
<popey> trying again from clean.
<didrocks> tvoss: it's the distribution default
<tvoss> didrocks, that's interesting that it fails on arm64 then :)
<tvoss> didrocks, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168638213/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-arm64.dbus-cpp_2.0.0%2B14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> tvoss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain/CompilerFlags
<didrocks> tvoss: I guess it's something to check with doko, I have no clue about arm64 if it's supposed to support stack-protector or not
<sil2100> tvoss: hmm, well, there was no way to test it beforehand on arm64, as I can't set up a arm64 chrrot even
<didrocks> and if so, why it's set
<sil2100> tvoss: strange thing - why didn't it fail for the previous dbus-cpp builds?
<didrocks> tvoss: and yeah, I confirm that you don't seem to do anything with the flags that can set it on that arch
<didrocks> (and so override potential defaults)
<didrocks> but you force 4.7
<didrocks> and I'm unsure 4.7 has the right defaults for that arch, I guess doko only cares about 4.8
<didrocks> tvoss: that can be a lead to discuss about it with him I think ^
<didrocks> sil2100: previous version was built with 4.7 or 4.8?
<sil2100> hm, with 4.7
<sil2100> didrocks: since the whole issue we had with location-service being 100% CPU was caused by the 4.7/4.8 incompatibility
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, weird then
<didrocks> I think tvoss has enough information to know where to look at anyway :)
<cjwatson> tvoss: Morning.  arm64 doesn't have stack-protector.  Why are you forcing that, though, given that -fstack-protector is on by default in Ubuntu anyway?
<sil2100> So we pushed a force rebuild on 4.7 + the symbols hack
<cjwatson> didrocks: emulator> not me
<sil2100> Strange anyways!
<tvoss> cjwatson, I'm *not* forcing it
<didrocks> cjwatson: I don't see it in his build flags though, but he's using gcc 4.7, do you think that disabling stack-protector can be missing on that versioN?
<cjwatson> didrocks: It's explicitly on the command line
<cjwatson> So it's not GCC's fault :)
<cjwatson> Wonder if it's cmake
<didrocks> yeah, I'm looking into that direction
<cjwatson> Or dpkg-buildflags
<didrocks> nothing special on the configure flags
<cjwatson> I'd have thought dpkg-buildflags shouldn't have -fstack-protector on arm64 though
<didrocks> well, I guess all packages would fail otherwise…
<cjwatson> that command line does look awfully like dpkg-buildflags though
<didrocks> yeah, followed by --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 and so on, with -g -O2 before…
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> dpkg (1.17.5ubuntu5) trusty; urgency=medium
<cjwatson>   * Allow -fstack-protector on arm64 now that GCC and glibc support it.
<cjwatson>  -- Adam Conrad <adconrad@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 07 Mar 2014 18:47:57 +0800
<didrocks> here we go
<cjwatson> So gcc-4.8 supports it, but of course dbus-cpp is forcing gcc-4.7
<didrocks> tvoss: you have your infos ^
<cjwatson> tvoss: export DEB_CXXFLAGS_MAINT_STRIP := -fstack-protector
<cjwatson> well, conditional on arm64
<cjwatson> so, in debian/rules:
<tvoss> cjwatson, so that's in debian/rules?
<cjwatson> ifeq (arm64,$(DEB_HOST_ARCH))
<cjwatson> export DEB_CXXFLAGS_MAINT_STRIP := -fstack-protector
<cjwatson> endif
<cjwatson> should do it
<cjwatson> with a comment that this is because g++-4.7 doesn't have SSP, and it can go away if/when you move to 4.8
<cjwatson> didrocks,Mirv: the ppc64el build in question was a build *failure*, not so much "building" although that's how the job described it
<didrocks> cjwatson: something stripped out the status file, so it wasn't refreshed anymore. So don't take into account the status reported in that case
<cjwatson> didrocks,Mirv: that was qttools-opensource-src, which we got building later
<cjwatson> it was definitely not building at the time
<cjwatson> or rather it was definitely failed at the time
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm maybe out of context for that last ping, but the job was running or you were talking about the jenkins job iself?
<didrocks> itself*
<Mirv> cjwatson: I think since it started on Friday, it had not yet been build at all. the first failure of qttools was then on Saturday after copy-package https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+builds?build_text=qttools&build_state=all
<cjwatson> I don't know the distinction
<cjwatson> Mirv: it was dep-wait on qtdeclarative at the time - I checked
<Mirv> but on Friday (until Saturday) CI Train was under impression there was a build of ppc64el that was building
<cjwatson> that's why I sent you a qtdeclarative porting branch
<Mirv> cjwatson: this is what I aborted originally http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/65/console
<cjwatson> I was explicitly working on clearing up that job :)
<Mirv> cjwatson: aha, ok
<cjwatson> from my point of view the ci-train job was entirely correct - I mean, regardless of fine distinctions, it'd have got stuck in proposed-migration due to the missing ppc64el build, so it was right to fix it
<tvoss> sil2100, pushed an update to https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/dbus-cpp/fix-race-and-add-tests
<tvoss> sil2100, can you trigger a rebuild?
<didrocks> tvoss: that should be before the include I guess
<didrocks> (and you can retrigger yourself normally, with ignore step and only set the component you want to rebuild with only rebuild)
<didrocks> you don't need sil2100 for that
<sil2100> tvoss: you can rebuild yourself :)
<cjwatson> include> I don't know if it matters, but can't hurt to move it earlier
<sil2100> tvoss: just find the silo on the spreadsheet, press rebuild, log into jenkins (SSO) and press build
<sil2100> tvoss: maybe write to only 'rebuild' dbus-cpp
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah ok, I was under the impression it was looking for the definition in the env first and won't look at it again, but I just skimmed over the makefile for that, so you're probably more exact than I am. Thanks :)
<sil2100> didrocks: how do we handle cases when a silo is already in the 'releasing, stuck in proposed' state?
<sil2100> tvoss: wait a moment with that if anything
<didrocks> sil2100: just rebuild what's needed to be rebuilt and I think you will need the "ignore step" option
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> then, it will rebuild only that component, and track it
<sil2100> tvoss: let me help you in that then, I'll do this
<didrocks> (however, it will recollect all commits since latest version in the release pocket and upload with -v)
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<cjwatson> didrocks: this is one of those things where I'd have to read the GNU Make manual carefully, and it's not worth it :)
<didrocks> but that was only tested in labs, it's the first time in production :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: heh, indeed :)
<sil2100> didrocks: uuuu ;p Ok, let's try that then
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm... I just noticed my mail, I probably missed something, but was todays landing meeting moved to an earlier hour?
<didrocks> sil2100: it was, weirdly (probably due to US dailylight saving switch)
<didrocks> sil2100: so I rescheduled at the correct time
<sil2100> My google calendar said 9:30 till 10, like one hour earlier than normally :o Did I miss it?
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: your google calender should have it updated?
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, right, calendar has the correct date, but I didn't get a confirmation of the change on e-mail, so I was a bit shocked
<sil2100> THanks ;)
<didrocks> yeah, I avoided to spam all of you
<sil2100> tvoss: let's wait for it to re-build
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<didrocks> popey: coming?
<popey> omw
<cjwatson> Mirv: given that we'll be waiting for arm64 to build everything, I would suggest blocking the set of packages in the Qt5.2 silo in proposed-migration
<cjwatson> (once you push the button)
<cjwatson> just to avoid accidents with partial promotions
<popey> didrocks: who should I poke https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1289804 with?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289804 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app consuming lots of memory on mako 226" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> popey: reboot worked for you?
<popey> yes didrocks
<didrocks> popey: ok, I don't have it either here in a fresh flashed image
<didrocks> worth keeping it in mind and see
<popey> will keep an eye out for it on future updates
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> popey: for bug #1289804, I would say let's start with upstream, so osomon/bfiller
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, didrocks can probably set the block, at least if it turns out we enable the arm64 builds but then suddenly make a decision tomorrow or so about actually landing it
<ubot5> bug 1289804 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app consuming lots of memory on mako 226" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289804
<Mirv> arm64 is going to be interesting, starting with qtbase where doko told the arm64 patches can be dropped with 5.2, I hope it's so
<didrocks> davmor2: oh btw, can you dogfood image #229? We'll get it in our bag for promotion :)
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, better to prepare it
<didrocks> Mirv: when is that meeting? Maybe I should come this time
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah no worries
<Mirv> didrocks: umm, I now see the meeting is no more this week, at least currently. it used to be 14:00 UTC
<didrocks> Mirv: interesting…
<didrocks> Mirv: wasn't moved to one hour later? (as many meeting due to US TZ change)
<didrocks> meetings*
<Mirv> didrocks: no, just not there. probably set to be daily "until we've probably shipped it" or so :)
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah ;)
<Mirv> the unity8 AP problem might have a fix now, since I rebuilt qtbase with a fix suggested from unity people
<didrocks> Mirv: tell me if you need anything, but I clearly think that we should continue on what was discussed Friday: only the expected AP failure
<didrocks> ok
<Mirv> weather app I think was already seen to be broken, probably needs fixes for 5.2
<didrocks> expected == clock apps as from today
<Mirv> it'd be nice if gallery app could be tested somehow
<didrocks> and 2 weather apps ones
<didrocks> ah no, it's one on weather-app
<didrocks> Mirv: so, we expect only 1 clock AP test failure + 1 weather AP test failure
<didrocks> all the rest needs to be investigated
<Mirv> didrocks: I checked that online-acounts does have the revert in it
<didrocks> Mirv: the run from Friday?
<didrocks> AP test run?
<didrocks> (the code where we see it failing shouldn't be in the revert at all)
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm, actualy, it's a good question whether the AP run or the Friday's online-accounts rebuild was there first..
<Mirv> didrocks: so that's probably then it
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, worth having a look anyway :)
<Mirv> didrocks: I originally btw thought that if 5.0 image can be promoted, it's good to land 5.2, but you think we continue at least for now seeking to do 100% smooth transition (where, nearer to it than current situation)?
<Mirv> I wonder if UI Freeze on Thursday poses a problem
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, otherwise, we'll never recover and block everyone else not part of the transaction
<didrocks> Mirv: why? we have FFe for our components (and it doesn't change the UI)
<Mirv> true enough, nothing should change UI wise
<didrocks> Mirv: we can't ask blocking the whole distro again on pushing something not ready when we know it's not ready yet
<didrocks> that won't make it more "ready"
<Mirv> I don't think anyone is currently working on the 5.2 related AP problems, though, yet
<Mirv> that should change, of course
<didrocks> Mirv: that should have been the focus as well of the 5.2 meetings though
<didrocks> yeah
<Mirv> didrocks: the problem was that for most of the last week the AP runs were not working because of the adb/makodevice problems
<Mirv> now we've that one run finally
<didrocks> Mirv: which issue?
<didrocks> Mirv: something we don't have on ci.ubuntu.com?
<Mirv> didrocks: I mean the AP runs were not possible to do because of http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/61/console
<Mirv> first the adb problems and then the connection to mako:s not working, elopio & his team were then onto it
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, so infra issues mostly?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> Mirv: anyway, we discussed about the AP tests on Friday with elopio and asac as well agreed with me
<didrocks> Mirv: so I don't think that will come to a surprise
<Mirv> yeah. so trying to fix those should continue together with the DPR issue fix.
<didrocks> yep
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks I'm kinda lost with the dbus-cpp landing now
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, wait, it finished building
<cjwatson> didrocks,Mirv: landing-006 has arm64 now, so can you please copy everything in that PPA into itself?
<sil2100> tvoss: let's do a quick test-spin on a device if all is ok and then re-publish
<cjwatson> (let me know if you need a canned command line)
<didrocks> Mirv: you are handling the copy?
<tvoss> sil2100, okay, I will give it a spin, too
<tvoss> sil2100, could you try it, too?
<cjwatson> copy-package -p ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name landing-006 -b <list of all the source packages>
<sil2100> tvoss: sure, doing that now
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<Mirv> cihelp infrastructure problems running AP tests http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/64/ - previous successful run on Friday
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, handling the copy
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Mirv> actually, I'll not copy everything, since not everything build-deps on the new Qt. so starting with Qt itself which is all set up good regarding dependencies
<cjwatson> why the backup-landing1?
<cjwatson> oh ye of little faith
<Mirv> cjwatson: too much to lose :)
<cjwatson> you couldn't copy it back without generating at least some new builds anyway ... but ok
<ogra_> hmm, promoting takes loong with so many arches
<Mirv> actually, I will start by qtbase only because that's the one with the libqt5core5 -> libqt5core5a change
<cjwatson> reasonable, yeah
<sil2100> wow
<Mirv> and so it begins
<sil2100> hmmm, what a nice bug I got!
<didrocks> sil2100: on the double promotion for fixing something stuck into proposed? It's possible as I only tested that case in lab :)
<sil2100> didrocks: no no, on 229 ;) I'll show a photo of that, it's just a funny thing, I guess it's just some layouting issue or something ;p
<didrocks> ah :)
<ogra_> grmpf ...
<ogra_> promotion of 226 on mako runs since 13min ... doesnt move ...
<didrocks> ogra_: still stuck?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> 29071 pts/1    S+    16:12 /usr/bin/python /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/copy-image trusty-proposed trusty mako 226 -k
<didrocks> so, we'll need stgraber?
<ogra_> runs sine 16:12
<ogra_> yes, i think so
<ogra_> seems copy-image also doesnt produce any logs
<ogra_> it just sits there (seems to be in running state though)
<cjwatson> might just be rechecksumming or something
<ogra_> i see it updated the timestamp for the output dir though
<cjwatson> 29071 pts/1    S+    16:14  |                   \_ /usr/bin/python /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/copy-image trusty-proposed trusty mako 226 -k
<cjwatson>  2963 pts/1    Rl+    0:33  |                       \_ pxz -z -9 -c /tmp/tmpgcbAS5/output.tar
<cjwatson> looking at more of the process tree helps :P
<ogra_> sigh ... we have 6 arches to promote
<cjwatson> I'm sure it'll get there
<ogra_> that will take 1.5h now
<cjwatson> xz compression just takes a while
<ogra_> yeah, but it used to be a matter of 1-2min before
<cjwatson> then why will it take 1.5h now?
<cjwatson> 1-2min * 6 != 1.5h
<ogra_> i guess that we havent promoted anything in rwo weeks might play a role for the diffing
<ogra_> cjwatson, it used to take 1-2min ... if it takes 15 per arch now it will take a small century :)
<ogra_> ah, it moved
<cjwatson> does it matter for this particular run? :)
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok doesn't start too well https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168944721/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-arm64.qtbase-opensource-src_5.2.1%2Bdfsg-1ubuntu6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ogra_> not anymore, no ... i would have waited with starting it though ... since i have to go afk in 10min
<Mirv> the patches that were there with 5.0.2 were http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src/revision/140
<cjwatson> ogra_: it got through manta pretty quick, so *shrug*
<ogra_> oh, seems the other arches run faster
<cjwatson> Mirv: so what thinks it needs to use -m64?
<ogra_> grr
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067002/
<cjwatson> Mirv: oh right, easy
<cjwatson> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067006/
<cjwatson> that's for arches where -m64 doesn't make sense
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, and I don't see other similar things in debian/rules so I guess worth a rerun unless there's a test PPA to use
<cjwatson> you used to have a separate if case for it, you just moved arm64 to the wrong place
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src/view/140/debian/rules lines 69-72
<davmor2> Morning all
<cjwatson> Mirv: probably worth just rerunning in 006
<Mirv> ok
<mandel> ogra_, do you know how is the qt 5.2 thing going?
<ogra_> mandel, Mirv does ;)
<Mirv> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1207270 needs to be fixed and some AP tests are failing http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/63/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1207270 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Font size too small in browser with Qt 5.1 / DPR rework" [Critical,In progress]
<mandel> Mirv, thx
<ogra_> mandel, Mirv does ;)
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> sorry
<Mirv> I do, I do
<ogra_> heh, EFOCUS
<Mirv> and that's why I've prevented 'up' binding in irssi, requiring ctrl-up
 * ogra_ needs to go afk now for like 20min ... i'll check the promotion later ... looks like mako might need a re-run 
<mandel> Mirv, we need to fix that ogra_ bot, it has some weird stammer
<ogra_> heh
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<tvoss> sil2100, any luck with the dbus-cpp packages?
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks can I get a silo for line 34?
<didrocks> tvoss: unity-mir is part of the qt 5.2 landing
<tvoss> didrocks, oh okay
<sil2100> tvoss: still checking out - looks ok from the outside, but I still couldn't get location working yet
<tvoss> sil2100, location not working as in?
<sil2100> tvoss: can't force webbrowser to use location data after enabling it in the indicator
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: does location work properly for you on stock 229 ?
<tvoss> sil2100, the indicator is not fixed with my changes. Also: it might take 15 minutes to acquire a fix
<popey> sil2100: define "work"
<sil2100> popey: after enabling the indicator, does opening a webbrowser prompt you for allowing location on google maps and then it finally finds the GPS signal?
<popey> sil2100: i have _never_ had success in a browser finding location
<davmor2> sil2100: haven't tried it yet, ignore the indicator though it lies
<popey> tell you what is odd though
<popey> open browser, visit maps.google.com, kill browser, start again.
<popey> The first time you get mobile version of gmaps, second time you get desktop version
<davmor2> popey: because you click on the link for maps right
<davmor2> popey: -https:// always links to the mobile site, if you click on the link it the address bar it always goes to desktop
<ogra_> hmm, so promoting mako and generic failed ... re-running for these two
<popey> no
<popey> i didnt click any link
<popey> i opened browser
<ogra_> ugh, and flo too ...
 * ogra_ sighs
<davmor2> sil2100: osmtouch has me pinpointed nicely so I assume gps is working
<popey> davmor2: osmtouch doesn't use gsm
<popey> *gps
<davmor2> popey: It's stops flashing the warning there is no gps and pinpoints you precisely when there is a fix and google maps works then too
<davmor2> popey: initially it doesn't I agree but then it tells you it isn't using gps and also tells you that the position is approximate
<davmor2> popey, didrocks, ogra_: screen has just frozen again, this time 2 apps open and I swiped to get back to the dash chasing up on #ubuntu-mir channel but not seeming to get a response yet,  I'll carry on dogfooding on the n7 for a bit
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, make sure to back up syslog and the output of dmesg ... and probably also logcat
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks will do that now, the phone is working fine just not the screen
<ogra_> right
<popey> davmor2: Mar 10 11:47:38 ubuntu-phablet com.ubuntu.location[893]: SV status update: [#svs: 23]
<popey> i get 23 satellites in view and it still cant get a lock
<ogra_> syslog should show OOM if there is any OOM going on ... and logcat should show any graphics driver issues
<davmor2> popey: just checked top and there is no swap being used so it's not the issue you saw
<popey> it takes a long time to use swap
<popey> you need an app to be open for hours
<davmor2> popey: ah okay so no :)
<sil2100> tvoss: didn't test location properly yet but all seems to be ok I think
<ogra_> sigh .... and generic failed again ... as did flo
<sil2100> Let's publish (again)
 * ogra_ re-runs again with these two arches
<didrocks> ogra_: keep logs for Stéphane I guess
<didrocks> ogra_: btw, as mako is promoted, it's now show up as promoted on the dashboard :p
<ogra_> yeah, indeed
<popey> davmor2: for me, it always says no gps
<davmor2> popey: let me get it install on the n7
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<sil2100> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-cpp_2.0.0+14.04.20140310-0ubuntu1.diff <- packaging change ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, ack and thx
<tvoss> sil2100, I got a fix here, standing on the balcony and waiting for ~8 minutes
<didrocks> sil2100: looks good to me
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks ;) Let's see how it goez
<davmor2> popey: this is all I get once I have a lock http://ubuntuone.com/4HwOplWn8pgR3yWMU1Hq7e until then it shows me in bushbury about a mile and a half away and says it's a guess :)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, can I now publish only one component that was re-built? Since I rebuilt only dbus-cpp, publish job says that others (platform-api and location-service) weren't rebuilt - can I safely tell him to ignore those and just push dbus-cpp out? No need to re-release the others, no changes or rebuilds required there
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, just use the ignore flag
<popey> davmor2: how do you know when you have a gps lock?
<sil2100> *click*
<davmor2> popey: I keep clicking on the My location button either in maps.google.com or osmtouch till it is right :)
<sil2100> didrocks: all seems to work fine! o/
<didrocks> :)
<ogra_> didrocks, so i promoted on all arches now manually bit by bit ... sald yi messed up on flo so that it is called 207 there ... will sort that ut once stgraber is up
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, thanks a lot! :)
<davmor2> popey: maps.google.com tends to show position correctly when osmtouch does though up until then it says no gps location or words to that effect
<ogra_> smells like the import job that runs every 5 min to check for new cdimage files makes it fall over ... once i disabled it i could at least run copy-image manually for each arch
<didrocks> sil2100: as you can see, it's tracking the right version of dbus-cpp
<cjwatson> Mirv: looks like qtbase/arm64 is good now
<Mirv> cjwatson: yes, I was just refreshing Packages file and starting landing the rest of the Qt modules
<Mirv> done, qtxmlpatterns started already
<sergiusens> didrocks, hey, for new packages that would be handled by ci train; how do we do the ffe?
<didrocks> sergiusens: it's packages that are new to the archive?
<sergiusens> didrocks, yup
<sergiusens> didrocks, media-hub to be specific
<sergiusens> and this is also a request to get that in :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: it needs a regular FFe, then, we just handle it as any new package (so either an empty MP to get it landing or an existing one)
<didrocks> sergiusens: you can file the request first in, but please add to the comment that it needs the FFe to be acked
<didrocks> tvoss: you can merge and clean btw
<tvoss> didrocks, okay
<cjwatson> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+build/5798790 looks like a proposed-migration blocker
<plars> didrocks: we have an issue with the ubuntuuitoolkit tests - on mako there seems to be an issue where it sometimes runs forever (until the job times out after 300 min)
<didrocks> plars: oh, interesting, we didn't get any change on the toolkit for that. Is that quite new?
<didrocks> bzoltan1: you may have some people too look at that ^
<plars> didrocks: ah, wait
<plars> didrocks: maybe a false alarm - it looks like it's still on just the custom image
<plars> didrocks: for a second I saw that mako was still running and thought we were seeing the same thing on the regular images
<didrocks> interesting…
<didrocks> plars: keep us posted :)
<plars> cwayne was looking into it on custom but if anyone has ideas, could probably use some help
<tvoss> didrocks, can I just press merge and clean in the silo?
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  let me look at it
<didrocks> tvoss: yeah
<didrocks> bzoltan1: apparently, cwayne will be your best contact :)
<tvoss> didrocks, without setting any options I assume?
<bzoltan1> plars: please ping me and paste the logs if you suspect the ui toolkit doing something wromg
<didrocks> tvoss: right, no option
<cjwatson> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067776/ should fix https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+build/5798788, or at least move onto the next thing - not a proposed-migration blocker but would be awfully nice
<Mirv> cjwatson: there was a recent 5.0.2 patch that didn't apply but it seems it can be made to apply.
<Mirv> cjwatson: this applies http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7067786/
<Mirv> cjwatson: so maybe I'll apply both?
<cjwatson> Mirv: aarch64.patch already has a definition of WTF_CPU_ARM64 (you could pick either but there's no reason to change the existing patch really)
<cjwatson> Mirv: and I think it's probably better to match the style of the code the patch would be applying to, which is all __foo__ macros rather than CPU(foo)?
<cjwatson> Mirv: it's certainly the same idea though
<cjwatson> Mirv: if qtwebkit doesn't have that yet, it'll probably need it too, though
<cjwatson> I suppose you might need to care about CPU(ARM64) vs. CPU(AARCH64) if that's exported to other packages; I don't know whether that's so
<cjwatson> doesn't really matter which, pick one :-)
<Mirv> cjwatson: which aarch64.patch already has WTF_CPU_ARM64? so what I pasted is from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtscript-opensource-src/5.1.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1~really5.0.2+dfsg-3ubuntu1 modified to apply to 5.2.1 qtscript
<cjwatson> Mirv: the one you currently have in qtbase
<cjwatson> Mirv: sorry, in qtdeclarative
<cjwatson> which I ported over from webkitgtk
<cjwatson> we've apparently used different names in different places, shrug
<Mirv> oh, there!
<Mirv> right
<cjwatson> probably ought to be consistent within qt* at least :)
<Mirv> cjwatson: another problem is that qtdeclarative failed to build on arm64, which wouldn't be a problem otherwise but it's nowadays required by qttools which did build on arm64 before..
<davmor2> didrocks: things look okay on the n7 I still need to get my n4 unlocked and it looks like the first of the people who maybe able to help me is now online
<cjwatson> Mirv: that was what I gave you the patch above for, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067776/
<didrocks> davmor2: excellent! good luck and cross fingers :p
<pmcgowan> didrocks, are you considering a change to the landings order given Qt is still getting fixes
<didrocks> pmcgowan: you mean, order like 1, 2… 3 or anything else?
<Mirv> cjwatson: ahah, I mistakenly thought it was reated to qtscript first you mentioned earlier. ok, let's see.
<pmcgowan> didrocks, like landing mir and scopes before qt for example
<didrocks> pmcgowan: basically everything that are not in Qt "lock list" can enters
<pmcgowan> didrocks, cool
<didrocks> pmcgowan: Mir will be blocked I guess because of unity-mir though
<didrocks> (it's in the Qt lock list IIRC)
<pmcgowan> maybe it can get unlocked for the time being
<didrocks> pmcgowan: totally fine with that, it's just a rebuild for Qt?
<didrocks> Let me check
<pmcgowan> not sure
<cjwatson> I might try another click landing to get a bit more of libclick (manifest extraction and the supported framework stuff)
<cjwatson> squeezing that in before Qt would be good
<pmcgowan> that would be good
<pmcgowan> +1
<didrocks> pmcgowan: ok, so unity-mir is just a rebuild
<didrocks> pmcgowan: we can easily stick it out, get Mir landing and stick it back
<pmcgowan> didrocks, great
<didrocks> just Mirv needs to do a manual tracking to remember to rebuild it once Mir is in :)
<pmcgowan> yep
<pmcgowan> we did that with eds the other day as well
<didrocks> yeah, that's easy to do, just need to not forget about it in the bazillon packages :)
<didrocks> kgunn: you want to make a Mir landing tentative?
<kgunn> didrocks: yes!
<kgunn> thankyou!
<didrocks> kgunn: the line request is up to date?
<didrocks> Mirv: mind if I remove unity-mir from you, as discussed? ^
<ogra_> === Image 226 promoted ===
<ogra_> (now including all arches etc)
<pmcgowan> nice
<didrocks> ogra_: great!
<ogra_> so the long tarball genersation due to the diff being gigantic after two weeks was the issue
<ogra_> it caused some "stepping on my own toes" in the tools
<balloons> wahoo!
<didrocks> kgunn: ready is set to "No", on purpose?
<davmor2> \o/ \o/ \o/
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> Mirv: unconfigured unity-mir then
<didrocks> ah, will need to unconfigure u-s-c as well
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: ok, I unlocked unity-mir and unity-system-compositor Qt 5.2 landing. I kgunn ack the Mir landing line, please assign to him
 * didrocks is going for a run now
<kgunn> didrocks: sorry...was in a meeting
 * kgunn looks to catchup
<rsalveti> popey: have a bug number for the emulator issue?
<rsalveti> popey: downloading the latest and will check
<popey> rsalveti: tried multiple times and got black screen first few times then it worked the last time annoyingly
<kgunn> didrocks: fixed the sheet
<rsalveti> popey: alright, guess just the usual issue with qemu not bringing up everything sometimes
<rsalveti> cjwatson: Mirv: not sure if helps, but marcin had a few arm64 patches for qt5.2 as well: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1056051 https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1056071 https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1056160
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1056051 in qt5-qtdeclarative "Add AArch64 support to qtdeclarative" [Unspecified,Closed: rawhide]
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1056071 in qt5-qtscript "Add AArch64 support to qtscript" [Unspecified,Closed: rawhide]
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1056160 in qt5-qtwebkit "Add AArch64 support to qtwebkit" [Unspecified,Closed: rawhide]
<cjwatson> probably similar/overlapping
<rsalveti> yeah, at least the last 2 are already upstream as well
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<rsalveti> davmor2: popey: did we have a bug for the delay when enabling/disabling speaker mode?
<rsalveti> sil2100: didrocks: thanks for creating the silo for 46 btw
<kgunn> Mirv: sil2100 ...can you reconfig silo2 ? i add one more MP back into the list
<sil2100> kgunn: ok
<sil2100> rsalveti: no problem
<davmor2> popey: did we modify your original sound loud speaker doesn't work bug?
<sil2100> kgunn: can I reconfigure already or are you still adding?
<kgunn> sil2100: yeah, sorry, just hit enter...now try :)
<popey> davmor2: my what?
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> popey: you filed a bug for loud speaker not working did we modify that when both of us got it to work but delayed?
<popey> pass
<pmcgowan> davmor2, there is a bug on the delay, forget against which package
<davmor2> rsalveti: ^
<davmor2> pmcgowan: thanks I thought there was too :)
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: remember the number?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, not off hand, I can look
<davmor2> rsalveti: more than 1, less than a billion, does that help lower it down?
<rsalveti> davmor2: not much lol
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, davmor2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1277765
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1277765 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "big delay when pressing speakerphone icon on N4" [High,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: awesome, thanks
<davmor2> pmcgowan: thanks
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: davmor2: popey: mind help testing https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/ ? (alsa-lib, fix the delay when enabling/disabling speaker-mode)
<rsalveti> didrocks: sil2100: guess I also need someone from the ci team to give it a try as well :-)
<davmor2> rsalveti: I'm working on my issue with mir right now.
<cjohnston> /3/17
<sil2100> rsalveti: what's up?
<sil2100> rsalveti: the alsa one?
<sil2100> :)
<rsalveti> sil2100: yes
<bregma> sil2100, could I get a silo for line 42 please?
<sil2100> bregma: let me take a look
<seb128> bregma, sil2100: you probably want "gnome-screensaver" in the column G
<sil2100> bregma: is the FFe accepted? Can you point me to the bug?
<cjwatson> Mirv: at least qtdeclarative is down to tedious symbols stuff now ...
<cjwatson> so close :)
<bregma> sil2100, FFe bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1282798
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1282798 in Unity "[FFe] Provide a lock screen and unlock dialogs in Unity" [Medium,In progress]
<bregma> being review still, obviously we won't land the silo before it's approved
<sil2100> bregma: right, I didn't see a Triaged yet
<sil2100> bregma: is it important that we have it built for the FFe to be reviewed?
<bregma> sil2100, better to ask Laney
<Laney> You can build it, that allows for testing
<Laney> just don't put it in trusty
<sil2100> Laney, bregma: I'll assign a silo and mention it in the comment
<sil2100> Damn, good that CITrain is smart!
<kgunn> sil2100: hey...would you be the right person to approve/add...the following
<kgunn> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/kgunn72/meetings
<sil2100> Oh, shock, it seems I do have the power
<sil2100> bregma: assigned a silo, you can build ;)
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: sil2100: landing 46 (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001) is working as expected, would just like someone else to give it a try before getting it published (as we're in degraded mode)
<sil2100> rsalveti: upgrading on my device
<rsalveti> great
<sil2100> rsalveti: did most of the testing from the testing plan and I think it seems ok
<popey> didrocks: "You're not allowed to join this video call."
<ogra_> popey, use the right account then :P
 * ogra_ has to wrangle with that once a week 
<popey> i am
<didrocks> weird…
<popey> i use two browsers
<rsalveti> sil2100: great, can we land it already? or should we wait
 * popey invited himself to the meeting
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1290416
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1290416 in Mir "Mako locks up roughly once a day since R226" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> davmor2: wonder if this might be the issue that was fixed for mwc
<rsalveti> kgunn: should know more
<rsalveti> but I know we had a screen freeze there as well
<sil2100> rsalveti: oh, you forgot to push 'build' with 'watch only' for the silo ;)
<sil2100> rsalveti: want me to do that?
<kgunn> davmor2: mir hasn't changed since ~Feb20
<kgunn> davmor2: does your image include Qt5.2 ?
<kgunn> (sorry i need a decoder ring :)
<davmor2> kgunn: no
<davmor2> kgunn: kdub and AlbertA are happy that they have starting point on that bug now
<kgunn> ack...
<davmor2> kgunn: this has only been happening since R226
<davmor2> kgunn: which is the promoted image from Friday
<kgunn> davmor2: hmmm...what was big landing there ? anyone know ?
<davmor2> kgunn: pretty much everyone now but I've not long finished adding all the debug stuff to the bug for your guys to work with :)
<ogra_> plars, could someone look at the messaging-app tests on the tablets ? it looks like ofono-phonesim is not installed when they run
<davmor2> kgunn: hence giving didrocks the bug number for the daily release report ;)
<kgunn> davmor2: ack...just trying to square what you are describing as a "mir regression"..but we haven't released a new mir :)
<kgunn> AlbertA: kdub ^
<sil2100> rsalveti: I'll do it then and publish
<davmor2> kgunn: no not a regression but it has only been noticeable since R226  :)
<AlbertA> kgunn: yeah it's still 0.1.5
<AlbertA> kgunn: areas of suspect from the logs are snapshooting
<AlbertA> kgunn: and a possible deadlock during sessionDestroyingSurface
<kgunn> AlbertA: ah...so this is the old mwc bug
<AlbertA> kgunn: oh this was known?
<kgunn> AlbertA: yeah...but just hung up on "process" itself :)...its fixed on dev
<davmor2> kgunn: ah cool :)
<bregma> sil2100, I don't see a silo for line 42 no matter how many times I refresh, did I miss something?
<robru> kgunn, just checking in. I'm all yours for the next 8 hours if you need any help with the Mir landing.
<kgunn> robru: thanks...working on damn mp conflicts now!...arg
<robru> kgunn, yeah, i noticed that ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so it seems cyphermox freed the silo
<sil2100> bregma: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, what I told you, I guess he did this because of the unack FFe
<sil2100> cyphermox: so, Laney as the reviewer of the FFe approved the assignment of the silo for testing purposes
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I don't want to be known as 'the reviewer' please
<sil2100> cyphermox: I made the comment red to make sure it doesn't land before ACKing the FFe itself
<Laney> anyone on the RT can look at any request
<Laney> I just think it's sensible to be able to test it
<sil2100> Laney: ok ;) But I saw you being the most active on that bug
<cgoldberg> robru, cyphermox, any chance of getting a silo allocated for line 47 today? (Autopilot)
<sil2100> cyphermox, didrocks: you think we can re-add that silo, or you want to leave it unassigned?
<cgoldberg> i was unable to make landing meeting earlier
<robru> cgoldberg, I can assign it
<sil2100> It's fine either way for me, but as Laney mentioned, it might be easier to test for people actually
<cgoldberg> robru, great thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: please readd
<didrocks> robru: try to decouple the Mir and autopilot landing please
<robru> didrocks, yes ;-)
<didrocks> like having an image just with one, and an image with the other
<didrocks> thanks!
<robru> cgoldberg, yeah, I have to try not to land mir and autopilot too close together
<didrocks> cgoldberg: I don't think autopilot-qt though
<didrocks> cgoldberg: remember that both autopilot and autopilot-qt were reverted
<robru> cgoldberg, ok you got silo 5, please build
<didrocks> due to the regression
<didrocks> are they fixed?
<sil2100> cyphermox: ^ please don't unassign for now ;)
<cgoldberg> didrocks, yes afaik
<didrocks> cyphermox: apparently, the release team wants to test built packages before +1 or -1
<didrocks> cgoldberg: so, why autopilot-qt isn't part of the landing?
<cgoldberg> didrocks, one sec.. let me go through email and see whats up with autopilot-qt
<didrocks> robru: please don't release before this is cleared out ^
<robru> didrocks, ok. i plan to do mir first anyway
<sil2100> bregma: the silo is back - silo 008 now
<sil2100> Ok guys, I drive home now - see you around!
<robru> sil2100, good night!
<didrocks> see you sil2100 :)
 * didrocks waves good evening as well now
<didrocks> cgoldberg: keep us posted on the ML as well (the whole LT)
<didrocks> thanks
<rsalveti> kgunn: davmor2: it's probably related with 4.4
<rsalveti> kgunn: that's why I said it should be similar with the issue we had with the mwc demo image
<rsalveti> so the only thing that changed is the hwcomposer
<rsalveti> as it's using a different version now, so mir might still have issues with it (hwcomposer 1.2)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<sergiusens> robru, can I get a silo for l50?
<robru> sergiusens, sure
<davmor2> rsalveti: that's fine if there is already a fix that is awesome :)
<davmor2> rsalveti: if all my logs and everything provided was confirmation that the bug is the same then it doesn't feel like a complete waste of a day :)
<robru> sergiusens, ok, you got silo 9, please build
<rsalveti> davmor2: sure
<sergiusens> ty
<robru> you're welcome!
<sergiusens> robru, one more for l51 if you don't mind
<robru> sergiusens, is the py3 stuff backwards compatible? or are you breaking py2 there?
<sergiusens> robru, it's backwards compatible
<robru> sergiusens, great ;-)
<sergiusens> robru, but; that's why we need to run agains everything currently under the ci image test anyways to make sure
<robru> sergiusens, right
<robru> sergiusens, ok, you got silo 10, please build
<sergiusens> I intend to ping doanac` for that; tsk :-)
<robru> seb128, do you need me to publish silo 7? I forget if you can publish or not
<seb128> robru, just did, thanks
<robru> seb128, great
<davmor2> psivaa, plars: you guys around now?
<psivaa> davmor2: hello
<plars> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> psivaa, plars: If you are both about could we have a 5 minute hangout?
<plars> sure
<davmor2> psivaa, plars: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpj08l3ar12lr9julchs3cvc?hl=en-GB
<plars> davmor2: it says I'm not allowed to join
<davmor2> plars: it's a canonical one
<kgunn> sorry...had some internet monkey biz... davmor2 kdub AlbertA rsalveti ...the free bug is this one, and has a fix in 0.1.6...which i'm trying to land right now
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1281728
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1281728 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 random freeze on demo image" [Critical,In progress]
<plars> davmor2: I'm logged into two accounts - it's never been a problem before though
<davmor2> plars: :(
<davmor2> psivaa: is in so I don't know what the issue is
<davmor2> plars: ^
<plars> davmor2: give me a sec
<davmor2> kgunn: fantastic so when the new version lands everythign should be back to normal then right?
<plars> davmor2: can you invite me?
<kgunn> davmor2: unless its a new bug...in which case all my wonderings about no-new-mir are meaningful :)
<rsalveti> kgunn: are we still trying to land mir before qt 5.2?
<kgunn> rsalveti: so i have mir building in silo 002 atm
<kgunn> i know 5.2 is special...so not completely sure how to answer your question :)
<robru> rsalveti, oh yes, the plan is to land mir today, and qt5.2 "sometime this week" (when it's ready)
<kgunn> robru: so..i just lost console on silo002....but i assume the build is still going ?
<kgunn> clicking on console view give me a "service temporarily unavailable"
<sergiusens> robru, I just got a 503 from jenkins/train, is it only m?
<robru> kgunn, dear god...
<sergiusens> ah
<sergiusens> not only me then...
<robru> kgunn, your builds are still here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-002/+packages
<rsalveti> great then
<robru> not sure where jenkins wentthough
<robru> cyphermox is the only person who has the access to fix this at this time of day.
<sergiusens> doanac`, can you run https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=28 with utah/ci?
<doanac`> sergiusens: ack.
<sergiusens> doing the same, but without utah
<kgunn> robru: so...looks like none of those packages actually published
<kgunn> failed on dep waits...
<robru> kgunn, amazing
<robru> kgunn, how did they both fail? the ppa build should not be affected by jenkins going down (jenkins just monitors the builds, they are standard PPA builds handled by launchpad)
<doanac`> sergiusens: NOTE: we aren't using utah for touch testing anymore, but i'm still running it through our ci scripts here: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/andy-smoke-daily-test/3/console
<kgunn> robru: gotta run for lunch...bbiab
<sergiusens> doanac`, oh, interesting; thanks for the detail
<robru> kgunn, so lp:mir never got uploaded to the silo.
<robru> kgunn, and therefore everything that depended on it is stuck in depwait
<robru> kgunn, i am literally powerless to fix this until cyphermox gets here to reboot jenkins. he just told me he'll be available in a few minutes though
<cyphermox> just started jenkins
<cyphermox> sorry, I was stuck in traffic
<cyphermox> robru: kgunn: jenkins is back up
<robru> cyphermox, thanks
<robru> kgunn, i started a rebuild for you
<thomi> robru: cyphermox: are one of you two gentlemen able to explain to me why this build job failed please? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-1-build/57/console
<robru> thomi, checking
<thomi> There's a 'warning' message at the end of the console, but since it's a warning (and not an error) I'm not sure if that's why the build failed
<thomi> also, the message doesn't make sense to me at all
<thomi> I think maybe it's due to didier's reverting the package in distro
<robru> thomi, yep, that warning is exactly why it failed.
<robru> thomi, and also yes, a revert in distro would cause that.
<thomi> ok - that message *really* should be an error then... but anyway... how do I fix it?
<robru> thomi, so what you need to do is grab the debian/changelog from distro and just copy that changelog entry into one of the MPs for the project, then once changelog matches distro then the build will proceed
<thomi> robru: OK, gotchya, thanks.
<robru> thomi, you're right though, it's weird that it's just a warning but then it fails on that... should be an error
 * thomi adds this bit of information to his ci-train manual
<robru> rsalveti, seb128 : hope I'm not stepping on your toes but I merged silos 1, 3, and 7 for you.
<rsalveti> robru: that's fine, thanks
<robru> sergiusens, status is wrong in spreadsheet, silos 9 and 10 are both done building if you want to start testing
<sergiusens> robru, yeah, started a bit back when I saw the ppa finished buildinf :-)
<sergiusens> thanks btw
<robru> sergiusens, you're welcome
<robru> ok, everything looks good for now as far as I can tell, I'm going to take lunch, should be back within an hour, feel free to ping me if you need anything.
<seb128> robru, that's ok, thanks
<popey> 36
<popey> bah
<bregma> rsalveti, I need someone to upload a package to a silo and it looks like you're the only one around who can help at the moment ... willing?
<rsalveti> bregma: sure, what's up?
<bregma> rsalveti, I need http://people.ubuntu.com/~3v1n0/Lockscreen-GS/ uploaded to ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-008 (after properly setting the release in d/changelog) if you could
<rsalveti> bregma: sure, 1 sec
<rsalveti> bregma: building
<bregma> rsalveti, thanks
<bregma> robru, cyphermox, could I get a silo assigned to line 52 please?
<cyphermox> most certainly sir
<cyphermox> bregma: landing-001
<bregma> woo hoo, thanks
<robru> ok, i'm back for landings now
<robru> kgunn, just checking on mir, looks like the last rebuild i started failed due to a bunch of depwaits, but the good news is that mir itself got uploaded and built successfully. I suspect if we just force yet another rebuild, it should all work.
<kgunn> robru: yep...or target build unity-mir, papi, usc
<robru> kgunn, right, we should start target building mir first ;-)
<kgunn> robru: yeah...its weird, i thot it should do it all in order of the MP's
<kgunn> e.g. mir mp is first
<robru> kgunn, yeah, i thought that was the case as well, but when I looked deeper into it, it seems to only respect the order within projects (eg, multiple MPs against papi will get merged in the right order) but the actual order of projects is completely arbitrary. not even alphabetical, it looks like they're stored in a python dict and then uploaded in python-dict-access-order, which is essentially unpredictable
<dobey> seems like something needs to apply all the patches to everything in the silo, then generate a package build dependency graph, get the source package for each binary bulid-depends, and see if it is one of the things in the silo, and build things in the silo in the appropriate order according to the dep chain
<dobey> but that is incredibly complex to do :)
<robru> dobey, yeah, easier would be if it just built them in the damn order that we put the MPs ;-)
<robru> kgunn, how's testing mir going? need a hand?
<kgunn> robru: was just about to begin...but yeah, if you're interested...
<robru> kgunn, yeah ;-)
<robru> kgunn, so I just installed the silo contents on my mako, rebooted, and it won't boot. somewhat troubling...
<kgunn> robru: hmmm...that is no good...
 * kgunn gets a little worried
<robru> kgunn, just gets stuck at the 'Google' screen with the little unlock icon
<robru> kgunn, hummm, reflashing didn't fix it. bootstrapping now
<robru> kgunn, any luck on your end?
<bregma> robru, do me a favour and find a silo for line 53 when you get the chance?
<robru> bregma, webapps? my pleasure!
<robru> bregma, ok, you got silo 3
<bregma> thanks muchly
<robru> you're welcome!
<robru> kgunn, is it possible that simply installing all binary packages present in the silo can result in a broken system? is there a certain subset of packages I should be installing in order to test this properly?
<kgunn> robru: so you do have to have all those packages together for sure
<kgunn> robru: i gotta run... i forgot about family dinner...bbiab...
<robru> kgunn, ok, i'll keep poking at it
<robru> kgunn, I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that installing ubuntu-desktop-mir on the phone was probably a mistake ;-)
<robru> kgunn, hummm, now I can get past the Google screen, but it just boots into a black screen now. pressing the power button visible toggles from "screen on but black" vs "screen off". can't get unity8 to appear
<robru> kgunn, ping me when you're back. not sure how to proceed
<doanac`> sergiusens: here are the results from running that phablet-tools branch: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/andy-smoke-daily-test/3/#showFailuresLink
<sergiusens> doanac`, yeah, was just seeing them
<doanac`> not sure which failures you expected and which you didn't. music app seems to not have run at all
<sergiusens> doanac`, calendar is expected; I forgot we needed a new image build for that
<sergiusens> doanac`, and gallery unexpected but easy to fix in any case
<doanac`> sergiusens: great. let me know, and I can re-run for you any time
<sergiusens> doanac`, thanks, and will do!
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-11
<sergiusens> rsalveti, can you monkey press here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=27 ?
<cyphermox> kgunn: ping
<cyphermox> kgunn: curious about the current state of testing Mir, and an ETA if possible. I was thinking about going to bed early since I'm a bit sick
<robru> cyphermox, he went to dinner, I tried testing it a little bit but the phone won't boot with the new mir installed. not looking great
<robru> sergiusens, just published silo 9, you can merge in an hour or so
<sergiusens> thanks
<kgunn> robru: stupid me!...i have an idea....
<kgunn> its the packages...you don't just "dist-upgrade"
<robru> kgunn, yeah, I installed the new packages manually... that's what wasn't working.
<robru> kgunn, actually I tried it once with and once without dist-upgrading
<robru> kgunn, did you get it working on your device?
<kgunn> robru: i had issues...i just reflashed...
<kgunn> let you know in a moment
<robru> ok
<cjohnston> /8
<kgunn> robru: sorry...on a call with my australian guys but yeah...seeing what you're seeing
<robru> kgunn, any hope for a quick fix? (i have no idea)
<kgunn> robru: let's try something simple...can you reconfig ? i've pared down the mp list...but will only need to rebuild usc & unity-mir
<robru> kgunn, sure thing
<kgunn> robru: its gotta be unity-mir
<kgunn> its the only thing different
<robru> kgunn, wow you really stripped down that list... it's like 1/3 as long ;-)
<robru> kgunn, ok, reconned, please build
<kgunn> robru: thank you sir
<robru> kgunn, you're welcome
<robru> kgunn, oh man, in 30 minutes cron will kick a new image build. I was hoping to have mir landed before then, I guess we won't make it ;-)
<kgunn> no worries
<kgunn> btw, i say it must be unity-mir, because those are the only MP's we farted with
<kgunn> and we had built packages that booted and ran
<kgunn> with the exact same MP list
<robru> kgunn, i see
<robru> kgunn, oh, just noticed the build is done. installing on my mako
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hey, was having dinner, but it seems you're all set already :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, you cn rid of goldfish soonish-now
<rsalveti> great
<kgunn> robru: hooray...mine booted....yours ?
<robru> kgunn, ok, freshly flashed mako, silo 2 installed, rebooted... stuck on Google screen
<robru> kgunn, oddly I can ssh into it...
<kgunn> hmmm....
<kgunn> mine is definitely updated to the ppa
<robru> kgunn, trying a dist-upgrade on it
<kgunn> robru: any chance you pulled the ppa too early (before copy was done?)
<kgunn> robru: note...i did not dist-upgrade at all....
<kgunn> only sudo apt-get install libmirplatformgraphics-android libmirclientplatform-android libmirplatform
<robru> kgunn, dunno, it was just now.... if it was premature then dist-upgrade should help
<robru> kgunn, k, will reflash and try again
<kgunn> robru: dist upgrade will pull in libmirplatformgraphics-mesa & libmirclientplatform-mesa...which you don't want
<robru> kgunn, if that's the case then how are those not included in the images?
<kgunn> robru: its a note in the landing spreadsheet...in this mir we've changed/added some new packages....splitting out android vs mesa...
<kgunn> the 2 subsystems we use...today mesa on desktop and android on phone/tablet
<robru> kgunn, yeah but like... if a dist-upgrade pulls in bad packages, then what is stopping those packages from getting pulled in during the image build? I'm terrified we'll publish this an then the next image build will have those packages and not boot
<kgunn> robru: rsalveti knows how to seed packages appearntly...
<robru> kgunn, oh, I see, they need to be seeded.
<kgunn> which will "magicaly" take care of this
<robru> yeah, I'm not very familiar with the seeds.
<rsalveti> yeah, I can update the seeds once you land mir
<robru> kgunn, well we have to make sure that the seed happens around the same time as the publish (at least before the next image build)
<robru> rsalveti, great, thanks
<rsalveti> just let me know
<kgunn> robru: ok..manual testing seems ok. just gotta run a select few AP tests...
<robru> kgunn, make sure whatever aborted the last landing is fixed now ;-)
<kgunn> robru: totally...i'm the one who aborted remember :)
<robru> kgunn, ;-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, add the seed/meta to the ppa
<sergiusens> that's what I did
<sergiusens> easier to test as well
<sergiusens> and with that comment I go to sleep
<sergiusens> cheers
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, but guess I'll just dput it directly once kgunn is done with it
<robru> kgunn, oh ho ho! it boots ;-)
<kgunn> robru: now i wonder if those mp's were ok...i didn't do it clean the first time...i did an dist-upgrade, followed by a remove mesa/install android
<kgunn> either way...we'll land this first....if my next ap run passes
<robru> kgunn, yeah, I have a little helper script that grabs & installs *all* binary packages from a PPA, so it was pulling in that mesa stuff, no wondering it was so broken.
<robru> kgunn, yeah, just running unity8 AP myself.
<kgunn> damn i bet those mps are ok..oh well
<robru> kgunn, damn, it's great that AP test coverage is increasing, but holy crap it takes forever to run them
<kgunn> no kidding...i keep leaving the room....but damn its still running
<robru> kgunn, 1 failure in unity8 AP!! abort the whole thing!!! ;-)
<robru> kgunn, seems fine to me I guess. let me know when you're satisfied and I'll publish
<rsalveti> robru: kgunn: guess you guys are still trying to land this today, so I'll disable cron so we don't get a new image in 26min
<rsalveti> done
<robru> rsalveti, oh, ok. should be landable soon, just waiting for kgunn's say-so
<robru> thanks
<rsalveti> no worries, just to avoid any in-flight issue
<kgunn> robru: rsalveti ...let's do it...
<kgunn> all good
<rsalveti> \o/
<robru> kgunn, alright, just need a core dev to ack all those packaging changes.
<robru> rsalveti, interestingly it seems you are a core dev. can you sanity check the four diffs at http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-2-publish/ ?
<rsalveti> sure
<robru> thanks
<rsalveti> robru: looks good
<robru> rsalveti, thanks
<robru> rsalveti, ok, i'm publishing. can you update the seed and then kick an image build once everything is through -proposed
<robru> ?
<rsalveti> robru: sure
<robru> rsalveti, thanks!
<robru> rsalveti, kgunn: mir packages made it to distro, so I'm merging & cleaning, so I can assign the next silo
<rsalveti> cool, just saw everything got promoted
<rsalveti> nice, let me push the meta-package changes
<robru> thanks
<robru> kgunn, alright, you got silo 2 again, please build ;-)
<kgunn> woohoo
<robru> kgunn, I'm EOD 3 hours ago however, so no rush to land this one ;-)
<robru> good night!
<kgunn> robru: thanks for all the help...and of course, sir...good night
<robru> kgunn, you're welcome!
<rsalveti> === Building image 230 ===
<Mirv> landing-006 would need more space, 10GB full :(
<rsalveti> === Image 230 is done ===
<rsalveti> but for some reason it got both libmirclientplatform-android and libmirclientplatform-mesa, and that's not good
<robru> ugh, I knew this was going to happen.
<rsalveti> not sure why yet
<rsalveti> apt-get update/dist-upgrade worked fine after changing the meta package
<rsalveti> flashing cdimage and will check
<robru> rsalveti, thanks.
<rsalveti> meta is fine
<rsalveti> libmirclientplatform-android, libmirplatformgraphics-android
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu-touch/20140311/
<rsalveti> afaik both will have the same alternatives priority
<rsalveti> Setting up libmirclientplatform-android:armhf (0.1.6+14.04.20140310-0ubuntu1) ...
<rsalveti> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/clientplatform/android/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform.conf (arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform_conf) in auto mode\
<Mirv> robru: since the new unity-mir/u-s-c is also now set to tested, is it supposed to be published as well? I'm mostly interested since Qt 5.2 testing is broken until I can rebuild unity-mir
<rsalveti> it might still work, let's see :-)
<robru> Mirv, oh, is kgunn still around to answer that question? I didn't think he'd test it so quickly since I only assigned that silo very recently (like 2 hours ago). I guess it can be published, sure.
<Mirv> robru: yeah, it's interesting but it seems he tested it really quickly :)
<Mirv> "manual and AP tests look good" it says
<robru> Mirv, publish away then! ;-)
<robru> although if rsalveti can't resolve this seed issue the whole thing might get reverted.
<Mirv> robru: done. yeah, true, if there's a problem with the whole it might get reverted.
<Mirv> robru: oh, actually, pkging changes
<Mirv> robru: so I can't publish
<Mirv> unless cyphermox is also awake in the middle of the night http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-2-publish/47/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-mir_0.3+14.04.20140311.1-0ubuntu1.diff + http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-2-publish/47/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-system-compositor_0.0.2+14.04.20140311.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<robru> Mirv, rsalveti is a core dev... 3AM for him but I'm sure he'd love to review packaging diffs since he's here right now ;-)
<Mirv> let's see about that :) otherwise I'll wait until didrocks wakes up in about 1.5h
<robru> oh yeah, that's probably a better idea ;-)
<rsalveti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 60 Mar 11 05:54 /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform.conf -> /etc/alternatives/arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform_conf
<rsalveti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 66 Mar 11 05:54 /etc/alternatives/arm-linux-gnueabihf_mirclientplatform_conf -> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/clientplatform/android/ld.so.conf
<rsalveti> so we're still good
<rsalveti> robru: both packages got installed, but alternatives is using the one provided by the android backend
<rsalveti> but, ideally the mesa packages shouldn't be installed at all
<Mirv> rsalveti: nice!
<Mirv> the reverts are a hassle anyway
<rsalveti> now the diffs
<robru> rsalveti, oh ok. weird.
<rsalveti> I just don't know why
<rsalveti> +++ unity-mir-0.3+14.04.20140311.1/debian/com.canonical.Unity.conf was removed
<robru> rsalveti, haha, i was joking about the diffs. go to bed!
<rsalveti> but the rest looks fine
<rsalveti> :-)
<robru> I guess we'd have to ask mterry why that file got dropped, his name is in the changelog. i have no idea.
<robru> or kgunn of course ^^
<rsalveti> yeah
<robru> both of those guys are US TZ so that's not looking good for Mirv's shift today...
<Mirv> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-mir/drop-dbusscreen/+merge/202236
<rsalveti> robru: so, we don't have any packages bringing mir-mesa* explicitly
<Mirv> greyback approved it
<rsalveti> I believe it's just apt/livecd including them when doing debootstrap
<Mirv> aha, "Drop dbusscreen code because it has moved to unity-system-compositor."
<robru> Mirv, that makes sense I guess. publish?
<rsalveti> yeah
<robru> rsalveti, just flashing the image now, just to be sure it works. when I was testing it, the phone wouldn't boot when both were installed
<rsalveti> at least 230 is not busted
<rsalveti> robru: I believe that's because the mesa ones got installed first
<robru> rsalveti, ahhhh, ok
<Mirv> robru: does not look that simple, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/qt-no-keywords/+merge/209678 states that process-cpp would need updating too https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/process-cpp/add_death_observer_for_child_processes/+merge/204629
<Mirv> on the other hand of course, it's said to be tested
<robru> Mirv, huh I thought tvoss did that landing already
<robru> oh, i see it's blocked by qt. sigh
<Mirv> eh, it's not really blocked, like Mir wasn't
<Mirv> so instead it should be assigned a silo and built
<Mirv> well, I'll check with didrocks once again, I'm not sure then if that was meant to be landed or not
<robru> Mirv, ok
<Mirv> now that we started on Mir but maybe did not realize process-cpp would be needed to for the further fixes
<robru> rsalveti, ok, phone boots, I'm happy ;-)
<Mirv> robru: ah ha, the same branch is in both tvoss' and kgunn's landings :D
<robru> Mirv, but wait, if kgunn tested the silo, how did it work without that other stuff? maybe it's not really necessary?
<robru> Mirv, oh, ok
<robru> Mirv, that makes more sense
<rsalveti> robru: :-)
<Mirv> robru: well it still doesn't makes sense in that only unity-mir branch is in kgunn's landing, while both unity-mir and process-cpp are in tvoss's
<Mirv> anyhow, this'll get sorted out sooner or later
<robru> Mirv, ok. 11PM here, I'm going to bed ;-)
<robru> good night!
<Mirv> robru: good night!
<rsalveti> same
<rsalveti> Mirv: mind testing qtwebkit from https://launchpad.net/~rsalveti/+archive/qtwebkit-b ?
<rsalveti> Mirv: build on top of the landing 6 ppa, trying to bring back the add_experimentalDevicePixelRatio patch
<rsalveti> *built
<rsalveti> just finished, still didn't try it
<rsalveti> might not necessarily fix the issue, as I saw another class that I might need to change, but good to test it anyway
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok, although now landing-006 is not fully functional because of the Mir landing but doable. so that's the alternative option to Kaleo's qtubuntu/UITK fixes?
<rsalveti> Mirv: yeah
<Mirv> Kaleo's qtubuntu fails to build now, so it's useful there's something to test. I might give pope_y a poke too since he's familiar with the issues.
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> in the end Kaleo said that there is no easy way to fix the remaining issues with his fix
<rsalveti> so we decided to give that patch a try again
<rsalveti> so we can unblock the landing
<rsalveti> will get some sleep, let me know if something bad happens after installing that package :-)
<Mirv> ok. we should have something to report by the meeting.
<Mirv> yeah, do that :)
<rsalveti> later
<Mirv> didrocks: so, we eventually left silo 002 unpublished (further unity-mir/u-s-c fixes) with robru in the morning. it was said to be tested by kgunn, but one commit there has a comment which says the tvoss's process-cpp should land first - and actually the related unity-mir landing is in the both landings now.
<Mirv> so it was left uncertain if it really works as is without the process-cpp update
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, sound legit, can you had a comment about that and check with tvoss/kgunn once around?
<Mirv> yeah mainly tvoss: ^ could check if it's possible https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/qt-no-keywords/+merge/209678 works also without the process-cpp update https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/process-cpp/add_death_observer_for_child_processes/+merge/204629
<Mirv> since that's basically what kgunn's landing now says
<tvoss> didrocks, Mirv yup, works without process-cpp changes
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess you can land then (are retake the lock/rebuild ;))
 * didrocks waits on image result to get AP in
<Mirv> tvoss: didrocks: thanks!
<Mirv> packaging changes were checked by rsalve_ti
<didrocks> sweet :)
<Mirv> and after that I'll indeed get landing-006 back to usable state since it's now not upgradeable to (unity-mir in archives newer than in PPA)
<sil2100> Will that unity-mir landing land before landing AP?
<sil2100> Ah, see them migrating now ;)
<Mirv> yes :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I just want if we can ensure that current image is good before publishing AP
<Mirv> didrocks: I hit the 10GB limit in Qt PPA by the way, I didn't anticipate ppc64el + arm64 builds which we now both have..
<didrocks> sil2100: like, let's wait to get the sdk results
<Mirv> I had it bumped to 20GB
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, done already, rocking :)
<sil2100> didrocks: true, makes sense
<didrocks> yeah, ppc64el and arm64…
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> Mirv: how is arm64 rebuild going btw?
<Mirv> didrocks: pretty good, Qt fixed to the extent it will be fixed at this point in time, and I'm progressing on rebuilding all the rest.
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm sad that corey didn't answer though on the autopiot-qt :/
<didrocks> Mirv: perfect! no blocker so far?
<Mirv> didrocks: nope, similar symbols updates to various packages as with ppc64el. Colin solved the qtdeclarative FTBFS (although we didn't have that before either for arm64) and I forward-ported qtscript so Qt = good.
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> the copy to archive will be a breaze I guess! :)
<Mirv> so far also the ~20 other builds have been fine, I'm progressing over the day
<didrocks> breeze*
<Mirv> didrocks: hehe, one can wish for :) it's at least a whole lot easier than it would have been without these ppc64el + arm64 preparations
<didrocks> Mirv: did you have any meeting in the end? Progress on the AP side?
<didrocks> yeah
<Mirv> didrocks: today at 1pm UTC, no meeting yesterday except for syncup. elopio continues to look at the tests - notes app mentioned to be non-blocker as it will be replaced. weather-app has a fix/workaround pending apparently.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, but for notes-app he's going to workaround it as we discussed, right?
<didrocks> (on Friday)
<didrocks> elopio: mind confirming? (you are going to remove the "click on tab"?) ^
<Mirv> didrocks: maybe, we didn't catch up well yesterday.
<Mirv> entirely plausible
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> we shouldn't ship broken tests
<didrocks> either we remove them
<didrocks> or we fix them (workaround)
<didrocks> otherwise, it's confusing the report on the dashboard
<thostr_1> can I get a silo for line 25?
<sil2100> thostr_1: let me see
<sil2100> thostr_1: sure
<sil2100> thostr_1: btw. silo 004 has packages built since a while now
<sil2100> thostr_1: assigned
<thostr_1> sil2100: thanks. yes, 4 is under testing
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks can I get a silo for line 19?
<sil2100> tvoss: let me see that one
<sil2100> tvoss: you mean the process-cpp one, yes?
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, the unity-mir stuff has already landed
<Mirv> restealing unity-mir to Qt 5.2
<sil2100> I'm assigning a silo for process-cpp then ;)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<didrocks> Mirv: stealer! :p
<tvoss> sil2100, \o/
<mhr3> Mirv, sooo, when do we have 5.2 in archive?
<Mirv> mhr3: when bug #1207270 is fixed and enough autopilot tests breakage has been fixed to satisfy everyone
<ubot5> bug 1207270 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Font size too small in browser with Qt 5.1 / DPR rework" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207270
<didrocks> (and arm64 work done)
<Mirv> arm64 is almost as good as done! :) granted, it'll take until EOD at least
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> I've to update that bug though, there's qtwebkit from rsalveti trying to address the problem (and seems to work for me)
<didrocks> Mirv: perfect! yeah, I don't see that will be the blocker, but best to mention/not forget about :)
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe we'll play the same "I steal you/you steal me" game with u-s-s today for seb128
<seb128> ;-)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, just let me know. it breaks Qt 5.2 PPA usage after it has landed in the archives so it's useful to launch the Qt PPA rebuild as soon as possible
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, it's a leaf though (and more isolated than unity-mir/u-s-c), so should be easy and constrained
<Mirv> luckily, only at that point so it's just merge+clean & rebuild that needs to be done at that point
<didrocks> Mirv: why merge and clean?
<Mirv> didrocks: I mean, when you land u-s-s from another silo, Qt 5.2 PPA is broken until the u-s-s silo is merge+cleaned so that it can be rebuild again in the Qt 5.2 PPA
<Mirv> so that the rebuild has the newest source
<didrocks> Mirv: oh yeah
<didrocks> seb128: ubuntu-themes landed
<didrocks> clock and weather back to… 100% \o/
<didrocks> Mirv: so, Qt 5.2 should have 100% tests passing with the current results
<didrocks> that's way easier to say "yes or no" :)
<didrocks> \o/\o/\o/
<didrocks> -> insert music here
<sil2100> YEAAH
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, I have to ask how the gallery-app tests will be run (manual?) since it needs a recompilation
<Mirv> anyhow, \o/ for 100%
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, not sure to understand about gallery-app, click package right?
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess that was already discussed with sergio, wasn't it?
<didrocks> (I was not into those)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, so it's a click package so a rebuild of it in the PPA won't help anything since it's not installed from archives
<Mirv> we'll check that in the meeting in 3.5h
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah
<didrocks> Mirv: do you think I should come?
<didrocks> hum, no email for the morning meeting, weird…
<sil2100> didrocks: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91cTRvNmQyMWJvNmJ0bm1mcW9xZWtsNTdnOEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.us2orfbhb8ssqjui2u15tajj3s if anything
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> too late :p
<didrocks> ogra_: ^
<didrocks> davmor2: ^
<Mirv> didrocks: maybe it would be good to have everyone updated, but of course optional
<didrocks> Mirv: yep
<sil2100> tvoss: you can build in silo 002 for testing ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, ack and thx
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, we have an unity8 crash at least at every boot
<didrocks> Saviq: as there a new mir, probably unity-mir?
<didrocks> Saviq: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/137/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_terminal_app/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash/*view*/
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> greyback: ^
<didrocks> that might interests you as well
<greyback> looking...
<ogra_> didrocks, bug 1290771
<ubot5> bug 1290771 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "cupstream2distro should FTBFS if packages have an empty changelog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290771
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks!
<Mirv> hum, seb128 lost internets. I'll ping him when he's back.
<Saviq> didrocks, hmm not processed :/, image #230?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I just upgraded and confirm I have the crash
<Saviq> didrocks, /me flashing as well
 * didrocks reboots to see if it's on every boot
<didrocks> Saviq: my guess is on boot as we have it at least once per testsuite
<Saviq> didrocks, sounds like it, yeah, probably screen off or some such, so respawning works
<Saviq> Mirv, seb128's back ↑↑
<seb128> Saviq, ?
<Saviq> seb128, <-- seb128 has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<Saviq> <Mirv> hum, seb128 lost internets. I'll ping him when he's back.
<didrocks> seb128: u-s-s is unlocked
<Mirv> seb128: so ubuntu-system-settings is now deconfigured from Qt 5.2 silo temporarily, you an go ahead
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, no crash after this reboot though
<seb128> Saviq, didrocks, Mirv: thanks (and I didn't loose internet, I installed the unity ppa for screenlocking in unity, and restarted my box since we got a new lightdm as well I wanted to test)
<Saviq> seb128, details
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> did you need me for anything? or just the u-s-s slot info? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: just the u-s-s slot info
<seb128> good
<didrocks> Saviq: weird, no more crash here…
<didrocks> but we do have crashes on every tests on both manta and mako
<Saviq> didrocks, maybe first boot is longer due to some setup?
<Saviq> didrocks, and the devices are reflashed for every suite, are they not?
<didrocks> Saviq: no, they aren't… that's why I'm wondering
<Saviq> mhm
<didrocks> and they are in rw mode, like I am here
<didrocks> maybe the faster will be to retrace locally
 * didrocks reflashes cleanly first
<sil2100> seb128: any news on the unity-gtk-module fix? Can we have a landing for that :D ?
<seb128> sil2100, review rounds seem slot on the other change, we should go for your no change mr to do a landing ... what to propose a branch for that? ;-)
<didrocks> Saviq: didn't get the crash on a fresh system…
<sil2100> seb128: let me propose one then in a moment ;)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> davmor2: do you reproduce that crash btw? seems I can't ^
<didrocks> Saviq: what's this unity8 update btw?
<didrocks> Saviq: seems it's quite late and in conflicts with all session I have to host or attend
 * didrocks wonders who add to someone else track without telling
 * didrocks reschedules
<Saviq> didrocks, don't ask me, it's kgunn that's dealing with those
<didrocks> kgunn: can you next time schedule them in advance (and not a week after the deadline), it's hard to schedule it and people are adding to one's track without checking with the track lead first (I'm in sessions on other tracks)
<didrocks> kgunn: I've set it on Thursday, first session and moved some other to make it fit
<Saviq> didrocks, I got a crash on `restart unity8` here
<sil2100> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-gtk-module/null_flush_trunk/+merge/210374 <- flush merge for u-g-m if anything ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, so maybe only test related… (I don't get a crash on normal stop though)
<Mirv> popey: davmor2: would either of you have time to test rsalveti's qtwebkit regarding the DPR fix from that angle? in addition to landing-006, you'd need to use ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta1
<seb128> sil2100, cool, just finishing what I'm doing and putting a landing ask for that one next
<Mirv> popey: davmor2: we've the Qt 5.2 meeting in 2.5h
<Saviq> didrocks, checking on stop
<Saviq> didrocks, crashed here
<Mirv> popey: davmor2: so, 5.2.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2 of dpkg -l | grep webkit gets installed from that PPA
<didrocks> Saviq: confirmed on restart and stop
<didrocks> Saviq: weird we don't have it on reboot though
<ogra_> === Image 229 promoted ===
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<sil2100> Yeaaa
<ogra_> (fell over again while doing it :( )
<sil2100> AP still in proposed
<Mirv> ogra_: \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: autopkgtest for unity-scope-click 0.1+14.04.20140226.1-0ubuntu1: RUNNING (Jenkins: public, private)
<didrocks> if passed btw, so should be at next britney's tick
<sil2100> Yep :)
<didrocks> Saviq: do you handle it from here, or do you need help?
<davmor2> ogra_: WOOHOO!
<davmor2> didrocks: 230 has locked up on me twice in the last hour I'm going to monitor it properly now that I'm at work testing :)
<didrocks> davmor2: ok ;)
<davmor2> morning all
<didrocks> morning davmor2 ;)
<davmor2> Mirv: I'll give it a go in about an hour I don't know if popey can beat that
<davmor2> Mirv: actually does it need to be on mako if not I can install it on manta or flo
<mhr3> didrocks, any chance to get a silo for the new-scopes ask? i'm aware that it can't land because of qt5.2, but would be nice being able to "pre-test" it
<didrocks> mhr3: unity8 needs a lot of changes, so we can cheat, but I guess for that one, it's better to wait on 5.2 for yourself and now having to retest
<didrocks> mhr3: especially as we may pend on an unity8 or unity-mir fix for now due to that crash ^
<mhr3> didrocks, well as you can see it's a lot of branches, and the changes are pretty big, so i'd really like to have a ppa with it all asap
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, but anyway, you will have to rebuild and retest after the fact, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: so, what that will bring you?
<mhr3> indeed
<didrocks> (it's the model of the airline, you will be able to work independently. The train has this tradeoff of locking meanwhile)
<mhr3> i will know that it at least works now
<mhr3> and any issues that might arise will be 5.2 specific
<didrocks> mhr3: we have complex transition and regressions as of now, I'll see what we can do once those are solve (if 5.2 didn't land yet)
<mhr3> didrocks, very well
<didrocks> mhr3: just be aware that your work will be ditched and you will need to retry and retest
<didrocks> (if we can do that)
<ogra_> sil2100, seems AP has moved its butt ... should i kick an image ?
<mhr3> didrocks, but i would also know that we need some extra changes if things blow up now
<sil2100> ogra_: indeed! Yes, let's do it ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> === Image 231 building ===
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, but when we made the train, there were some tradeoff which were advertized
<didrocks> mhr3: and this is one of them, we can't have the airline without having the airline code :/
<didrocks> mhr3: we are already doing some complex juggling to avoid blocking everyone, you should be aware of that
<didrocks> but at some point, there are some that are way too risky though
<Mirv> davmor2: ok. if the small fonts issue in webapps can be seen on flo/manta too, then yes before/after comparison would work there too
<mhr3> didrocks, i understand, and if you ultimately say no, i'll shut up and crawl back into my cave :)
<didrocks> mhr3: so, I'll just "try", just can't give you 100% assurance
<didrocks> mhr3: we first need to be green anyway
<mhr3> that's all i want :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, we'll look into it
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks! keep us posted, we can't keep it longer than today though as it will hide some of the Qt 5.2 other potential crashers
<didrocks> Saviq: so, we'll have to revert Mir otherwise at EOD
<Saviq> didrocks, k
<didrocks> kgunn: FYI (on the rationale) ^
<ogra_> didrocks, urgh, have you see the test results ?
<ogra_> seems the unity8 crash isnt actually manta specific
<didrocks> ogra_: backlog, it's been an hour that we discuss that with Saviq ^
<ogra_> oh, ok
<didrocks> it's on "stop unity8"
<ogra_> sorry
<didrocks> (but doesn't happen on rebooting the phone though)
<didrocks> no user impact then
<didrocks> just gave before EOD for a fix or we'll have to revert Mir (don't want that we hide potential Qt 5.2 bug and crashers due to that)
<ogra_> stop unity8 actually hangs here
 * ogra_ assumes thats an upstart job issue 
<Saviq> ogra_, no
<Saviq> ogra_, it's crashing, and apport is collecting the crash
<Saviq> ogra_, it's got a 30s kill timeout for that
<ogra_> ah, k
<Saviq> didrocks, the one in smoke is the d8f8 afaict
<ogra_> funny, i dont get a .crash here
<ogra_> but i get
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls /var/crash/
<ogra_> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_upstart-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash
<ogra_> thats a device that was freshly bootstrapped (with broken touchscreen, so no app was ever started)
<ogra_> all i did since flashing is to restart unity8 about ten times via adb
<cjwatson> ogra_: that's probably https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1267882
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267882 in notes-app "notes-app, errors from click-hook, missing icon path" [High,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> I suspect if you look at the .crash file you'll find it's actually a RecoverableProblem not a crash as such
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> you are right, its the same error
<Saviq> didrocks, ogra_, fyi: got symbols http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7073103/ indeed mir/unity-mir somewhere, digging
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<sil2100> didrocks: we're not in the complete degraded mode right now, right? Maybe we could update the topic? ^
<davmor2> didrocks: okay so everything is looking okay bah the lock on 230 which seems to be happening far more frequently that on 226 or 229
<ogra_> what about the complaints on the ML
<ogra_> i cant really reproduce the issue ...
<davmor2> ogra_: which ones in particular
<ogra_> the two mails about not being able to start some apps
<ogra_> (replies to the landing mail )
<ogra_> === Image 231 DONE ===
<cyphermox> yo yo yo
<sil2100> cyphermox: morning! ;)
<sil2100> cyphermox: since didrocks seems to be awayish, could you take a look at a packaging diff and tell me what you think?
<sil2100> cyphermox: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/31/artifact/packaging_changes_thumbnailer_1.0+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1.diff
<pmcgowan> ogra_, davmor2 in 231 calculator will never launch for me, just white screen
<pmcgowan> clock and calendar seem to work ok though
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yeah, i saw the mails on the ML ... but i cant reproduce it here
<pmcgowan> I did not see updates from the store howver
<davmor2> pmcgowan: still testing 230 here
<pmcgowan> 230 is so earlier today
<davmor2> pmcgowan: and also the version I was asked to test :D
<davmor2> pmcgowan: opens fine in 230
<pmcgowan> I have calculator 0.1.3.124
<cyphermox> sil2100: sure, won't be long
<pmcgowan> davmor2, what version of calculator do you have installed?
<Mirv> cjwatson: didrocks: arm64 done AFAICS
<cyphermox> sil2100: yeah looks fine, but there is no FFE for thumbnailer and you're not closing a bug
<davmor2> pmcgowan: com.ubuntu.calculator	0.1.3.224
<pmcgowan> qmlscene is complaining it cannot open the main qml file
<cjwatson> Mirv: cool
<didrocks> Mirv: waow, excellent!
<sil2100> cyphermox: it's covered by the standing FFe anyway:
<sil2100> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1208989/comments/17
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1208989 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tvoss> sil2100, tsdgeos is helping out with the process-cpp testing. I think feedback today is realistic
<cyphermox> er,, I searched and didn't catch it
<sil2100> tvoss: excellent, thanks!
<cyphermox> sil2100: fair enough, I see it
<cjwatson> Mirv: a bunch of the failures are actually quite easily portable, so I've been sending in branches, but I haven't spotted any blockers yet
<seb128> sil2100, is there any issue with u-s-s (wondering why it's not getting a slot)?
 * cjwatson is generally a big believer in build-it-everywhere-because-you-might-need-it-one-day, although I know this is unfashionable :)
<sil2100> seb128: ah, right! didrocks detached it from the Qt landing already, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, as told this morning :)
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok
<sil2100> seb128: it's being preparrred, sorry for the delay ;)
<didrocks> pmcgowan: calculator opens here on 230, let me switch to 231
<seb128> sil2100, right, Mirv&didrocks said it was ok to do an u-s-s landing and detached it from 5.2
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, pmcgowan: #ubuntu-app-devel discussed launch issues with some clicks earlier
<didrocks> seb128: but on 230 for some
<didrocks> and on ML
<didrocks> I wonder if it's just the qmlscene crash or something else
<pmcgowan> I dont have a crash, qmlscene says it cannot open the qml file
<seb128> <nik90> dpm -> qmlscene: could not exec '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt4/bin/qmlscene': No such file or directory
<seb128> the qt4 there seemed weird
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> but maybe that error was him trying to run it by hand and is something else
<pmcgowan> seb128, that means the qt_select is wrong
<pmcgowan> could be as the wrong user
<didrocks> I see no change on that side though
<pmcgowan> didrocks, do you want to attend our qt landing disucssion?
<pmcgowan> which is now
<didrocks> pmcgowan: calculator opens here
<didrocks> pmcgowan: sure, can come
<sil2100> seb128: assigned!
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> pmcgowan: I'm reflashing with bootstrap to see if I can reproduce
<kgunn> Saviq: greyback fyi...line 226 of the archive tab in the landing sheet will show you i also landed unity-mir/usc changes seperately...just in case, i split it out from the mir landing...so if we do have to revert
<kgunn> i'd revert that landing first
<kgunn> hope we don't have to
<greyback> me too
<didrocks> kgunn: the crash is in the previous image
<didrocks> #230
<didrocks> kgunn: the one containing the Mir landing
<didrocks> pmcgowan: calculator works here on a wiped image (bootstrapped)
<didrocks> as well
<didrocks> I'm puzzled
<didrocks> davmor2: will need your excellent debugging skills here ^
<davmor2> didrocks: what for in particular
<didrocks> davmor2: see all the discussions about the "I can't start app X or Y"
<davmor2> didrocks: and this is all on 231 right
<didrocks> davmor2: some are mentionning 230
<didrocks> davmor2: see the phone ML, latest couple of messages
<didrocks> sil2100: can you reproduce this as well? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: let me upgrade to latest of the latest and check
<didrocks> thx
<didrocks> pmcgowan: can you paste the error you are seeing?
<didrocks> really can't open the main qml file? (do you konw which qmlscene binary?)
<Mirv> elopio: the only thing you need to be aware of if you plan on running AP tests today is that the landing team is planning to land ubuntu-system-settings. when/if it hits the archives, from that moment on until it has been rebuilt in the landing-006 the dist-upgrade will not work.
<pmcgowan> didrocks, qmlscene: failed to check version of file 'ubuntu-calculator-app.qml', could not open...
<didrocks> pmcgowan: you don't have any /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt4/bin/qmlscene on the device, right?
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> qmlscene --version
<didrocks> qmlscene: could not exec '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt4/bin/qmlscene': No such file or directory
<cjwatson> didrocks: Despite the test rebuild in progress, I think we should probably just turn on arm64 for all the other ci-train PPAs, completing its architecture roster; it seems to be working fine for landing-006.  Would that be OK to do nowish?
<didrocks> seb128: are you on an older image? can you try that?
<Mirv> didrocks: if the QT_SELECT=qt5 from /etc/environment is not in use, you need qmlscene -qt5 file.qml
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm fine with that
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, so running qmlscene directly expects on the phone to select the Qt4 one, this is a wrong lead?
<Mirv> didrocks: might be, I'm not sure if that's something new but maybe related to adb shell not reading /etc/environment? if the user has not selected Qt version, qtchooser falls back to Qt4 for backwards compatibility
<didrocks> davmor2: oh good catch!
<didrocks> (reading your email)
<davmor2> didrocks: replied to the mailing list it sounds like they are updating the app and then trying to open it known bug need to refresh first an then open it. Lets see if that fixes the issue in the meantime I'll see if there are any updates and install them
<didrocks> yeah, probably the issue pmcgowan is having as well
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I think you're right, it's not that regression but probably what davmor2 pointed at :)
 * Mirv is not even sure how to run apps from command line nowadays
<didrocks> pmcgowan: see https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06854.html
<davmor2> Mirv: you don't need to you just need to do a search for the app that refreshes the click scope then it opens
<pmcgowan> davmor2, didrocks did not fix my calculator issue
<davmor2> pmcgowan: you are on 231 though right?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yes
<elopio> Mirv: got it.
<pmcgowan> but same version of calculator app
<pmcgowan> davmor2, you should no longer need to search to see the updated apps
<sil2100> seb128: there seem to be some merge conflicts in the u-s-s branches
<davmor2> right okay so it is working here on 230 I'll upgrade to 231 and see what happens
<davmor2> pmcgowan: what does it say in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/com.ubuntu.calculator.log or whatever the exact ending is for the app log
<pmcgowan> davmor2, qmlscene: failed to check version of file 'ubuntu-calculator-app.qml', could not open...
<seb128> sil2100, indeed, I've having a look, thanks
<davmor2> didrocks: ^ sounds like qmlscene hates you and is infecting images left right and centre now because of it ;)
<pmcgowan> app startup seems even slower now
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I have just updated to 231 and calculator is still opening here, didrocks I'll do a fresh install and see if it opens there but I can't see an issue currently
<pmcgowan> davmor2, so I had a wonky update of sorts, I can try to remove and reinstall the app
<didrocks> davmor2: same for me
<seb128> didrocks, davmor2, pmcgowan: there was an email that just hit the phone list that suggests the launcher config might point to an outdated version of the click
<seb128> "If you are can you please try opening search on the apps scope and type
<seb128> in the name of the app you want to open then click on it that should
<seb128> refresh the scope and point the launcher at the right version."
<davmor2> seb128: I wrote it
<pmcgowan> seb128, yeah I tried that, no help
<pmcgowan> I do not think that is needed any longer btw with latest scope
<pmcgowan> as it gets invalidated after installs
<seb128> davmor2, oh ok, sorry I misread the quoting in the reply you got :p
<davmor2> seb128: however 2 replies (1 pmcgowan and 1 on the list) say it doesn't help
<davmor2> 3 now
<didrocks> pmcgowan: do you have /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.calculator/0.1.3.224/ubuntu-calculator-app.qml installed?
<pmcgowan> didrocks, I do
<pmcgowan> oh wait
<pmcgowan> wrong path
<didrocks> ah?
<didrocks> (this is my fresh image)
 * sil2100 reboots his image
<sil2100> s/image/device
<didrocks> current -> 0.1.3.224 here
<davmor2> sil2100: has images on the brain today it seems
<cjwatson> It only has to be present in the path reported by "click pkgdir com.ubuntu.calculator"
<pmcgowan> didrocks, yes its there
<davmor2> right lunch while this is flashing back in 30
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, so the per user is done in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/ for preinstalled apps
<didrocks> $ click pkgdir com.ubuntu.calculator
<didrocks> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.calculator
<didrocks> pmcgowan: for you as well I guess? ^
<didrocks> (which points to /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.calculator/0.1.3.224)
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> same here
 * didrocks is puzzled
<cjwatson> didrocks: there are a bunch of symlinks, the exact details are unimportant for apps :)
<sil2100> huh
<didrocks> cjwatson: do you have any idea why qmlscene won't find the ubuntu-calculator-app.qml for them, any easy way to debug it's not due to a click update or a broken symlink anywhere?
<cjwatson> like I say check "click pkgdir com.ubuntu.calculator" and see if that path exists
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, it does
<cjwatson> I'd be pretty seriously unimpressed if the launcher has embedded paths that point to a particular version *at all*
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so by accident I flashed 231, but I saw an upgrade of terminal-app in the update manager, upgraded and now I cannot launch terminal-app now
<cjwatson> it shouldn't need invalidation
<sil2100> didrocks: clicking on the icon in Installed does nothing, phone just vibrating but nothing appearing
<cjwatson> didrocks: qmlscene should be finding the .qml file by way of its current directory
<pmcgowan> my symptom is a white screen
<cjwatson> it might be worth checking the generated .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications
<cjwatson> they should have some key or other that tells it which current directory to use
<didrocks> sil2100: tried to "search" trick?
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, looks ok to me, there is a path to what click reported
<pmcgowan> how do I run the app the same way from the command line
<sil2100> didrocks: it works when searching, so confirmed ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so not the issue that pmcgowan is seeing
<pmcgowan> so clearly my instance got hosed, probably an outlier
<didrocks> tedg might help on the upstart-app-launch side ^
 * tedg hides
<didrocks> ;)
<tedg> The Path key should be the directory of the click install.
<didrocks> tedg: multiple persons complain about apps not starting (but not for everyone, not for the same apps), it seems that pmcgowan is seeing "qmlscene: can't find the qml file"
<tedg> But we don't use that when launching the application.
<cjwatson> tedg: why not?
<pmcgowan> sure we do
<cjwatson> I'm sure you used to
<tedg> cjwatson, We only build the desktop files for other desktops, we don't use them ourselves.
<cjwatson> Oh, true, it ultimately winds up as the same thing though
<tedg> Yeah, we change directory, but don't read that file.
<pmcgowan> tedg, how do I run a click app properly from the command line to mimic what the system does
<tedg> pmcgowan, Are there any warnings in the application's log file?
<cjwatson> upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.244
<tedg> Yes, that.
<tedg> But it doesn't give you stdout.
<tedg> stdout still goes to ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.244.log
<pmcgowan> tedg, this is what it reports each time http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7073650/
<tedg> pmcgowan, Can you look in /var/log/syslog and see if apparmor is blocking it from being opened?
<tedg> There might be a more specific deny there.
<pmcgowan> tedg, it is denying
<tedg> pmcgowan, Can you pastebin that deny?
<pmcgowan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7073664/
<pmcgowan> tedg, I dont get anything from that
<tedg> pmcgowan, I get that I should blame jdstrand ;-)
<cjwatson> It might be worth checking whether /var/log/upstart/click-system-hooks.log exists (and has a recent mtime); failures from click-apparmor ought to wind up there
<rsalveti> Mirv: should I test qt 5.2 with the landing 006 or qt5-beta2 ppa?
<tedg> pmcgowan, It's probably the apparmor profile that's wrong then.
<tedg> pmcgowan, Because it should really have access to that file.
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, I do not see that log
<cjwatson> OK, hopefully not my fault then :-)
<tedg> jdstrand, Is there a way to dump a generated apparmor profile?
<pmcgowan> I wonder how it got this way
<didrocks> and why only some people on some apps…
<Mirv> rsalveti: landing-006 always now (also reads at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2) - it now also has the qtwebkit update
<rsalveti> Mirv: great, thanks
<cjwatson> What apps work?
<cjwatson> 12:46 <pmcgowan> clock and calendar seem to work ok though
<pmcgowan> only calculator seems to be failing, I can try some more....
<seb128> <nik90> dpm, popey: We got a code red. Clock, Calculator and weather are not opening on #image 230. Music, Calendar, Shorts are fine.
<cjwatson> calculator has "policy_groups": [], others are non-empty, wonder if that matters
<seb128> ^ that was earlier on #ubuntu-app-devel
<cjwatson> ... probably not if clock breaks for some people but not others though
<cjwatson> it kind of sounds like partial apparmor profile generation or something
<didrocks> yeah, sounds the more plausible
<didrocks> most*
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> how do I see the profile
<jdstrand> policy_groups is allowed to be empty
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, my calculator is being denied access to the qml file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7073664/
<jdstrand> the click security manifests are in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks, and the profiles in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<jdstrand> interesting
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073695/ <- that's my calculator profile, which works
<cjwatson> certainly worth checking that /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.224.json exists
<cjwatson> should be a symlink to /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.calculator/0.1.3.224/apparmor.json
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, it does
<didrocks> jdstrand: pat isn't an isolated case, if you read on the phone ML, multiple persons complains about some apps in the last 2 images (seems to be on preinstalled apps however)
<cjwatson> so then compare /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.224 against the one I pasted
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073709/
<jdstrand> I can reproduce it with 'shorts'
<jdstrand> 226
<davmor2> didrocks, pmcgowan: fresh install and calculator is working fine
<didrocks> jdstrand: waow, you are the first on getting it on shorts though, award ;)
<pmcgowan> I think this is not related to the recent builds but from last week perhaps
<didrocks> yep
<jdstrand> huh, /usr/share/click/preinstalled is not in the profile
<didrocks> weird that nobody complained beforehand and just today though
<didrocks> jdstrand: everything should be a huge failure, no?
<jdstrand> not everything, no
<jdstrand> just preinstalled apps. if you install from the store, then it would work cause the paths are in /opt/com.ubuntu.click, not /usr/share/click/preinstalled
<cjwatson> hmm, that sounds like it has something to do with having installed a user upgrade to the app at some point
<didrocks> jdstrand: but the same apps should fail for everyone the same way
<jdstrand> it depends
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: could you pastebin "find /usr/share/click/preinstalled /opt/click.ubuntu.com -ls" please?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, so thats a big clue
<jdstrand> these preinstalled apps are also in the store
<pmcgowan> I bet we all upgraded these at some point from the store
<jdstrand> apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu has never had /usr/share/click/preinstalled as part of its path
<jdstrand> I think that is supposed to be set by CLICK_DIR in the profile
<cjwatson> It is, yeah
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073736/
<jdstrand> and shorts has @{CLICK_DIR}="/opt/click.ubuntu.com"
<cjwatson> apparmor/click.py works it out on the fly
<jdstrand> hmm
<cjwatson> so, that's interesting, this app apparently has the same version in preinstalled and /opt/click.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> however, it has no user symlink in /opt/click.ubuntu.com
<davmor2> didrocks, pmcgowan: Camera, calendar, calculator, gallery, browser, contacts, dialer ( rsalveti 's fix for loud speaker works), friends, settings, clock, amazon, facebook, gmail all open for me on mako on 231  I haven't got any further than that though
<cjwatson> so the version there should be disregarded - it isn't registered
<cjwatson> let me get coffee and then figure out what question to ask next :)
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, seems that there is a good lead here, continue focusing on the rest of dogfooding please :)
<didrocks> davmor2: btw, #230 was +1?
<davmor2> didrocks: worked for me but didn't look good in the auto tests right?
<pmcgowan> coffee sounds good
<didrocks> davmor2: #230? apart from the crash that doesn't impact the user experience, what else?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I assume clean installs will be good
<jdstrand> cjwatson: right, so I have 0.2.179 of shorts in preinstalled and /opt/click.ubuntu.com
<davmor2> pmcgowan: this is a fresh install after testing on an update both worked fine
<jdstrand> cjwatson: and that is the highest version
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I can install an older version and upgrade if that helps
<pmcgowan> davmor2, seems to have to do with having preinstalled apps updated from the store
<pmcgowan> davmor2, wait for now
<davmor2> pmcgowan: okay
<jdstrand> it seems that upstart-app-launch is preferring /usr/share and click-apparmor is preferring /opt/click in this situation
<cjwatson> click-apparmor is doing a lot of logic itself that really ought to be done by asking click
<tedg> cjwatson, Could this be a libclick issue? ^
<cjwatson> it's probably doing disallowed things
<cjwatson> tedg: I doubt it, click-apparmor isn't using libclick - in fact it isn't even using click directly
<didrocks> cgoldberg: hey, we didn't get feedback from you on autopilot-qt yesterday…
<jdstrand> cjwatson: that wouldn't surprise-- it was one of the first hooks and hasn't really been updated
<cjwatson> now it's possible it *should* be, but that probably isn't a sensible way to fix a regression
<jdstrand> I don't think this is a regression necessarily
<tedg> cjwatson, I was more concerned whether your UAL patch to make it use libclick landed, and that could be the issue.
<cjwatson> tedg: It hasn't landed
<tedg> K
<cjwatson> tedg: I was rather assuming you would have to be involved in landing it :-)
<jdstrand> it seems this could have happened at any time, at least from click-apparmor's point of view
<cjwatson> tedg: I don't think this is a UAL problem anyway
<cjwatson> There's an outside chance that it's been exposed by click changes, perhaps
<cjwatson>   * user: When setting the registered version of a package to the version in
<cjwatson>     an underlay database (e.g. a preinstalled version vs. one in the
<cjwatson>     user-installed area), remove the overlay link rather than setting a new
<cjwatson>     one equal to the underlay; this was always the intended behaviour but
<cjwatson>     didn't work that way due to a typo.
<cjwatson> But even if so, I think we need to sort it out in click-apparmor
<jdstrand> is enough of libclick in the archive for me to move to it?
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: Could you pastebin "find /var/cache/apparmor /var/lib/apparmor -ls" as well for me?  Just need a bit more context
<jdstrand> (for this bit)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Not quite, and as I say I suspect a quick fix should be simpler
<cjwatson> jdstrand: The bits you probably need are being staged in landing-012 at the moment
<jdstrand> the problem seems to be in get_package_manifest()
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073779/
<cjwatson> 218241    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           67 Mar  5 18:55 /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.224.json -> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calculator/0.1.3.224/apparmor.json
<cjwatson> Hm, isn't that directory populated by click?
<cjwatson> Pattern: /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/${id}.json
<cjwatson> should be
<jdstrand> ok, so on my system /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.ubuntu.shorts_shorts_0.2.179.json points to /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.shorts/0.2.179/apparmor.json
<jdstrand> the way get_package_manifest() in click apparmor works, is it just walks up the directory until it finds .click
<cjwatson> Yeah, I think this is actually a click bug then, somehow
<jdstrand> which will be /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click
<jdstrand> so CLICK_DIR is set to that
<cjwatson> It's removed the symlink in the topmost database but failed to update the hook symlinks
<jdstrand> ah
<cjwatson> trying to see if I can forcibly reproduce this
<cjwatson> ok, this surely wasn't the original path as such, but this reproduces it:
<cjwatson> wget http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/com.ubuntu.calculator_0.1.3.224_all.click
<cjwatson> click install --user=phablet com.ubuntu.calculator_0.1.3.224_all.click
<cjwatson> click register --user=phablet com.ubuntu.calculator 0.1.3.224
<cjwatson> (all as root)
<cjwatson> didrocks,pmcgowan: I have a click landing in progress that among other things lands supported-framework interfaces people have been waiting for; do you think it would be reasonable of me to just fold a fix into that?
<cjwatson> I expect to be able to get it tested today
<didrocks> cjwatson: +1 on folding the fix
<sil2100> Would be awesome
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, also +1
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, do folks need to manually repair their app installs or will your fix handle that?
<cjwatson> I think I'll need to figure something out to do that automatically
<pmcgowan> vg
<cjwatson> I'll have "click hook run-system" do it, probably
<cjwatson> (which already runs at boot)
<didrocks> sil2100: can you try on latest image to run the unity8 AP tests?
<didrocks> sil2100: then, if you can reproduce the failures, look at the unicode error ones
<didrocks> sil2100: try to revert AP and see if that fixes it
<cjwatson> ... in fact it might even fall out of the fix automatically
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, ok - by latest you mean the one with AP already?
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<sil2100> Upgrading and checking
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Hmm, this is potentially somewhat deep
<cjwatson> jdstrand: It seems to me that we have to make sure that the same version never exists in two different databases (preinstalled vs. the user-installed stuff in /opt/click.ubuntu.com) at the same time
<sil2100> np :)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Let's say we have foo 1.0 in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/, and user cjwatson installs foo 1.0 in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ as well
<jdstrand> I had kinda figured we would do that, but I never really thought it through or realized the implications if both did
<jdstrand> ah, yes
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Where does /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/foo_foo_1.0.json point?
<jdstrand> we have only one profile
<jdstrand> yep
<cjwatson> jdstrand: On a multi-user system, cjwatson would want it to point to /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ but jdstrand would want it to point to /usr/share/click/preinstalled/ ...
<jdstrand> we could make a choice
<cjwatson> I think we must not make a choice
<cjwatson> We need to make sure the situation doesn't arise :)
<cjwatson> It's invalid and should be disallowed
<jdstrand> other than it being wrong from the pov of the user, is there another reason why we couldn't just choose?
<cjwatson> Because there's no choice that can be correct for all users
 * jdstrand is playing devil's advocate
<cjwatson> Either choice will break something
<jdstrand> I'm probably not thinking through the preinstalled case enough
<jdstrand> (eg, jdstrand is point at preinstalled, then uninstalls, then installs fro the store)
<cjwatson> That situation ought to flip jdstrand back to the preinstalled version
<cjwatson> We can spot that
<jdstrand> otoh, it seems making a choice would be quite brittle with lots of corner cases, so yeah, not allowing it at all seems to make sense
<cjwatson> That's actually pretty much exactly the fix I'm proposing
<cjwatson> (a) attempts to install the same version that exists in an underlay database shouldn't even unpack the new version, they should simply register the existing one
<cjwatson> (b) click hook run-system should sanitise the world, to handle the situation where you upgrade to an image that now has preinstalled versions of something you'd previously installed from the store
<jdstrand> 'a' seems very reasonable
<cjwatson> I ran into this when I tried to follow through the logic that resulted in the bug in the reproduction case I gave above, and found that the fix would be (IMO) nonsensical
<jdstrand> and I was going to ask about 'b'. also reasonable
<cjwatson> (I was going to have to run system hooks after registering a different user version, and then wondered what the target ought to be)
<jdstrand> what you propose sounds simple and robust. I like it :)
<cjwatson> just as well, I don't have an alternative idea that would work :-)
<jdstrand> hehe
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks silo 2 is good to go, tsdgeos and me did the testing
<sil2100> tvoss: excellent! Thanks, let me publish
<sil2100> didrocks: still running the tests
<pmcgowan> mandel, you could possibly land ahead of qt5.2, we have been juggling things all week
<mandel> pmcgowan, I would really appreciate that, do you know who I have to talk about it?
<mandel> pmcgowan, the ideal would be to have two branches from my side and one from barry (although mine are not compulsory)
<sil2100> tvoss: love the symbols map addition!
<sil2100> cyphermox, didrocks: can anyone of you take a look at the packaging diff for http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-2-publish/49/artifact/packaging_changes_process-cpp_0.0.1+14.04.20140311-0ubuntu1.diff ? It's ok, all added dependencies are used in cmake, and there is an enhancement of the symbols
<cyphermox> sure thing
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks a lot :)
<pmcgowan> mandel, didrocks can help coordinate or see if its possible
<didrocks> pmcgowan: mandel: out of context, but sure :)
<mandel> pmcgowan, great, I'll follow it with him then
<didrocks> depends on the branches, we only do the juggling for rebuilds (which is already quite some work)
<mandel> didrocks, we want to create a silo with a branch from system updates and two branches from udm to land in the img to improve a race condition that we had in the manual check for updates
<mandel> didrocks, exactly.. or case is not a rebuild, is new code
<didrocks> mandel: do you have the new of branches?
<sil2100> cyphermox: let me add that it's not in the standing FFe list, but it's only installed on touch - the only rdeps are touch specific packages
<mandel> didrocks, if I have a list of the branches?
<mandel> didrocks, I do have the ones from udm, I'll need to ask barry to refresh my memory
<sil2100> cyphermox: like dbus-cpp and unity-mir
<didrocks> mandel: please get everything in the spreadsheet first
<cyphermox> sil2100: well, if it's not in the FFE list, it either should be or it needs its own
<didrocks> mandel: then, we can see :)
<mandel> didrocks, ok, I'll try to find someone to edit that thing :)
<didrocks> mandel: great!
 * didrocks checks udm meanwhile
<sil2100> didrocks: what should I do in the case of process-cpp? It's not in the standing FFe list, dbus-cpp I don't see as well
<didrocks> sil2100: get upstream requesting a FFe then
<sil2100> didrocks: ok then, these are touch only, so I supposed they were in the FFe for touch, but it seems they're not
<sil2100> tvoss: can you submit a FFe for process-cpp?
<didrocks> sil2100: are they touch only?
<didrocks> sil2100: if they are not on my list, there is a reason
<didrocks> sil2100: that's why I always ask to check regarding the list :)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, only seeded in process-cpp, so we can shelve into another one
<didrocks> the one for Mir
<sil2100> didrocks: the only rdeps are dbus-cpp and unity-mir (with build-depping on platform-api and qtubuntu-sensors)
<didrocks> one sec, looking for it
<sil2100> All of those seem touch specific ;)
<sil2100> Indeed, I just checked now after requesting the packaging ACK and noticed it gune
<sil2100> I should have checked before assigning a silo, just this seems so touch to me that I thought it's in a FFe ;)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> process-cpp is in the list
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1282590
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1282590 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception in trusty for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> It is?
<sil2100> Come on, I just was searching that!
<sil2100> Could I have made a typo :| ?
<didrocks> probably
<sil2100> No, wait, I opened the wrong bug!
 * sil2100 was looking in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1208989
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1208989 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> sil2100: ack from me
<sil2100> didrocks: I was looking at the old one ;p
<sil2100> Someone should change the status of that one, it's confusing!
<sil2100> The name doesn't say any version
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> I get to wonder why we need to ship copies of gtest in everything when it's in the archive though
<cyphermox> tvoss: ^^ ?
<tvoss> cyphermox, where do you need the gtest copy?
<cyphermox> tvoss: I thought it was in process-cpp?
<didrocks> cyphermox: sil2100: added the links to the spreadshed
<didrocks> for FFe
<tvoss> cyphermox, nope, it pulls in the distro one
<cyphermox> tvoss: nevermind, I misread
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks, this bug is really confusing - the one you filled in for trusty is better as the name explicitly mentions the release name
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry
<didrocks> sil2100: any news on unity8?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I see the tests finished, and I see some <unicode> errors, running again after downgrade
<sil2100> didrocks: I see that actually at least 2 of the same tests fail locally here because of the unicode error, let's see autopilot reverted
<didrocks> sil2100: ok ;)
<didrocks> cgoldberg: did you see my ping?
<cgoldberg> didrocks, hi...  i can forward you latest email .. or thomi can update?
<thomi> hmmm? Sorry, what's the question?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: fixed (a), working through (b) now
<didrocks> cgoldberg: I was expecting getting some refresh directly before we land it :)
<didrocks> thomi: we reverted both autopilot-qt and autopilot. You now have a new autopilot that we landed without the autopilot-qt revert, that's fine?
<jdstrand> nice
<cgoldberg> thomi, autopilot-qt status .. the unity8 test suite thing
<thomi> didrocks: yes, they're not binary dependant on each other.
<didrocks> thomi: cgoldberg: ok, however it seems that for unity8 has 2 new failures, not sure yet it's due to the new Autopilot but it's one of the few that entered
<thomi> didrocks: the ap-qt issue is actually a problem in the unity8 test suite, or in Qt/qml, depending on how you look at it
<didrocks> thomi: cgoldberg: unicode issue: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/231:20140311.1:20140304/7093/unity8/877293/
<didrocks> (and another test with exactly the same issue)
<didrocks> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/231:20140311.1:20140304/7093/unity8/877305/
<didrocks> for the second one
<thomi> didrocks: have those tests changed in the last image? Cost we didn't get those failures... let me find out job, one second
<didrocks> thomi: no, unity8 itself (and so its autopilot test) didn't change
<didrocks> thomi: the list of change is sparsed: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140311.1.changes
<didrocks> sil2100 is trying to downgrade on his phone autopilot just to confirm
<thomi> didrocks: so, our test job runs for this release were http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/67/ and http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/68/
<thomi> so, if this is an AP regression, I'm confused as to why we don't see it in those test results
<didrocks> thomi: agreed, that doesn't make sense, you have the unity8 known failure + app crashers
<didrocks> nothing else
<thomi> yeah
<didrocks> let's see sil2100's feedback
<thomi> yeah
<didrocks> thomi: but see the previous run: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/230:20140311:20140304/7082/unity8/
<didrocks> only the same known issue
<thomi> yeah - odd
<thomi> so, that code *has* changed in AP this release, but then... how come our test job didn't pick that up?
<thomi> :-/
<didrocks> thomi: maybe something to check on the job, if it really installed the latest version?
<robru> sil2100, I saw you merged my "disable all cu2d" branch, did you redeploy it too? or should I?
<thomi> didrocks: already on it :)
<sil2100> robru: ah, didn't redeploy it yet, you can do it if you have a moment :)
<robru> sil2100, ok, on it ;-)
<sergiusens> sil2100, can i get a silo for l37?
<sil2100> sergiusens: let me see that one ;)
<sil2100> sergiusens: is goget under the standing FFe? ;D
<sergiusens> sil2100, it should be, I did a sync yesterday
<sergiusens> sil2100, can't that question be automated ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100, hmm, it's not!
<didrocks> sergiusens: sil2100: see my coment please
<sergiusens> sil2100, phablet-tools isn't either
<didrocks> comment
<sergiusens> didrocks, press enter or something :-)
<didrocks> oh sorry
<didrocks> not right line
<didrocks> ignore me
<sergiusens> didrocks, heh, np
<sergiusens> didrocks, we do have an issue though; no tools entered the blanket FFe which sucks
<didrocks> sergiusens: I think we should prepare another bug and get that acked quickly
<sil2100> sergiusens: yep ;/ I think you need to try adding it to the standing FFe or submit a new one
<sergiusens> sil2100, I need to submit a new one
<sil2100> As the bug is a wishlist
<sergiusens> but I don't feel like that now; I'll do it later
<didrocks> sergiusens: prepare one for blanket FFe for all the tools like that
<didrocks> phablet-tools and goget, what else?
<didrocks> sergiusens: tell me, I'll link the bug in the spreadsheet
<sergiusens> didrocks, I don't see qtcreator there either; bzoltan do you have one?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, confiming - reverting autopilot makes the errors go away
<sil2100> thomi, cgoldberg: ^
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, it's not as well, however, I will have a separate one compared to phablet-tools + goget
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> Now I only get the known random crashers
<thomi> didrocks: sorry man - it appears that something is broken in our jenkins job :(
<didrocks> thomi: cgoldberg: can you work on one MP for fixing that? I'm happy to not revert but we need to kick an image soon
<didrocks> thomi: no worry, better to find it now that in a more critical situation :)
<thomi> didrocks: sure. I'll do that now
<sil2100> thomi: thanks :)
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> cyphermox: robru: sil2100: so update: we try to refrain getting things in until we have 3 fixes in + an image kick
<robru> didrocks, ok, what fixes? are they in a silo?
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK!
<didrocks> 1. a click fix (l34) where cjwatson is including it to it
<didrocks> 2. unity-mir (l35)
<didrocks> 3. autopilot (thomi just started to work on it)
<didrocks> click fix is going to fix applications not starting for some people
<didrocks> unity-mir is going to fix all the unity8 crash that we see on the dashboard
<didrocks> autopilot is going to fix 2 new AP tests failures on unity8 (the unicode)
<didrocks> then we kick an image build (ogra_, cyphermox) ^
<ogra_> just ping :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I'll probably be away, so I won't, but I think robru and cyphermox are going to track :)
 * ogra_ will definitely attend the last twi uds sessions ... s i'll be around for a while
<ogra_> *two
 * sil2100 needs to jump out for a while
<robru> i'll be around
<cyphermox> I'm around
<didrocks> thomi: ok, same source of error for ubuntu-system-settings I guess?
<didrocks> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/231:20140311.1:20140304/7093/ubuntu_system_settings/879028/
<didrocks> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/231:20140311.1:20140304/7093/ubuntu_system_settings/879055/
<didrocks> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/231:20140311.1:20140304/7093/ubuntu_system_settings/879060/
<thomi> didrocks: looks like it. I'm in the middle of the fix now. BTW, we know what happened as well - some of the provisioning scripts we use were broken, apparently. doanac` knows more
<didrocks> thomi: ah great! :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, does that sound good? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1290944
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1290944 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception in trusty for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> sergiusens: I would add "tool" in the title
<didrocks> sergiusens: you can directly target the 2 packages btw in the bug
<didrocks> (the ubuntu packages)
<didrocks> and then, just subscribe the release team
<didrocks> maybe a ping on #ubuntu-release can help
<didrocks> sergiusens: just emphasize that they have no impact on the desktop or any flavor
<sergiusens> didrocks, heh, I thought I added tools there
<sergiusens> didrocks, ok, I updated and now subscribing the release team
<didrocks> sergiusens: I renamed the title to include "tools"
<didrocks> sergiusens: I don't see the release team subscribed?
<sergiusens> didrocks, I said I was doing that now :); not done ;-)
<didrocks> ah :p
<sergiusens> didrocks, now it's done :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: perfect! keep us posted :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, your subscribed for fun mail :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: sure sure, I never have enough emails :p
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks anything I need to do for process-cpp now?
<didrocks> sil2100: I think it was going to be published, right? ^
<didrocks> robru: it should start automatically in the right order, if not, you should get a case and ask on the webops channel to investigate
<robru> didrocks, for what, the depwait issue?
<didrocks> robru: yep
<robru> ok
<bregma> hey guys, could I get a reconfigure in silo landing-008 please?
 * Mirv runs merge and clean for ubuntu-system-settings in order to get that back to Qt 5.2
<robru> bregma, on it
<seb128> Mirv, I was about to do it
<Mirv> seb128: ah, ok, feel free to do it then
<seb128> Mirv, should I not press the button? ;-)
<Mirv> seb128: just press it! :)
<seb128> Mirv, done
<Mirv> thanks
<seb128> yw
<robru> bregma, humm, indicator-sound is already in silo 7...
<ogra_> didrocks, planning a busy nightshift ?
<robru> thostr_1, what's happening in silo 7? can I bump indicator-sound out of there for bregma?
<didrocks> ogra_: not that much for me, still have one vUDS session to host
<ogra_> didrocks, ... "and kick #332 with all desired fixes." ...
<ogra_> thats 111 images !
<bregma> oops, I missed a check
<didrocks> ogra_: we can do it
<didrocks> and I can fix it :p
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> .oO ( why do i always only recognize the typos *after* sharing it)
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks, fixed
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: it seems I have a problem with numbers :p
<seb128> bregma, thostr_1, robru: silo 7 has packages not building, it doesn't seem ready to land (and most of the mps didn't get reviewed/approved yet)
<robru> seb128, yes, i just noticed the most recent buld was 12+ hours ago, issues unresolved. ok, i'm turfing that silo for bregma
<ogra_> didrocks, only your fingers ...
<seb128> imho drop it so we can land the unity lock screen
<seb128> robru, thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, you should start practicing to write the G+ posts with your toes ... proabably that helps ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: assign me a WI for that :p
<ogra_> lol
<robru> seb128, bregma: humm, silo 7 is taking a long time to clean... can't reconfig silo 8 until it's done.
<seb128> robru, those usually takes 5 to 10 mins, wait a bit
<bregma> robru, I am a patient man
<seb128> I'm not :p
<cjwatson> building click fixes (hopefully) in landing-012 now
<seb128> bregma, that's fine, but the distro ffe you got granted is about to expire
<cjwatson> but I'll test them myself before inflicting them on anyone else
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks can I clean the silo?
<tvoss> oh, someone did according to status
<Mirv> I restored ubuntu-system-settings to landing-006's config while keeping the unity-mir still away
<Mirv> and rebuilding the new u-s-s trunk
<Mirv> for the magic route there's 'config.backup' with original config in the silo directory, which can be copied over config after unity-mir has landed. or then just the usual reconfigure route.
<sergiusens> didrocks, Mirv why is the Qt5.2 message green now? ar we finally all unblocked?
<sergiusens> :-)
<Mirv> sergiusens: :) well the landing is ready, bugs have been squashed, but a small handful of apps autopilot results need more tinkering still
<Mirv> sergiusens: elopio's latest run's results are at http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/69/#showFailuresLink - gallery-app doesn't apply since it needs a recompilation and AP tests run after that. notes app being resolved.
<didrocks> sergiusens: green?
 * didrocks looks
<Mirv> didrocks: I guess he means the top text
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<Mirv> green is a promising color
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, we have "normal landings"
<Mirv> hehe, "Some packages (unity-mir) that are not in the MP and not in sources list have been detected in the ppa." I know! the main thing is that ubuntu-system-settings is building now, so PPA is back to functional after that (until unity-mir lands)
<sergiusens> yeah, was the top text
<bregma> robru, silo 7 looks squeaky clean now, howsabout silo 8?
<sergiusens> Mirv, gallery and notes are click fwiw
<sergiusens> Mirv, this might be a mess if it doesn't go from devel-proposed to devel in one swipe
<didrocks> Mirv: checking my check system? :p
<robru> bregma, ah yes, sorry. got distracted watching UDS vids.
<sergiusens> as well as all the other clicks
<Mirv> sergiusens: yes, that's why it's now not possible to run gallery-app AP tests with the Qt PPA anymore, since obviously the package isn't installed (click one is)
<Mirv> didrocks: works, still!
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> thomi: you will ping robru for the autopilot landing? (are you close to land it?)
<Mirv> sergiusens: notes should work without recompilation so that's why the tests for it were not all failing
<didrocks> cjwatson: same for click I guess? (just ping robru for publication or ensure stéphane is around once the fix is tested)
<sergiusens> Mirv, the link you gave me has all notes tests failing though
<robru> yep, i'm here all day, just ping me whenever something needs to land
<sergiusens> AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on NoteItem.height failed: 198.0 != dbus.Double(432.0, variant_level=1)
<didrocks> kgunn: so, no more crash with silo 005 on unity8 stop?
<robru> bregma, ok, recon complete, please build
<Mirv> sergiusens: I count 7 failures, doesn't notes have like 27 of them? anyhow, elopio is up-to-date on the notes-app Qt 5.2 AP situation
<didrocks> robru: I published silo5 FYI
<robru> didrocks, ok thanks
<sergiusens> Mirv, don't know; just assumed 'rebuilding' applied to all; no worries if it's on track
<kgunn> didrocks: tested via, stop unity8/start unity8...no problems
<didrocks> kgunn: excellent! One less, just 2 issues on the line before getting good again :)
<didrocks> thanks
<kgunn> i checked /var/crash/ before and after
<didrocks> kgunn: I'll then even open the HO for your Mir session :p
<cjwatson> didrocks: I learned how to do it myself the other day, so that'll be fine if need be
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks a lot, you don't need to wait for merge and clean before tomorrow if it's too late though
<cjwatson> I'm testing it now, so hopefully won't be too long (assuming nothing goes wrong)
<didrocks> great :)
<mhr3> didrocks, so, will i get silo tomorrow? :)
<didrocks> thomi: once you are done with an early breakfast, keep us posted please :)
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, do you have one line with everything?
<didrocks> mhr3: as it's new deploy code, I would prefer push it tomorrow morning in case I've done a typo
<thomi> didrocks: just pushed a branch, making an MP now
<didrocks> thomi: \o/
<mhr3> didrocks, minus unity8, but will get that from ppa
<thomi> tested it with unity8 failing tests. tests passnow
<elopio> sergiusens, Mirv: oh, actually, I'm ready for a review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/notes-app/dont_click_header/+merge/210349
<elopio> Quick hack to remove most of the failures.
<didrocks> thomi: excellent, so I assume it's the same for ubuntu-system-settings
<elopio> who was working on notes? Now I don't remember.
<didrocks> elopio: bfiller_afk's team
<elopio> nerochiaro was the name I was looking for.
<thomi> didrocks: mp is up: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-uncide-error/+merge/210464  have asked veebers to review
<thomi> yurns out I can't spell branch names though :-/
<thomi> *turns
<didrocks> thomi: ahah, no worry ;)
<didrocks> thomi: mind setting a line in the spreadsheet?
<didrocks> then, I'll assign the silo for now
<thomi> sure
<thomi> didrocks: line 39. Not had a review yet though - veebers is in a UDS session
<didrocks> thomi: landing 001 for you, you can start building still
<didrocks> thomi: please set "ready" to yes ;)
<didrocks> thomi: then, just put "tested" to yes once veebers ack it
<didrocks> and robru will be your host for this landing (and then we'll have a new shiny image \o/)
<thomi> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> thanks again for the quick fix!
<thomi> no worries
<thomi> sorry for the regression - we'll have something in place to make sure that doanac` doesn't break us again :P
<doanac`> thomi: its hard to put a plan in place that can withstand my incompetence :)
<thomi> hah
<didrocks> thomi: well, no worry, as long as we didn't really miss a step, all is fine (and we had 3 issues to fix today and could have avoid a revert, so all's fine!) :)
<didrocks> double watching doanac` now :p
<cjwatson> click 0.4.18.1 looks fine and fixes the problem above (at least as far as I can tell) - stgraber is releasing it
<didrocks> perfect!
<robru> man, you guys don't even need me ;-)
<didrocks> robru: you'll do the AP one, and ask for kicking the image :)
<didrocks> robru: I'm EOD now
<robru> didrocks, goodnight!
<didrocks> thanks, you too
<seb128> cyphermox, you can do it!
<cyphermox> seb128: oy
<seb128> cyphermox, hey ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, I see your selection color over the theme landing ask for a bit ;-)
<cyphermox> yes
<seb128> cyphermox, googledoc spying on you ;-)
<cyphermox> I was trying to test it
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> I see you trust your teammates :p
<cyphermox> I do
<cyphermox> but I also want to see it for myself ;)
<seb128> give a silo, test the ppa!
<Mirv> rebuilding unity-mir to Qt 5.2.
<seb128> ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: good point, I'm an idiot
<robru> Mirv, great!
<seb128> cyphermox, getting used to the futur can take some time ;-)
<cyphermox> there
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> np
<seb128> cyphermox, do you know what's going on silo 8?
<seb128> cyphermox, the status is complaining about gnome-screensaver not being listed in the sources when it is
<cyphermox> well, it was probably initially configured without
<cyphermox> let me fix that
<cyphermox> you *do* want a fixed gnome-screensaver to go with this?
<robru> seb128, cyphermox: oh, I must have goofed that when I reconfigured it recently. sorry
<cyphermox> robru: no worries
<cyphermox> just triple-checking to not mess it further
<seb128> cyphermox, yes, g-s is in the ppa already, it's part of that landing
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, do you want me to reconfigure it again or are you doing it?
<cyphermox> robru: about to do it
<robru> ok
<cyphermox> WTOOMANYTABS
<cyphermox> I can hardly find jenkins between the ci train spreadsheet, tab for uds and all :)
<robru> haha, yeah
<sergiusens> cyphermox, don't use tabs ;-)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: how would you do it otherwise?
<cyphermox> ;)
<sergiusens> cyphermox, windows with your window manager :-)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: sometimes that's worse ;)
<sergiusens> cyphermox, makes you also close the useless stuff :-)
<cyphermox> ahah
<sergiusens> cyphermox, fwiw I'm just messing with you ;-)
<cyphermox> I know
<cyphermox> still worth the questioning though
<cyphermox> but my process usually works, just painful sometimes when there are lots going on at once
<bschaefer_>  /nick bschaefer
<davmor2> cyphermox: bluetooth is there any progress on this at all?
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: new unity-mir fails to build against new process-cpp, so unity-mir failed to build (now a bit later than the previous unity-mir build to the archives) in Qt 5.2 PPA https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169119692/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.unity-mir_0.3%2B14.04.20140311.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rsalveti> sil2100: process-cpp is now causing another ftbfs
<rsalveti> yey
<rsalveti> the same issue
<rsalveti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169072758/process-cpp_0.0.1%2B14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1_0.0.1%2B14.04.20140311-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<rsalveti> +#include <core/signal.h>
<rsalveti> +
<rsalveti> this is the problem
<robru> Mirv, huh?
<rsalveti> should probably be #include <core/posix/signal.h
<rsalveti> Mirv: I'm currently trying to rebuild unity-mir and had the same issue
<rsalveti> rebuilding the one in the archive should already be enough
<rsalveti> latest process-cpp brought a regression
<cyphermox> davmor2: rsalveti: have you had time to look at my email re: bluetooth yet?
<Mirv> yeah, I need to go to sleep now but just FYI
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sorry, not yet, next on my list
<rsalveti> had to work on webkit
<cyphermox> sure, np
<rsalveti> server unavailable, wtf
<rsalveti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/process-cpp/trunk/revision/36
<rsalveti> tvoss: hey, unity-mir is now failing to build with latest process-cpp
<davmor2> cyphermox: there's and email
<rsalveti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169119692/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.unity-mir_0.3%2B14.04.20140311.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cjwatson> rsalveti: bazaar> being looked at in #webops
<davmor2> cyphermox: where
<Wellark> hmm.. I need someone to help me to get a project to universe
<cyphermox> davmor2: that was directed to rsalveti
<Wellark> new (unity8) indicator dependencies
<rsalveti> cjwatson: thanks
<davmor2> cyphermox: ah okay it threw me when my name was there too phew I thought I'd missed an email for a minute :)
<Wellark> who should I bug? the package needs packaging review. it should be covered by the unity8 general FFe AFAIK
<Wellark> I'm not sure how introducing new source packages relates to the ci train
<Wellark> sil2100, robru: ^
<Wellark> maybe cyphermox ^^
<robru> uh
<davmor2> kgunn: I'm still getting locks on 0.1.6 similar kind of issue as on 0.1.5, ie they are random and seem to happen more frequently on closing apps than anything else.
<cyphermox> Wellark: link the pacakge you want to review?
<cjwatson> robru:  click | 0.4.18.1 | trusty | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<robru> Wellark, typically very little config is required technically to set up a project in citrain. but we do need an officially designated lander, and a test plan so that we know what the acceptance criteria are for that package.
<cjwatson> that should unblock that item
<Wellark> robru: yeah, I'm just wondering what's the marching order here
<robru> Wellark, well what's the package?
<Wellark> I have the project and jenkins ci set up for it already
<robru> cjwatson, huh?
<davmor2> kgunn: 1 on manta on 231 and one on flo on 231
<Wellark> robru, cyphermox: lp:connectivity-api
<davmor2> kgunn: not had one on mako as of yet
<cjwatson> robru: that's one of didrocks' blockers for building the next image, which I understood you to be driving
<robru> Wellark, and so what, that's a component of unity8?
<robru> cjwatson, oh, you're informing me that click is in distro now? thanks.
<cjwatson> robru: right
<Wellark> robru: it's a prerequisite of indicator-network
<Wellark> and upcoming networking status QML api
<Wellark> robru: thostr is already in set as Lander
<Wellark> in CITrain rampup, owners, bootcamps document[C
<rsalveti> robru: need a silo for 40, to fix the ftbfs regression introduced by process-cpp (same issue as reported by Mirv)
<robru> Wellark, yeah I just saw that. ok looks fine. as far as I can tell it's fully ready for citrain. if you have an MP, get thostr to approve it and request a landing for it
<robru> rsalveti, ok
<Wellark> robru: no additional setup needed for getting the packages to universe?
<robru> rsalveti, except there's no MP there
<rsalveti> oh, sorry
<robru> Wellark, well, you just have to *do a landing* to get the package in universe.
<rsalveti> robru: there's now :-)
<rsalveti> control+v didn't work
<Wellark> robru: ok, if a MP through the train is all it takes then I'm happy
<cyphermox> robru: did we have an image built before landing click?
<rsalveti> ricmm: robru: mind doing a quick review as well? I believe it needs to be top approved as well: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/process-cpp/adding-missing-dev-dependency/+merge/210482
<robru> cyphermox, no, i was told to get click in before kicking an image
<Wellark> just need somebody to review the packaging. cyphermox: you got the time to do it?
<robru> rsalveti, ok you got silo 5
<rsalveti> robru: thanks
<robru> rsalveti, i means ilo 4 oops
<cyphermox> I guess yes then
<robru> rsalveti, can't review that MP, i don't have a clue about that project
<rsalveti> robru: np, let me ping sergiusens then
<rsalveti> not sure if ricmm is around
<sergiusens> rsalveti, what?
<sergiusens> :)
<robru> rsalveti, stylistically I approve. but I have no idea if that dep is necessary or correct or not ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: quick one https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/process-cpp/adding-missing-dev-dependency/+merge/210482
<rsalveti> robru: rev36 introduced a header dependency: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169072758/process-cpp_0.0.1%2B14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1_0.0.1%2B14.04.20140311-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<rsalveti> +++ process-cpp-0.0.1+14.04.20140311/include/core/posix/child_process.h	2014-03-11 11:02:54.000000000 +0000
<rsalveti> +#include <core/signal.h>
<rsalveti> which is part of libproperties-cpp-dev
<robru> rsalveti, that diff already has libproperties-cpp-dev in the debian/control diff?
<rsalveti> robru: right, but that is the build-dep of that package itself
<cyphermox> robru: so I guess we're just wiating for autopilot now to kick an image
<seb128> cyphermox, how is the theme update looking to you?
<robru> rsalveti, oh, I see. ok, thanks for explaining. I guess I know enough to approve now ;-)
<robru> cyphermox, yeah I think so
<rsalveti> np
<robru> rsalveti, do you want to add that to the silo 4 I just gave you? are those related?
<Wellark> cyphermox: we could use this as the first MP through ci train https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/ci-testrun/+merge/210479
<sergiusens> rsalveti, seems legit
<Wellark> and I could do the necessary packaging changes through that branch at the same time
<rsalveti> sergiusens: :-)
<thomi> cyphermox: robru: wait no longer!
<rsalveti> robru: sorry, add what exactly? that's basically silo 4
<robru> thomi, excellent
<rsalveti> building atm
<davmor2> sergiusens: did something change recently with google sync?   http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/syncing-contacts-from-google-on-latest-touch-images.html  I followed this and it isn't working  load of Gkr: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files
<cyphermox> thomi: ok, so ready to publish your stuff then?
<cyphermox> we'd still need to wait a bit for it to make it into release
<robru> rsalveti, oh sorry, misread it. i thought those were two different MPs
<rsalveti> robru: right, np
<sergiusens> davmor2, yeah, look at the emails and rsalveti askubuntu
<cyphermox> Wellark: what are you talking about?>
<rsalveti> davmor2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360554/how-do-i-sync-google-contacts
<robru> cyphermox, thomi: published
<davmor2> sergiusens: ah right will do thanks first time I've tried it in a while :)
<Wellark> cyphermox: that packaging review. I thought you volunteered ;)
<robru> cyphermox, i'll do the packaging review.
<robru> Wellark, ^
<Wellark> robru: sweet.
<Wellark> let's take this off the channel
<cyphermox> Wellark: there is no packaging review from this if it's not in citrain?!?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I approved, but do I need to build?
<robru> cyphermox, it needs a NEW review because it'll be the first upload to universe
<rsalveti> sergiusens: already building
<sergiusens> rsalveti, just did a scavenge review
<cyphermox> ah
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just need a top approval
<robru> cyphermox, also it is in citrain. just first release
<cyphermox> but where is it in citrain?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ci train doesn't care about that
<sergiusens> rsalveti, but I'll do it
<robru> cyphermox, well, it doesn't have a landing assigned yet. but it's in that *other* spreadsheet
<cyphermox> in the rampup one?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: oh, ok
<robru> cyphermox, yeah
<rsalveti> sergiusens: thought we'd need someone to top approve it first
<sergiusens> rsalveti, discovered by accident myself :-)
<cyphermox> robru: then you should be able to just assign a silo and we'll do the review
<thomi> cyphermox: robru: awesome. Thanks
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, I'm just going to do like a pre-pre-NEW review before even assigning the silo. then once I'm satisfied we'll build it in a silo and then you can do a more formal review
<cyphermox> robru: so that then someone else can do another one? ;)
<cyphermox> hehe
<rsalveti> sergiusens: interesting :-)
<davmor2> sergiusens, rsalveti: \o/ that worked thanks guys :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: great
<cyphermox> seb128: I haven't forgotten you, just need to logout to test now I guess
<seb128> cyphermox, you can just switch theme to something else and back
<cyphermox> riugfht, I could
<cyphermox> fwiw, that was supposed to be "right"
<cyphermox> hawt
<seb128> cyphermox, that's why you shouldn't speak with food in your mouth...
<cyphermox> that's why you shouldn't type with food in your keyboard too ;)
<robru> *whew* vuds finally over for today, now I can get some real work done ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: looks very nice
<cyphermox> I was kind of worried about usability to resize windows with the 1px border removed
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, resizing is fine, it looks a bit weird though
<seb128> let's land and see the feedback
<rsalveti> cjwatson: getting chroot problem when building process-cpp on ppc64el: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004/+build/5802999
<rsalveti> cjwatson: should I just retry or is there anything useful in there for debugging?
<rsalveti> or if it's also a known issue
<cjwatson> rsalveti: what, again?  we had that the other day but I thought that was resolved
<cjwatson> rsalveti: let me see if I can summon infinity
<rsalveti> sure
<cyphermox> ah, I was about to mention that
<cjwatson> I'll bulk-retry once infinity's happy for me to do so
<cjwatson> rsalveti,cyphermox: OK, affected builders on manual, failures bulk-retried, infinity's looking into either a band-aid or a proper fix depending
<cyphermox> ok
<cjwatson> thanks for the heads-up
<cyphermox> ah, we still don't have ust on arm64?
<cjwatson> Nope
<cjwatson> I sent a branch for UAL this morning to avoid caring
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/upstart-app-launch/porting/+merge/210385
<cjwatson> So if you have something else similar then you could use the same idea
<rsalveti> cjwatson: thanks
<cyphermox> cjwatson: it just doesn't build there?
 * cyphermox fires up schroot
<bregma> robru, cyphermox, line 22/silo 008 is ready for a publish, even though it has a failed-to-build error (on ppc64el) -- is this a not unexpected condition?
<robru> bregma, failing on ppc64el is only ok if you always fail on ppc64el... regressions are not allowed
<bregma> robru, yes, seb128 said it's not a regression
<robru> bregma, ok perfect
<robru> cyphermox, oh, did you kick an image yet? we need that before landing anything else
<robru> cyphermox, oh, AP is still in -proposed
<robru> bregma, ok so we're still waiting for autopilot to land, then we need to kick an image, then we can publish your thing
<bregma> robru, as long as it lands before the FFe expires, I'm good with that
<robru> bregma, when does that expire? i'm thinking it should land within hours?
<cyphermox> robru: correct
<seb128> bregma, seems like some of thoses are real issues...
<bregma> "tonight" for a given definition of "tonight"
<seb128> bregma, unity failed with "dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/powerpc64le-linux-gnu/libunity/libunity-protocol-private.so.0 (used by debian/unity/usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so)", that's a weird one
<robru> bregma, well it's not even 2PM here, so if I define "tonight" as 6 hours from now, should be no problem ;-)
<bregma> seb128, double weird because that was a rebuild of the same branch as before
<tvoss> rsalveti, hey there
<seb128> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-008-1-build/48/console indicates indicator-session as well but that one is fine on the ppa
<seb128> bregma, you can maybe get cjwatson or another buildd admin to retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+build/5802886
<seb128> those warnings are a bit weird "Use of uninitialized value $v{"DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE"} in split at /usr/bin/dpkg-architecture line 188."
<seb128> infinity, ^ is that a known issue?
<robru> cyphermox, autopilot just landed, please kick an image ;-)
<robru> thomi, please merge silo 1 ;-)
<thomi>  \o/
<infinity> seb128: That was the last build before that machine went insane, I don't think it has anything to do with reality.
<bregma> I often feel that way
<seb128> infinity, can you retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+build/5802886 for us?
<cyphermox> zug zug
<infinity> seb128: I will in a second, yeah.  Just saving logs and trying to make sense of WTF what wrong.
<seb128> infinity, thanks
<seb128> bregma, I would say "wait for the retry, if that works, publish by checking the box letting you ignore the state of the previous steps"
<seb128> bregma, the CI is not smart enough to pick the status of a retry, but kicking a rebuild for all archs doesn't make sense, override are there for those cases ;-)
<cyphermox> robru: done
<cyphermox> robru: it's gonna take a bit
<cyphermox> urgh, wait, that's wong
<cyphermox> *wrong
<cyphermox> robru: always wait after rmadison says it's in release.
<robru> cyphermox, oh crap, i was just going for the spreadsheet
<robru> cyphermox, usually rmadison says so very shortly after launchpad says so?
<cyphermox> robru: nah, can take a little bit
<rsalveti> tvoss: hey
<cyphermox> not the end of the world, we'll see soon enough
<tvoss> rsalveti, hey, unity-mir trunk builds fine locally with latest process-cpp
<rsalveti> tvoss: nops
<tvoss> rsalveti, did you see: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/revision/194
<tvoss> ?
<rsalveti> tvoss: you probably have libproperties-cpp-dev installed as well
<rsalveti> tvoss: that was before
<tvoss> rsalveti, what exactly fails for you then?
<seb128> bregma, if you end your day without publishing unity-lock-screen and don't publish it for a reason please send me an email saying why (just as a fyi, otherwise I might end up trying to the publishing tomorrow when I start my day, if it didn't happen by then)
<rsalveti> tvoss: this is the fix https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/process-cpp/adding-missing-dev-dependency/+merge/210482
<rsalveti> libprocess-cpp-dev is now depending on libproperties-cpp-dev, but that's not part of the deps list
<tvoss> rsalveti, ah, right
<rsalveti> tvoss: should be landing the fix in a few minutes
<rsalveti> but it's all good already
<tvoss> rsalveti, cool, thanks
<tvoss> rsalveti, slipped through as we took unity-mir out of the process-cpp landing
<rsalveti> tvoss: yup
<bregma> seb128, ack
<seb128> bregma, thanks
<tvoss> rsalveti, my bad
<rsalveti> no worries
<robru> Wellark, cyphermox: ok I'm building connectivity-api in silo 1 now.
<robru> cyphermox, so what happened with the image build? can we tell if it included autopilot or not?
<robru> cyphermox, also please review the packaging of the package in silo 1.
 * Wellark_ needs a smoke...
<robru> Wellark_, cyphermox doesn't seem responsive (probably dinner time for him i guess) so don't hold your breath
<Wellark_> robru: I've got all night...
<Wellark_> robru: is there anyone else besides cyphermox that could do it?
<Wellark_> I'm happy to bug anyone right now ;)
<robru> Wellark_, any core dev can do it, see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev just that cyphermox is my go-to guy for this ;-)
<Wellark_> ok.. sending email the the whole team then!
<robru> hahaha
<robru> Wellark_, try to narrow it down to people who are awake right now ;-)
<Wellark_> or have we removed that feature from LP..
<Wellark_> seb128: are you up for a NEW packaging review? :)
<robru> Wellark_, probably that team disabled the permission to avoid spam from you ;-)
<seb128> Wellark_, you can still give the link, I might have a look tonight or tomorrow
<sergiusens> robru, hey l8 and l26 are the same thing
<Wellark_> robru: didn't even have a chance to spam yet!
<robru> hehe
 * sergiusens just confirms comment in sheet
<Wellark_> seb128: silo 1
<robru> sergiusens, very similar, but line 8 has one extra MP from you. line 26 only has branches from xnox and doanac
<Wellark_> seb128: meaning https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/ci-testrun/+merge/210479 and the actual branch to review the packaging on would be lp:~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/ci-testrun
<seb128> Wellark_, licensecheck states that src/platform/nmofono/link.h is GPL where debian/copyright lists only LGPL
<Wellark_> robru: ugh.. what happened.
<Wellark_> the MP turned into "Merged"
<cyphermox> robru: it's done, it did contain the new autopilot after all
<Wellark_> seb128: uuh, interesting. looking.
<robru> cyphermox, great!
<cyphermox> robru: I'm just confused by an extra other image
<cyphermox> give me a minute
<sergiusens> robru, yea, that first MR in there was added to a different silo once upon a time and makes it essentially the same thing
<robru> Wellark_, yeah, so what happened was that I had to manually merge it, because citrain got confused by the trunk branch having a different source package name. the first try at building failed because of that. so I just merged it myself, and then rebuilt, and once the source package name all matched then the build succeeded
<cyphermox> robru: I don't see test results for that image though
<Wellark_> robru: oh, right
<cyphermox> but it's basically 232 I guess
<robru> cyphermox, maybe you kicked two builds by mistake at the same time? dunno
<seb128> Wellark_, looks mostly fine otherwise to me from an eod easy review (would be nice to document why gcc 4. is enforced)
<cyphermox> cjwatson: if you're still around, do you know if there's an image that gets kicked off at 2200 UTC? I thought it was only at 0200 UTC.
<cyphermox> robru: I don't think so, the timing is too off
<Wellark_> robru: where do I push fixes now?
<Wellark_> as you merged the previous MP
<sergiusens> robru, and for what it's worth; all other branches are stacked
<robru> Wellark_, you should be able to push to the same branch... worst case just submit a new mP
<Wellark_> seb128: ok, thanks! need somebody (cyphermox, hello:) to do a more detailed review
<sil2100> rsalveti, tvoss, Mirv: ok, so it seems that we really need to double-check these process-cpp landings
<rsalveti> yeah
<robru> sergiusens, sorry just want to confirm: that branch of yours that's in line 8 but not the other line, you don't need that anymore? can i delete line 8?
<rsalveti> it seems process-cpp also broke the x86 emulator =\
<sil2100> rsalveti, tvoss, Mirv: or make sure the test plans include 'recompile all reverse deps' ;/
<rsalveti> but will investigate more
<sergiusens> robru, yes, line 8 can be deleted
<robru> sergiusens, ok
<rsalveti> trying to rebuild a new image for it
<Wellark_> sil2100: is everything compiled with gcc-4.7 that uses process-cpp ?
<sil2100> rsalveti: we weren't in the mode of double-checking landings anymore, so I didn't check if things work anyways
<sergiusens> sil2100, rsalveti or use the system tvoss engineered a couple years ago with fginther that does that automatically ;-)
<Wellark_> if I understood correctly there was a dependency added to properties-cpp
<Wellark_> which is compiled with g++-4.7
<Wellark_> and anything using properties-cpp has to be compiled with g++-4.7
<Wellark_> or there will be infinit runtime breakage
<Wellark_> AFAIK
<sil2100> Wellark_: it's supposed to, since process-cpp and dbus-cpp were already forced to build with 4.7 before
<Wellark_> sil2100: and process-cpp does not expose anything coming from properties-cpp in it's public API?
<fginther> sergiusens, heh, that had it's time in the sun. It's more than a bit obsolete now.
<sil2100> Wellark_: not sure, we should probably ask tvoss once he's around
<sergiusens> fginther, too bad; solved many issues we see today :-)
 * sergiusens scratches item off list
<sil2100> rsalveti, Wellark_: for now, we'll do a quick revert - I'm asking Didier to do it once he's up in the EU morning
<sil2100> Since he has some tools to do it quickly
<rsalveti> sil2100: sorry, revert what?
<rsalveti> sil2100: the unity-mir issue with process-cpp is already fixed
<rsalveti> now trying to understand what else might be broken with it
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<cjwatson> cyphermox: right now there's only a commented-out crontab entry at 0203
<sil2100> rsalveti: how did you fix that issue in the end?
<rsalveti> sil2100: missing dependency https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/process-cpp/adding-missing-dev-dependency/+merge/210482
<sil2100> rsalveti: you released it? Or is it still pending a release in CITrain?
<sil2100> Oh, I see it's released
<sil2100> Ok, nevermind then
<rsalveti> yeah, let's just make sure we test build-deps when landing it in the future
<sil2100> rsalveti: I already mentioned it to the guys - we need to explicitly make sure the TestPlan includes 'rebuild all rdeps' for every -cpp project that there is
<Wellark_> all rdeps?
<sil2100> Reverse-depends
<Wellark_> that might mean dozen of projects
<sil2100> Wellark_: I mean properties-cpp, process-cpp and dbus-cpp - those have only few rdeps
<Wellark_> for now
<sil2100> If it expands, then we think of automating it somehow
<sil2100> For now, I don't want things to be broken
<sil2100> See you tomorrow
<robru> bah, I just noticed that it's 4PM and I haven't had lunch yet. bbl!
<Wellark_> robru: could you update the MP linked to silo 1?
<Wellark_> robru: this is the new one https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/ci-testrun/+merge/210511
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-12
<robru> Wellark_, on it
<bregma> robru, what the status of my landing-008 publish?
<robru> bregma, just looking at that now.
<bregma> synchronicity
<robru> bregma, ok looks good to me, just need an ack from a core dev to review the packaging changes (I'm not authorized for that). I pinged cyphermox already
<bregma> just keep swimming swimming swimming
<robru> bregma, ok, got RAOF reviewing your diff. he's mentioning that the dependency on libgrail is dropped, is that on purpose?
<bregma> robru, unity has not been dependent on grail for a very long time
<robru> bregma, ok cool
<robru> bregma, ok published, packaging acked by RAOF
<robru> brb, phone
<robru> bah, longest phonecall ever.
<robru> anybody need anything before I EOD?
 * robru -> EOD
<rsalveti> hm, just created another x86 based image and click hook run-user failed to run
<rsalveti>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/commands/hook.py", line 74, in run
<rsalveti>     Click.run_user_hooks(db, user_name=options.user)
<rsalveti> gi._glib.GError: symlink /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/.com.ubuntu.calculator.new -> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.calculator/0.1.3.224 failed: No such file or directory
<rsalveti> drwxr-xr-x 2 clickpkg clickpkg 4.0K Mar 12 03:35 click.ubuntu.com
<rsalveti> user phablet can't create any file at /opt/click.ubuntu.com/
<rsalveti> wonder if we'll hit the same issues with the armhf images
<Mirv> morning, and thanks for doing the process-cpp fix before thomas
<Mirv> thanks also whoever clicked the unity-mir rebuilds in the Qt PPA :)
<rsalveti> Mirv: yw :-)
<rsalveti> yeah, big regression, bug 1291192
<ubot5> bug 1291192 in click (Ubuntu) "click hook run-user fails when booting image 233" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291192
<Mirv> doh
<robru> Mirv, good news. webapps team came to me with a big landing, but I convinced them to wait for after qt5.2, because I would have had to pull 3 or 4 things out of your silo for that ;-)
<tvoss> good morning :)
<tvoss> seems like I broke some things.
<Mirv> robru: whoo :)
<robru> Mirv, any idea when qt5.2 will land?
<Mirv> tvoss: yup, unfortunately :( you'll need to have some sort of script to pull all depenendencies and build them against the dev packages installed from the landing PPA or something similar
<Mirv> robru: tomorrow, hopefully, if today is decided we can land it tomorrow European time.
<Mirv> robru: everything is ready except for some hopeful fixes to autopilot tests in a couple of apps
<tvoss> Mirv, what exactly broke? I know of unity-mir, which rsalveti fixed
<robru> Mirv, good luck! i'm so eager to see that get in. crazy!
<Mirv> robru: didrocks hopes to have completely smooth Qt 5.2 transition to get back to promoted images as soon as possible
<Mirv> robru: me too :)
<Mirv> tvoss: the process-cpp itself broke building I guess most that depends on it (well, I know unity-mir and some other was mentioned). https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169119692/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.unity-mir_0.3%2B14.04.20140311.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Mirv> "fatal error: core/signal.h: No such file or directory"
<Mirv> tvoss: so the fix was as simple as https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/trusty-changes/2014-March/011596.html
<Mirv> that's of course something that's not necessarily spotted without using pbuilder or such environment for the testing
<tvoss> Mirv, why haven't we seen anything of those problems in CI?
<Mirv> since you might and usually have packages installed that are not strictly dependencies
<tvoss> Mirv, but in CI as well?
<Mirv> tvoss: because eg. unity-mir landed before process-cpp, and only when process-cpp landed further rebuilds of the deps like unity-mir became impossible
<Mirv> tvoss: compiling process-cpp itself had not problems, just packages that use it
<tvoss> Mirv, okay. but the only build dependency we have right now is unity-mir. and that slipped because we took unity-mir out of the process-cpp landing
<Mirv> the best would be of course some amount of automatic reverse-dependencies building
<didrocks> tvoss: hey
<didrocks> tvoss: can you ensure process-cpp has some test cases please? And part of the test cases should be "rebuild all reverse dependencies" as the API isn't stable
<didrocks> tvoss: we got blocked yesterday on rebuilding the emergency fix for unity-mir due to it
<didrocks> and rsalveti quickly fixed it (thanks)
<tvoss> didrocks, not sure what you mean by api not stable?
<didrocks> tvoss: we couldn't rebuild unity-mir with latest process-cpp
<tvoss> didrocks, I can surely add a test case to rebuild all reverse depends
<didrocks> tvoss: so yeah, I guess that will be needed
<didrocks> mind doing that for next landing?
<tvoss> didrocks, yup, but that wasn't due to the api but due to a missing dep on the -dev package of process-cpp
<tvoss> didrocks, I can surely do that
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<tvoss> didrocks, do we have a script that automatically pulls and builds all reverse build dependencies?
<didrocks> tvoss: I don't think we have that
<didrocks> tvoss: you might want to use "reverse-depends -b" to detect all the package which build-depends on you
<didrocks> cjwatson: once you are around, can you please have a look at bug #1291192?
<ubot5> bug 1291192 in click (Ubuntu) "click hook run-user fails when booting image 233" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291192
<Wellark_> any ubuntu-core-devs available?
<Wellark_> would need a NEW packaging review to get this MP landed: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/ci-testrun/+merge/210511
<sil2100> Wellark: hi, usually seb did most of the preNEW reviews for cu2d, so it's probably best to wait for him
<didrocks> Wellark: the change itself is good, I'm doing a NEW review at the same
<didrocks> sil2100: seb does? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I remembered him doing it, since when you do them then you won't do the MIR for it, right? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but I still NEWED 90% of them…
<sil2100> didrocks: true...! Bad wording on my side!
<didrocks> Wellark: as we try to standardize the packaging, can you move the "Section" stenza just after Priority please? (nitpick)
<didrocks> in debian/control
 * sil2100 just remembers poking seb a lot with those because didrocks told him so ;p
<didrocks> Wellark: you're forcing gcc 4.7 because of properties-cpp? :)
<didrocks> Wellark: not sure why are you depending on libdbus-1-dev, shouldn't libdbus-cpp-dev brings it in? (and you only use the cpp bindings, right?)
<didrocks> Wellark: same, to standardize, can you put recommends after depends?
<didrocks> Wellark: also, on Package: libconnectivity-cpp0
<didrocks> no need to repeat the section as it matches the source one
<didrocks> Wellark: also, please suggest the -doc, not recommends
<didrocks> Wellark: just a note once you will want to enter main: you will need a symbols file
<didrocks> so bonus point if you add it now :)
<didrocks> Wellark: your version should be 0.0.1-0ubuntu1 btw in debian/changelog
<didrocks> Wellark: your .pc file Requires: dbus-cpp
<didrocks> so Package: libconnectivity-cpp-dev
<didrocks> shouldn't dep on libproperties-cpp-dev, but on libdbus-cpp-dev
<didrocks> (bonus for trailing stenza)
<didrocks> Wellark: that's it for what I can spot :)
 * didrocks paste the logs on the review
<Wellark> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> Wellark: yw, keep me posted once the changes are done, I'll just then redo a quick review :)
<Wellark> didrocks: will do :)
<didrocks> (and NEW it in the archive, once landed)
<Wellark> didrocks: could you claim the review from ubuntu-core-dev side and indicate Needs Fixing?
<Wellark> thanks!
<didrocks> Wellark: sure, done!
<sil2100> didrocks: in-between stuff I started doing packaging reviews of the core-apps that popey poked us about to make them more archive-upload-feasible if you don't mind
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, nothing on the list… however, I told him it's a complicated one
<didrocks> and I'm not really supportive to aggravate the problem having them in the archive
<didrocks> sil2100: he did ask you directly? It's not jason?
<sil2100> didrocks: I must say I'm always a bit confused when there's clicks and debs for one thing
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, and this is getting worse if we continue injecting more apps
<didrocks> this is what I told him. Also, it's lost time I guess in term of packaging reviews and NEWing
<sil2100> didrocks: he poked me previously asking 'how to proceed' to get those into the archive, and I got the bugs from him then
<didrocks> not sure he will find an archive admin + FFe
<sil2100> Right
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting, if you don't have anything else to do, sure
<didrocks> sil2100: but to be clear, this is NOT our priority
<didrocks> if we have anything else, this one will be
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: what softwares are we talking about?
<didrocks> seb128: core apps
<didrocks> in click store
<didrocks> seems like popey is pushing that we have debs version as well
<didrocks> (which brings the situation when it's only fixed in one side and not the other and people get confused)
<seb128> we said we would have some of them usable on the desktop so they can be worked on/dogfooded for convergence
<seb128> but that only a limited set, like gallery (which is already in)
<seb128> camera, notes as well I think
<didrocks> seb128: we do have already have some, right?
<seb128> yeah
<sil2100> Yes, those we had from the beginning
<didrocks> the ones which were debs before click
<didrocks> so I guess it's good to keep those
<seb128> I think we shouldn't invest out of the limited set we are aiming at putting on the desktop next cycle
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<didrocks> that's what I told popey 2 days ago
<sil2100> didrocks: if it's not priority then I don't push on those any further
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks :) btw, there is one thing you can look at if you have time
<didrocks> sil2100: the unity8 AP tests which continuously fails
<didrocks> (not due to the crash)
<didrocks> it's the last one I guess
<didrocks> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/232:20140311.2:20140304/7098/unity8/879786/
<sil2100> didrocks: sure, what's up? You mean, the unicode problem, or something new
<didrocks> 'tmp5ics4X' != u''
<sil2100> Ah, this one ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not new, it's there for some images already
<sil2100> Ok!
<didrocks> and always failing
<sil2100> Yeah, I saw it locally as well basically
<didrocks> as well with Qt 5.2
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, would be good to understand/get that fixed
<didrocks> if this one is fixed, we expect 5.2 with 100% passing on mako again :)
<sil2100> didrocks: aye! On it then ;)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks, popey: just for the record, that's what we agreed on at previous vUDS for this cycle
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1404-unity8-on-desktop
<seb128> "(3) Enable key core Touch applications for both Unity7 and Unity8 (gallery, notes, camera, browser, calculator)"
<seb128> so it seems we are missing calculator
<seb128> but it's the only one on the list
<didrocks> yeah, making sense to add that one if needed, one is fine, but we won't add more
<didrocks> (it's really costly for work that will be removed)
<ogra_> hmm, why did we have two image builds with only 10min between them yesterday ?
 * ogra_ will try to get the bot ready by the weekend ... 
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, not sure… Seems only one was labelled though, right?
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, only the first one
<ogra_> and obviously there were no changes between these two
<didrocks> ogra_: do you know how the labelling works, why the other didn't get one?
<didrocks> (like the second one)
<didrocks> system-image was too smart and thought "I don't need that one" :p
<didrocks> (I doubt about it)
<ogra_> didrocks, not sure what happened there, but s-i definitely didnt pick it up ... else we would be at 234
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> it's not like that that we'll arrive soon to #332!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: maybe it's worth digging though
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> in case we'll need one at some point of the future and there is a race
<ogra_> i'll ask stephane later ...
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> in that case, it was rather beneficial :)
<ogra_> will look at the logs, but i doubt i'll find anything
<didrocks> ok, keep me posted please :)
<sil2100> didrocks, seb128: hah! ANd I just made a packaging review for calculator ;p
<ogra_> might be that he did some maintenance work and disabled the cron job or so
<sil2100> (that was the one click-core-app I finished doing)
<didrocks> maybe
<seb128> sil2100, good ;-) let me know if you need NEW review
<didrocks> ogra_: would be good to be warned (even afterwards) in that case
<didrocks> ah great sil2100 :)
<sil2100> seb128: sure ;) Will take care of that later and poke you then
<seb128> cool
<sil2100> The merge still isn't reviewed
<ogra_> hmm, intresting, so you cant start click apps on 233 (according to rsalveti) but all tests seem to work
<didrocks> ogra_: you can't install click apps
<didrocks> isn't it?
<didrocks> a new installed one
<didrocks> (I was updating)
<didrocks> btw, just worked here
<didrocks> let me try from the store
<ogra_> ..."It seems we got a critical click regression with 233 (click user hook
<ogra_> fails to start), making the user unable to launch any click package
<ogra_> (camera, facebook, twitter, etc)."...
<ogra_> he said launch
<Mirv> didrocks: your discussion reminded me, lp:qtcreator-plugin-cmake would enjoy a preNEW review too (I just added missing copyright headers).
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, he didn't parse it that way, but you're right
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I'll try to have a look (second NEW review of my day :p)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, worked here
<seb128> oh, click top the daily e.u.c trusty report
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/58560a4ce3c2e52baaaa19390dc28579e7f5e8c3
<Mirv> didrocks: ok!
<seb128> cjwatson, ^ saw that I guess?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's related to what ricardo told I guess the hook not being refreshed)
<didrocks> ogra_: I think we'll need a fresh installation to see it
<didrocks> let me try
<ogra_> i would, but then i dont have bandwith for the meeting :P
 * ogra_ gets some fresh coffee
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm getting it
<didrocks> ahah, I was starting to blame ogra on "can't push to the image"
<didrocks> then adb shell was failing
<didrocks> and finally I noticed the cable was unplugged :p
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> so after OTA I have no issues on my flo
<didrocks> ogra_: coming?
<mhr3> didrocks, so, could we get a silo for all the new-scopes related stuff?
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<didrocks> mhr3: sure, what line?
<mhr3> didrocks, 21
<didrocks> mhr3: shouldn't you have some unity8 as well?
<mhr3> it's there
<didrocks> I can't read then :p
<mhr3> last mp
<didrocks> ah indeed
<didrocks> I can read then
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, remember blablabla, not before 5.2, blablabla, you will have to rebuild and retest, blablabla
<didrocks> the warnings you had yesterday :p
<mhr3> didrocks, right, right
<didrocks> sign here with "I accept…" -> [     ]
<mhr3> I'm aware of limitations. [ mhr3 ]
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks uses his new shiny option then!
<mhr3> so... hell about to break loose?
<mhr3> :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: btw, as well ERROR:root:unity-scope-mediascanner is already prepared for the same serie and destination in landing-002
<didrocks> in addition to the Qt one
<mhr3> hm, ok, no biggie
<didrocks> WARNING:root:One or more projects are already in use for the same destination and series in another silo (see above). However, the ignore flag was set. Please inform both silos owners directly.
<didrocks> mhr3: and so, silo 003!
<didrocks> ogra_: davmor2: ok, bootstrapping done
<didrocks> I can launch click packages without network
 * didrocks adds wifi now :p
<didrocks> ogra_: davmor2: installed calculator and launched -> works here
<didrocks> however, I have the click crash as well
<didrocks>  gi._glib.GError: symlink /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/.com.ubuntu.calculator.new -> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.calculator/0.1.3.224 failed: No such file or directory
<didrocks> so, something to look at anyway
 * didrocks will go away for a run
<didrocks> ogra_: davmor2: sil2100: do you mind following up with Colin if he's coming in between? ^
<ogra_> sure
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> davmor2: no need to bootstrap for you then I guess
<Wellark|pingpong> didrocks: please see my comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/ci-testrun/+merge/210511
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;)
<didrocks> Wellark|pingpong: bonus point with trailing comma on latest depends, and suggests please (to avoid noisy diff in the future). However if you don't require properties-cpp in your .cp file, you shouldn't add it as a -dev depends, fix either the .pc file or the dependency :)
<didrocks> Wellark|pingpong: all the rest is fine :)
<didrocks> Wellark|pingpong: just reping me once those changes are done
<Wellark|pingpong> who ever is building against my library also needs properties-cpp
<Wellark|pingpong> it's a header only lib
<Wellark|pingpong> so it must be in -dev Depends
<didrocks> Wellark|pingpong: so you need your .pc to Requires it
<Wellark|pingpong> it does not have .pc
<didrocks> oh?
 * didrocks wonders why
<Wellark|pingpong> why should it have?
<Wellark|pingpong> as it does not install eny libs nor link against anything
<didrocks> Wellark|pingpong: properties-cpp.pc
<didrocks> I see one
<cjwatson> didrocks: yikes, sorry
<didrocks> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/properties-cpp.pc
<didrocks> Wellark|pingpong: why don't you see it? ^
<didrocks> cjwatson: no worry, still weird that we can't reproduce ricardo's issue though
<Wellark|pingpong> didrocks: oh.
<Wellark|pingpong> interesting
<didrocks> cjwatson: but yeah, that and the crash fix, I think sil2100 can help assigning a silo if you have that before I come back
<Wellark|pingpong> that must be a new one :)
<Wellark|pingpong> didrocks: ok. adding it.
<didrocks> Wellark|pingpong: thanks :)
<cjwatson> didrocks: that could just be ensuredir failing for the same reason but the error being eaten for some reason; I suspect it's uninteresting
<didrocks> Wellark|pingpong: will be back in ~1h15
<cjwatson> (ricardo's issue)
<Wellark|pingpong> didrocks: although all it does is -I/usr/lib/include :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, ok :)
<Wellark|pingpong> */usr/include
<didrocks> Wellark|pingpong: yeah, but being future-proof while we spot it!
<Wellark|pingpong> true.
 * didrocks really away now
<cjwatson> didrocks: I'm still in morning mode with children chattering to me, playing games, etc. though, so give me a bit of slack on this one please
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, seems only rsalveti can reproduce it ... we all tried, so it doesnt seem to hit everyone equally
<didrocks> cjwatson: sure, no worry, if we can start/have an image built before vUDS starts, it's fine (I don't expect to see a lot of landings happening right now)
<sil2100> ;)
<imgbot> wohoo
<sil2100> Now that was weird
<ogra_> why ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'm sure it depends whether you previously had any apps unpacked at all
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, i tried with OTA on an image that has a lot of clicks installed
<ogra_> and didier did y fresh bootstrap install
<ogra_> s/y/a/
<cjwatson> it looks like it would happen if /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/ didn't previously exist
<mhr3> didrocks, can you reconf row21? had to remove some mps
<mhr3> apparently bzr is being stupid
<sil2100> mhr3: I can reconfigure
<Wellark|pingpong> didrocks: all done.
<mhr3> sil2100, k, thx
<sil2100> mhr3: done
<cjwatson> ogra_: I've reproduced an identical error with a new test, anyway
<ogra_> ah, great
<cjwatson> even if I don't have a recipe for triggering it on the phone
<cjwatson> sil2100: please can you assign a silo for https://code.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/+merge/210579 ?
<cjwatson> sil2100: oops, wait a sec
<sil2100> cjwatson: sure, waiting ;)
<cjwatson> you always spot the buglet when proofreading the MP diff, right ...
<cjwatson> sil2100: OK, better now (was just a performance bug)
<sil2100> cjwatson: the same merge, yes?
<cjwatson> yep
<sil2100> cjwatson: silo 004 assigned for your merge -> the merge itself looks strange, as it's proposing lp:click to some other branch, but I don't know the structure of the click project and believe that you know what you're doing ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: do you have the required permissions to press the 'build' button in silos?
<sil2100> cjwatson: or you want me to do it for you?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> I mean yes I have perms I think
<sil2100> Awesome ;) Then just proceed to landing-004 and you can build - if there's a change in the merge itself, you only have to press 'build' and mention click as the project name to rebuild
<cjwatson> yep.  I have to go for a bit too, I emergency-dumped childcare on Kirsten
<sil2100> Sure, thanks for the fix!
<cjwatson> rsalveti: FWIW, I think it would have been totally fine to try to wake me by phone for this kind of thing
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, luckily we have the choice to not promote an image if we find such things ;) so we can easily wait til you are around again
<cjwatson> Yeah, but that puts me in the situation of delaying Qt 5.2 even more
<cjwatson> In context I'd rather be woken :)
<ogra_> heh, ok
<ogra_> (i dont see you blocking 5.2 ... we just recently promoted an image, fine if we can get a better one, but not mandatory imho)
<cjwatson> Is 5.2 going to start landing today?
<ogra_> up to Mirv and didrocks
<cjwatson> BTW the trivial repro recipe for rsalveti's bug is:
<cjwatson> root@ubuntu-phablet:/opt/click.ubuntu.com# mv .click .click-safe
<cjwatson> root@ubuntu-phablet:/opt/click.ubuntu.com# su - phablet
<cjwatson> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click hook run-user
<cjwatson> you can rm -rf /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click; mv /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click{-safe,} afterwards
<cjwatson> no idea why it didn't happen to didrocks on a fresh bootstrap; maybe it wasn't quite fresh enough or something
<cjwatson> oh it sort of did, it's just that he could still launch apps
<cjwatson> meh
<Mirv> cjwatson: we've a meeting in 1h 15min if you want to join, but in general the remaining blocker (or thing that needs a plan) are the regression in AP tests http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/69/#showFailuresLink (gallery-app not counting, it needs a rebuild)
<Mirv> well notes app should be fixed too
<Mirv> 2 in calendar + music-app, 1 in messaging-app, 4 in unity8 (unless already fixed)
<didrocks> cjwatson: hum, I'm pretty sure I used the boostrap option (and had to reconfigure all user's config + no click apps installed)
<cjwatson> I suspect that you were able to launch apps because you tried installing one first
<cjwatson> but it's just a guess, *shrug*
<didrocks> oh possibly
<didrocks> cjwatson: on 5.2 -> not likely today, but will keep you posted
<cjwatson> current version in landing-004 fails differently, I've rethought things a bit and am going to push another version
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah (finished backlogged), I don't think you are blocking 5.2 TBH. I'll ensure it's not used as an excuse if neede :)
<didrocks> needed*
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<davmor2> didrocks: so 233 is working fine for me but I'm assuming there is going to be another spin for the click fix right?
<davmor2> didrocks, Mirv: when are we looking to land Qt 5.2 now anyway I forgot to ask in the hangout (hadn't woken up yet is my excuse :) )
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah for 233
<didrocks> davmor2: well, when all remaining issues will be fixed
<davmor2> didrocks: but where's the fun in a green image there is no work for everyone :D
<didrocks> davmor2: well, we are not green and the fun can happen now on the Qt 5.2 landing slot :p
<davmor2> didrocks: haha
<Mirv> davmor2: it depends ^. if the today's AP run can be trusted to the extent that it worked with the click breakage, remaining AP failures could be 2 calendar-app, 2 music-app, 1 unity8
<cjwatson> I don't believe that the click breakage will have affected AP in the slightest
<cjwatson> It seems very unlikely to me anyway
<Mirv> cjwatson: well the apps are not starting like http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/70/label=mako-06/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_yearview/TestYearView/test_selecting_a_month_switch_to_month_view_with_touch_/ so I assumed it was because of the click
<Mirv> there might be something else going on with Leo's latest run of course too
<cjwatson> Hm
<cjwatson> Maybe I'm wrong
<Mirv> on my mako 233 upgraded to qt 5.2 I only have 7 apps listed as installed as a whole, ie no click apps
<sil2100> uh
<cjwatson> Mirv: I guess you've never installed any apps
<cjwatson> But certainly if you're affected by the "click hook run-user" breakage then ~/.local/share/applications/ symlinks will be missing
<cjwatson> So I guess that could indeed affect AP
<Mirv> cjwatson: I believe apps like Facebook, Gallery-app etc are preinstalled, and were yesterday still. this is after phablet-flash -b
<cjwatson> Right
<cjwatson> You'll probably find that if you install any random app, and then reboot, the preinstalled apps will appear
<didrocks> Mirv: it shouldn't impact, or, we'll have exactly the same breakage on the main CI results
<Mirv> confirmed
<Mirv> didrocks: was it so that the dashboard results test environment is identical to what Leo is running at the gatekeeper job? anyhow, I was looking at http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/70/#showFailuresLink
<Mirv> where now all click apps seem to not start, while they work for me after colin's trick to install one additional app
<didrocks> Mirv: it should be from what I understood, but unsure
<Mirv> davmor2: I'm running some random apps quickly from the manual chart now
<davmor2> Mirv: great, I'm about to do the same :)
<cjwatson> OK, that's much better, publishing click
 * sil2100 goes for lunch
* cprov_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<Mirv> davmor2: feel free to retest more "Font small" apps too, I marked them slightly different saturated green after testing 4
<davmor2> Mirv: will do :)
<Mirv> elopio: davmor2: joining?
<Mirv> elopio: I interpreted 69 + 70 results as remaining unfixed AP:s being 2 calendar-app, 2 music-app, 1 messaging-app, 1 unity8 (saviq said has a fix). 70 is problematic since click apps didn't start, so after the new click is in archives we'll need another AP test run
<Saviq> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-object-name-of-notification-ap-test/+merge/210588 FWIW
<Mirv> elopio: if you agree with those cal + mus + mess ^ I wonder if you could file a bug of each of them tagged qt5.2 so that the http://is.gd/pNalUg list would show the true 5.2 status regarding bugs
<Mirv> Saviq: ok!
<davmor2> popey: your bug for the squares can I have the number please I am able to confirm it with joy now :)
<popey> davmor2: bug 1285184
<ubot5> bug 1285184 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Squares in text where carriage returns should be" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285184
<Mirv> marked the weather app qt 5.2 bug as fixed after testing it works now
<davmor2> popey: ta
<davmor2> Mirv: browser not supported error on g+ so the text issue might be fixed but the browser size is causing issues (it's basically trying to open the desktop browser)
<davmor2> s/desktop browser/desktop version
<Mirv> didrocks: should I ignore-conflicts now because of the scopes being landed?
<didrocks> Mirv: oh yeah, you wil need to :)
<Mirv> well I assume the answer is yes, but just checking before first time use
<Wellark> didrocks: thanks for the review!
<didrocks> Wellark: yw ;)
<Wellark> didrocks: will I ping you once the "testing" is done and the silo is ready to land so you can do the necessary NEW universe magic?
<rsalveti> ogra_: cjwatson: I could easily reproduce the click issue when flashing with bootstrap
<didrocks> Wellark: sure
<rsalveti> ota would indeed be different
<ogra_> rsalveti, didrocks couldn't
<rsalveti> weird, with bootstrap?
<ogra_> but well, fixed now :)
<rsalveti> I flashed both manta and flo, got the issue on both
<rsalveti> sure, just reading backlog :-)
<ogra_> i only did OTA on my flo
<ogra_> where i indeed couldnt reproduce
<cjwatson> rsalveti: it's ok, I understand it now :)
<cjwatson> it's just waiting for the next proposed-migration + publisher run now
<rsalveti> lovely
<rsalveti> and we're planning to land qt5.2 tomorrow
<Mirv> davmor2: I tested the g+ too, not supported. although I guess that might be a Google change, unless you've tested recently it works with Qt 5.0? the Google not supporting me seems pretty familiar to me as non-mainstream browser user
<Mirv> (or non-mainstream browser User-Agent owner)
<davmor2> Mirv: no it's not using the web container and is using a bastardised UA iirc so works fine on the n10 and n4 unless you click back but the n7 has a huge display size that I think is breaking it
<Mirv> davmor2: oh, right, closing and reopening it works now. maybe I rotated the phone and it affected somehow it first.
<davmor2> Mirv: hmm could be
<davmor2> Mirv: roll on oxide is all I can say :D
<Mirv> or then it was just the first time when I logged in and got forwarded to wrong page
<elopio> Mirv: I overslept today, I'm still getting used to the hour change of all the meetings.
<elopio> Mirv: yesterday I was trying to confirm the autopilot failures on the phone, but I couldn't start the apps
<Mirv> elopio: it's good to sleep. I'm filing some bugs now you can check later if they are ok.
<Mirv> elopio: yes the new click landed and apparently affected things. fix is now/soon in.
<elopio> Mirv: that would be nice, thanks.
<Mirv> elopio: done now for music/calendar/messaging: http://is.gd/pNalUg - so 1 unity8 AP (as shown in your run 70 where click apps failed though) should be fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-object-name-of-notification-ap-test/+merge/210588
<Mirv> elopio: then I don't know about the gallery-app, I guess it should be recompiled and AP tests ran manually. or if the archive version is recent enough, apt-get install gallery-app gallery-app-autopilot installs a second gallery app icon from the PPA (in addition to the Click app) which works and maybe then tests could be run too
<Mirv> elopio: I linked your branch to the notes-app bug, should it be marked In Progress at least or similar? I didn't touch it
<elopio> Mirv: it's not a fix for the bug. My branch makes us get only one error corresponding to the bug, and works it around for the rest of the tests.
<elopio> installing the gallery here to give it a try...
<Mirv> elopio: ok, right.
<Mirv> elopio: btw I checked that click 0.4.18.3 is now in the archives, so if the gatekeeper job does have archive sources available too (in addition to PPA) when it runs the dist-upgrade, a test run could be started now
<cjwatson>  click | 0.4.18.3 | trusty | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<pmcgowan> Mirv, I scheduled a follow which is a bit late for you so hope you can attend, otherwise maybe someone can attend for you
<cjwatson> Yeah, I was just about to say
<cjwatson> didrocks: you could kick an image build now I think
<pmcgowan> he is in his session on landings right now
<elopio> Mirv: I don't know where the job takes the packages from.
<cjwatson> I know
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: IRC is asynchronous, I'm fine with a delay :)
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, ;)
<elopio> for things like the weather app, it just uses whatever is installed in the phone.
<Mirv> pmcgowan: that should be ok this time, and it's right after the Qt UDS session. can you join it btw? I don't have answers myself to the question of what to do about new Qt versions in the future.
<pmcgowan> Mirv, I will attend but also may not have answers
<Mirv> let's see
<Mirv> elopio: when it uses the PPA, if it does apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, then it'd install all the newest stuff not yet in the image too, if normal Ubuntu archive sources are in /etc/apt/sources.list. but if in doubt, better wait the new image built ^
<Mirv> elopio: one more thing (sorry for spamming:) before I forget: autopilot-qt had a wrong version in the PPA that had failing AP tests - this could affect our results now as well on the next run. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/trusty-changes/2014-March/011048.html
<Mirv> elopio: I've fixed it in the landing PPA so that the autopilot-qt rebuild there is now the same as what we actually have in archives (not what is in autopilot-qt trunk)
<elopio> Mirv: you are not spamming, everything you are saying is useful.
<elopio> I should have attended the meeting, then you wouldn't have to repeat it all :)
<elopio> Mirv: I would prefer to wait for the new image built
<elopio> so we can compare our results.
<elopio> but if you want, I can launch a run now, and then another one later.
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks, doing
<Mirv> elopio: later is fine, but maybe scheduled so that you manage to kick another run for repeatibility before your EOD
<elopio> Mirv: sure, I'll just coordinate with the autopilot team so I can run two today.
* cprov_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<alesage> is this a bad time? ;) kenvandine with a question about this ubuntu-wallpapers ci failure, looks jammed http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-wallpapers-trusty-amd64-ci/5/console
<alesage> cihelp when you have a minute ^^
<fginther> alesage, looking
<Mirv> mhr3: do you plan to have the scopes tested and landed today? there needs to be someone around who kicks rebuild of unity-scope-click unity-scopes-api unity-scopes-shell unity8 in Qt 5.2 landing-006 after merge-and-clean has finished
<fginther> alesage, I've made some change to the ci job and I think it'll work now. I believe the problem is that something in the build chain blows up on the unicode file names
<alesage> fginther, interesting, that sounds like a "real thing", always feel bad if it's just a red herring so thanks :)
<fginther> alesage, I've restarted the job (again). this time it should work
<sergiusens> tedg, hey, you have your cursor over l31 in the spreadsheet; are intending to edit?
<tedg> sergiusens, Nope, just hovering. Go ahead
<sergiusens> thanks
<alesage> thanks fginther!  kenvandine ^^
 * sergiusens tries to avoid weird collisions
<didrocks> oh btw
<didrocks> ==== image #234 building ===
<didrocks> (couldn't do it before, ETOOMUCHDISCUSSIONS in the session)
<kenvandine> fginther, alesage: thanks!
<sergiusens> sil2100, hey, can I get a cart for l31?
<sergiusens> unless anything is silocked
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi! Let me check how we look with that
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, it's not colliding with anything, and with the click fix landed we can add a new silo
<sil2100> sergiusens: let me assign
<didrocks> sil2100: noooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mhr3> Mirv, that depends on you :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: I was kidding, I hoped that sergiusens would go crazy ;)
<didrocks> I lost, so sad :p
<sergiusens> didrocks, are you darth did?
<sil2100> didrocks: ...
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<sil2100> ;P
<didrocks> sil2100: go ahead :)
<mhr3> Mirv, if you're about to land 5.2 soon enough, we don't need to land the scopes-related stuff, if it's still going to take a while, we'd prefer to land the non-unity8 parts and rebuilt the pkgs in the 5.2 landing ppa
<sil2100> CURSE YOU DIDIER! ;p Ok, I'm assigning then ;)
<sergiusens> :-)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> \o/
<rsalveti> goal for qt 5.2 is tomorrow
<Mirv> mhr3: goal is indeed tomorrow for 5.2
<Mirv> mhr3: so I'd suggest either land scopes today or wait until after 5.2. but the today with the caveat that you get a landing team member to rebuild the mentioned packages for 5.2 after publish + merge&clean done
<mhr3> Mirv, didrocks, we *can* land the non-unity8 related bits, i'm leaving up to you whether we should land those bits today or later
<mhr3> imo smaller landings == better
<didrocks> Mirv: it won't impact the image?
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> mhr3: ^
<didrocks> like it's not activated by default?
<mhr3> didrocks, if we leave out unity8, it won't
<didrocks> Mirv: are those just rebuild? you are happy to do that?
<didrocks> or mhr3 ^
<mhr3> didrocks, yes, just rebuild for what's in qt landing ppa
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, not a whole rebuild thought please
<didrocks> mhr3: just settings in rebuild_only the components that will need be rebuilt once you merge and clean the other silo
<mhr3> just those 5 pkgs :)
<didrocks> yep :)
<Mirv> didrocks: mhr3: I checked that yes unity-scope-click unity-scopes-api unity-scopes-shell unity8 are just rebuilds, like said a landing team member needs to force rebuild for those packages after merge&clean phase like I did yesterday evening for unity-mir just before going to sleep
<Mirv> (it's only that it happens that process-cpp broke it back then)
<didrocks> yeah, unfortunate :)
<didrocks> if mhr3 is going to take the load, I think it's fine
<didrocks> and fair :)
<Mirv> mhr3: so at http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/build?delay=0sec packages_to_rebuild insert unity-scope-click unity-scopes-api unity-scopes-shell unity8   and check "force_rebuild"
<Mirv> after the trunks have been updated with the latest releases
<didrocks> no unity8 please :)
<didrocks> I don't think it's time to transition
<Mirv> oh, right, no unity8 if not landing that :)
<mhr3> Mirv, didrocks, yea, i can do it, need to check up with the second conflicting silo we had
<didrocks> but the rest ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, and talk to you how to remove unity8 from the silo :)
<didrocks> mhr3: second? What? I give you one possibility and you spreadh :p
<didrocks> mhr3: just click on "configure"
<didrocks> in the silo
<didrocks> just tell me if you don't know what to setup :p
<didrocks> mhr3: you will be the first self-reconfigure CI Train man on earth!
<mhr3> didrocks, i was just about to say that that's landing-team only feature :P
<didrocks> mhr3: look at the silos
<didrocks> do you see "landing-team" on the button?
<sil2100> sergiusens: if anything, assigned to 004
<mhr3> didrocks, it indeed disappeared :)
<didrocks> mhr3: silent updates FTW \o/
<mhr3> didrocks, heh
<didrocks> mhr3: I couldn't announce them in the session though, writing an email
<mhr3> very well
<mhr3> will do once my sessions end
<mhr3> so i can focus on it properly :)
<didrocks> yep :)
<Wellark> didrocks: silo 1 ready to land
<didrocks> sil2100: mind checking if you have time?
<sergiusens> thanks
<davmor2> Mirv: I've gone through all the apps that were listed as small font and retested them all.  I've then gone through quickly and confirmed popey 's red items and found 3 broken apps that start fine but die after and popey has confirmed them so that list should now be correct
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> Wellark: looking
<sil2100> didrocks: you preNEWed it already, right? I see your comment on the merge so I guess it's a +1!
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<ogra_> didrocks, what happened to your plans to build an image after click landed
<didrocks> 16:06:35         didrocks | ==== image #234 building ===
<didrocks> ogra_: it didn't? ^
<ogra_> oh
<didrocks> Ubuntu Touch armhf (re-building)
<didrocks> phew :)
<didrocks> you got me puzzled if I really pressed the button or not
<ogra_> hmm, seems cdimage is already done
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah i'm fiddling with an IRC bot that watches builds ... seemingly it didnt work ... back to the drawing board
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> "In silo landing-001. Migration: One package at least is not available at the destination. connectivity-api (0.0.1+14.04.20140312-0ubuntu1) is in the NEW queue. "
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> (never saw it automatically)
<davmor2> meh xchat doesn't allow highlighting on === I wondered why I wasn't gettting pings :)
<davmor2> -t
<robru> didrocks, oh yeah, silo 1 is a brand new package, needs a preNEW. I had pinged cyphermox to review it last night but I guess he never did
<didrocks> robru: yeah, I did a review
<didrocks> and got some fixes
<robru> didrocks, ah, thank you
<didrocks> no worry!
<didrocks> just need to click the right button now :p
<didrocks> robru: NEWed
<robru> yay!
<didrocks> Wellark: FYI ^
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> davmor2: can you dogfood #234?
 * didrocks feels it's a good one :)
<didrocks> plars: keeping on eye on the tests for that one? ^
<davmor2> didrocks: you and your optimism
<didrocks> always, you know me!
<didrocks> :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I'd like to update to 234 but it doesn't show up :P
<didrocks> davmor2: maybe the diffs are not generated yet
<ogra_> davmor2, join #ogra-test ... and see if the imagebot behaves :)
<ogra_> it should give a notice once it is ther
<ogra_> e
 * didrocks counters attack with #didrocks-test then!
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> ogra_: nice
<davmor2> didrocks: you don't test though that's my job :P  sets up #davmor2-tests-breaks-complains-writes-a-bug
<didrocks> :)
<plars> didrocks: I'm actually off today through friday. Unfortunately I'm going to be traveling so there won't be much opportunity to take a look
<ogra_> <imgbot> === IMAGE 234 DONE (finished: 20140312-16:19) ===
<didrocks> plars: oh, did you need to relaunch anything?
<robru> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv, cyphermox: just want to let everybody know that I have a doctor's appointment at 12:30 (~3 hours from now) so I'll be taking a slightly longer lunch for that.
<didrocks> plars: or you think it will work on its owN?
<plars> didrocks: I don't know I haven't looked (see my previous message) I've been fairly busy trying to get ready to leave from home. What's the issue?
<sil2100> robru: ok, ACK
<robru> thanks
<didrocks> plars: not today in previous days
<didrocks> plars: like, you didn't need to do any intervention?
<sil2100> robru: not too many landings today, so take care ;)
<didrocks> robru: no worry, get better! :)
<plars> didrocks: I didn't rerun anything yesterday, no
<didrocks> plars: ok, let's cross fingers we won't have any provisioning issue today :)
<didrocks> thanks plars for the notice
<plars> didrocks: if you are expecting an issue with provisioning the image, you may want to give rfowler_ a heads up
<didrocks> plars: ok, we'll gave a look then
<mhr3> didrocks, can you remove landing ask #28?
<davmor2> ogra_: Done might be lying I still see no update
<didrocks> mhr3: I'm in session all the day, sil2100/robru should be available ^
<ogra_> davmor2, i definitely see it on the server
<mhr3> sil2100, pls ^
<ogra_> which is where the bot looks too
<robru> mhr3, sil2100 : on it
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/mako/
<mhr3> robru, i included it in the scopes 0.4 landing ask, so no longer necessary
<robru> mhr3, ok thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: ota says http://www.televisiontunes.com/Family_Fortunes_-_Wrong_Buzzer.html
<ogra_> well, even the index has it
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/mako/index.json
<ogra_> (scroll to the bottom)
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm wondering if updates is broken
<davmor2> ogra_: I just keep getting software is up to date
<ogra_> i dont have a phone near me
 * ogra_ can test after the session
<sil2100> robru: ACK
 * sil2100 is busy both debugging and coding now anyway
<davmor2> ogra_: rebooted now it shows up
<popey> does #234 still have the issue that click packages cannot be started?
<popey> qmlscene: failed to check version of file 'calendar.qml', could not open...
<popey> getting that starting calendar
<ogra_> popey, shouldnt
<popey> qmlscene: failed to check version of file 'ubuntu-clock-app.qml', could not open...
<popey> same for clock...
<popey> current build number: 234
<sergiusens> popey, that's not from a clean install I take it
<popey> no, OTA
<popey> i can re-flash from clean if you want.
<pmcgowan> popey, thats the original issue still
<pmcgowan> reflash wont show the issue
<mhr3> robru, so, trying to reconfigure myself, so i just copied all the mps, do i need to provide all the src pkgs too? isn't that automatic?
<robru> mhr3, you only need to indicate source packages that aren't among the MPs, eg if you depend on a project that canonical is not upstream of, need it in the silo for testing, but don't have a launchpad branch for it. usually only for Xorg or whatever.
<mhr3> robru, ah, cool
<robru> mhr3, silo 2 still cleaning
<mhr3> robru, right, and didrocks's magic ignore flag isn't there for me (cause stuff is in 006 too), so i guess you have to do it anyway?
<didrocks> ah, reconfiguring when you have a conflict
<didrocks> that can be easily solved
<didrocks> one sec
<robru> mhr3, humm, if youre conflicting with silo 6 I would ask Mirv really nicely if you can break his qt5.2 landing ;-)
<mhr3> robru, already done, got his blessing :)
<robru> mhr3, ahhhh ok
<mhr3> with a condition that i need to rebuild 006 then :)
<didrocks> pushed, let me deploy that
<robru> mhr3, ok, what line is the new request?
<didrocks> robru: let mhr3 self-reconfigure in a moment
<mhr3> robru, 21, but didier is doing some magic ^^
<robru> didrocks, oh ok
<didrocks> mhr3: please retry :)
<didrocks> pfff, mhr3 is taking more time to retry than me fixing this :p
 * didrocks is soooo disappointing
<didrocks> and siappointed
<didrocks> disappointed*
<mhr3> didrocks, shuush :P it's already done
<robru> didrocks, lol yeah, you disappoint me a lot ;-)
<didrocks> (but for sure, disappointing as well :p)
<didrocks> robru: I was sure of that! :p
<didrocks> ok, cool #234 testing started
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm sure I can type #234 without any typo!
<ogra_> heh
 * didrocks opens g+ and breathes
<sil2100> :)
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<ogra_> did someone tell cjwatson that the issue is still there btw ?
<didrocks> ogra_: urgh, really? :/
<cjwatson> muh?
<didrocks> or are you just kidding?
<ogra_> according to popey
<cjwatson> popey: elaborate
<popey> cjwatson: going to reflash to previous stable and reproduce to confirm, my phone is a mess
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure it's not the same thing
<cjwatson> popey: I'm going for dinner now and then will be around for about half an hour of the session afterwards before I have to go
<popey> ok
<popey> will take a while for me to get into the same state
<didrocks> popey: aren't you supposed to be in bed btw?
<cjwatson> popey: is it possible that you attempted to manually work around the previous issue?
<cjwatson> popey: for example by creating directories?
<popey> i did not cjwatson
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> if you haven't reflashed yet I would appreciate seeing the error message
<popey> 16:40:47 < popey> qmlscene: failed to check version of file 'calendar.qml', could not open...
<cjwatson> you know
 * popey ctrl+C's the update
<cjwatson> when you lot say "the previous issue", it would be really helpful to say *which one*
<cjwatson> that's *yesterday*'s problem
<ogra_> sorry i only reacted to popey :)
<cjwatson> popey: find /usr/share/click/preinstalled /opt/click.ubuntu.com /var/lib/apparmor /var/cache/apparmor -ls
<popey> Sorry, I was just asking why calendar didn't start. Was afk yesterday.
<cjwatson> (if you're quick I can do a snap analysis before dinner)
 * popey runs that
<popey> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080279/
<cjwatson> popey: also dpkg-query -W click, just to confirm
<popey> click	0.4.18.3
<cjwatson> popey: grep ^Path= /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.224.desktop
<popey> Path=/usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.calculator
<cjwatson> so that all looks fine to me
 * ogra_ doesnt have any issues on flo on 234
<cjwatson> it's not the same pattern as yesterday
<cjwatson> popey: could you pastebin /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.224 ?
<ogra_> but i didnt have any with the former image either
<elopio> Mirv: so, autopilot job running. I will rerun it again once it finishes. And I
 * sil2100 jumps out to the vet again
<cjwatson> that's the only other thing I can think of to check
 * rsalveti is flashing 234 as well
<elopio> Mirv: I'm flashing my phone to try to reproduce the bugs your reported. Do you need something else from me?
 * ogra_ thinks the clock app is trying to make jokes with him ... 
<ogra_> it shows a different city every time i open it
<Mirv> elopio: I guess poking of upstream for fixes if they're reproducable and also still happen with the current automated AP run
<popey> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080315/
<cjwatson> popey: ok, that all looks completely fine to me
<cjwatson> popey: it might be worth seeing if it still happens after a simple reboot
<popey> ok, shall I reflash to make sure I'm not doing silly things?
<Mirv> elopio: maybe apt-get install gallery-app gallery-app-autopilot and trying running those? since gallery-app was still an unknown - but I don't know if it works like that, since after that there's two gallery-app:s installed.. (one can start the correct one by clicking the 2nd icon in the app list)
<cjwatson> popey: reboot first
<popey> k
<cjwatson> but everything seems to be consistently referring to /usr/share/click/preinstalled as the root
<cjwatson> which is as it should be here
<elopio> Mirv: I should be able to run the gallery app tests by branching them.
<popey> btw I probably have an anomoly in that I would have the same click in preinstalled and opt/
<popey> cjwatson: same version I mean, due to testing stuff I use pkcon to install-local a bunch of clicks. some of which will be dupes of the preinstalled ones
<cjwatson> popey: I know but you have no observable problems arising from that
<elopio> I'm not sure about that, but I'll check. Worst-case scenario, I'll manually explore it.
<popey> ok
<cjwatson> popey: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06867.html
<Mirv> elopio: you need a rebuilt gallery-app anyway since it seems to need a rebuild - that is, the gallery-app that comes preinstalled doesn't work since it's a click app since last Friday. apt-get install gallery-app gives you a rebuild from the Qt PPA
<popey> ta
<cjwatson> popey: that was yesterday's problem, but as far as I can tell my fix for all that has comprehensively taken here
<cjwatson> popey: you could probably check syslog for apparmor denies too
<cjwatson> anyway, gone for dinner
<popey> k
<popey> [Wed Mar 12 17:15:53 2014] type=1400 audit(1394644555.125:242): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1931 profile="com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.201" name="/usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.calendar/0.4.201/calendar.qml" pid=2980 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=104
<popey> bingo
<didrocks> davmor2: do you mind take great care if you can reproduce popey's issue? ^
<popey> i would like to wipe this phone and start from 226 again if poss, because I dont trust it 100% as it's been used for qt5.2 testing
<elopio> Mirv: with the ppa from the silo 006, do we need a dist-upgrade?
<davmor2> didrocks: Popey's phone is bastardised to hell I was going to do a fresh install and see if the apps were all there and open after testing key features from the upgrade
<didrocks> :)
<Mirv> elopio: I'm not sure, there is one package removed (libqt5core5) so possibly yes?
<Mirv> elopio: I haven't tried other than dist-upgrade
 * popey reflashes
<elopio> Mirv: ok, I'll just do it. I have just found that all our jenkins runs are using both the qt5-beta2 ppa and the silo 006 ppa
<Mirv> elopio: wooow :) qt5-beta2 overrides so it's missing fixes from silo 006 then
<Mirv> elopio: only landing-006 please
<elopio> Mirv: yes, stoping and re-running.
<Mirv> qt5-beta2 might get reused for 5.3 testing but in general
<Mirv> cool, great :)
<didrocks> elopio: to remove the package, you need to dist-upgrade
<didrocks> and not upgrade
<didrocks> yeah
<elopio> didrocks: yes, veebers has this hook which does all that. I just need to make sure that the qt5-beta2 ppa is not used anywhere.
<mhr3> robru, eh, help with row 21
<robru> mhr3, what's up?
<mhr3> robru, silo has unity8, but i configured it away
<mhr3> needs to be manually deleted from the ppa i guess
<didrocks> (\o/ info messages are working)
<mhr3> didrocks, it should have deleted it automatically though ;P
<didrocks> mhr3: not really
<didrocks> mhr3: the goal is for people to check the config
<didrocks> maybe they forgot to add it?
<robru> mhr3, didrocks: i don't have permission to delete from the PPA.
<didrocks> robru: really?
<didrocks> let me fix that
<robru> didrocks, thank you ;-)
<didrocks> robru: done (and sorry :))
<mhr3> robru, you're welcome, you get extra powers because of me ;)
<didrocks> and extra logs of build failures :p
<robru> mhr3, muahahah! I have a shocking amount of power in launchpad as it is ;-)
<mhr3> plus with extra powers comes extra responsibilities :P
<didrocks> even some seb128 revocated himself :)
<seb128> indeed
<didrocks> cyphermox: no reason for you to escape that as well, added :p
<robru> seb128, what did you revoke? I just remember certain managers revoking some stuff from me over christmas...
<seb128> team membership on launchpad to reduce spamming
<robru> ah
<didrocks> robru: you have no idea into what world you just entered :)
<robru> didrocks, the world of gmail filters?
<didrocks> well, I was never impressed to not be able to filer on custom headers from gmail
<robru> mhr3, ok i requested that deletion, i guess it's a bit slow though
<didrocks> that's why I keep maildrop
<didrocks> robru: yeah, takes some time
<davmor2> didrocks: all the basic features work so now I'm flashing to see if the click issue is resolved
<robru> didrocks, yeah, not being able to filter on headers does suck for sure, but most launchpad mails have so much boilerplate text that you can just filter on body keyword searches and it's just as effective
<didrocks> davmor2: great! keep us posted on the ML as well about #234 with thumb up or not :)
<popey> ffs
<popey> just clean wipe flashed #226
<popey> the touch screen isn't working at all
<davmor2> popey: clean or bootstrap?
<didrocks> popey: are you so sick to hallucinate? :p
<popey> i am pressing *quite* hard
<didrocks> wipe didn't work for me, only bootstrap
<popey> wipe, not bootstrap
<davmor2> popey: press the power button 3 times
<popey> pressed it once
<popey> now works
<popey> stupid OS
<popey> ☻
<didrocks> robru: yeah, if I can avoid getting back into that, I'll be happy :)
 * didrocks quotes popey
<davmor2> popey: I blame android
<didrocks> or we should make a pool, "what OS was popey talking about?" :p
<popey> right, so calendar starts fine on #226
<robru> mhr3, ok, it looks like unity8 is gone from the silo. need anything else?
<mhr3> robru, yea, what do i do now? build again?
<mhr3> or watch_only?
<dbarth> didrocks: re-reading your email: could I reload a silo or two with our webapps and html5 stuff now?
<dbarth> robru: ^^
<robru> dbarth, last I heard from Mirv was that qt5.2 is gonna land tomorrow. so cloooose!
<didrocks> mhr3: if you don't have anything else to build, just watch only
<didrocks> (to monitor the current builds)
<dbarth> robru: so you saying, we should wait for tomorrow?
<robru> dbarth, yeah, qt5.2 will land sooner if we don't disrupt it. then once it lands we can really open the floodgates
<davmor2> cjwatson, didrocks, popey: I noticed an odd issue just if I have no network connection none of the installed apps (click) appear as soon as there is a 3g/wifi connection they do
<pmcgowan> davmor2, thats a known issue in the app scope, they will appear after around 10 secs then disappear again
<pmcgowan> not sure why it got no attention
<didrocks> pmcgowan: because there is no automated test maybe?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1249255
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1249255 in Unity 8 "click apps in Home scope disappear on flaky network connections" [Critical,Triaged]
<pmcgowan> hmm, I marked it confirmed again,
<pmcgowan> alecu, is that your bug? ^^
<cjwatson> popey: sorry, I was looking at calculator earlier, but I don't see any obvious problems with calendar of the kind I was looking at yesterday either
<cjwatson> davmor2: no problem of that kind is related to me as click doesn't care about the network :-)
<cjwatson> davmor2: (i.e. scope bug)
<cjwatson> but yeah, I noticed the same thing this morning when I ran out of 3g quota
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll let you off this time but don't do it again ;)
<davmor2> cjwatson: popey had an interesting experience with that on the way to the office a couple of weeks back
<popey> yeah, on my list of bugs to file, but bug 1249255 looks like it
<ubot5> bug 1249255 in Unity 8 "click apps in Home scope disappear on flaky network connections" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249255
<alecu> pmcgowan: yes, that sounds like a clickscope bug. We have done a rewrite of the scope to use the new api; we'd have to check if that bug is still there.
<davmor2> alecu: and the new scopes are blocked by Qt5.2 right?
<alecu> pmcgowan: the rewritten scope was used for the mwc demo, but is not used yet in the main image. I guess that will happen after the new scopes are landed, yes.
<alecu> I'm expecting new and exciting bugs after that ;-)
<davmor2> alecu: Oh don't worry popey and I will be more than happy to oblige you :D
<alecu> davmor2: sir, I'm counting on that :-)
<davmor2> didrocks, popey: so image 234 click appear and open \o/
<davmor2> cjwatson: ^ that one is you fixing it though right :)
<cjwatson> hopefully
<davmor2> popey: open terminal on a first run do you still get the 0 font size bug?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I still have the click bug on my calculator app in 234, is that known?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it's opening fine here
<pmcgowan> davmor2, well, on a fresh flash it would
<ogra_> works fine for me with OTAed devices
<ogra_> (all three)
 * didrocks rebootstrap for the 2nd time
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I'd already tested on ota too
<pmcgowan> davmor2, where can I see the log of what its doing again?
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: find /usr/share/click/preinstalled /opt/click.ubuntu.com /var/lib/apparmor /var/cache/apparmor -ls
<mhr3> robru, 003 tested, rdy to publish
<robru> mhr3, thanks, on it
<davmor2> pmcgowan: /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/com.ubuntu.calculator
<davmor2> .log
<davmor2> missed that bit
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080573/
<robru> mhr3, naughty boy! look at all these packaging diffs! http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/
<robru> cyphermox, can I get a packaging ack? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/
<popey> ok. so the issue I have is:- fresh flash #226, start calendar - starts fine. Install click packages "pkcon install-local *.click" (from http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2014-03-09-100001/ ), reboot, calendar no longer opens
<cjwatson> 218061    0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root           75 Mar 12 12:56 /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.224.json -> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.calculator/0.1.3.224/apparmor.json
<popey> [Wed Mar 12 18:02:23 2014] type=1400 audit(1394647344.351:243): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1917 profile="com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.201" name="/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calendar/0.4.201/calendar.qml" pid=2982 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=104
<cjwatson> that at least looks good
<mhr3> robru, not naughty, doing our jobs properly! :P
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: could you pastebin /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.224.desktop, and the tail of /var/log/syslog ?
<pmcgowan> doesnt seem to be a local version now
<robru> mhr3, making more work for me though, it's naughty ;-)
<robru> mhr3, good job fixing that FIXME though ;-)
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080599/
<popey> cjwatson: see above two lines, sorry, I don't know if I should expect image #226 (current stable) to do this.
<pmcgowan> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080601/
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3. Landing in degraded mode (see http://goo.gl/J1EqPW)
<cjwatson> popey: can I please debug these two separately
<popey> sure, I'll wait. sorry.
<cjwatson> popey: oh, that was #226?
<popey> the above is
<cjwatson> popey: yes, that's absolutely expected to do that, that's what I fixed yesterday
<popey> ok, so if I OTA update to latest proposed that should go away? - or I should be in the same state as pmcgowan ?
<cjwatson> I don't know yet
<popey> ok
 * popey waits then
<pmcgowan> still getting the same denial
<cjwatson> no apparmor denies in the syslog you posted
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, let me give you a fresh one
<cjwatson> and the .desktop file seems to have the right path
<pmcgowan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7080612/
<pmcgowan> I did a tail as I opened it
* didrocks changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<cjwatson> hm, possibly suspicious timestamps
<cjwatson> jdstrand: should /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.224 have a newer timestamp than /var/cache/apparmor/click_com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.209 ?
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> I can't read
<cjwatson> different versions
<cjwatson> jdstrand: ^- need your help on this, I'm not sure I know what questions to ask next
<Wellark> didrocks, robru: thanks! \o/
<robru> Wellark, you're welcome!
<didrocks> Wellark: yw ;)
 * jdstrand looks
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: can you paste /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_0.1.3.224?
<jdstrand> oh, I bet I know what it is
<jdstrand> cause the version didn't change, the profile didn't get regenerated
<pmcgowan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080658/
<robru> didrocks, hummm, cyphermox isn't around... can you ack some packaging for me? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/ the diffs are big but I didn't see anything too troubling
<jdstrand> yeah: @{CLICK_DIR}="/opt/click.ubuntu.com"
<jdstrand> 'sudo aa-clickhook -f' should fix it
<popey> sounds plausible, would explain the issue I see too
<cjwatson> jdstrand: right, I'm sure I advised ages ago to go by the timestamps
<cjwatson> this is why :)
<cjwatson> so, great, click-apparmor bug not click
<jdstrand> I don't recall that discussion, but I also didn't write the early code
 * cjwatson nods
<cjwatson> I think you need to go by the timestamp *of the symlink*
<cjwatson> i.e. lstat
<cjwatson> for most hooks it doesn't matter, they aren't trying to care about the package location in so much detail, they just need file content
<cjwatson> but click-apparmor is delving into a fair bit of detail
<popey> jdstrand: cjwatson that fixed the issue for me - running aa-clickhook..
<jdstrand> popey: you did use *-f*, correct?
<popey> yes
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> this gets tricky
<jdstrand> cause we really don't want to regenerate the profiles unless we have to, cause it is expensive
<cjwatson> right, but the symlinks won't change often
<cjwatson> I think going by lstat.st_mtime should be fine
<cjwatson> and it seems technically correct too since you care about the target of the symlink
<mhr3> didrocks, need core-dev to ack the scopes pkging changes... pretty pls? :)
<didrocks> mhr3: I really can't, in session so can't focus properly if the changes are invalid
<jdstrand> hmm
<jdstrand> that changes things quite a bit
<robru> I'm off for lunch / doctor's appt, back in ~2hrs
<didrocks> mhr3: can you get me the unity-scope-mediascanner2 package content?
<didrocks> mhr3: seems you have private libs there?
<jdstrand> maybe not
<mhr3> didrocks, think it's remnant from the old scope
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, they are just added
<jdstrand> cjwatson: so you're saying that if the lstat.st_mtime is newer than the generated profile, regenerate the profile
<mhr3> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7080713/
<jdstrand> that actually is straightforward
<jdstrand> popey, pmcgowan: is there a bug for this?
<popey> not yet, but there can be
<popey> what package do you want it filed against?
<jdstrand> popey: click-apparmor
<popey> k
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I will keep my busted app for testing ;)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: right
<jdstrand> ok, working on a fix
<cjwatson> jdstrand: seems like it should be easy, indeed :)
<cjwatson> thanks
<jdstrand> yep, I know where to do it. just had to think about it for a sec
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, sounds good
<didrocks> mhr3: published
<didrocks> robru: ^
<mhr3> didrocks, cheers, appreciated
<didrocks> yw
 * didrocks goes back to listen the session
<robru> didrocks, thanks
 * robru -> lunch for real
<popey> jdstrand: bug 1291549
<ubot5> bug 1291549 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "Apps don't start if click packages update without version number bump" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291549
<jdstrand> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<jdstrand> cjwatson: so, let's say I have foo_0.1 on image r20. I upgrade to image r21 but foo is still 0.1, is click going to update the symlink when I reboot?
<cjwatson> feel free to test but I don't believe it will
<boiko> robru: hey, would it be possible to build the MR on line 32 before the Qt 5.2? it is really low risk and it would help us getting some other MRs built/tested
<jdstrand> cause if it does, that will be a boot performance regression
<jdstrand> s/boot/first boot/
<jdstrand> but I guess click could be made to not do that
<jdstrand> it is clear that I need to look at the symlink cause click will update them from time to time
<jdstrand> (ie, preferring preinstall over /opt)
<didrocks> jdstrand: do you mind refreshing the phone ML with your findings so that we know if it's a regression from latest promoted image and if we push or don't push #234?
<pmcgowan> didrocks, not a regression, just not the full fix for the uncovered bug from the other day
<popey> davmor2: do you have a bug for the "press power 3 times"?
<davmor2> popey: I'm not sure what the cause is so no I think it is the guid that causes it but it doesn't hit everytime
<jdstrand> I updated the phone ML for the click/click-apparmor issue
<jdstrand> I have a test case and a branch. am running through my testing checklist now
<Mirv> mhr3: you're handling the merge&clean + 3 package rebuilds now?
<Mirv> good night
<Mirv> mhr3: added to comments "landing-006 needs to rebuild (force rebuild) 3 packages - unity-scope-click unity-scopes-api unity-scopes-shell - after merge and clean here complete (= trunks updated)."
<sergiusens> popey, have you pin pointed the click app launch failing? I just got it by going back and forth between devel and devel-proposed
<popey> sergiusens: bug 1291549
<ubot5> bug 1291549 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "Apps don't start if click packages update without version number bump" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291549
<sergiusens> popey, ah, nice find
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, fix in testing now
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, great;
<popey> sergiusens: j dstrand and c jwatson  did the work
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, I'll just phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable for now
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, what the heck does that do?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, it reruns the apparmor profiles but enables autopilot to export on the bus as well
<pmcgowan> ah
<ogra_> it will sing a song for you (if you give it the right secret options)
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, so it basically reruns the click apparmor hooks
<sergiusens> who works on media scanner? I found a weird bug (2 actually); if I put in an mp3 without a year, it restart continuously crashing and apport runs non stop (1-2 hour battery life and really hot)
<sergiusens> so another request would be to only have apport run wth quotas and not when the device isn't plugged
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, thomas strahls team, jussi and james
<sergiusens> thanks
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<mhr3> Mirv, yea, doing it
<jdstrand> ok, fix is tested and reviewed
<jdstrand> I get to do my first silo :)
<jdstrand> can someone review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/ClickAppArmor and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/ClickAppArmor?
<jdstrand> robru, cyphermox: ^
<cyphermox> sure
<jdstrand> I'm doing my first silo. I went through training, but may need some help
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> cyphermox: I don't know if you saw backscroll. this is a minimal fix for bug #1291549, which should fix the recently click issue once and for all (the fix spanned click and click-apparmor. all the click fixes are already in)
<ubot5> bug 1291549 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "Apps don't start if click packages update without version number bump" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291549
<jdstrand> cyphermox: not sure if you also want - https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/click-apparmor/click-apparmor.lstat/+merge/210671
<jdstrand> cyphermox: looking at my notes, I should ask for a silo now.
<cyphermox> jdstrand: correct
<jdstrand> cyphermox: ok, so assuming my checklist and plan are good, may I have a silo?
<jdstrand> cyphermox: now, this is my first one, and I know normally that I would wait for the meeting. I am asking now cause it seems the click issue may be blocking promotion. I responded on the list, but didn't hear back
<cyphermox> jdstrand: sure, could you add your request to the spreadsheet?
<jdstrand> yep
<cyphermox> in the pending tab you have lines for the test plan and MP and all of this, from there I can assign a silo
<jdstrand> cyphermox: do I fill in the last column, or do you?
<jdstrand> 'Ready?'
<cyphermox> you can fil lthat in, if your stuff is ready to be assigned a silo
<jdstrand> ok. done. line 33
<cyphermox> thanks
<jdstrand> err, row 33
<robru> i'm back, anybody need anything?
<cyphermox> robru: no, all good
<jdstrand> cyphermox: do I just keep an eye on the 'Status' line?
<robru> boiko, sorry for the delay, i was on lunch. yeah I can push that through quick if you can test it quick ;-)
<cyphermox> jdstrand: pretty much
<boiko> robru: sure I can :)
<cyphermox> jdstrand: this is touch only right?
<jdstrand> cyphermox: yes
<jdstrand> cyphermox: how long does it typically take for the status to tell me what silo I am assigned?
<cyphermox> not long, just reviewing everything ;)
<jdstrand> ah, ok. sorry
<robru> boiko, ok, bumping ofono-qt from silo 6, takes a minute
<cyphermox> robru, oh boy
<robru> cyphermox, yeah? ;-)
<robru> boiko, ok! you got silo 2 and I even clicked build for you: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-1-build/77/console ;-)
<boiko> robru: that was nice of you, thanks :D
<robru> boiko, oh, you need to sync the changelog from distro into your MP
<jdstrand> what isn't clear to me is once I have a silo, I know I get a ppa. do I upload packages to that ppa?
<boiko> robru: let me ask tiago to do that
<robru> boiko, ok. just hit rebuild when it's ready
<boiko> robru: ok, thanks
<robru> jdstrand, if you have MPs, citrain will build those MPs in the ppa.
<jdstrand> robru: how does it handle orig.tar.gz?
<robru> jdstrand, you only upload packages manually in the case that we are not upstream and don't have launchpad branches for the package. Eg Xorg gets manual uploads to silos
<jdstrand> hmm
<robru> jdstrand, it doesn't. packages are built in split mode, which means we take the branch and cut out debian/ directory, and *that* is orig.tar.gz
<boiko> robru: so, where should I get the changelog from? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono-qt/trunk?
<robru> boiko, hmmm
<jdstrand> I have a feeling that I may have an issue with apparmor, but I'm not doing a silo for apparmor right now, so I'll wait
<robru> jdstrand, we're here to help when you're ready
<jdstrand> robru: so, if it builds it, am I supposed to publish it straight from the silo or upload to the archive?
<jdstrand> s/upload/upload separately/
<robru> boiko, take this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/162145805/ofono-qt_1.5%2Bgit20120419%2Bbcf0c04-0ubuntu1_1.5%2Bgit20120419%2Bbcf0c04-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<boiko> robru: nice thanks!
<robru> jdstrand, if you hit 'publish' on the silo, archive robot copies it from the silo to the archive. easier than a manual upload
<jdstrand> robru: hrm, but who signs that upload?
<robru> jdstrand, the jenkins bot I guess?
<jdstrand> I think that is not ideal
<robru> jdstrand, i'm not familiar with the signing details but unless you've noticed an enormous volume of unsigned package uploads lately, there's a bot that's signing stuff.
<jdstrand> that is also a separate issue
<jdstrand> the problem with a bot doing the signing is the machine with the bot is a very attractive target for attack
<robru> jdstrand, this is true. luckily it's running ubuntu ;-)
<jdstrand> well, sure, but ubuntu doesn't protect against misconfiguration. I'll put this in a TBD column
<robru> jdstrand, oh, are you security auditing the CI Train?
<jdstrand> not explicitly, but I can't hlep myself from thinking about these things as I am going through the process for the first time
<robru> jdstrand, ahhh ok. well didrocks is the mastermind so forward all complaints to him ;-)
 * jdstrand nods
<robru> jdstrand, here's an example of a ci train upload in archive: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-mir/0.3+14.04.20140311.2-0ubuntu1 I see the dsc file has a PGP signature on it. too busy to verify it myself but you can if you are curious
<boiko> robru: it seems this changelog comes from this other branch:  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ofono-qt/ubuntu
<jdstrand> public key "PS Jenkins bot <ps-jenkins@lists.canonical.com>"
<boiko> robru: but I am pretty sure the one on phablet-team (lp:ofono-qt) is the correct one
<robru> boiko, so that branch was uploaded direct to distro without ci train?
<robru> boiko, oh, you mean that upload is wrong / should be reverted?
<boiko> bfiller: do you know why we have  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ofono-qt/ubuntu and https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono-qt/trunk ?
<boiko> robru: to be honest I don't know :)
<jdstrand> robru: so, if I wanted to upload my own signed package, am I allowed to? Ie, I simply don't press the Publish button?
<robru> boiko, if it turns out that you want to revert that upload, there's a flag for that in the build job, 'IGNOREVERSIONDESTINATION" or something.
<boiko> robru: ok, so talking to tiago, it seems I was wrong, the lp:ofono-qt one is the wrong one
<jdstrand> I mean, I know I am capable/allowed being core-dev. I just mean, would I mess up machinery, etc, etc
<boiko> robru: tiago is going to propose the change again, and in this case, you can drop the line and the silo for this one
<boiko> robru: sorry about that
<jdstrand> ah
<robru> jdstrand, mmmmmm... well kind of the whole point of CI train is that the package you test in the silo goes unmodified into the archive, so we have some confidence that the package being tested is binary identical to the package being released. So as long as you download thesame package, sign it, and upload it, i guess it's ok. extra work though
<jdstrand> "In silo landing-001. Silo ready"
<boiko> robru: I will propose that again in the correct branch tomorrow morning
<jdstrand> I appreciate that point. I also like knowing that the thing that has my name on it was signed by me
<robru> jdstrand, not sure if that would mess things up. I guess we'd just run merge & clean with the 'ignore step' flag checked to ignore the fact that publish job never happened. it should work if you want to do it that way
<robru> boiko, so abort your silo then?
<boiko> robru: yes, please
<robru> boiko, ok
<robru> jdstrand, ok, if you silo is ready, you can click the build button on the silo tab
<boiko> robru: I will keep the line in the spreadsheet though, I just changed it as not being ready, will update it again tomorrow
<robru> boiko, ok no worries
<jdstrand> meh, noscript said there was an XSS
<robru> jdstrand, at which point? the spreadsheet uses a lot of JS but I don't think jenkins does
<jdstrand> I clicked 'Build' in the jenkins page
<jdstrand> it took me to 2fa, which was the XSS
<robru> hmmm
<robru> surely 2fa is a good thing ;-)
<jdstrand> so I jsut accepted it
<robru> jdstrand, maybe it's just the redirect? the link goes to jenkins but it will redirect you to 2fa if you're not already signed in
<jdstrand> it took me back to the jenkins page (ie, the one with the Build button), but it doesn't seem to have done anything
<jdstrand> probably. I guess I should click Build again
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> build #59
<robru> alright
<jdstrand> hmm
<jdstrand> There is no commit message in https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/click-apparmor/click-apparmor.lstat. Please check that you set a commit message on all your MPs.
 * jdstrand goes back to MP
<robru> jdstrand, also be aware that the commit message goes directly into the debian/changelog, so don't write an essay in there ;-)
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> robru: how much of debian/changelog do I need, just the '  * message here (LP: #...)'?
<jdstrand> yikes, I'm lost in jenkins
<robru> jdstrand, don't even put the star, jenkins adds that. just write one line "Fixes that bug we hate (LP: ####)"
<jdstrand> ok, got back to where I needed via the spreadsheet
<jdstrand> robru: thanks
<robru> jdstrand, you're welcome!
<jdstrand> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-1-build/61/console seems to be prgressing
<jdstrand> ok, I have to step away for a bit. I'll let this build
<jdstrand> I'll come back later to test
<robru> jdstrand, great
<jdstrand> that's a bummer
<robru> jdstrand, hummm, your build just failed. i don't understand the failure though, looks infrastructural. trying it again just in case it's temporary: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-1-build/62/console
<jdstrand> bzr: ERROR: Inconsistency between source format and version: version is not native, format is native.
<robru> jdstrand, heh, i didn't read that far back ;-)
<robru> jdstrand, was just looking at the traceback
<jdstrand> it is a native package
<jdstrand> I have to go though. I'll sort it out later
<robru> jdstrand, ok
<robru> jdstrand, hmmm, your package is native. i'm not sure exactly how we handle that. we didn't used to support that at all, until dobey hacked it in. i guess you should poke dobey to support this...
<robru> jdstrand, right, so ci train autogenerated version number for you is '0.1.15+14.04.20140312-0ubuntu1', which is not native (but this is the standard format for version numbers that we use everywhere in ci train).
<robru> so ci train is trying to force your native package to have a non native version number, hence the conflict. huh
<robru> jdstrand, easiest solution I can think of would be to just change your package to a non native format (according to our standards: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging) but if you insist on staying native we might have to wait for didrocks to resolve this, I'm not sure how
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I checked - click won't update a hook symlink that already exists and points to the correct target, so you shouldn't have a boot perf regression from doing this
<cjwatson> jdstrand: talk with stgraber about how he's set up CI Train for click - it's probably closer to what you want for click-apparmor
<cjwatson> X-Auto-Uploader: no-rewrite-version etc.
<mhr3> robru, hmmm, any idea what did i break in the qt5.2 silo?
<mhr3> robru, was just rebuilding the scopes pkgs against 5.2, and the status is full of errors now
<robru> mhr3, what?
<mhr3> i have a feeling i'm in trouble
<robru> mhr3, more my fault. I wasn't aware of IGNORECONFLICTS despite you having just used it in front of me this morning, so I poked around in silo 6 when i shouldn't have
<mhr3> yey, so i'm off the hook :)
<robru> mhr3, yeah
<cjwatson> popey: just for clarity, your repro recipe in bug 1291549 may possibly still fail even with jdstrand's fix, because you're specifically asking for #226 and *part* of the fix (just not all) was in the click changes I've landed since then
<ubot5> bug 1291549 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "Apps don't start if click packages update without version number bump" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291549
<cjwatson> popey: and your recipe probably won't work with #234, because click now spots that you're trying to install a version that's already preinstalled, and just registers it for you rather than unpacking another copy
<robru> mhr3, double checked, the silo looks fine... i think that error is stale. or at least, i'm pretty sure i got it back to how i found it.
<mhr3> robru, hm, maybe time to run a watch-only build?
<mhr3> but maybe not...
<robru> mhr3, nah... there are packages in the silo that aren't listed in the MP list, so the error is technically correct. but the important thing is that i checked the last prepare job before I got there, and I called it with the same arguments, so the current state should be identical to how it was before I touched it ;-)
<mhr3> robru, but they are listed in the sources list
<robru> mhr3, crap, thanks. didn't notice that because the stupid spreadsheet scrolls it off the bottom of the screen
<mhr3> yea.. +1 on the spreadsheet hiding stuff... would need 23" inch monitor to see it all
<robru> mhr3, nope, I have a 24" and it still scrolls
<robru> mhr3, no wait, this is my 27"... still scrolls
<robru> mhr3, suffice to say, qt5.2 is really pushing the limits of what CI Train is capable of
<mhr3> robru, but at least i'm sure you have more than 768 pixel height ;)
<robru> mhr3, well, HD.
<mhr3> robru, so anyway what was the problem? you were reconfiguring the silo and forgot to copy the extra sources?
<robru> mhr3, yep, exactly
<robru> mhr3, fixing it now
<mhr3> ok
<robru> mhr3, ok, "silo ready" ;-)
<mhr3> robru, run watch_only build so it knows it's actually ready
<robru> mhr3, smart
<popey> cjwatson: thanks
<bregma> robru, good day, it's time for my daily silo assignment, line 30 if it pleases you
<robru> bregma, sure thing! I saw that one early and wondered when it would be ready
<bregma> getting everyone to sign off and resolve conflicts is an act of cat herding
<robru> bregma, have you had any reports of the new lock screen inhibiting screens from powering off? i noticed this morning that all my screens were on all night
<robru> bregma, and you got silo 2
<bregma> robru, I haven't heard that one yet, but there are a number of issues that have come up in real-world testing
<robru> bregma, didn't have time to troubleshoot it properly, just noticed it was the first night since installing the new unity update and my screens were on all night. then when I unlocked the screens, they powered down then powered back on. really weird.
<robru> bregma, i'll file a bug if today's round of fixes doesn't fix it ;-)
<bregma> I had trouble coming back from suspend: it suspended again almost immediately and I had to unlock again, so there may be a problem with signals going over dbus
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-13
<jdstrand> cjwatson: re boot> yeah, that is consistent with what I saw just poking around after reboot. thanks for checking
<jdstrand> cjwatson: re click auto-uploads> oh nice, thanks :)
<jdstrand> ok, seems like click-apparmor got a lot farther along
<jdstrand> 2014-03-13 00:38:14,523 INFO Source available in ppa
<jdstrand> 2014-03-13 00:38:15,199 INFO arch: ppc64el, status: building
<jdstrand> 2014-03-13 00:38:15,200 INFO arch: i386, status: building
<jdstrand> 2014-03-13 00:38:15,200 INFO arch: powerpc, status: building
<jdstrand> 2014-03-13 00:38:15,200 INFO arch: amd64, status: building
<jdstrand> 2014-03-13 00:38:15,200 INFO arch: armhf, status: building
<jdstrand> ...
<jdstrand> so that is good. I didn't talk to stgraber, but saw the commit he made to click (and the next one). I don't claim to know exactly why it is working, but am happy that it is
<robru> jdstrand, excellent. need any help with anything?
<jdstrand> robru: so... it built, but the changelog is nuts: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/+packages
<jdstrand> I think it is every commit ever made
<robru> jdstrand, oh crap
<robru> jdstrand, you're right, it's every commit ever made. there's a way to fix that, let me try to remember what it is
<jdstrand> that is weird. granted, I forgot to add the debian/control updates I made to make it work at all to the merge commit message...
 * jdstrand adds that to the merge since it is clear he will rebuild the package
<robru> jdstrand, yeah, normally once you've been in ci train for a while, it knows when it's last release was and only grabs new commits. there's a way for new projects to say "don't grab old commits" but I forget
<robru> "for a while" = at least one release with ci train
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> maybe that click merge request has it
<jdstrand> I wonder it I need a tag
<jdstrand> s/it/if/
<jdstrand> no, I have a tag
<robru> jdstrand, yeah just poking at the changelog code directly. i know i was told how to do this but i'm really struggling to remember here :-(
<robru> jdstrand, it looks like it does scan for tags. perhaps the tag you have doesn't match the tag it expects
<jdstrand> I didn't tag the new version-- I just have 0.1.14
<jdstrand> I'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ
<robru> jdstrand, no no, it'll make the new tag for you. but it scans for old tags to figure out how many commits go in the changelog
<jdstrand> but I think that doesn't quite apply to what I'm doing since I have a native version
<jdstrand> I see
<robru> jdstrand, yeah, that documentation is for the old daily_release system which was discontinued in january. ci train inherits some of that code but not all, so documentation is a bit stale
<robru> jdstrand, yeah, I found the part in the code where it tries to look for a tag, and then if it fails it literally just says "ok, grab the most recent 100 commits" and it uses that
<jdstrand> heh, I only have 97 commits atm
<jdstrand> what is the format of the tag?
<jdstrand> currently, the tags I have are things like:
<jdstrand> 0.1.12               92
<jdstrand> 0.1.13               95
<jdstrand> 0.1.14               96
<jdstrand> r97 has my citrain commit
<jdstrand> so I can tag it differently if needed
<jdstrand> or I guess I can rename the 0.1.14 one
<robru> jdstrand, just checking on that right now
<jdstrand> thanks
<robru> jdstrand, buh, this might be another native vs non-native bug. Here's lp:unity's tags: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/unity/changes
<robru> jdstrand, maybe just try renaming the 0.1.14 tag to something like 0.1.14+14.04.20140312-0ubuntu1 to see if that appeases the changelog maker.
<jdstrand> heh, ok
<robru> jdstrand, I dunno, this code is a bit obtuse, but it seems to be checking the version number as it exists in distro and then looking for a tag with that exact value. given that ubuntu archive has '0.1.14' I have no idea why it failed to find '0.1.14' tag. I don't have super high hopes for a phony version tag, but I have no idea at this point.
<robru> jdstrand, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/citrain/build#L233 if you want to try to make sense of this with me
<robru> jdstrand, also http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/cupstream2distro/branchhandling.py#L180
<robru> jdstrand, oh, duh. I think if you just write your own debian/changelog entry, citrain will preserve that.
<jdstrand> hmm, I did that. let me try that then. do I need to delete the built packages from the ppa or will things just be ok?
<robru> jdstrand, should just be ok as far as I know. i've only had to delete packages manually when a whole project gets dropped from the MP list.
<jdstrand> hmm, no
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/+packages shows the previous build
 * jdstrand revs the version
<robru> jdstrand, oh yeah, ppa won't accept identical version uploads. that's not a problem with non-native packages because citrain just adds a .1 on the end of the date
<jdstrand> right
<jdstrand> it seems to be autogenerating 0.1.15 and not taking what I have in the changelog
<jdstrand> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-1-build/70/console
<jdstrand> oh, it only grabbed 97
<jdstrand> maybe I have to re-request the merge
<jdstrand> sigh
<jdstrand> well, it is somewhat better
<robru> jdstrand, that log you linked indicates that it grabbed revision 99
<robru> jdstrand, grep for "at rev"
<jdstrand> erf
<robru> jdstrand, where it says 'committed revision 97" that refers to the resulting trunk commit.
<jdstrand> robru: now what am I doing wrong? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/+packages (see 0.1.15.2)
<jdstrand> sorry, 0.1.15.2)
<jdstrand> robru: yeah, I figured that out later
<robru> jdstrand, uhhh, probably "UNTRUSTED" ?
<jdstrand> meh
<jdstrand> durr
<jdstrand> still, I had the same changelog a minute ago, but with 'trusty'
<jdstrand> I have been fiddling with this *way* too long
<robru> jdstrand, oh i see that too
<robru> jdstrand, the only other thing I can see that's even slightly different is 'urgency=medium'. Maybe citrain doesn't understand that (I've literally never seen it before).
<robru> jdstrand, it seems like citrain just can't handle urgency so it's making a new entry that urgency=low, but it has no info to put there, so you get a blank bullet point
<jdstrand> it is what dch gave me
<jdstrand> I can adjust
<robru> jdstrand, yeah, if you're willing to fiddle further, I'd recommend a .3 release with urgency=low just to see if it honors your changelog then. if you're out of patience, leave it for tomorrow and yell at didrocks ;-)
 * jdstrand attempts
<jdstrand> well, lookie there. a reasonable changelog
<robru> jdstrand, EHRR. MAH. GERD.
<robru> jdstrand, so you should mention the issues you faced to didrocks. ;-)
<jdstrand> I will, though honestly I don't know why it worked now...
<jdstrand> robru: thanks for the urgency and UNTRUSTED tip :)
<jdstrand> and the hand holding in general
<robru> jdstrand, oh absolutely! I'm really excited about CI Train so I'm trying really hard to see it succeed.
<robru> jdstrand, i mean, you're welcome
<jdstrand> heh
<bregma> hey robru landing-002 is ready for publish when you are
<robru> bregma, sweeet
<robru> bregma, done
<robru> I'm EOD 2.5 hours ago, anybody need anything before I sign off?
<jdstrand> robru: one easy question
<jdstrand> robru: on 'Testing done', I should fill in 'yes' when I'm done?
<robru> jdstrand, yes! also it helps to ping me so I know to publish it, because I don't always monitor the spreadsheet extremely closely.
<jdstrand> well, I have the last test I am running
<jdstrand> it takes a while though
<jdstrand> ~15 minutes
<robru> jdstrand, like, more than an hour? i can wait a bit to publish it
<robru> jdstrand, oh yeah, i'll publish that for you when it's done
<jdstrand> ok. I'm core-dev and iirc, I should have the necessary acls to do the publish myself
<robru> jdstrand, oh right. well I'll hang around just in case that didn't get set up properly for you.
<jdstrand> k, thanks
<robru> jdstrand, or wait, are you going to sign & upload the package manually?
<jdstrand> not this time
<jdstrand> I figure I'd use the process before I comment on it
<robru> jdstrand, ok yeah. i've seen sometimes people have the wrong permissions even in spite of being core devs.
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> I was added to a citrain group too
<jdstrand> (after training)
<robru> jdstrand, yeah, the jenkins instance has it's own ACL I think, independent of lp groups...
<jdstrand> while I'm not ready to press Build yet, I'm looking at http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-2-publish/build
<jdstrand> I'm not sure what all I need except ACK_PACKAGING since I had the changes to debian/control
<jdstrand> seems the others I shouldn't need to check
<robru> jdstrand, yeah, should be just ACK_PACKAGING only. the rest of those are for recovery from various error states, which you aren't in, since it's the first publish
<jdstrand> robru: ok, tests done. I am attempting to publish
<robru> jdstrand, great
<jdstrand> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-2-publish/49/
<jdstrand> Finished: SUCCESS
<jdstrand> \o/
<robru> yay!
<robru> jdstrand, so once that gets to the archive (usually ~45 minutes depending on how many autopkgtests there are in -proposed), you can hit merge & clean and then the process is really done
<jdstrand> cool, that was in my notes-- thanks for the confirmation. thanks again for the hand-holding and have a good evening :)
<robru> jdstrand, you're welcome! good night
<elopio> ping cihelp, is there anybody available? I need some help with the qt5.2 job.
<doanac`> elopio: its super late for me, but I can try and take a token look for you.
<elopio> doanac`: I already got a good result earlier, and I just wanted to confirm it.
<elopio> doanac`: if it's so late for you, better keep resting :)
<doanac`> elopio: i don't mind taking a quick look. otherwise you might have to wait about 5 hours
<elopio> doanac`: ok, if you insist
<elopio> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=mako-06/73/consoleText
<elopio> I'm getting things like this:
<elopio> autopilot.introspection.ProcessSearchError: Search criteria (dbus bus = 'session', connection name = 'com.canonical.Shell.BottomBarVisibilityCommunicator', object path = '/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection') returned no results
<elopio> ADB_RC=1
<elopio> + log_error screen unlock failed, skipping shorts_app
<elopio> + echo ERROR: screen unlock failed, skipping shorts_app
<elopio> I haven't seen that before, and have no idea how to debug further.
<doanac`> elopio: ah the evil unlock-screen stuff
<doanac`> i haven't been following those as closely lately, but that type error used to be somewhat flaky
<doanac`> elopio: one thing to consider:
<doanac`> lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch (which runs this test) is broke on trunk for this job. So veebers is working off an older revno on our branch
<doanac`> i think since that revno, we may have made some changes to the unlock_screen.py file.
<doanac`> so its possible that branch doesn't have the best unlock_screen.py  logic.
<doanac`> let me check version history
<elopio> hum, I can try with latest touch.
<doanac`> our trunk still won't work for this job :/
<elopio> doanac`: latest change on that project was on the 7th
<elopio> today I got a successful run, and then two failed with those unlock screen errors.
<doanac`> elopio: yeah. revno 200 backed out the unlock_screen change so it shouldn't have changed
<doanac`> i suspect its just flaky
<elopio> well, failed 44 times. I suspect is something broken, or misconfigured.
<elopio> but anyway, I can wait.
<elopio> Mirv gets up in a few hours, and he can tell somebody from ci to take a look.
<jdstrand> fyi, click-apparmor 0.1.15.3 migrated to trusty
<jdstrand> ok, merged and cleaned (had to manually merge due to acls, but that's fine)
<jdstrand> weird, jenkins told me to just free the silo, so I did, but now Status is 'Gave up this landing. Cleaning silo'
<jdstrand> oh well, it is in the archive
<jdstrand> oh, maybe that was just spurious
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> elopio: right, interesting, good that we had at least that one good new run. indeed CI people will be awake only in ~3 hours or so
<jdstrand> Mirv: hey-- fyi, click-apparmor 0.1.15.3 is migrated to trusty. the merge and clean just fininished
<Mirv> jdstrand: \o/
<jdstrand> Mirv: the status on Pending is empty though
<jdstrand> not sure if that will right itself or not
<Mirv> empty, interesting. well either it updates soon or something went funny, but at least merge and clean seems to have completed well indeed https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/click-apparmor/trunk
<jdstrand> (I had to merge the branch manually-- maybe that had something to do with it)
<jdstrand> I think the merge failed cause it didn't have access to ~ubuntu-security?
<Mirv> ah, only free silo
 * jdstrand guesses
<jdstrand> I tried merge and clean. the merge failed. it said to free the silo, so I did
<Mirv> oh, that'd be then a failure in setting up the project for CI Train usage, indeed ps-jenkins would need to be in correct teams
<jdstrand> and here we are :)
<Mirv> well, that explains it, but at least we know that actually it succeeded
<Mirv> yep, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+members
<jdstrand> interesting. well, ps-jenkins definitely can't be in ubuntu-security, so either they will always need to be manual or I need to think about it more
<Mirv> good point. or click-apparmor branch under some different team?
<jdstrand> right, that is what I need to think about
<jdstrand> alright, I'm going to call it a night. it is landed even if the spreadsheet doesn't think so
<jdstrand> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> good night. I left a comment in the sheet and I'll let Didier decide if something else needs to be done
<jdstrand> thanks!
<didrocks> hey Mirv
<didrocks> Mirv: the click apparmor fix has landed, but not in night image, right?
<didrocks> seems not
 * didrocks kicks a new image
<Mirv> didrocks: correct
<didrocks> rsalveti: locked component list available (had to set it as a notes or the header in the CI Train spreadsheet would take the whole screen).
<sil2100> Mirv: are we landing 5.2 today?
<Mirv> sil2100: good question. it'll get decided in the meeting in 5h (13:00 UTC) probably. if it's not today, then it's next week, was discussed yesterday.
<Mirv> all the AP failures seem to be under control from what is currently seen
<Mirv> rsalveti filed some new bugs, and I'm not then sure if those need some tinkering or will be sorted out later
<Mirv> I'm patch pilotting today for a bit
<sil2100> Mirv: what about that font too small bug? I see some comments mentioning a fix working, is this done now? :)
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, that's done and works. even though it's once again not the "real fix" but patching qtwebkit, while Kaleo continues to work with upstream for the real fix in future Qt versions.
<popey> didrocks: with #236 I'm seeing colours changed in calendar
<popey> has new ui toolkit landed?
<didrocks> popey: wasn't intential in your opinion?
<didrocks> popey: nope
<popey> how can I get screenshot from this now?
<didrocks> popey: last one you tested was?
<popey> well, calendar didn't start previously
<popey> i haven't dogfooded properly for a few days
<didrocks> popey: adb shell mirscreencast -m /tmp/mir_socket -n1
<didrocks> adb pull /tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba
<didrocks> convert -size 768x1280 -depth 8 mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba screenshot.png
<popey> http://imgur.com/ddIvGSh
<popey> thanks
<didrocks> popey: it's… art :)
<didrocks> minimalist was a thing I heard
<popey> otehr apps broken too
<popey> but differently
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7083526/
<popey> has some theme component been dropped?
<didrocks> popey: no, I see nothing related in the past 4 days :/
<popey> hmm
<didrocks> just checked the diff…
<didrocks> in case I missed anything
<didrocks> but no :/
<didrocks> can you try to revert just to #235?
<popey> sure
<didrocks> first to see if it's on the latest latest for you
<didrocks> I think dave and others will have noticed this as well
<didrocks> hanks
<didrocks> thanks*
 * didrocks finishes his upgrade
<popey> aha, i think i may know..
 * popey fiddles
<didrocks> popey: user's issue, like due to you, you and only you? :)
<popey> could be ㋛
<popey> hey dude, if we're going to be on 200M phones, some of those users will be idiots
<popey> I am simulating that
<popey> \o/ fixed
<popey> lets not speak of this again
<didrocks> popey: no no no
<didrocks> you told too much
<didrocks> or not enough
<didrocks> so, there is no way back :p
<popey> I backed up all my data the other day
<popey> sick of setting everything up
<didrocks> making sense…
<popey> restored it last night
<popey> adb push phone_backup /home/phablet
<didrocks> yep
<popey> means most of /home/phablet now owned by root
<didrocks> ah :)
<popey> chown fixed it
<didrocks> hehe
<popey> Sorry ☻
<didrocks> ok, let's not talk about it then :p
<popey> haha
<didrocks> ok, confirmed I do not have that here :)
<popey> haha
<popey> fancy that
<didrocks> popey: ok, I hope that this new image will be next promoted one, so dogfooding will be important :)
<popey> ok
<popey> \o/
<popey> screenshot script updated
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-13-083616.png
<didrocks> popey: your clock is wrong, OMG YOU HAVE A BUG! :)
<popey> hah
<popey>  /nick chicken_little
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> ah… 236 testing starts \o/
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks for the click link system explanation :)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<sil2100> didrocks: you have the meeting e-mail? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: no, I didn't get it again :/
<ogra_> sigh, i knew it wasnt clever to use my normal account during UDS ... now i cant get into the meeting again
<didrocks> ogra_: try harder!
<didrocks> no pressure, we are waiting for you :p
<didrocks> (and of course, bitch about you as you're not around)
<davmor2> ogra_: different browsers for different accounts ;)
<ogra_> i use different browsers differently  :P
<davmor2> didrocks: things are looking pretty good on 236 for me :)
<ogra_> for me all input just died on flo
<ogra_> hmm, no, just the webapp
<ogra_> and not only this one
<ogra_> seems all webapps are crashy after a while, some even right after startup
<sil2100> I don't like the sound of that
<ogra_> well, it kind of goes hand in hand with the webbrowser-app crashes i suspect
<davmor2> ogra_: I see no crashers here on mako let me reflash flo and try there
<davmor2> Morning all by the way :)
<ogra_> heh
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<psivaa> sil2100: the tests on mako in the lab has finished. so we could continue on the unity8 investigation
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> psivaa: give me a moment
<sil2100> I will prepare everything
<didrocks> psivaa: did you rerun the webbrowser-app ones?
<psivaa> didrocks: sorry, not yet. will do that
<didrocks> psivaa: and do you know what failed on music-app and dropping letters?
<didrocks> psivaa: maybe do it before sil2100 is available :)
<didrocks> (the settling thingy)
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, doing it straight away
<sil2100> Indeed ;) I need to modify some more parts of the test
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, I didn't manage to point this out in the session yesterday - there's a bit too much monitoring involved during the landing process, do you think we could have a bot that would ping landers on IRC here when jobs complete?
<didrocks> Saviq: please open a feature request. Would be nice to have feedback first on recent improvements I've introduced for the landers though
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm afraid we're going to turn the intermediate train process in something long-lived if we start adding too much
<psivaa> didrocks: unity-system-compositor  and /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scope-home/unity-scope-home are on top of music and dropping letters settle tests
<Saviq> didrocks, where should I open? ubuntu-ci-services-itself?
<didrocks> Saviq: cupstream2distro
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, none changed recently and are not linked to any test, so I'm happy to call that a non issue for now
<didrocks> psivaa: let's hope the webbrowser-app rerun will give us good news
<Saviq> didrocks, re: adding too much... sure, but those ideas can hopefully live through CI Train and get on CI Airline when ready
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, could rerun them if you'd like after the webbrowser tests
<didrocks> psivaa: not really needed I guess
<didrocks> just let's focus and believe in webbrowser
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, thank you :)
<didrocks> psivaa: keep me posted, thanks!
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe it will be time for me to practice some go…
<Saviq> didrocks, ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1291966
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291966 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Event-driven instead of polled interaction" [Wishlist,New]
<popey> didrocks: update manager seems broken in #236 - it keeps prompting for the same apps over and over
<jdstrand> that may not be a 236 thing
<popey> the mail from Roman Zonov on the phone list prompted me to look
<jdstrand> I'm on 229 and saw that. that was the first with update-manager back iirc after being gone a while. I had some 10 apps that needed updating, so I did 'update all' (or whatever)
<popey> yeah, it has broken in the past
<jdstrand> at the end, 2 were left as needing to still be updated, so I updated them manually
<popey> but it worked again, and now its broken again
<popey> yes, that was a package issue - calc and weather, right?
<jdstrand> and they were still listed as not updated
<jdstrand> honestly, I'm not sure-- when I did it I wasn't at my computer or in a position to diagnose
<popey> for a few days there were broken updates for calc and weather
<jdstrand> popey: but those sound about right, yes
<didrocks> popey: jdstrand: yeah, not new at all
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks. Question, how would you make then people caring if something is stuck in proposed or in NEW for hours then? As they expect to receive a ping and don't look back at the spreadsheet
<didrocks> thanks for the debug & fix jdstrand btw :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: you're welcome. btw, I had quite some issues using citrain for the first time yesterday
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure, but the publishing job could monitor it and time out?
<Saviq> or maybe fork a proposed-monitoring job or something, that would time out and ping
<sil2100> psivaa: let me send you a modified version of test_url_dispatcher.py
<didrocks> Saviq: and so harass people like every 4h?
<sil2100> psivaa: when re-running the AP test suite, are we forced to do a reinstall, or will it use the existing, pre-installed packages?
<didrocks> jdstrand: seems the bot doesn't have commit access to trunk, right?
<didrocks> jdstrand: that's something that needs to be done when people swith "in CI Train": True
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure about the details, as in how long can a proposed migration take, but I'd say pinging one time would be enough
<jdstrand> didrocks: that was one thing-- that isn't a big deal
<didrocks> Saviq: if the person isn't connected at that time?
<Saviq> didrocks, email
<Saviq> didrocks, it's not like it's worse than today
<didrocks> Saviq: well, today people know they need to look at the spreadsheet/dashboard
<Saviq> didrocks, at that point either the user would have to act and/or restart the monitoring job to get another report
<didrocks> Saviq: here, you are creating other expectation
<psivaa> sil2100: test_url_dispatcher.py wont be reinstalled if we have a version there
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, but if you say that if the migration monitoring fails, for whatever reason, there is action required, it would IMO be fine
<sil2100> Excellent
<Saviq> didrocks, whether that action is fixing whatever issue caused the migration to get stuck, or just kicking the monitor again
<jdstrand> didrocks: if you look at builds 59-74, you could do some archaeology, but basically, I didn't know how to setup the branch correctly to work with citrain. I didn't have a url in my notes and didn't come across it. if it exists and was in training and I missed it, that's on me
<didrocks> Saviq: ? the monitoring is working, the question is if it's get stuck, today, you are excepted to look at the spreadsheet
<didrocks> on the other hand, you will just get pinged one
<jdstrand> didrocks: but I have a native package, so I had to set up debian/control differently. I saw what stgraber did for click, so adjusted that
<didrocks> jdstrand: do you have a link for me to look at?
<didrocks> jdstrand: the only exceptation is that "bzr bd" works
<jdstrand> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-1-build/59/ - http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-1-build/74/
<jdstrand> jdstrand: really have no idea why what stgraber did worked, but it did
<jdstrand> didrocks: then it was the changelog handling
<didrocks> jdstrand: 59 has the info, didn't?
<jdstrand> at first, it added the first 100 commits
<didrocks> 2014-03-12 21:30:42,404 ERROR There is no commit message in https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/click-apparmor/click-apparmor.lstat. Please check that you set a commit message on all your MPs.
<didrocks> jdstrand: yeah, you missed a release tag I guess
<jdstrand> didrocks: I'm not asking that you look through all of it-- I'm just saying those have everything if you want to
<jdstrand> so, I didn't know how changelog handling should be-- so, yes, I missed it in the MP
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, I think you just didn't setup it. We are doing that verification when in the bootcamp, we turn "in CI Train" to yes
<jdstrand> I added it and got the last 100 commits, even though I had the 0.1.14 tag already
<didrocks> jdstrand: hum, weird, it's getting the previous release, and tagging it
<didrocks> then, just collect since the previous release tag
<jdstrand> I asked cyphermox to look at my wiki pages, but I didn't ask about my branch
<Saviq> didrocks, the "needs to look at..." is the bad part, I need to remember to look at it in between other tasks, and I often forget, missing the time when I could have already acted by minutes, or worse, hours
<jdstrand> didrocks: yes, that didn't work
<didrocks> (and it's the setup for the 300 projects we have)
<didrocks> hum
<Saviq> didrocks, let's discuss on the bug?
<jdstrand> but then, all of a sudden, it did
<didrocks> I'll try to have a look
<jdstrand> and I don't know why
<didrocks> Saviq: well, then, people don't look and complain as well they don't know about the image state
<didrocks> because the landing email isn't enough
<didrocks> and they don't look at the spreadsheet
 * didrocks is unsure about what to do
<didrocks> jdstrand: I'll have a look and see, we should probably update as well the bootstrapping project wiki page
<jdstrand> didrocks: the whole time, my MP branch had changes to debian/changelog. then, after it was working, I was getting weird duplicate entries in the autogenerated one
<didrocks> jdstrand: do you have your final branch?
<didrocks> jdstrand: the rule is pretty simple: it's taking the commit message if you didn't touch debian/changelog in that MP
<didrocks> if you changed anything in debian/changelog in the MP, it won't add anything
<jdstrand> finally the combination seemed to be: have a commit message in the MP that exactly matches what is in the branch (minus the first and last lines (ie, no pkackage ..., and no committer), set the disrtibution name to UNRELEASED, increment the version to something not in the landing ppa, use urgency=low
<didrocks> jdstrand: not really
 * cjwatson scans the Qt silo for successful builds in the primary archive without successful builds in the silo, finds none
<didrocks> it's the rule I put above ^
<cjwatson> that's a relief
<jdstrand> I was told that if I had changes to debian/changelog, it would prefer those. I did the whole time, so I don't know why I had 100 commit messages at first-- but the debian/changelog wasn't set to UNRELEASED or urgency=low, so maybe it was that
<cjwatson> jdstrand: FWIW that isn't a combination I've needed to follow with click
<jdstrand> didrocks: re not really> except, yes, really :) it may not suypposed to work that way, but that was the only combination that worked
<didrocks> jdstrand: urgency=low has nothing to do for sure :)
<cjwatson> I use UNRELEASED as a matter of course; but urgency=medium has been fine for me and I haven't needed to be at all careful about the commit message
<didrocks> so, as told:
<didrocks> (please read this :p)
<didrocks> 1. we collect and merge the branches
<jdstrand> what can I say-- robru suggested I change it, then it started working. maybe there was another change that went with it. I don't know
<didrocks> 2. then, we start from previous released version available in debian/changelog
<didrocks> look for the tag
<didrocks> bzr log --diff -r tag:<that version>
<didrocks> and on each commit on the mainline
<didrocks> è we take the commit message if debian/changelog wasn't touched in that commit
<didrocks> - we don't do anything if debian/changelog has changed
<didrocks> and that's what is filing the changelog
<jdstrand> didrocks: right, so I thought I had done what was needed for '2'-- I had a tag and I changed the changelog, and I got 100 commits. I can say that I didn't use UNRELEASED at this point
<jdstrand> didrocks: but, I'm not trying to waste your time here. this isn't a proper bug report-- I don't have all the exact steps to repeat. I am more describing how it all played out and it took hours to finally get it sorted
<didrocks> jdstrand: weird, this code has been there for almost 2 years, I'm sure we're missing something in the boostrap process
<cjwatson> UNRELEASED sounds like a plausible candidate, if dch -r is being used
<jdstrand> if I had been pointed to a wiki page in training that said "here is how you set up your branches. here is how autocommits work. here is how the changelog is generated. ps-jenkins needs to have commit access. here is what you do differently for a native packag. etc" then I would have been better off
<didrocks> jdstrand: we had that for daily releases
<jdstrand> if I was pointed to that and missed it, again, that's on me
<didrocks> jdstrand: remember I was tasked for 2 days for CI Train
<didrocks> and I'm already at 12h+ a day, so if someone can either take that off me or help here…
<cjwatson> I dunno about you but that argument never works for me ;-)
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, I keep being hopeful :p
<dobey> are native versions not working in CI train? does it not use the same code as the older daily-release stuff?
<didrocks> dobey: it's the same code
<didrocks> dobey: so your change is in
<didrocks> and click is native IIRC
<dobey> oh ok, good
<cjwatson> it is
<jdstrand> didrocks: well, also, note, I am not being critical of the process or of you. I was asked last night to let you know the issues I had. I am only suggesting that if I or others had been pointed at wiki documentation, then I (and/or others-- maybe I'm the only one) would've had an easier time coming online
<jdstrand> didrocks: so, don't feel you have to be an archaeologist, just saying, if you want to dive in, you know where to look
<Saviq> fginther, hey, so we've reached one more instance where we need to land unity8 and unity-mir together, but -ci jobs obviously don't know about that, is there any short-term plan to improve that situation or do we need to wait for CI Airline for that?
<didrocks> jdstrand: I agree that's needed, I'll try to get some people documenting that, we need a good bootstrap story rather than "ask us"
<didrocks> psivaa: webbrowser-app is fine now
<dobey> ideally the bootstrap story would be "convert your package to native"
<jdstrand> didrocks: re ask us> I did ask-- I had a note to ask if I was setup properly, but I didn't think to ask if the branch was setup right, so my questions were leading
<didrocks> dobey: not the case for everyone, a lot of people are opinionated in different ways
<psivaa> didrocks: yep, just running once more to confirm
<cjwatson> well, ultimately our CI needs to be able to handle a variety of package types
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, but if you have a branch with 100 without any tag for previous releases, no way to get that info reliably
<dobey> didrocks: yes, well, there is no "for everyone" case. but "make it native" is a) simple b) well understood by people who make packages
<cjwatson> if it can only handle things we're upstream for, that limits its usefulness
<jdstrand> didrocks: I think maybe it was assumed in training that people coming online were already doing daily releases in the past. this was my first time setting up a branch in this manner...
<didrocks> to generate a changelog
<cjwatson> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> jdstrand: probably yeah, we had no change for most of projects
<didrocks> basically it's:
<didrocks> - getting the bot commit rights to access the project
<didrocks> - ensure bzr bd is working (for bzr branch)
<jdstrand> didrocks: so I didn't really understand the technical implications of doing the automerge and autochangelog.
<didrocks> - get the previous release tagged
<jdstrand> didrocks: so I didn't ask more questions. that is probably on me too
<cjwatson> with click we have a separate thing under ~ubuntu-managed-branches that the bot commits to, which I then merge back
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yeah, I noticed that
<didrocks> yeah, I know, and you have a special tag in debian/control which tells "don't do anything to the changelog about from dch -r it"
<cjwatson> right
<didrocks> s/about/apart/
<jdstrand> I still need to work out the autocommit bits, but I understand how to do that
<cjwatson> didrocks: I know you know :)  but suspected jdstrand didn't have all the details
<elopio> cjohnston: I need some help understanding why the clock tests are not being run here: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/75/label=mako-06/testReport/%28root%29/ubuntu_clock_app/phablet_test_run/?
<didrocks> davmor2: so, dogfooding == +1? :)
<fginther> Saviq, We don't have an intermediate plan for that use case. It's probably worth a discussion with didrocks if there is a reasonable short term fix for that
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah I said it looked good hours ago dude ;)  I just need to fill out a million and one forms now
<jdstrand> didrocks: there are a few bona-fide bugs though: 1) when I click 'build' in jenkins it takes me to 2fa. noscript thinks it is an XSS. 2) if I change debian/changelog, jenkins tells me I still need to have a commit message in the MP, even though it is (apparently) discarded. 3) cause the autocommit failed, I was told to free the silo. I did, but the spreadsheet didn't notice that the changes actually migrated to trusty-- it seemed it could hav
<didrocks> fginther: no idea, as it's clearly the airline for that
<davmor2> [11:05 ]<davmor2> didrocks: things are looking pretty good on 236 for me :)
<cjohnston> elopio: looking
<didrocks> davmor2: just confirming it was a clera +1 from you :)
<fginther> Saviq, A lot of it will have to do with the timeline for rolling out the ci-airline. If we can continue to make good progress on it, it may not be that painful for long
<jdstrand> didrocks: regarding debian/control> X-Auto-Uploader. and now I know what it does based on your comment :)
<Saviq> fginther, mhm
<didrocks> jdstrand: I guess 1) is a general jenkins + online account integration?
<didrocks> sorry sso
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah seems no better or worse than 226 or 229
<jdstrand> didrocks: re 1> perhaps, just passing it along
<didrocks> jdstrand: for 2), yeah, I need to work on that
<didrocks> jdstrand: on 3) -> well, I would say it's complicated to do in the timeframe I'm given for it
<didrocks> jdstrand: can't do with 2 days all functionalities that are in a month project, and this one would be a special case hard to track TBH
<didrocks> ogra_: let's promote #236 then!
<cjohnston> elopio: it looks like things are being run, at 08:41
<jdstrand> didrocks: there seems to be a 4) autochangelog didn't dtrt wrt tag -- I don't know the exact symptoms though. it magically went away. perhaps it was related to the distribution name... I really don't know. the bug is probably that I didn't format things correctly (ie, a docs bug)
<ogra_> didrocks, ok
<jdstrand> didrocks: again, this isn't me being critical. I'm only giving feedback as a first time user. feel free to add it to a TODO list or delegate, or whatever
<elopio> cjohnston: on the logs I see (process:3131): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/32011/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<didrocks> jdstrand: I'm really puzzled on the 4) though, and hard to see after the fact (because of the rerun) why it didn't pick up the tag
<elopio> could that be related? It says critical.
<cjohnston> elopio: no idea.. fginther ^
<fginther> cjohnston, elopio reading backlog
<jdstrand> didrocks: fwiw, robru poured through the code and couldn't see it either. I wouldn't necessarily waste too much time on it if we are going to have docs for the bzr branches
<didrocks> jdstrand: yeah, I think it's the best approach to get
<jdstrand> it would take too long to recreate-- there were commits to trunk, to the MP, changes to the MP in LP, re-requests to merge, incrementing versions, distribution name changes, etc, etc
<jdstrand> there was a lot going on trying to get it to work :)
<jdstrand> ok, enough about all that
<didrocks> jdstrand: ah, on the commit message though
<didrocks> jdstrand: as the bot bzr merge in your branch
<didrocks> it needs to have a commit message
<jdstrand> now that click-apparmor is all set up (except the autocommit, which I may need today) I'd like to request a landing for 2.0. this is for supporting the 14.04 frameworks. it can come after qt5.2. I am off tomorrow and there is no landings meeting today
<didrocks> it can maybe debcommit if there are changes in debian/changelog
<jdstrand> didrocks: in the docs, it might be worthwhile to mention that commits to debian/changelog need to happen in a certain matter
<jdstrand> s/matter/manner/
<didrocks> what do you mean?
<jdstrand> whoa, not click-apparmor 2.0, but 0.2
<didrocks> ah, no that far :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: I sometimes commit to debian/changelog with the code commits. a couple of times in this conversation, it sounds like maybe it needs to happen differently. perhaps I misunderstood
<elopio> cjohnston, fginther: I can get it on my phone. Test starts to run, then gets stuck showing NaN on some timer rows, and finally the terminal prints killed.
<didrocks> jdstrand: I'm not sure as well you got the support you needed TBH
<elopio> and now my phone doesn't want to turn the screen on :/
<didrocks> jdstrand: some people operating the engine have misconception, and even repeating the same things, it doesn't seem to stick
 * sil2100 has to jump out on an emergency right now ;/
<jdstrand> well, people are busy. I haven't done autolandings before
<jdstrand> note> people were not too busy to help me
<jdstrand> robru and cyphermox were very helpful and responsive
<didrocks> jdstrand: basically, the rule is simple: if you change debian/changelog, it won't touch it for that MP. If you didn't, it will take the commit message on the mainline
<cjwatson> jdstrand: for click, I more or less always commit to debian/changelog with the code commits, FWIW
<jdstrand> yes, that is my understanding and what I've documented for myself
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok, good to know
<didrocks> jdstrand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/StackPublish#The_prepare_phase (5th bullet)
<didrocks> 6th sorry
<didrocks> "Then, we prepare the changelog content.
<didrocks> "
<fginther> elopio, that sounds a bit like the behavior in the test. I see "killed" on the log
<fginther> elopio, "Killed" to be precise
<jdstrand> I might chalk it all up to that trunk didn't have X-Auto-Uploader and did do UNRELEASED (though it did have a tag)
<jdstrand> s/did do/didn't do/
<jdstrand> didrocks: ack> I didn't have the page in my notes. like I said, if it was given, that's on me
<elopio> fginther: I suppose it's autopilot being killed, because if it's just the clock, then on the following test autopilot would open it again.
<didrocks> jdstrand: well, this is the special case for core-devs/people who want to control themselves the changelog (only click and system-image are using that)
<didrocks> jdstrand: you enter that category, so you can use it :)
<Saviq> fginther, didrocks, I think the simplest short-term thing we could do would be to allow providing a ppa: parameter to be added for -ci jobs - would obviously require manual intervention, but once a dependant silo is built, we could use it in -ci jobs for additional verification
<didrocks> in that case, it will never try to generate the changelog
<jdstrand> didrocks: I see
<didrocks> Saviq: agreed
<didrocks> jdstrand: let me check what it does if you don't set it to UNRELEASED though
<jdstrand> as for click-apparmor 0.2, may I have a slot in Pending?
<didrocks> jdstrand: sure, sil2100 ^
<elopio> well, it's like everything gets stuck
<jdstrand> I don't really care if it lands today or anything-- I just want it to be all built so we can land after qt5.2 lands. cause once that lands, we are going to add the 14.04 click frameworks
<fginther> elopio, any crash files?
<Mirv> rsalveti: your 5.1.1-1ubuntu5 in qtwebkit-c looks great! meaning, that can be used as is without recompilation if need be. I was looking to get your changes into my branch but there's nothing to change really from yours.
<rsalveti> Mirv: you're fast
<rsalveti> :P
<rsalveti> was upgrading it here
<fginther> Saviq, that's not an impossible idea.  I have some changes coming for the touch testing in a couple weeks. I think that might be an easy add
<jdstrand> didrocks: one last thing, and it is more of a heads up. I'm going to ask for a landing for apparmor first thing next week. apparmor is controlled by us, but for historical reasons, we have orig.tar.gz and treat it like an upstream. I imagine I'll want to upload packages to the silo ppa. we don't need to discuss this all now, but just fyi, I'll need more hand-holding next week
<Mirv> rsalveti: you don't have that many PPAs to browse through to find possible treats :)
<rsalveti> Mirv: :-) but cool, still testing, but can indeed be used without recompilation
<didrocks> jdstrand: hum, seems sil2100 isn't there…
<didrocks> jdstrand: let me asssign it to you, but I don't see a line
<Saviq> fginther, awesome, btw, do you know who do I talk to to make sure smokeng does the same changes to unlock you guys did for touch testrunner?
<elopio> fginther: I get almost the same as http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=mako-06/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_clock_app/application-click-com.ubuntu.clock_clock_1.0.373.log
<didrocks> jdstrand: sure no worry :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: that is a question in the process. should I add a line to Pending and then request a silo or do I ask first?
<didrocks> jdstrand: no, just add a line, then turn the "Ready" to Yes
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> ok
 * jdstrand does that
<didrocks> jdstrand: we are looking regularly at the spreadsheet, so if you are not in a hurry, no real need to ping us
<didrocks> you can always ping us if needed of course :)
<jdstrand> I'll add the line, then prepare it all today. I won't mark to Ready until later today
<jdstrand> didrocks: thanks again! and thanks for listening to my whining :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, we'll assign it once you set it to Ready ;)
<fginther> Saviq, that would normally be doanac` and plars-away, but I can check to see what it's doing... give me a moment please
<rsalveti> davmor2: mind trying webkit from https://launchpad.net/~rsalveti/+archive/qtwebkit-c/+packages ?
<didrocks> jdstrand: no worry
<jdstrand> my tone was not intended to be of complaint, but of information
<didrocks> yeah, I know, no worry
<jdstrand> sharing
<jdstrand> ok
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<rsalveti> davmor2: add the ppa, run apt-get update, then: apt-get install libqt5webkit5=5.1.1-1ubuntu5 libqt5webkit5-qmlwebkitplugin=5.1.1-1ubuntu5
<fginther> elopio, but nothing in /var/crash?
<rsalveti> Mirv: but yeah, I can play fruity pops again :-)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: thanks for your help too. the pointers on what stgraber did and the info on your click/citrain experience was/is very helpful
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^
<Mirv> davmor2: popey: ^ if you have time to test rsalveti's special qtwebkit (to see if it works good for us, also for the OpenGL webapps), see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7084694/ on how to install on your Qt 5.2 enabled device
<fginther> Saviq, it's using the 'old' method. The process helpers method was added on march 6, but backed out the next day
<davmor2> Mirv, rsalveti: I can after lunch yes
<popey> Mirv: unsure I'll have time. I'm solid with UDS sessions today
<ogra_> rsalveti, yay
<ogra_> most important !
<elopio> fginther: no, nothing there.
<Saviq> fginther, hmm so sounds about the same time you guys were doing the changes for touch testrunner
<elopio> oh, there's one file now.
<Saviq> fginther, thanks, I'll pick it up with the guys
<fginther> Saviq, you're welcome
<Saviq> doanac`, plars-away, hey guys, wanted to ask about the unity8 unlock script used in smoke tests, we're removing the thing you're relying on soon, fginther and om26er already implemented the new method using unity8's helpers that we maintain, apparently you tried it and backed out around a week ago, can we help making the switch somehow?
<fginther> Saviq, who soon before the thing you going to remove gets removed?
<fginther> s/who/how/
<elopio> fginther: http://ubuntuone.com/5jruFMGVY7ueXemsPhxndI
<didrocks> jdstrand: I think I've an evil idea on how to do 3) (the wrong gave up when you didn't really gave up)
<didrocks> in a cheap way
<Saviq> fginther, we already have the branch ack'ed, just waiting for Qt 5.2 to land, and then - asap
<fginther> Saviq, thanks for the timeline
<Saviq> fginther, but obviously only after we resolve this testing situation
<jdstrand> didrocks: neat :)
<sergiusens> fginther, I'd just move that to phablet-test-run with an option to have 'whatever component we need' reloaded with the testability driver
<fginther> sergiusens, ack, there's also an unlock_unity() method in this case. But I agree, there's no reason this can't be done as part of ptr.
<sergiusens> fginther, just so we are all on the same page
 * sergiusens needs the FFe approved though
<didrocks> sergiusens: I saw the status changing
<didrocks> I guess it was on your bug
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, someone marked it confirmed; not sure that's from the release team though
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, I don't know
<didrocks> didn't click on the name, but doesn't ring a bell
<rsalveti> Mirv: I'd guess we also need to rebuild webbrowser-app?
<rsalveti> I can rebuild it as well
<fginther> elopio, now that you have a crash, do you have what you need to make progress on it? At the moment, I don't know why the job didn't record any logs or the crash, I can create a bug for it.
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, 3) fixed (even if it's a rare corner case where you can't merge your branch but components are in destination)
<elopio> fginther: well, I need to decipher it. When I try to report it with apport-cli, I get:
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084803/
<elopio> I'm not really sure what I'm looking for.
<jdstrand> didrocks: nice! (that was fast :)
<Mirv> rsalveti: maybe, but at least it doesn't fail to find any symbols or such
<rsalveti> Mirv: yeah
<rsalveti> but it's always good anyway
<Mirv> sure it is
<rsalveti> Mirv: problem is that to rebuild on the ppa, we first need to drop the 5.2 based qtwebkit packages
<rsalveti> and copy the 5.1 ones
<rsalveti> Mirv: do we have the 5.2 qtwebkit packages available at another ppa?
<Mirv> rsalveti: yeah, I was wondering whether it would be best to do already (first making a backup of the 5.2.1 debs somewhere)
<rsalveti> if so we can probably drop it already from landing 6, and copy the 5.1.1 on top
<rsalveti> Mirv: yeah
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok, let me handle it
<rsalveti> Mirv: thanks
<fginther> elopio, try '/usr/share/apport/whoopsie-upload-all -t 0'. it might do enough to get a stack trace
<fginther> elopio, if so, it'll update the crash file in place
<sergiusens> elopio, send me the crash
<elopio> sergiusens: http://ubuntuone.com/5jruFMGVY7ueXemsPhxndI
<elopio> fginther: running that...
<elopio> fginther: after running whoopsie: http://ubuntuone.com/2j253XGeiTTh0GSZKubHQ3
<elopio> not a lot more, it added the dependencies.
<sergiusens> elopio, I think that's a bogus error because there's no core in your crash file
<sergiusens> elopio, looking by the loaded symbols; and if this only happens in autopilot testing; I'd look at /usr/lib/libautopilot_driver_qt5.so.1.0.0 and probably /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/PerformanceMetrics/libUbuntuPerformanceMetrics.so
<elopio> sergiusens: it doesn't happen only with autopilot testing.
<elopio> when I open the clock manually, and go to the timer tab, I see the same as autopilot, and after a while it crashes.
<elopio> anyway, I still don't know what should I look on those libs :). Mirv, something about this makes sense to you?
<sergiusens> elopio, I suggest to load the clock app and attach gdb to qmlscene
<elopio> ok, I'll try to do that.
<mhr3> sil2100, can i get a ignore conflicts silo for line 37?
<didrocks> jdstrand: the vUDS session was boring. So 2/ -> fixed. We try to fallback to debcommit if there is no commit message available
<didrocks> jdstrand: it's in preprod now, I'll put that in prod if everything's fine tomorrow morning
<mhr3> didrocks, to kill your boredom ^^ :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: I'm passing 1/ to webops, but I guess nobody is maintaining the jenkins sso plugin I'm afraid :/ on 4/ -> I have no idea on the tag
<didrocks> mhr3: I'm sad sil2100 is again not around :/
<silDroid> mhr3: I think so, yes, although I'm not in front of my pc right bow
<silDroid> *now
<silDroid> I'm around around, I can try doing it now ;)
<didrocks> silDroid: hum, it's been some hours I'm asking you and it happens quite often you are not around :/
<silDroid> Might take a bit longer, through the phibe
<didrocks> anyway
<didrocks> mhr3: I'm doing it… you are not going to publish click-scope before 5.2?
<mhr3> didrocks, probably not, unless 5.2 takes few more days
<didrocks> mhr3: should be today or tomorrow
<Mirv> elopio: I'm not sure, but the .crash files don't have a CoreDump so it's not the sort of crasher that a backtrace can be gotten for
<rsalveti> didrocks: thanks for the locked component list
<didrocks> rsalveti: yw
<silDroid> psivaa: any progress? How far is it?
<jdstrand> didrocks: re 2> again, nice! :)
<psivaa> silDroid: the tests finished.. let me find the logs after this meeting that i am in .. in about 20 mins
<jdstrand> didrocks: as for '1', yeah-- I haven't see that sso XSS anywhere else besides jenkins, so thought it was odd
<didrocks> jdstrand: I think it's a plugin canonical contributed (https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/OpenID+plugin)
<didrocks> jdstrand: we have it installed on most of our jenkins instance AFAIK
<silDroid> psivaa: thanks, as the time of test execution made me wonder if those got ran ;) It still says something 2 hours ago
<ogra_> === Image 236 Promoted ===
 * jdstrand is not a big jenkins user until recently, if you hadn't guessed :)
<didrocks> ogra_: sweet!
<didrocks> jdstrand: heh, I won't blame you for that :p
<ogra_> sorry that it took so long
<didrocks> ogra_: well, it's ok, the image isn't going to change by itself :p
<psivaa> silDroid: those runs can not be seen in the dashboard. but: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-unity8/27/
<didrocks> mhr3: assigned
<silDroid> psivaa: ah, right, looking! Thanks
<silDroid> Hmmm
<silDroid> psivaa: give me a poke once you're after the meeting
<pmcgowan> rsalveti,Mirv  anything I can help with landings wise
<pmcgowan> I saw we reverted webkit to last version
<psivaa> silDroid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085028/ *.qml
<Mirv> pmcgowan: schedule a meeting in two hours so we can catch up again?
<pmcgowan> ok
<Mirv> yes, the webkit reversion seems to help with the OpenGL games
<psivaa> silDroid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085032/ test_results.xml
<Mirv> so it could be the solution until oxide arrives
<davmor2> rsalveti, Mirv: that fix seems to let all three play again
<psivaa> silDroid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085034/ tmp*.desktop
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yeah, let's talk during the uds lunch break
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, Mirv scheduled
<elopio> sergiusens, Mirv: does this give more information? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085037/
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: but it seems that the qtwebkit revert helps fixing the webgl games
<rsalveti> davmor2: great
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, odd, but who knows
<pmcgowan> oxide will help fer sure
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: it's fine, we don't need to care much anyway
<pmcgowan> agreed
<silDroid> psivaa: thanks, but it seems the first pastebin (the one with qml) is the same as the result pastebin here
<rsalveti> all we needed is a working webkit until we're able to land oxide
<silDroid> Anyway, magic
<sergiusens> elopio, v4 was the new qml engine, right?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ^^?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: there's just one remaining issue that tsdgeos is investigating (qmlscene crash)
<elopio> yes
<davmor2> rsalveti: is that the next big land after 5.2.1 or is the next one scopes?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> elopio, so it's v4
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, did the sudoku issue get fixed?
<Mirv> elopio: it might be related to the one that was given to tsdgeos rsalveti filed about
<rsalveti> davmor2: not sure what is next, but oxide will take a few days at least to be ready
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: there's a mr already, didn't test it though
<davmor2> rsalveti: man days :'(
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, hah, he just deleted the line that failed
<pmcgowan> probably was not needed anyway
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: right :-)
<rsalveti> elopio: sergiusens: looks like a different crash, is that qt5.2 related? also, what crashed exactly?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, clock app
<sergiusens> rsalveti, qt5.2
<elopio> rsalveti: if you have your phone with qt5.2, just open the clock and go to the timer tab
<rsalveti> sergiusens: when running autopilot?
<elopio> you might need to click a preset.
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<rsalveti> let me try
<davmor2> pmcgowan: after hearing that the phone is sabdfl's sudoku machine now we have to make sure that it works it's critical right :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, super critical, defcon 5
<elopio> ogra_: btw, thanks for the screenshooter. It was really hard to report bugs taking photos to the phone with my webcam :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, balloons so can we get that mr landed for sudoku?
<ogra_> :)
<balloons> haha davmor2
<davmor2> pmcgowan: nothing I can do about it,  I think it is one for balloons and popey maybe?
<rsalveti> elopio: not sure if crashed, but my flo is now dead
<rsalveti> even ssh was dropped
<davmor2> rsalveti: ran out of battery?
<rsalveti> no, screen is still on ;-)
<rsalveti> but it seems cpu is on fire in here
<elopio> rsalveti: give it some time, then the clock app will be closed, your device will be again usable, and the crash will appear on /var/crash
<rsalveti> and eating all the memory
<elopio>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1292047
<psivaa> silDroid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085119/ sorry about it earlier
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292047 in Ubuntu Clock App "Timer tab doesn't show the preset labels and shows NaN on the time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> yeah, this is a serious bug
<rsalveti> it makes the device useless basically
<rsalveti> consuming 76% of my ram
<rsalveti> and oom already killed a bunch of other guys
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<davmor2> rsalveti: do you get video for unity8 vuds session
<rsalveti> following oem customizations atm
<ogra_> same here
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> sil2100: is that enough. i need to enable some devices in the lab if we are done with it for the next tests to picke the right devices
<sil2100> psivaa: could you double check if there still is no url-dispatcher?
<sil2100> log?
<psivaa> sil2100: not under /home/phablet/.cache/upstart
<sil2100> What madness is that, eh
<sil2100> psivaa: last question - the *.desktop file you got from /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/tmp1I0Vwc.desktop, right?
<psivaa> sil2100: yeas
<psivaa> *yes
<sil2100> Too bad we can't really see what's happening on screen
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, my calculator works again
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: now you can calculate the tip for cjwatson and me :)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, hang on there
<jdstrand> what is 20% of 0?
<pmcgowan> right
<jdstrand> :)
<pmcgowan> but you have to split it
<jdstrand> better make it 25% then
<jdstrand> I'll only take 7% for my bit. I didn't do nearly the heavy lifting
<sil2100> psivaa: are you still around for a different test for a different issue ;p ?
<psivaa> sil2100: could do.. :)
<sil2100> psivaa: so, I would need any mako device that just ran all the tests (and had the _usr_sbin_system-image-dbus.32011.crash crash)
<sil2100> psivaa: could you log into that device and do a simple `ls -l /var/log/system-image`?
<sil2100> We want to see if the perms are alright
<psivaa> sil2100: the device that ran all the tests has been used for some other installation. i'll run ubuntu_system_settings test which i think produces this crash
<sil2100> psivaa: ok, thanks :)
<rsalveti> Mirv: it seems you already updated everyone that depends on qtwebkit
<psivaa> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085394/ is the client.log under /var/log/system-image/
<psivaa> on the device that saw _usr_sbin_system-image-dbus.32011.cras crash
<sil2100> psivaa: can you check the permissions of files there?
<sil2100> Like, the permission of /var/log/system-image and the files there (so like ls -l /var/log/system-image)
<psivaa> sil2100: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7085411/
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks! :)
<psivaa> sil2100: yw :). can i release the device?
<psivaa> before forgetting :)
<sil2100> psivaa: yes, thanks ;) But I don't guarantee I won't poke you or someone else in the nearest time again ;p Sorry about that!
<psivaa> sil2100: ok :)
<Mirv> rsalveti: yeah, most, some manual uploads building in another PPA but CI Train ones were rebuilt already
<balloons> pmcgowan, davmor2 the fix for sudoku has been pushed to the store, popey will have a review and it'll land
<pmcgowan> great
<rsalveti> Mirv: great
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: just concerned now with the 2 qmlscene crashes we have
<davmor2> balloons: \o/ sabdfl will be happy to hear that :)
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, I saw the bug for stackbrowser, is there another?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: for clock-app, which is more critical for me
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: as that will trash your device
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, is that a cpu lockup thing?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: it just gets killed when it gets most of the system memory
<rsalveti> cpu and memory
<pmcgowan> oh
<rsalveti> and it's also probably a bug in our app lifecycle
<pmcgowan> bug #?
<rsalveti> as we shouldn't allow an app to trash the system like that
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: bug 1292047
<ubot5> bug 1292047 in Ubuntu Clock App "Timer tab doesn't show the preset labels and shows NaN on the time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292047
<pmcgowan> I dont think we implemented any memory controls per se, just default OOM right
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> but don't know if the app has lower prio than system services
<rsalveti> I saw NM was killed here
<rsalveti> such as ssh
<pmcgowan> thats odd
<pmcgowan> how is it doing the timer
<rsalveti> not sure yet
<rsalveti> Mirv: just updated from landing 6 and can't start gallery-app
<Mirv> rsalveti: it never worked since last Friday when it changed to be a click app, since it needs a rebuild. if you do apt-get install gallery-app you get a second, rebuilt gallery-app icon that works. elopio also tested that the AP:s pass.
<rsalveti> Mirv: oh, great then
<rsalveti> was scared for a second
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: you just need to go to timer, and click at a preset
<rsalveti> we first need to understand why we're getting nan:nan as a preset label
<rsalveti> once you click that, it crashes hard
<pmcgowan> that could be a javascript change
<pmcgowan> oh weird
<balloons> ping doanac`
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: who knows clock-app enough to help us?
<doanac`> balloons: hey
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, maybe nik90 is around
<balloons> doanac`, :-) So, just curious why http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calculator-app-click/ builder seems to be failing.
<nik90> rsalveti, pmcgowan: I am here ;)
<balloons> doanac`, log says click-buddy can't be found
<pmcgowan> nik90, see the bug report above ^^
<pmcgowan> nik90, related to qt 5.2 testing
<balloons> doanac`, seems the builder is using saucy, should be using trusyt methinks
<nik90> pmcgowan: elopio already told me about the error
<nik90> pmcgowan: How can I help?
<doanac`> balloons: but click-buddy shouldn't have gone away
<pmcgowan> nik90, could you try to reproduce it? or any suggestions how to debug
<balloons> doanac`, mm.. I wonder if it didn't get converted to use click-buddy like the other builders
<pmcgowan> nik90, I was assuming you wrote this app is that correct?
<doanac`> balloons: i wonder if phablet-tools got installed: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<nik90> pmcgowan: yes I wrote the code
<doanac`> balloons: that's the problem we can't install phablet-tools in that job
<nik90> pmcgowan: I don't have qt 5.2 installed yet since this is my primary machine for university
<doanac`> let me see if i can see why that would happen
<nik90> pmcgowan: what puzzles me is that the code around the timer list is quite similar to other parts of the app.
<balloons> doanac`, kk
<cyphermox> seb128: re: line 38, any of this should be covered by an FFe, given that there are "changes to match design"
<cyphermox> it's unclear whether it's bugfix or what
<pmcgowan> nik90, how is that model getting loaded, is it from a u1db doc?
<cyphermox> heh, but then I guess there is the lp in the merge anyway
<nik90> pmcgowan: yes it is basic list view which gets the data from u1db.documen.
<pmcgowan> nik90, seems thats not working somehow
<nik90> pmcgowan: Can someone test if commenting out the u1db document code resolves the crash? It is defined in the TimerPage.qml file right at the begining
<nik90> kalikiana: ping
<pmcgowan> nik90, yes we can try that
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ^^
<nik90> rsalveti: after commenting the code, you will need to delete the locally saved u1db file in the clock folder
<nik90> rsalveti: on the desktop, it is stored at .local/share/com.ubuntu.clock/
<rsalveti> cool, let me try
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, Mirv landing call
<nik90> pmcgowan: here is my theory, when I save the time, it is saved as a integer in u1db. I have a feeling this is not supported by u1db which could be causing the issue. But I need to confirm with the u1db developers about this.
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, ?^
<Mirv> rsalveti: you're keeping us at suspense :)
<rsalveti> let me join the meeting
<rsalveti> if I remove the u1db part it'll indeed not crash
<sil2100> There is a landing call? Or only a landing call for qt5.2?
<popey> 5.2
<sil2100> k
<doanac`> balloons: i think the issue might be that we have an old version of phablet-tools for arm. it seems to be on 1.0+13.10.20131016.3-0ubuntu1 which doesn't have click buddy
<balloons> doanac`, right.. I wonder if the saucy build has trailed behind, or is failing, etc
<doanac`> balloons: no. its up-to-date on my x86 saucy laptop
<robru> seb128, remember how I was complaining about my screens not blanking some months ago? well now the new lockscreen is really preventing my screens from blanking. last two days I woke up to find my screens on bright, and then after I unlocked them, they powered down, then powered back up. has nobody else experienced this? how can I troubleshoot this?
<davmor2> popey: can you try the new update for g+ for me I get the unknown browser all the time now
<ogra_> davmor2, seems that depends on the screen size
<doanac`> balloons: here's the issue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/armhf/phablet-tools
<ogra_> i get that on desktop, flo and manta
<balloons> doanac`, well for x86 sure, but
<davmor2> ogra_: this is no mako and was working
<ogra_> works on mako
<ogra_> hmm, i updated it today ... still works here
<balloons> ouch, no new builds!
<ogra_> (only the click package though)
<cjwatson> /ubuntu/saucy/armhf/phablet-tools is specifically the primary archive, i.e. SRUs
<cjwatson> if you're talking about some regular daily build or something then that isn't what you want
<popey> davmor2: works on mako here
<doanac`> balloons: oh - i see. i'm using the phablet-tools ppa on saucy
<doanac`> its up-to-date
<balloons> yes.. nothing has been pushed to saucy itself since release that sort of shows that
<davmor2> popey, rsalveti: ^ might be the revert of qtwebkit or qt 5.2.1 then the last version worked fine
<doanac`> balloons: let me chat with fginther about how we should fix this. shouldn't be too bad
<balloons> doanac`, great thanks! I just need a new click for calc from trunk :-)
<rsalveti> davmor2: hm, I just flashed and updated from landing 6 (all packages), and can open it successfully
<rsalveti> we also rebuilt a few more things, like webbrowser-app
 * sil2100 sighs
<kalikiana> nik90: there's a qt bug that can garble numeric values which you could be hitting
<kalikiana> more specifically in the way the javascript engine stores numbers
<kalikiana> nik90: if that's the one, converting to and from string should solve it
<kalikiana> I can have a look if you point me to the code
* doanac` changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<fginther> doanac`, balloons calculator just needs to converted to using cmak
<fginther> e
<balloons> fginther, you mean the builder or ? the app uses it
<doanac`> fginther: isn't "click-buddy --dir ." going to fail though? that's not in the saucy phablet-tools
<fginther> balloons, the builder (at least that's what I'm assuming)
<popey> balloons: fginther calc uses cmake..
<balloons> fginther, right that was my guesstimate.. ok, I agree :-)
<fginther> doanac`, the solution is to use a trusty chroot
<fginther> doanac`, I've been in the slow process of converting the build process for all the click apps, but it can't be done until the app is ready
<popey> balloons: sudoku still has https://bugs.launchpad.net/sudoku-app/+bug/1285279 failing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285279 in Sudoku App "Autopilot test failure" [Undecided,New]
<popey> is that something we can quickly fixup?
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, did you get a pointer to the clock code?
<nik90> pmcgowan: just back from dinner.  I will help kalikiana
<pmcgowan> nik90, great
<doanac`> fginther: ack. you need me to try and do fix this?
<nik90> kalikiana: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/timer/TimerPage.qml#L45
<balloons> popey, i've been re-running the landing jobs.. however, my quick prognosis i think might be wrong. The same tests seem to be failing (when it's not bit by launching issues)
<balloons> so it appears additionally there might be an issue with the tests
<fginther> doanac`, already done, it's just a copy and paste from one of the other jobs (it's setup to templated once all the projects have been updated)
<popey> balloons: ☹
<fginther> balloons, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calculator-app-click/112/ passed
<balloons> fginther, brillant ty
<balloons> popey, ok so i'll push calc
<fginther> doanac`, it's a bit of a minefield right now as things are in flux and there hasn't been enough time to tie all the piece together properly
<doanac`> fginther: i was hoping to not have to touch it :)
<balloons> fginther, one sidebar since we're on it.. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/weather-app-click-build/ is kind of cool. A generic builder for cmake enabled branches could be useful
<didrocks> robru: around?
<robru> didrocks, hi
<didrocks> robru: hey, mind coming to https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/qt-5-2-landing?
<didrocks> cyphermox: you as well if possible? ^
<robru> didrocks, ok, can't promise i have anything to say.
<rsalveti> kalikiana: nik90: the database itself looks fine it seems
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085921/
<rsalveti> just removed the other items, let it just with one
<kalikiana> that looks normal
<rsalveti> maybe the query is breaking it?
<kalikiana> I'm just going through the code, the number issue I was mentioning wouldn't apply to these small amounts
<nik90> kalikiana: ok
<kalikiana> no obviously wrong stuff there
<fginther> balloons, that's actually part of the work in progress to build click packages while testing MPs
<nik90> kalikiana: could something be wrongn with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/timer/PresetList.qml#L48
<nik90> kalikiana: that's the code which gets the time from the database and converts it into hours and minutes
<sil2100> Damn
<sil2100> Mirv: any decision on the qt5.2 landing?
<rsalveti> nik90: yeah, want to get just the string to see if that would work at least
<rsalveti> ignoring the time
<kalikiana> nik90: there's no error check… not sure what would happen if timer is something other than a number
<kalikiana> I don't know if eg. undefined % 60 could crash
<nik90> kalikiana: well the time is something that the user cannot just enter in a textfield. It is inputted through the dialer. So we can guarantee it is within the limits <60 and is a number.
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: mind if I join your call as a spectator?
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<robru> sil2100, please do
<kalikiana> nik90: yes but if there's a bug anywhere between changing/adding and that function you can still have undefined
<kalikiana> I'd just play it safe rather than having faith in code
<nik90> kalikiana: +1
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, can we determine if this bug will affect any other users of the API
<pmcgowan> or is it app specific? seems odd it changed behavior when qt changed
<pmcgowan> although V* changed
<kalikiana> pmcgowan: I'm still unsure where exactly the bug lies. it wouldn't be the first breaking change in javascript from 5.0 to 5.*
<kalikiana> there were also changes in the Date type
<kalikiana> but that's not used here I think
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, yep, please let me know when you do understand then
<nik90> kalikiana: but what about the timer names? Currently they seem missing according to the bug report. They are just normal strings.
<pmcgowan> seems the entire doc did not load correctly
<nik90> yes
<rsalveti> nik90: yeah, seems model is busted at ./timer/PresetList.qml
<rsalveti> the crash seems to be happening here: analogTimer.ssToTime(model.contents.duration)
<kalikiana> this one would plausibly  happen if contents is just empty https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169369228/screenshot-20140313-090202.png
<kalikiana> just judging from the screenie
<nik90> rsalveti: so if you change that to model.contents.duration is everything fine?
<rsalveti> if I put a fixed time instead of using model.contents.duration it doesn't crash, but still can't get the string
<kalikiana> nik90: if that's the one you mean by missing names
<rsalveti> and can't get the value
<nik90> kalikiana: yes that's what I meant by missing names
<rsalveti> yeah, that's why I believe model is busted
<rsalveti> even the string is not there
<kalikiana> rsalveti: try throwing JSON.stringify(contents) in there
<rsalveti> text: model.contents.name returns me null
<nik90> rsalveti: try text: JSON.stringify(contents) as kalikiana said
<rsalveti> sure
<nik90> that should output the entire model element
<rsalveti> what will that do?
<nik90> ^^
 * rsalveti is kind of new to qml
<kalikiana> it should give you the document the same why it was typed as json in qml
<kalikiana> with any changes
<kalikiana> *way
<kalikiana> the default output of qml errors isn't smart enough to do it out of the box
<pete-woods> Mirv: hi, don't know if you need this from me, but I see the qt5.2 status says packaging changes need manual verification for some of my packages
<pete-woods> but I looked at the changes and they are indeed what I expected
<rsalveti> text: JSON.stringify(model.contents)
<rsalveti> just gave me: {"time":{"duration:911,"n...
<rsalveti> duration seems fine
<kalikiana> and name is in there?
<rsalveti> in there, but can't get the entire dump
<rsalveti> as it tries to display at the preset name
<rsalveti> is there a way to dump this to a file or similar?
<Mirv> pete-woods: hi! we're in hangout pushing buttons. thanks for rechecking, it's happening now and we get to collect the pieces then :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: thanks again for the fixes you did
<pete-woods> Mirv: no problem, thankyou for all the effort getting this thing landed!
<kalikiana> rsalveti: you can do sth like: var docs=db.listDocs();for(var doc in docs)console.log(JSON.stringify(db.getDoc))
<rsalveti> great
<kalikiana> er pass the doc to getDoc of course, sorry
<rsalveti> {"timer":{"duration":180,"name":"Soft-boiled egg"}}
<nik90> rsalveti, kalikiana: If it seems that the model.contents seems intact, then the crash must be occuring due to analogTimer.ssToTime(model.contents.duration) and getstringTimer(model.contents.duration)
<rsalveti> text: JSON.stringify(model.contents)
<nik90> rsalveti: can you replace getstringTimer(model.contents.duration) with just model.contents.duration
<rsalveti> right, for some reason it's not extracting the data correctly from the model
<nik90> rsalveti: and comment out  analogTimer.ssToTime(model.contents.duration)
<nik90> rsalveti: this should stop the crash
<nik90> rsalveti: I can figure out how to improve those 2 functions
<nik90> if I get a confirmation that stops the crash
<rsalveti> but why text: model.contents.name returns nothing?
<nik90> rsalveti: it could be that by calling  getstringTimer(model.contents.duration), it causes the model to be corrupted in the listview? Not sure
<rsalveti> hm, right
<rsalveti> but in my current code I hardcoded that with 10
<rsalveti> so not calling getstringTimer anyway
<didrocks> rsalveti: 90/117
<didrocks> FYI :)
<kalikiana> rsalveti: should it be mode.contents.timer.name?
<kalikiana> *model.contents.timer.name
<nik90> kalikiana: that doesn't work on qt 5.0.2
<nik90> kalikiana: the index is defined as expression: ["timer.name", "timer.duration"]
<rsalveti> right, why would that change?
<nik90> kalikiana: query is query: ["*", "*"]
<popey> didrocks: what's the deadline for getting packages in the default image before 14.04?
<nik90> kalikiana: so the index already gathers only the timer documents
<didrocks> popey: no particular deadline, if the FFe is accepted
<didrocks> and you find some available archive admin :)
<rsalveti> kalikiana: nik90: but yeah, works after adding custom.timer instead of just using as custom
<kalikiana> nik90: the qt shouldn't matter for that but rsalveti said above that he got {"timer":{"duration":180,"name":"Soft-boiled egg"}} in contents
<popey> didrocks: what if it's a click?
<rsalveti> thought I tried that, maybe got a typo
<popey> didrocks: e.g. reminders-app
<nik90> rsalveti: wait, so what worked?
<rsalveti> nik90: yup
<rsalveti> text: model.contents.timer.name
<rsalveti> text: getstringTimer(model.contents.timer.duration);
<didrocks> rsalveti: failed on the 117th :p
<rsalveti> didrocks: oh
<rsalveti> overflow? maybe started counting on 0 :P
<nik90> kalikiana: did you read what rsalveti said...it worked with model.contents.timer.name
<nik90> rsalveti, kalikiana: With Qt 5.0, http://imgur.com/SKOmuix
<didrocks> rsalveti: no no, someone sneaked in a conflict :p
<rsalveti> nik90: that's weird
<nik90> rsalveti, kalikiana: That's the output of JSON.stringify(model.contents)
<nik90> kalikiana: so that's what changed!
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: so u1db is fine
 * pmcgowan dances
<nik90> rsalveti: well why do we need that change in the first place when moving from 5.0 to 5.2?
<nik90> rsalveti: I mean when I try your method, it fails on my computer
<rsalveti> that's what I'm trying to understand
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, what happened? the syntax for the model elemtns changed?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yes
<pmcgowan> they probably fixed a bug
<rsalveti> before we could use model.contents.duration
<rsalveti> now we need to call model.contents.timer.duration
<rsalveti> as timer is indeed an entry in the db
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085921/
<pmcgowan> right seems to make sense
<rsalveti> maybe we'd need to query timer.* or similar?
<nik90> rsalveti: well that's done in the index expression: ["timer.name", "timer.duration"]
<nik90> kalikiana: what do you think?
<nik90> rsalveti: but does this solve all the crash issues?
<rsalveti> with qt5.2, yes
<nik90> rsalveti: also did you uncomment all the u1db document code I asked before in the TimerPage.qml file?
<rsalveti> problem is that the number was null in there
<rsalveti> so analogTimer.ssToTime caused the crash
<rsalveti> once I moved it to use model.contents.timer.duration, it worked
<nik90> rsalveti: but now it no longer causes the crash with the correct input to it
<rsalveti> nops
<rsalveti> all good
<nik90> rsalveti: I will do better error detection once qt 5.2 lands in trusty since it is hard to fix a function when I cannot test if I fixed it or not :)
<nik90> rsalveti: awesome...
 * nik90 is relieved
<rsalveti> but still, what should we do?
<rsalveti> propose this fix once we land qt 5.2?
<rsalveti> or try to find a way to be compatible with both cases
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, does the change not work on 5.0?
<pmcgowan> thats nasty
<rsalveti> yeah, breaks 5.0
<nik90> pmcgowan, rsalveti: I can get a MP ready so that it is good to go the moment you give the go ahead
<kalikiana> nik90: rsalveti I'm doubtful this is 5.0/.2 I rather suspect the u1db-qt version is higher and everyone has a different one installed here
<didrocks> rsalveti: I'm doing so bad things to cheat and win time because of this failure, you have no idea…
 * didrocks should get drunk
<pmcgowan> didrocks, no not yet!
<kalikiana> there were some bug fixes going on as nik90 is aware and we didn't know when they would land
<rsalveti> didrocks: lol
<nik90> kalikiana: I think so..I am using the core apps daily PPA which has a more recent u1db version while the phone could be lagging behind on that
<rsalveti> get drunk, always good
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, fixes at what level
<nik90> rsalveti: can you find out the u1db-qt version
<nik90> rsalveti: apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<didrocks> pmcgowan: ahah, my hand is away from a beer for now :p
<rsalveti> 0.1.5+14.04.20140306-0ubuntu1
<nik90> 0.1.5+13.10.20130916bzr112saucy0
<kalikiana> pmcgowan: u1db-qt trunk has bug fixes, but with all the withheld images and ci etc. I have no idea when what lands
<nik90> that's mine
<rsalveti> yeah, they are quite different it seems
<pmcgowan> man thats old
<kalikiana> applause for our rock solid ci :-]
<pmcgowan> from sept? or is the tag wrong
<rsalveti> grab the source
<rsalveti> check changelog
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> september
<rsalveti> last upload was on saucy
<rsalveti> jezz
<rsalveti> can someone try to replicate this bug with qt 5.0 + qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0 0.1.5+14.04.20140306-0ubuntu1?
<rsalveti> let me reflash
<pmcgowan> where can I get the new deb
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, how can that not have landed with all the other  uitk landings
<rsalveti> I guess you'd need to rebuild the deb anyway
<didrocks> rsalveti: oh, I hate you for qtwebkit as well, nobody rewatched ppa
<pmcgowan> whats in the sdk ppa
 * didrocks adds more faking
<didrocks> I'll need a second beer :p
<rsalveti> didrocks: haha, I can pay the second one, sorry ;-)
<pmcgowan> you will need a 6 pack before you are done
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> pmcgowan: possible!
 * didrocks adds more hacks now so that the 3rd publish is fast
<didrocks> rsalveti: you are annoying, stop fixing bugs and rocking!
<didrocks> :)
<kalikiana> pmcgowan: it's a separate package, the uitk is a different branch entirely lp:u1db-qt versus lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, ok, then we needed to request a landing it seems
<popey> DEBUG   18:33:56: rnrclient.vala:113: Getting reviews from URL: https://reviews.ubuntu.com/reviews/api/1.0/reviews/filter/en_US/(null)/click/1.0.5/(null)/
<popey> well that looks broken
<kalikiana> pmcgowan: nothing has formally changed in the process for ages but I guess somebody might have pulled a cable that nobody noticed
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, did not follow
<rsalveti> yeah, things are still getting merged in trunk but not released in the distro
<rsalveti> so we basically didn't add it as part of our CI
<pmcgowan> oh
<kalikiana> pmcgowan: for u1db-qt there was no change, train or anything, it still uses (or should be using) the same merge→publish cycle
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, how can that be?
<pmcgowan> everything is through ci train
<pmcgowan> except what isnt I guess
<pmcgowan> moot now
<kalikiana> there's a number of packages in that group afair, not just u1db
<pmcgowan> not ones we are upstream for I would think
<pmcgowan> or that get on the phone I guess
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, nik90, popey do you know which other apps use u1db?
<nik90> pmcgowan: I believe file-manager is using it
<nik90> pmcgowan: others are using LocalStorage afaik
<pmcgowan> ok
<kalikiana> then there's the recipe ape, I forget the name
<kalikiana> saucybacon
<kalikiana> *app
<pmcgowan> recipe ape would e a nice app name
<nik90> kalikiana: 3rd party apps like saucybacon, Flashback, UbuntuTasks also use it
<nik90> and finally Geldliste also uses it
<popey> pmcgowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086260/
<popey> every occurrance of U1db on my phone
<nik90> popey: what's the magic command for that
<kalikiana> didrocks: would you be able to check what the current landing process is for u1db-qt? if it changed/ disabled unbeknownst to me or something
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086263/ less verbose
<pmcgowan> wow
<popey>  adb shell "grep -R 'import U1db' /opt/click.ubuntu.com/*/current/*.qml" | pastebinit
<pmcgowan> stackbrowser is on there too btw
<popey> so may not be 100% accurate
<nik90> pmcgowan: was that also crashing?
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, so do we need to check each of those apps usage of the api
<didrocks> kalikiana: it's in CI Train
<pmcgowan> nik90, yes it is
<kalikiana> didrocks: ha. good that I asked then :-D so I guess I should start requesting silos
<seb128> cyphermox, UIF is tonight, that's not a FFE, just tweaks
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: kalikiana: can we then not land u1db-qt now if that is indeed the one causing the issue?
<didrocks> kalikiana: it's in the Qt5 silos for now
<didrocks> kalikiana: but you can just add a branch with the fix
<kalikiana> didrocks: hmm what does that mean?
<didrocks> and ask robru to reconfigure it
<cyphermox> seb128: got you your silo already..
<didrocks> kalikiana: just do a MP against your trunk :)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks, I'm just back and catching up with backlog
<cyphermox> np
<cyphermox> gotta look at webbrowser app and whether it's really closing bugs now
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, seems we should verify it is the u1db-qt difference, but seems it must be
<rsalveti> I'm flashing latest and will check that with qt 5.0
<robru> kalikiana, yeah, just propose a merge against your trunk with a fix for whatever issue you see, then give me the branch. I can walk you through the process
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, is there a 5.0 based deb of u1db-qt in some ppa?
<rsalveti> not that I know
<Mirv> a lot happening at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/trusty-changes/2014-March/thread.html
<pmcgowan> wow
<kalikiana> hmm so what I'm still wondering is, at which revision did the current trunk stop, and where did it start waiting for the silo
<pmcgowan> well the last package is from sept
<kalikiana> that is the thing, that is long before train
<ogra_> Mirv, yeah, looks like some crazy person updated all of Qt to 5.2 :)
<robru> kalikiana, yeah, just look at the last release commit. both citrain and the old daily_release will make a trunk commit to indicate they did a release.
<cjwatson> Mirv: ooh, you pulled the trigger?
<kalikiana> robru: okay so then there definitely was no release from the train
<robru> kalikiana, yep
<didrocks> cjwatson: we did, but blocked on proposed
<didrocks> we miss 7 of them, only 110 on 117
<robru> kalikiana, well there's about to be because we're doing a qt5.2 rebuild thing right now. but yeah, if you need to fix something, just give me the MP and I can include it
<cjwatson> didrocks: just waiting for publication, or is there anything I can help with?
<cjwatson> (although this is almost the worst time for me, I have to go shortly)
<didrocks> cjwatson: no worry, I have no error on my side though
<cjwatson> it's certainly still publishing, anyway
<didrocks> 2 were NEW packages
<kalikiana> robru: rsalveti: nik90: so if I see it correctly I suspect rsalveti has an image with the latest trunk changes now which includes bug fixes but changes the model.contents in this case and thus indirectly causes the crash; so 5.2 being here is incidental
<didrocks> so 5 are missing
<rsalveti> kalikiana: that's what I'm trying to confirm
<cjwatson> it triggered a bunch of builds, but I think that's just stuff that will dep-wait or fail, trying again
<rsalveti> building latest u1db-qt on top of qt 5.0 to see
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, I'm looking at -changes though
<didrocks> this is where the 5 are missing
<didrocks> (trying to locate those)
<robru> kalikiana, sorry i don't know any details about your project. all I know is that your trunk is about to get released, so if there's something wrong in your trunk, please make an MP that fixes it
<cjwatson> didrocks: do you have package names?
<robru> kalikiana, but don't commit to trunk, specifically please give us an MP
<cjwatson> I can check the copy logs
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'm taking the list one by one
<rsalveti> so qt 5.2 is happening
<ogra_> already gone
<ogra_> :)
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: ship it
<didrocks> cjwatson: Mirv built http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7086347/
<didrocks> those are the 5 missing
<cjwatson> [2014-03-13 18:48:58,274: INFO/PoolWorker-3] Job:
<cjwatson> <PlainPackageCopyJob to copy package qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu from ubuntu/landing-006, RELEASE pocket, in ubuntu trusty to ubuntu/primary, PROPOSED pocket, in ubuntu trusty, including binaries>
<cjwatson> raised CannotCopy:
<nik90> kalikiana: ok
<cjwatson> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.0.1-0ubuntu2 in trusty (Cannot copy DDEBs to a primary archive)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> why do we have ddebs
<cjwatson> those must have been initially built in a misconfigured PPA
<didrocks> weird, the ppa didn't change though
<cjwatson> I bet they were copied-with-binaries from there
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> oh
<rsalveti> yeah
<nik90> pmcgowan, rsalveti, kalikiana: So what is the immediate plan? Are we pushing an update to u1db-qt with the Qt 5.2 transition (in which case I need to update clock app as well) ? Or are we postponing the u1db landing?
<didrocks> so I guess it's the same for the 5
<cjwatson> yeah, you can't copy-with-binaries into a landing PPA from something that isn't specially configured for builds aimed at the distro
<didrocks> yeah, I didn't know it before now…
<cjwatson> I suggest just rebuilding those five and recopying
<rsalveti> nik90: let me just confirm it first
<nik90> rsalveti: ok
<Mirv> cjwatson: didrocks: doh, that's correct
<rsalveti> as this will probably affect a bunch of other packages as well if indeed caused by u1db
<cjwatson> yeah, all the same cause
<rsalveti> didrocks: Mirv: just trigger a rebuild and I can copy them later today
<cjwatson> pokerth 1.1.1-2ubuntu1 in trusty (Cannot copy DDEBs to a primary archive)
<cjwatson> qtwebkit-opensource-src 5.2.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2 in trusty (Cannot copy DDEBs to a primary archive)
<cjwatson> qtcreator 3.0.1-0ubuntu2 in trusty (Cannot copy DDEBs to a primary archive)
<cjwatson> peg-e 1.1.2-1ubuntu1 in trusty (Cannot copy DDEBs to a primary archive)
<Mirv> rsalveti: didrocks: doing
<cjwatson> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.0.1-0ubuntu2 in trusty (Cannot copy DDEBs to a primary archive)
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, we are doing that. However, I need to do a quick fix in cu2d or you will have another issue doing the publish on publish (with source packages)
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, all have the same source, thanks for looking
<kalikiana> robru: nik90: it may be related to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/revision/113 if that's the case I can propose a revert for it so we get the other fixes at least
<rsalveti> ok
<rsalveti> yeah, looks like
<cjwatson> off for a while, please sms me if you have other obscure publication failures or whatever that need investigation
<rsalveti> sure, thanks
<kalikiana> rsalveti: "looks like" as in: should I make a revert branch if that would solve it for now?
<rsalveti> kalikiana: building it as we speak, let me just confirm the issue
<kalikiana> okay
<rsalveti> build-dep is huge
<davmor2> popey, rsalveti: so fresh install of 236 fresh install of g+, first run is triggered correctly I get to login, I get the install the app page or click here to goto the website, and the stream opens correctly.  I open it a second time and now I get unsupported browser
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, you should be able to republish once ready
<didrocks> I hot fixed the production
 * didrocks crosses fingers
<kalikiana> aaaarrrrgggg one of the days I'll glue the yubikey to my finger, why does it have to ask so often
<didrocks> rsalveti: anyway, keep us posted, not a lot we can do now until the packages are rebuilt
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah, thanks a lot
<didrocks> Mirv finishes his reupload
<didrocks> and we rerun build with "watch ppa only"
<rsalveti> lovely
<popey> davmor2: what device?
<rsalveti> davmor2: will try to reproduce
<davmor2> popey: mako
<rsalveti> but that is with qt 5.0, right?
<rsalveti> you said fresh 236
<davmor2> rsalveti: yeap completely fresh standard 236
<rsalveti> kalikiana: pmcgowan: yeah, got nan:nan with latest u1db and qt 5.0
<rsalveti> so not related with qt 5.2
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I dont see any relevant package changes for that
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, great
<pmcgowan> kalikiana, so you think 113 did this? or 112?
<davmor2> rsalveti: yes not qt5.2 related it's broken on 5.0 too :)
<kalikiana> rsalveti: pmcgowan: my guess would be 113, I'll prepare an MR for testing in a moment
<pmcgowan> at least thats a one liner
<davmor2> pmcgowan: the google+ app was updated today to use webcontainer by the look of it
<pmcgowan> davmor2, oh, what was it using?
<pmcgowan> and whose app is it?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: xnox's iirc and it was using a bastardise au on qtwebkit direct iirc
<rsalveti> kalikiana: yeah, reverted 113 and it's now working again
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ua even
<pmcgowan> davmor2, he may need better config, I can ask alex to check it
<sil2100> Damn, this is stressing
<davmor2> sil2100: what in particular?
<sil2100> davmor2: landing qt 5.2 in -proposed, watching those publish and build jobs is as exciting as the olympics!
<pmcgowan> heh
<ogra_> who wins ?
<rsalveti> sil2100: lol
<davmor2> ogra_: passes hopefully
<nik90> kalikiana: once the qt 5.2 dust settles, we can propose rev 113 in u1db along with necessary fixes in other apps as well
<Mirv> rsalveti: so reuploaded qtcreator qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu pokerth peg-e qtwebkit-opensource-src which were the ones that were built in another PPA. now building.
<davmor2> ogra_: after all this we don't wont the failed to builds to win
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: so, only remaining issue is bug 1291602
<ubot5> bug 1291602 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "com.ubuntu.developer.andrewsomething.stackbrowser_stackbrowser_0.2.2 causes qmlscene to segfault under Qt5.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291602
<rsalveti> Mirv: great, thanks!
<ogra_> davmor2, dont put the bar so high ... else tears are involved in the end
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, did you see that stackbrowser uses u1db? any chance it can be related?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: hm
<rsalveti> will check again later today
<rsalveti> once we get stuff in proposed, and a new u1db as well
<kalikiana> nik90: I'm pondering a slightly different change for that; if it's that disruptive; I'll elaborate in a bit
<kalikiana> first I'm changing the unit test for the revert
<didrocks> rsalveti: pmcgowan: ok, all done on my side, good luck guys!
<rsalveti> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> robru: let's be in touch
<pmcgowan> oh no didrocks is leaving :0
<sil2100> robru: for now I'll keep on monitoring and re-building
<Mirv> rsalveti: pmcgowan: ok, all done on my side, good luck guys!
<Mirv> :)
<didrocks> pmcgowan: yeah, but I checked everything is cleaned! ;)
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: good work, goodnight!
<pmcgowan> thanks guys
<didrocks> cjwatson: should be good now, we can rerun things and republish partially ;)
<didrocks> see you tomorrow!
<didrocks> (with good news please ;))
<nik90> kalikiana: ok..I should have caught this issue earlier if only I tested the latest u1db with clock-app. But that said, atleast a lesson learnt about versioning and release
<sil2100> We'll *try* making sure all the rest goes through ;p
<kalikiana> peopel are leaving, now to see who stays when the hard liquor gets opened
 * pmcgowan crosses fingers, legs, everything
<didrocks> heh
<nik90> lol
<rsalveti> nik90: but that u1db change probably broke some other apps as well
<rsalveti> so if we indeed want to push that forward, we need a better solution to avoid breaking other clients
<pmcgowan> yeah needs to work both ways
<robru> sil2100, ok sorry about that, i'm totally starving. just ping me when you need something.
<nik90> rsalveti: agreed. but sometimes the new fixes coming into u1db might require possible changes in the clients. The rev 113 was an important fix actually.
<nik90> rsalveti: So I will be looking forward to working with kalikiana on that after qt 5.2
<rsalveti> sure, just need to be better coordinated I guess
<Mirv> rsalveti: sil2100: one more thing that can wait until my morning but in case it becomes a topic: three remaining manual rebuilds of qtwebkit reverse dependencies at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper/+packages - pyqt5 , qtquick1, qtwebkit-examples. there are no dependency errors, but rebuilds nice to have anyway since we changed qtwebkit and pyqt5 needed a patch to build
<Mirv> like said, those can wait, but you can also dget them and dput to landing-006 if you want (as we just found out, binary copy will no tdo)
<rsalveti> right
<popey> pmcgowan: fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/sudoku-app/+bug/1285279 is currently blocking sudoku
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285279 in Sudoku App "Autopilot test failure" [Undecided,New]
<popey> balloons: bounced calc back
<pmcgowan> popey, but why failing now? is there a new test?
<popey> pmcgowan: look at the date on the bug. it was already failing
<popey> not new.
<pmcgowan> so why is it blocking anything
<popey> because it fails so i dont put it in the store
<pmcgowan> but the app in the store is broken, seems like madness
<popey> right, so broken and broken differently
<kalikiana> nik90: rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/revertResultFields/+merge/210890
<rsalveti> great, let me test that
<pmcgowan> popey, can you try the one liner balloons suggested in the test?
<popey> i think balloons re-thought that
 * balloons pops in
<balloons> so we talking calc or sudoku?
<popey> sudoku, calc is just version issue, easy for you to fix ㋛
<balloons> i hate the interface.. since I can't back it out, i've screwed myself
<balloons> ok so soduku has failures.. i remember the bug
<popey> only one failure
<balloons> well, i suppose i can give a few mins to looking at it
<barry> fginther: i think you should replace xnox's gallery_app branch with mine
<barry> instead of https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/gallery-app/fix-sample-dir/+merge/210517
<barry> use
<barry> https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/gallery-app/xnox-pkgresources/+merge/210877
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK
<barry> (the latter passes ci)
<fginther> barry, seeing as xnox has approved your branch and rejected his original, I say that's effectively been replaced
<barry> fginther: sounds good!
<rsalveti> sil2100: can you add https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/revertResultFields/+merge/210890 to the landing 6? (qt 5.2)
<popey> balloons: I'll hang around for updates.
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: kalikiana: tested the mr with qt 5.0 and qt 5.2, works fine
<balloons> popey, mp is trying to land
<balloons> popey, for calc tho, can you somehow delete or remove the pending upload?
<balloons> it's an ardous and annoying process involving committing a change otherwise
<popey> nope
<sil2100> rsalveti: uuh, hm, I'll add it in a moment
<rsalveti> sil2100: sure
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, thanks, now you are a qml guru too
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: lol
<sil2100> robru: did Didier mention to set anything else besides the explicit list of packages to build?
<robru> sil2100, .... no
<rsalveti> sil2100: they triggered a rebuild for a few packages http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7086347/
<rsalveti> and then he told me to do a build with watch-only
<rsalveti> once the builds are done
<rsalveti> that was all :-)
<sil2100> rsalveti: I know I know, it's just that we published most of the stuff already, so I'm just making double sure about everything
<sil2100> rsalveti: right now the build job is running
<sil2100> rsalveti: so I need to wait for that to finish
<sil2100> rsalveti: then I'll re-trigger
<rsalveti> sil2100: great, thanks
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: so we should be good now
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: did we have any missing fix for notes-app as well?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, bfiller or elopio may know
<pmcgowan> I kept hearing of a workaround
<bfiller> rsalveti: I'm looking at it now
<popey> balloons: maybe bueno can?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, although I think we agreed to ignore it, I still asked bfiller if he could look
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yup, we should skip the test for now until we figure it out
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, and need to land sudoku ;)
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> that's high prio
<davmor2> rsalveti: google + and sudoku are critical
<kenvandine> Mirv, i see your rebuild of qml-box2d was rejected because of the version
<davmor2> rsalveti: did you not see sabdfl's keynote last night ;)
<kenvandine> Mirv, i actually have a new upstream snapshot prepared to upload, mind if i just upload that?
<sergiusens> popey, balloons did you screw up the versions?
<balloons> sergiusens, yea, left off a zero.. which makes it hard to upload now
<sergiusens> popey, balloons if so, bump it in the manifest (versions are obsolete these days anyways)
<balloons> i don't get why i can't back out an upload
<rsalveti> davmor2: well, I didn't help breaking google + at least
<balloons> sergiusens, yes, but i have to commit the manifest then, etc
<balloons> it's just annoyingly silly
<sergiusens> balloons, just like you can't back out a deb, to avoid replay attacks
<davmor2> rsalveti: :)
<sergiusens> balloons, popey the proper solution is for the version to be read from the manifest and not have you type it in yourself; I've been told that was already ready
<rsalveti> kenvandine: it seems it wasn't reject
<rsalveti> *rejected
<rsalveti> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qml-box2d
<balloons> sergiusens, I agree with that.. there's some leftovers from debian packaging in the upload process tho
<balloons> it still is lint checked
<kenvandine> rsalveti, it was rejected in the promotion
<kenvandine> still in proposed
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-box2d1.0_0.1~git20131115_arm64.deb: Version older than that in the archive. 0.1~git20131115 <= 0.1~git20131115ubuntu1
<rsalveti> oh, but every package will be reject in promotion
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<kenvandine> the version number is wrong
<rsalveti> might be a wrong error though
<kenvandine> but i have a new snapshot i had wanted to upload today anyway
<kenvandine> and we have nothing in the image depending on it
<rsalveti> I know did blocked the promotion for all that packages
<kenvandine> so that'll get built
<rsalveti> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> against the right qt
<kenvandine> cool
 * kenvandine uploads
<rsalveti> but afaik it'll be blocked as well
<sil2100> rsalveti: it's still building if anything, so I guess we need a bit more time
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> will take at least ~2h I guess
<kenvandine> ok, uploaded
<robru> sil2100, didier said something about "getting an archive admin to reenable the cron job", is that still relevant? or did he do that himself already?
<sil2100> robru: it's enabled from what he said
<sil2100> robru: so he did it himself already
<robru> sil2100, ok thanks
<sil2100> (from what I understood!)
<sil2100> robru: those missing packages are still building... could you also keep a lookout for those? I will have to EOD soon
<robru> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> robru: rsalveti asked for an additional merge to be added - we'll have to rebuild then and publish
<robru> sil2100, ok, I can add that, but it has to wait for the current build to finish, right?
<rsalveti> yup
<thomi> fginther: got a second? There's soemthing odd happening with an AP branch test run - looks like bzr conflicts, but I can't see why it would be merging anything.. should just be a 'bzr branch' as far as I can tell: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-trusty-amd64-ci/300/console
<thomi> do the jobs try and merge in trunk or something?
<fginther> thomi, yes, all jobs start with a merge to trunk
<thomi> ok, is that new?
<sil2100> robru: it's still building...
<fginther> thomi, no, that's always been the case
<sil2100> I have to go now so good luck!
<thomi> oh.. well, ok then :)
<sil2100> Remember to publish everything later ;)
<thomi> thanks
<robru> rsalveti, ok, i guess it's just you and me now... still waiting on that build to finish
<rsalveti> robru: :-)
<rsalveti> will take at least more one hour
<pmcgowan> this is like waiting for xmas
<thomi> robru: cyphermox: I wonder if I could ask one of you fine gentlemen to allocate me a silo, so I can do a silo build & test on my Monday (which is USA Sunday)?
<thomi> (spreadsheet row 42)
<robru> thomi, ok
<thomi> robru: thanks!
<robru> thomi, ok, you got silo 3
<thomi> robru: awesome - talk to you Monday about landing it :)
<robru> thomi, for sure
<thomi> now I get to spend the weekend testing :)
<robru> sweet
<robru> rsalveti, i gotta step out for about 20 minutes, will be right back though.
<rsalveti> np
<cyphermox> robru: assigning line 40.
<robru> back
<robru> wow, still building
<rsalveti> yeah
<cyphermox> robru: I'm going to go get dinner, bbl
<robru> cyphermox, enjoy
<robru> rsalveti, good god, it's done. now what? publish first, or add your mp first?
<robru> i guess publish...
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, please
<robru> bah, not working
<robru> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-2-publish/37/console
<robru> rsalveti, do you have any idea what is going wrong with qtwebkit-opensource-src
<robru> ?
<robru> I guess I have to re-prepare that one
<rsalveti> I remember we also had to run build with watch-only
<robru> rsalveti, ok i'll try some stuff
<robru> great
<robru> this is a fustercluck of the highest order
<robru> rsalveti, I don't know what to do with qtwebkit-opensource-src. There's a phantom version in the PPA that citrain is puking on
<robru> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-2-publish/38/console
<rsalveti> robru: hm, do you know which version is it?
<robru> rsalveti, the error suggest re-preparing, so I did, and rebuilt (watch only), same error
<rsalveti> 2014-03-13 22:31:33,951 ERROR Version in ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006 (5.2.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2) is not the last one prepared (5.1.1-1ubuntu6) (direct upload?).
<rsalveti> when it was prepared, the version was 5.2.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2
<rsalveti> the new one is 5.1.1-1ubuntu6
<robru> rsalveti, yeah, so the ppa looks to me like it has 5.1.1-1ubuntu6, and that's what citrain expects, but it fails because it finds 5.2.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2 which I don't see in the PPA
<robru> rsalveti, yeah but Mirv just uploaded that 5.1 one 3 hours ago
<robru> rsalveti, no, I *just* prepared it like 2 minutes ago, and rebuilt, 5.2 is nowhere, it was not there when I prepared it
<rsalveti> right, but it was at some point
<rsalveti> maybe it got confused now somehow
<robru> rsalveti, I dunno, i also saw this error much earlier, when didrocks was still around. it's been confused for a while
<robru> rsalveti, do you have any idea how to fix this? I tried everything I know
<rsalveti> so how did he manage to publish it a few hours ago?
<robru> rsalveti, i have no idea
<robru> rsalveti, didrocks was live-editing production code, it's all black magic to me, i have no idea what he did
<rsalveti> maybe he published it manually
<rsalveti> as the old job is still looking for latest version of qtwebkit
<robru> rsalveti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-opensource-src there is no 5.2 in distro or even -proposed! This is really weird.
<rsalveti> I believe he thought that running build with watch only would be enough
<rsalveti> but maybe the landing code is still not handling the case when you need to downgrade a package
<rsalveti> robru: it was in this ppa yesterday
<rsalveti> but got downgraded
<rsalveti> maybe that is what is confusing landing now
<robru> rsalveti, so what then, abandon the silo and start totally over? i have no idea how to fix this
<rsalveti> maybe cyphermox can give us a hand?
<robru> when he gets back from dinner.
<rsalveti> robru: can you add the one for u1db-qt?
<rsalveti> then we can get it published once we know how to proceed
<robru> rsalveti, where's the mp for that
<rsalveti> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/revertResultFields/+merge/210890
<robru> thanks
<robru> rsalveti, ok, preparing new mp
<robru> rsalveti, ok, got u1db-qt rebuilding here: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/85/console
<robru> ugh
<robru> rsalveti, merge failed because u1db-qt was already published, but hasn't been merged, so changelogs conflict.
<rsalveti> urgh
<rsalveti> how to fix this one?
<robru> rsalveti, ugh, well basically I have to make a new MP that resolves the changelog, but then after *that* gets built & publish it'll probably fail the merge & clean step. total disaster
<rsalveti> urgh
<robru> rsalveti, ok, got the mp, re-preparing
<rsalveti> great, thanks
<robru> no worries.
<bregma> robru!! Unity7 daily landing in line 44!!
<robru> OMG!!
<robru> ok
<robru> rsalveti, ok this is building: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/86/console lets see what the next problem is
<robru> bregma, ok, you got silo 7
<bregma> thak a lot eh!!!
<robru> you are welcome
<robru> rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/landing-006 this is the backend state that citrain uses to remember what it's doing. note there's no version numbers associated with the packages. so I have *no idea* why citrain is so insistent on this 5.2 version thing. it's not in the ppa! how can it know this?
<rsalveti> no idea either
<rsalveti> ok, will grab dinner, be back later
<robru> rsalveti, yeah me too
<cjwatson> I expect it's looking for the most recent source pub and forgetting to limit to published/pending
<cjwatson> suggest you familiarise yourself with the lp apidoc for an archive
<cjwatson> Mirv: fyi, you can safely copy without including binaries, no need to dget/dput
<cjwatson> s/most recent source pub/highest-versioned source pub/
<rsalveti> cjwatson: in this case the archive still has an older version (5.1.1-1ubuntu4), and 5.2 was published in the ppa yesterday, but got removed and replaced with a new package based on the 5.1 series (5.1.1-1ubuntu6)
<rsalveti> so we believe the older version (5.2) is stored somewhere in the CI publishing logic
<cjwatson> you don't need to invoke that; it's quite possible it's getting it from LP
<cjwatson> there are patterns of incorrect api invocation that would lead to this
<rsalveti> wouldn't it complain if we tried to published a minor version?
<cjwatson> if anyone can point me at the source I can have a look
<cjwatson> and stop trying to guess
<rsalveti> robru might know, don't know where the code is
<cjwatson> ah, cupstream2distro maybe
<cjwatson> hm, that's seen a fix from me, it should be right
<cjwatson> double hm
<cjwatson> I wonder if LP's sorting logic changed, or if I analysed it wrongly before
<cjwatson> In [7]: for source in sources:
<cjwatson>    ...:     print source.source_package_name, source.source_package_version
<cjwatson>    ...:
<cjwatson> qtwebkit-opensource-src 5.2.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2
<cjwatson> qtwebkit-opensource-src 5.2.1+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> qtwebkit-opensource-src 5.1.1-1ubuntu6
<cjwatson> qtwebkit-opensource-src 5.1.1-1ubuntu5
<cjwatson> I would have expected the getPublishedSources to give me answers in reverse publication order
<cjwatson> but the LP code that prefers sorting by version dates back to at least 2011
<cjwatson> I think we probably need to sort by date_created
<cjwatson> In [8]: for source in sorted(sources, key=attrgetter("date_created"), reverse=True):
<cjwatson>     print source.source_package_version, source.status, source.date_created
<cjwatson>    ...:
<cjwatson> 5.1.1-1ubuntu6 Published 2014-03-13 19:06:16.211082+00:00
<cjwatson> 5.1.1-1ubuntu5 Superseded 2014-03-13 14:53:49.380706+00:00
<cjwatson> 5.2.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2 Deleted 2014-03-11 13:26:12.714869+00:00
<cjwatson> 5.2.1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 Superseded 2014-02-28 11:12:12.219638+00:00
<cjwatson> better
<robru> cjwatson, sorry just got back. did you find the code? it is indeed lp:cupstream2distro (look under citrain/)
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> god this test suite requires root!
<robru> cjwatson, anything we can do about this for now? keep in mind I don't have permissions to push that code to production, so basically unless you can fix it on the LP side, our hands are tied until didrocks wakes up
<cjwatson> it's not broken on the LP side
<cjwatson> rather, I apparently misunderstood the API four months ago
<robru> cjwatson, I mean like "can you erase that version number out of existence"
<cjwatson> and hence misadvised didrocks
<cjwatson> no
<robru> rsalveti, oh, u1db-qt built. kalikiana are you around to test this? get the package from silo 6 and make sure it doesn't explode
<cjwatson> how am I supposed to run the cupstream2distro test suite?  it blows up with a bazillion errors starting with
<cjwatson> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/cjwatson/src/ubuntu/cupstream2distro/trunk/tests/tests/data/branches/multiple_symbols_with_changelog'
<cjwatson> which rather suggests it's lost its mind about its base directory
<cjwatson> es
<cjwatson> sorry
<robru> cjwatson, i have no idea i've never run it. you'd have to ask didrocks.
<cjwatson> sod it, ln -s . tests/tests
<cjwatson> the only possible hotfix I can think of is to do this in a different silo
<robru> cjwatson, yeah, it occurred to me to jettison the silo and start over, but the thought terrifies me
<cjwatson> well, you'd probably just copy rather than jettisoning as such
<cjwatson> what actual changes are needed here?
<cjwatson> is it literally just package rebuilds or is it source changes?
<robru> cjwatson, especially considering we already published the silo so most of the packages require a merge & clean, but there's just a small handful that need to be republished
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-14
<robru> cjwatson, nothing is needed. everything is built and good and ready to publish.
<cjwatson> or, wait, is it this set that were built wrongly and we need to rebuild
<robru> cjwatson, citrain just crapped itself and refuses to publish the last 8 or so packages, out of 117 total packages
<cjwatson> why don't we just manually (i.e. by core-dev) copy the source to trusty-proposed without binaries
<cjwatson> let it rebuild in the primary archive
<robru> cjwatson, ok, be my guest. i'm not a core dev
<robru> cjwatson, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-2-publish/39/console grep this page for 'Checking', those are the packages that need to be copied.
<cjwatson> everything is blocked in -proposed anyway until didrocks returns, so it's not like it's going to hit the archive without anyone looking at it
<cjwatson> we may have to do another AP run with those packages shoved in manually from -proposed, or something
<cjwatson> that list isn't totally accurate
<cjwatson> only five of those six failed for that reason
<cjwatson> qml-box2d failed because trusty-proposed already has version 0.1~git20140412
<cjwatson> that was uploaded three hours ago by Ken, by the looks of it
<robru> ugh
<cjwatson> however, the ubuntu1 upload was apparently just a badly-versioned no-change rebuild
<cjwatson> (should've been build1)
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> in theory the other packages were rebuilt already
<cjwatson> I don't know whether Ken's upload covers that
<cjwatson>  Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.4.0), libqt5core5a (>= 5.0.2), libqt5gui5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5qml5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5quick5 (>= 5.2.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
<rsalveti> so it should be safe to copy the binary packages as well
<cjwatson> that looks like it's at least partly 5.2
<cjwatson> rsalveti: oh, so it's just citrain being too clueless to find the right version to copy, hmm
<rsalveti> cjwatson: exactly
<cjwatson> well that's easy, but let me check
<rsalveti> we were at the last step
<cjwatson> this versioning is appalling, people need to learn to use build1 for no-source-change reuploads of stuff previously in sync with Debian
<cjwatson> screws up our autosync processes otherwise
<rsalveti> indeed
<cjwatson> pokerth copied, let's see if that works
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> ok, all those five (peg-e, pokerth, qtcreator, qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, qtwebkit-opensource-src) copied
<rsalveti> cjwatson: great, thanks
<cjwatson> for qml-box2d ... my suggestion would be leave it and see if it's actually a problem, personally
<rsalveti> right
<cjwatson> maybe Mirv will show up and advise
<rsalveti> robru: u1db-qt is good as well, we can land that
<rsalveti> getting some dinner for real now
<rsalveti> bbl
<cjwatson> but the dependencies of the armhf build in landing-006 are identical to the dependencies of the armhf build of Ken's upload to trusty-proposed
<cjwatson> so I think it'll actually be fine
<robru> cjwatson, can you also copy u1db-qt from the silo? we rebuilt that
<robru> cjwatson, mirv not expected for at least 4 hours
<robru> cjwatson, "ubuntu1" shouldn't interfere with autosync because citrain is basically only for stuff that we're upstream of (eg, none of this stuff came from debian anyway)
<cjwatson> mkay, copied
<cjwatson> robru: false
<cjwatson> pokerth was previously synced from Debian
<robru> ok
<cjwatson> so was peg-e
<cjwatson> I wouldn't have made the autosync comment if I hadn't checked :)
<cjwatson> (I operate the autosync ...)
<robru> cjwatson, ok fair, didn't know that. thanks for copying u1db
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/cupstream2distro/fix-publication-sorting/+merge/210948 should fix this; will of course want Didier's review
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I'm back now what's up?
<robru> cyphermox, oh, I think we just needed a core dev to copy some packages, but cjwatson took care of it.
<cyphermox> very well
<cyphermox> thanks cjwatson
<cyphermox> I had dinner, then had to run some errands
<robru> cyphermox, no worries
<cjwatson> well.  analyse a ton of stuff and then copy, yes. :)
<cyphermox> ahah
<cyphermox> cjwatson: for my edification, version checking and stuff?
<cjwatson> cyphermox: yes, effectively manually cleaning up after https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/cupstream2distro/fix-publication-sorting/+merge/210948
<robru> cyphermox, i'm writing an email summary right now
<cjwatson> which was my bug in the first place so it is right and proper that I get to clean up after it
<cyphermox> oh, ah
<cyphermox> I'll give the mp a look for review
<cjwatson> citrain got confused by there having been a newer version of qtwebkit-opensource-src in landing-006 at one point which was later removed
<cjwatson> and inappropriately picked the latest version rather than the most recent one
<cyphermox> oh, cool
<cyphermox> yep
<cjwatson> the mp isn't urgent at this point
<cyphermox> well, I can save didrocks the trouble and give it a look too
<cjwatson> also accepted the binaries from Ken's qml-box2d upload from NEW
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> hey, I already have to override my "implicitly trust cjwatson's code" rule to look at the MP. ;)
<cjwatson> do NOT implicit trust my code written after midnight. :)
<cjwatson> *implicitly (spelling too)
<robru> cjwatson, but could you not describe any time of day as "*after* midnight"?
 * cjwatson disregards the pedantry :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> true, it's probably very very late for you
 * cjwatson starts looking through -proposed
<cjwatson> address-book-app is blocked on (a) address-book-service building on powerpc (unalaysed) (b) https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/arch-any/+merge/209988
<cyphermox> robru: so it's past my EOD, I'll watch IRC if you ping loudly
<cjwatson> *unanalysed.  yeesh
<cjwatson> we could disable that build on powerpc temporarily, or force it past p-m
<cyphermox> robru: I got some school python game code to write, apparently
<cyphermox> cjwatson: yeah
<cjwatson> dialer-app has unsatisfiable deps on arm64/powerpc/ppc64el which I think basically trace back to the same ubuntu-ui-toolkit merge
<cjwatson> ditto friends-app, gallery-app
<cjwatson> indicator-network/powerpc unsatisfiable Depends: unity8 (>= 7.82)
<robru> cyphermox, heh, I EOD in 15 but I got some personal stuff to work on so i'll be around
<cyphermox> robru: ah?
<cyphermox> then maybe I'll spend some more cycles watching the stuff
<cjwatson> messaging-app, notes-app -> ubuntu-ui-toolkit/arch-any
<cyphermox> ugh
<cjwatson> pyqt5 autopkgtest fails
<robru> cyphermox, you mean other landings? because as far as I can tell with qt, there's nothing to be done until didier wakes up and fixes citrain
<cjwatson> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-pyqt5/71/
<cyphermox> robru: well, all this stuff in proposed...
<cyphermox> it shouldn't have made it so far, I'd say, except maybe for the parts that are wiating on ui-toolkit
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, exactly. didier blocked it in proposed on purpose, so no matter what it's gonna stay stuck there until didier wakes up
<cjwatson> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-ubuntu-purchase-service/ fails
<cyphermox> blocked it in proposed on purpose?
<robru> cyphermox, yep. didier wanted all the qt stuff in -proposed, and wanted it to stay there until tomorrow.
<cjwatson> I don't like the look of the pyqt5 autopkgtest failure; that looks real.  can somebody look?
<cjwatson> ImportError: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/PyQt5/QtWebKit.cpython-33m-x86_64-linux-gnu.so: undefined symbol: _ZN18QWebSecurityOrigin26removeAccessWhitelistEntryERK7QStringS2_NS_16SubdomainSettingE
<cyphermox> robru: define qt stuff, as qt proper or as anything that builds against qt from citrain?
<cjwatson> cyphermox: he blocked the whole landing
<cyphermox> ok
<robru> cyphermox, the entire qt5.2 silo, every single package, didier blocked them all
<robru> cjwatson, got a link for that pyqt failure?
<cjwatson> ubuntu-purchase-service failure should go away on retry, though not sure whether that'll happen automatically
<cjwatson> robru: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-pyqt5/71/
 * cjwatson goes to poke u-p-s
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, ubuntu-purchase-service is not actually used anywhere right now
<pmcgowan> thought we had removed it
<cjwatson> the failure is noise anyway
<cjwatson> I've retried it in which case it's moot
<cjwatson> telepathy-ofono/ppc64el unsatisfiable Depends: ofono
<robru> cjwatson, oh, well, that failure is a failure to import qtwebkit, which was one of the ones that didn't make it to -proposed in the first pass. I assume a rebuild would fix that now
<cjwatson> oh, could be
<robru> cjwatson, things were looking pretty good in the silo, so pretty much I would just assume to rebuild all failures in -proposed... ;-)
<cjwatson> it might have raced with the qtwebkit update for some reason
<robru> cjwatson, "raced" in the sense that it got  uploaded to -proposed hours before qtwebkit was
<cjwatson> robru: no, this latest run took the latest qtwebkit
<cjwatson> Get:106 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed/main libqt5webkit5 amd64 5.1.1-1ubuntu6 [8,116 kB]
<robru> hummm, then i have no idea
<cjwatson> needs investigation
<cjwatson> ubuntu-purchase-service passed on a retry, good
<cjwatson> this pyqt5 was built against qtwebkit 5.2
<cjwatson> that's why it's failing
<cjwatson> I am strongly inclined to just upload a no-change rebuild to trusty-proposed
<cjwatson> any objections?
<cjwatson> it's not one we're upstream for
<cyphermox> nope
<cyphermox> no objections from me
<cyphermox> as long as things remain blocked if they're supposed to be
<cjwatson> yeah, blocks are unversioned
<cyphermox> ok, it's in the hints
<cjwatson> (somebody should tell me at some point why we tried qtwebkit 5.2 and then backed out, for my edification)
<cjwatson> pyqt5 rebuild uploaded
<robru> cjwatson, rsalveti might know that.
<cjwatson> wonder if I can manage a quick build log scan for other instances of qtwebkit 5.2
<cjwatson> slightly concerned that that went unnoticed
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, the 5.2 version was showing issues with many webapps, opening a second webgl window or something, so we went to the prior working verson
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> its symbols files mustn't have been quite right or something
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, we plan to restore it once we depend on oxide instead
<bregma> robru, landing-007 is now ready for publish, when you get a free moment
<pmcgowan> bregma, there is a guy on u-t with a touchscreen question
<robru> bregma, sure!
<cjwatson> we may have some other problems like this
<robru> bregma, published!
<cjwatson> qml-friends qtcreator-plugin-cmake qtquick1-opensource-src qtwebkit-examples-opensource-src ubuntu-purchase-service   were all built against qtwebkit 5.2, I think
<bregma> robru, you are my hero
<robru> bregma, you're welcome!
<cjwatson> confirmed
<cjwatson> permission to no-change upload the lot of those to trusty-proposed?  it freaks me out that they were built against a version of qtwebkit an upstream minor release newer than what we copied, and it may well cause problems
<cjwatson> and given that our testing didn't catch the fact that the pyqt5 webkit module was unimportable until it got to autopkgtest, I'm not confident that the silo testing was perfect
<cjwatson> the above is a complete list from a build log scan
<cjwatson> oh god, and pyqt5 failed to build when I did a zero-change upload of it
<cjwatson> presumably the patch applied to it only worked with 5.2, not 5.1
<cyphermox> same failure?
<cjwatson> no, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169428715/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.pyqt5_5.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cyphermox> I really got to make new lp shortcuts
<cjwatson> (I assume the same on other arches, I got failure mails for amd64/armhf/i386)
<cyphermox> ah, but that looks very close to the same thing as before
<cjwatson> I guess I don't know what you mean by "as before"
<cyphermox> basically that QWebSecurity thingy probably needs to be backported too
<cyphermox> as the earlier missing symbol
<cjwatson> ah, the patch in ubuntu1 doesn't go near this
<cjwatson> well, that missing symbol was indicating that pyqt5 had been built against qtwebkit 5.2, surely
<cyphermox> yes
<cjwatson> oh, we never built -4 against 5.0, I guess
<cjwatson> well, I have no idea, I'll have to leave it up to you guys
<cjwatson> cyphermox: do you think you could sort out qml-friends qtcreator-plugin-cmake qtquick1-opensource-src qtwebkit-examples-opensource-src ubuntu-purchase-service, all built against qtwebkit 5.2 and (IMO) invalidly copied to trusty-proposed as a result?  hopefully they just need no-change uploads in -proposed
<cjwatson> you're further west than I am and probably know this stuff better
<cyphermox> sure, I'll look
<cyphermox> but I know nothing of qt
<cjwatson> ah, your comments above implied you did :)
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> thanks, I'll go and crash
<cyphermox> that said, I think I understand the pyqt5/qtwebkit  failure now
<cyphermox> cjwatson: thanks for the help
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, thanks for watching over this
<cjwatson> np.  I'm off tomorrow, hopefully others can help
<cyphermox> pyqt5 is looking for stuff in QWebSecurityOrigin that was introduced in 5.2 and probably needs to be backported too with what Mirv took from qtwebkit 5.2
 * rsalveti back
<cjwatson> infinity should be able to assist with archive issues (and has been fixing up override bugs associated with the Qt 5.2 landing)
<cyphermox> cool
<robru> by my clock, infinity should be EOD 2 hours ago, so it's up to him if he's gracious enough to work after hours like us ;-)
<cjwatson> your puny human conception of time means nothing to infinity
<cjwatson> IME
<cyphermox> robru: infinity sleeps weird hours, I understand
<cjwatson> I mean, he may be EOD for all I know, but I don't try to guess :)
<infinity> Generally, this would be true, except I'm running out for a date in 10m.
<cjwatson> aha
<infinity> But I did fix up a bunch of broken overrides just now, at least.
<cjwatson> that would trump it
<cyphermox> infinity: cjwatson: I'll do all I can to fix the things I can break.
<cjwatson> well.  I'll look in tomorrow morning before I go and start spring-cleaning
<robru> cjwatson, typically I don't memorize people's timezones, but infinity happens to be a fellow canadian and I just happen to remember he lives one timezone over from me, so it's easy for me to know that if I'm EOD 1 hour ago, his EOD was 2 hour ago ;-)
<infinity> Yeah, I'll be back late tonight (or early morning, or something...)
<robru> infinity, have fun!
<infinity> robru: Yeah, except that I'm around 22h per day.
<infinity> (Except for today)
<robru> lol
<infinity> Toodles.
<robru> of course I'm simply referring to the official 9-6 stated in your contract, not the hours you *actually* keep
<rsalveti> cjwatson: we decided to go with qtwebkit 5.1.1 instead because of the many regressions we had with 5.2, and Mirv indeed said we could still have some packages depending on the older one
<cjwatson> contracted hours ... what are those
<cjwatson> my contract says 35 hours per week (hoho), it doesn't say when they have to happen :)
<cyphermox> haha
<rsalveti> hahah
<cjwatson> rsalveti: ok, do you agree that we should rebuild anything that was copied to distro having been built against 5.2?
<rsalveti> cjwatson: yes, sure
<cjwatson> ok, cool.  hopefully you can assist cyphermox with that
<cyphermox> I've started those in sbuild already
<cjwatson> or whatever
<rsalveti> yup
<cjwatson> great
<pmcgowan> how did anything land that was built against 5.2?
<cjwatson> a fine question
 * pmcgowan very confused
<cjwatson> the runtime dependencies of the packages in question don't appear to specify 5.2
<cjwatson> that would be the usual guard
<cjwatson> so either it's genuinely compatible (seems unlikely given that we saw pyqt5 autopkgtests failing), or its symbols files are broken/absent
<pmcgowan> but how did they build if not in the silo?
<cjwatson> they DID build in the silo
<cjwatson> the silo had 5.2 at one point
<pmcgowan> seems like a bugger discussion maybe
<cyphermox> examples do look for 5.2
<cjwatson> not everything that was built against it was rebuilt after it was reverted to 5.1
<pmcgowan> but how did they promote
<cjwatson> because their runtime deps didn't say it was a problem ...
<rsalveti> yup, Mirv only rebuilt a few of them
<cjwatson> I had to figure it out by scanning build logs, which I wouldn't expect citrain to do
<pmcgowan> so they just went now, ok
<pmcgowan> ok
<cjwatson> it definitely feels like a bug in qtwebkit's metadata
<cjwatson> but I haven't looked into that
<rsalveti> cyphermox: which of the qml-friends qtcreator-plugin-cmake qtquick1-opensource-src qtwebkit-examples-opensource-src ubuntu-purchase-service pyqt5 are you checking now?
<cyphermox> started with an easy one, hopefully, qtwebkit-examples
<pmcgowan> thanks gents
<cyphermox> I was trying to start with lower in the stack
<rsalveti> ok, let me check qml-friends
<kalikiana> robru: is the request for testing still valid? if so, where do I get the package from?
<cjwatson> (partly because my mirror's running at the moment so bandwidth is awful, and partly 'cos I'm just parachuting into this)
<robru> kalikiana, oh, nevermind. rsalveti said it was good to publish. I assume he tested it.
<infinity> Okay, all my override mangling should be published now, if people have builds they want to retry due to mysterious apt failures.  And now really running out the door.
<kalikiana> ah, okay
<robru> kalikiana, for future reference, if i say "silo 6", it means this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/
<robru> kalikiana, but u1db-qt is already in -proposed ;-)
<kalikiana> oh, cool
<cjwatson> somebody tell didrocks in the morning that I'm fine with us forcing the packages that are uninstallable on arm64/powerpc/ppc64el due to unported deps, in this case (mainly because I've already looked into most of the porting involved, and because this landing is complicated enough already)
<cjwatson> it'll require a bit of care in proposed-migration though
<cjwatson> probably best to find a time I'm at a computer
<cyphermox> ok
<cjwatson> actually, maybe I'd better send mail
<cyphermox> cjwatson: go sleep
<cyphermox> robru will mail
<cyphermox> or I will
<cjwatson> I'm already partway through
<cyphermox> ah
<robru> hehe
<cjwatson> follow up if I miss anything :)
<robru> I already sent a big mail with a summary of what i did today.
<cyphermox> ok
<rsalveti> checking qtcreator-plugin-cmake
<cyphermox> checking qtquick1-opensource-src too
<rsalveti> cyphermox: did you check qtwebkit-examples-opensource-src already?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> it's building in sbuild as we speak
<cyphermox> looks good so far
<cyphermox> I just don't want to upload and see it explode
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> checking ubuntu-purchase-service
<rsalveti> yeah, I'm just uploading after I'm able to build locally as well
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I just picked the two slowest to build I think ;)
<rsalveti> :-)
<cyphermox> crunching pngs as we speak
<cyphermox> so nearly done
<rsalveti> uploading ubuntu-purchase-service
<rsalveti> checking qtquick1-opensource-src
<rsalveti> ops
<rsalveti> you got that
<rsalveti> cyphermox: so guess we're just missing pyqt5 now
<cyphermox> yeah, that one is still building
<cyphermox> yup, pyqt5 is what's left
<rsalveti> let me take a look at that one
<cyphermox> k
<cyphermox> pyqt5 I think is really something that needs further work in qtwebkit though
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ^
<rsalveti> yeah, guess it's depending on the newer api
<rsalveti> which we don't have
<rsalveti> we'll land qtwebkit 5.2 once oxide is in
<cyphermox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169429033/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.pyqt5_5.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cyphermox> I know which part is missing, it looks like some bits from QWebSecurityOrigin
<cyphermox> but I'm not sure if there is more
<rsalveti> right
<cyphermox> do you know of an ETA for oxide?
<rsalveti> maybe next week
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> should I try to backport the qwebsecurity bits?
<rsalveti> but let me see if this is something easy to backport
<cyphermox> I can start that in a ppa
<rsalveti> yeah, but guess it's harder to change webkit
<rsalveti> so we might just disable that piece from pyqt5
<rsalveti> temporarily
<cyphermox> heh
<rsalveti> the patch that syncs webkit 5.2 into qtwebkit 5.2 is *huge*
<rsalveti> just one patch
<cyphermox> yeah
<rsalveti> hm, my flo is in a really weird state, can't get to the bootloader
<rsalveti> Mar 13 23:53:58 evasys kernel: [540140.439077] usb 3-2: Product: QHSUSB_DLOAD
<rsalveti> Mar 13 23:53:58 evasys kernel: [540140.439081] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: Qualcomm CDMA Technologies MSM
<rsalveti> Mar 13 23:53:58 evasys kernel: [540140.440204] usb 3-2: Qualcomm USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<rsalveti> and this is what I get when I connect the usb cable
<rsalveti> just holding power for a bunch of seconds made it boot again
<rsalveti> wonder what can be done in this mode
<cyphermox> isn't this kind of like the old odin mode for the galaxy nexus?
<cyphermox> something like flashing some bootloader bits
<cyphermox> doing this it's waiting for you to flash some radio firmware or something over the tty
<rsalveti> yeah, probably
<rsalveti> robru: where did you send your status report?
<robru> rsalveti, oh, I sent it privately just to a few people (didier, timo, colin, and a couple others. do you want me to forward it to you?
<rsalveti> robru: that's fine, just wanted to know if it was public so I could reply it as well
<robru> rsalveti, nah, it was too strongly worded to be public. just complaining about infra issues ;-)
<rsalveti> haha
<rsalveti> cyphermox: pyqt5 builds fine with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7088185/
<rsalveti> cyphermox: the qtwebkit 5.2 specific methods are protected by Qt_5_2_0, but that comes from qtbase
<rsalveti> so we can't use it in this case as qtwebkit is not 5.2
<cyphermox> ah, cool
<rsalveti> just need to drop this patch once qtwebkit5.2 gets published
<cyphermox> you uploading?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yup
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> robru: it s past midnight here, I'll go sleep
<cyphermox> running out of battery by now anyway
<cyphermox> rsalveti: thanks for the help
<rsalveti> yeah, gone as well
<rsalveti> np, thanks!
<robru> cyphermox, goodnight, and thanks.
<Mirv> yep, I just patched the Qt 5.2 away in the pyqt5's webkit part in the qt5-beta-proper PPA I mentioned to sil2100 and ricardo
<Mirv> let's see...
<Mirv> I guess my qtwebkit related rebuilds got forgotten, but it seems good now
<Mirv> Colin is quite a superman to jump in to patch cu2d too
<Mirv> reading to the end of backlog it looks pretty good, even though robru's first e-mail started with explosions and disasters :)
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, are you looking at proposed-migration and -excuses to see what remains as blockers for it?
<didrocks> (the whole transition)
<Mirv> didrocks: morning! looking at various things. the backlog may be worth looking, cjwatson at least had a message for you http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/14/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html#t01:57
<Mirv> well, I guess he included most of the relevant parts in the e-mail though
<Mirv> qmlbox2d looks good, ken uploaded it after qtbase was already there
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, seems like in the email
<didrocks> excellent
<didrocks> so, in term of crashes
<Mirv> I synced the qtcreator-plugin-cmake branch with ricardo's new upload, lp:qtcreator-plugin-cmake still would use the postNEW review, and another upload since I added the headers at least
<didrocks> we only have the unity8 crash on the list?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ah, you need another upload of qtcreator-plugin-cmake?
<didrocks> (blocking for the transition?)
<Mirv> didrocks: not blocking, just adding copyright headers to a couple of files plus if there's anything else you spot in need of updates. it can be done later too.
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, let's do a silo with the sdk fix + that one
<Mirv> didrocks: I found in the backlog that ricardo mentioned that the only problem now is bug #1291602 that tsdgeos will look at
<ubot5> bug 1291602 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "com.ubuntu.developer.andrewsomething.stackbrowser_stackbrowser_0.2.2 causes qmlscene to segfault under Qt5.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291602
<didrocks> once we publish that
<didrocks> ok, this isn't the unity8 issue though?
<didrocks> that Saviq mentionned yesterday
<Mirv> the unity8 crasher has a patch that's not included yet in qtdeclarative, saviq mentioned it's not uber critical
<didrocks> Mirv: it's still crashing in the tests though
<Mirv> yeah, I just mean whether we do it now in -proposed or after the current ones have migrated
<didrocks> Mirv: I would prefer that we get that fixed if possible, even temporarly, as discussed yesterday
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> Mirv: just upload it directly to -proposed
<Mirv> right, doing that but doing a amd64 test build first also
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm afraid when people start poking at buttons without understanding though :/
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm going to "fix" to not have to use the ignore button btw in case of republication if I can match the same source and version
<Mirv> sounds good. and yes the ignore buttons have both a good and a bad side.
 * didrocks will use a big red blinking button
<Mirv> ok approaching uploading of qtdeclarative 5.2.1-3ubuntu9, unless your big red blinking button press is something that I should wait to finish first
<sil2100> Friday releases \o/
<sil2100> Ouch
<Mirv> morning sil2100 :)
<Mirv> Friday is the best day
<sil2100> Mirv: just reading robru's status e-mail and... holy shit
<Mirv> sil2100: I also started my morning with that and I thought "ok we probably have problems". reading further in the thread and this channel's backlogs, it turned out the brave battles fought by robru, cyphermox, rsalveti, cjwatson & co throughout the night brought a lot of good stuff done
<Mirv> sil2100: so while didier is pushing a big red blinking button, I'm preparing a new qtdeclarative upload to fix the unity8 crasher, and then at some point we should get a silo to land colin's UI Toolkit arch fix + new qtcreator-plugin-cmake with some copyright headers added
<sil2100> Mirv: indeed, phew! I guess in the end everything got done - but if I understand correctly, the u1db-qt additional merge from rsalveti got released in the end, yes?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, it seems even the u1db-qt got fixed
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: hah, and I see the block still works ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, right, a separate landing is a good idea I guess
<didrocks> Mirv: no no, please upload :)
<Mirv> ok :)
<didrocks> ok, that should be fixed
<didrocks> mind giving a quick look, Mirv, sil2100?
<Mirv> cihelp could you take a look why https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/kubuntu-packaging/qt3d-fix-ftbfs/+merge/210963 is not getting CI tested, while it should be included at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/qtpim-opensource-src-trusty-amd64-coverage-kubuntu-packaging/search/?q=opensource-src-trusty-amd64-coverage-kubuntu-packaging ?
<didrocks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/542
<didrocks> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/543
<didrocks> now, if you publish and need to republish, citrain is smarter and won't ask you to use the ignore flag for the delta
<Mirv> ok, looking
<didrocks> (also, there is the build thing that I hot-patched yesterday which was the same source)
<sil2100> Looking as well
<sil2100> didrocks: seems to look ok this way
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> see, less hackish than yesterday :p
<Mirv> I'm a bit slower than sil2100 when it comes to reading citrain code but it looks sane :)
<Mirv> now with less hacks!
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> and so, if you need to republish an already published silo
<sil2100> Indeed ;) But /me as a C++ user feels a bit sad to see an exception being used for 'normal' operations ;p
<sil2100> But besides that it's all awesome
<sil2100> ;D
<didrocks> The projects that you already published, if not available in a newer version will be ignored
<didrocks> sil2100: tsss :p
<didrocks> ok, let's keep an eye
<didrocks> Mirv: tell us where you are with this btw
<didrocks> and let's wait on tsdgeos's feedback
<didrocks> for the remaining issue
<tsdgeos> didrocks: the com stack bla bla one?
<Mirv> so qtdeclarative is building now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/5.2.1-3ubuntu9
<Mirv> tsdgeos: that one
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: normally, we should be able to "merge and clean" btw
<didrocks> even if some packages have been uploaded directly
<didrocks> let me check that I'm right first :p
<tsdgeos> i've reduced the code that makes it crash *a lot*
<tsdgeos> so if i get the Qt guys to look at it
<tsdgeos> should not be "that" hard to fix
<tsdgeos> maybe even i can find the fix
<didrocks> hum, seems robru launch silo 001 with the wrong parameters :/
<didrocks> sil2100: mind looking? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: silo 001? Ok
<didrocks> tsdgeos: how often is that crash btw?
<tsdgeos> all the time
<didrocks> ok, so can't publish 5.2 without that
<Mirv> I think so far stackbrowser app has been the only one showing the crash, but it surely can't be the unique user of Qt in the universe
<tvoss> tsdgeos, happy to help, got the condensed code for me?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so it seems I have to reconfigure the silo with the ignoreconflicts option
<tsdgeos> oh man
<tsdgeos> this is silly
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<sil2100> Oh, no, wait!
<sil2100> Scratch that!
<didrocks> sil2100: I just think that he tried to build with the wrong parameter
<sil2100> ;p
<tsdgeos> tvoss: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-35891
<tsdgeos> that's even more condensed than the one i had
<didrocks> ewaow
<didrocks> sil2100: sad that he didn't "fix" the other one :/
 * Mirv prepares also qtpim and qt3d updates in all quietness
<Mirv> or the latter just a multi-arch build check for mitya57 while automatic CI is somehow missing
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, we can do that in a followup silo, right?
<didrocks> with the other fixes, right?
<didrocks> Mirv: you can probably already configure one :)
<Mirv> didrocks: yep, we can add qt3d and qtpim to join ubuntu-ui-toolkit and qtcreator-plugin-cmake
<Mirv> didrocks: \o/
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: before you push qtcreator-plugin-cmake, let me do a second check
<Mirv> mitya57: so in case interested, the CI Train silo assigning and links to the build jobs in the CI Train Jenkins can be found here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc#gid=0
<didrocks> sil2100: do you remember what was the second one off hand?
<Mirv> (in UDS it was talked not many people know about those)
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain works as well
<Mirv> they're mainly used for lp:project:s that are upstreams, but manual uploads can be added too
<Mirv> so I'm (slowly) adding line 45 for these now
<sil2100> didrocks: trying to remember, but hmm... my memory is weary ;/
<Saviq> didrocks, Mirv, what crashes in tests?
<didrocks> Saviq: this one is fixed apparently, there is just the one remaining on tsdgeos's plate AFAIK now
<didrocks> sil2100: mind looking back? :p
<Saviq> didrocks, /me will verify, just add proposed to device?
<didrocks> Saviq: let's ensure Mirv uploaded qtdeclarative first and it's built, but normally yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, k
<didrocks> Mirv: qtcreator-plugin-cmake should be multiarch: same
<didrocks> missing trailing comma as a binus :p
<Mirv> Saviq: the qtdeclarative has the unity8 patch we talked about, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/5.2.1-3ubuntu9
 * didrocks likes when there is "new" in a package description
<dbarth> hey
<mitya57> Mirv: saved to my gdrive, thanks. Also thanks for the "multi-arch build check".
<Saviq> Mirv, k
<dbarth> i removed my landing asks for some webapp fixes (were desktop/phone)
<Mirv> Saviq: but ubuntu8 is already there without it
<didrocks> dbarth: hum, please don't remove lines directly, just ping us
<dbarth> but i'd like to move forward with line 40 which is only for desktop
<didrocks> dbarth: if it was assigned
<dbarth> well, it was blocked and was not assigned (no silo, nothing)
<didrocks> ah ok, then ;)
<dbarth> could i have a silo to prep. things a bit at least?
<dbarth> line 40 is desktop only
<dbarth> and it's /fixes/ ie does not require an ffe
<didrocks> dbarth: yeah, but the components are used by the Qt 5.2 landing right now
<didrocks> dbarth: that we are having
<didrocks> so after that being one, it will be fine
<dbarth> ugh, ok then; i've tried ;)
<didrocks> dbarth: you can remove webbrowser-app from the ask
<didrocks> dbarth: I think the rest isn't locked
<dbarth> ah
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks, lp:qtcreator-plugin-cmake updated
<didrocks> Mirv: the flags thing can use a rework
<didrocks> with DEB_CFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND and so on…
<dbarth> didrocks: i cleared the webbrowser-app bits, let me know if that can work
<didrocks> sil2100: dealing with this? ^ (line 40)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, just finished e-mailing - on it!
<didrocks> Mirv: seems as well that upstream install is hackish, but would great to have that done, but no worry for now
<didrocks> sil2100: and the NEW package I have to check? :p
<didrocks> Mirv: bonus point if you bump standards-version
<didrocks> Mirv: and you need to fix E: qtcreator-plugin-cmake source: not-binnmuable-all-depends-any qtcreator-plugin-cmake-dev -> qtcreator-plugin-cmake
<didrocks> Mirv: also, no shlib:Depends in qtcreator-plugin-cmake which is needed
<didrocks> Mirv: that's it I guess :)
<didrocks> Mirv: please, look at the lintian errors, it's helping a lot to detect those ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: appmenu-qt5 was the second one
<didrocks> sil2100: also, will need the same for the signon cmakerie, seems robru only fixed one on the 2, mind looking?
<sil2100> didrocks: I don't see it in the NEW queue though
<sil2100> didrocks: will look
<didrocks> sil2100: it was in the NEW queue, I asked you yesterday to remind me to give them a look again
<sil2100> dbarth: it seems unity-webapps-qml is part of landing 006 as well - you want me to configure this silo only for testing for you (if you would want to publish, you'd need to rebuild after the qt5.2 landing is done)
<didrocks> I guess better for now to ask -qml to be removed as well
<sil2100> dbarth: you can remove the -qml package as didrocks mentions, then there's no problem in publishing
<sil2100> dbarth: not sure if it's required for this fix?
<didrocks> sil2100: copyright is not you, but canonical
<didrocks> please fix it
<didrocks> sil2100: also, better to not differentiate the copyright for the packaging
<didrocks> and in addition, it's wrong :/
<didrocks> License: GPL-3
<didrocks>  On Debian systems, the complete text of the GNU General
<didrocks>  Public License version 2 can be found in "/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2".
<didrocks> the whole stenza is GPL2
<sil2100> didrocks: crap, I wonder how that appeared there, fixing that now
<Mirv> didrocks: so, I made the -dev package now Arch: any too because it depends on an any package
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah
<Mirv> didrocks: the missing dependency on libc isn't avoided still, though
<didrocks> Mirv: it's with shlib-deps?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, but it's similar to qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, and the same reason why override_dh_shlibdeps is needed
<didrocks> sil2100: can you make your package future-proof and add --fail-missing
<Mirv> qtcreator-dev is a quite hacky for a dev package
<didrocks> Mirv: the -dev shouldn't dep on libc
<didrocks> the other should
<didrocks> right?
<sil2100> didrocks: done, can I direct-push to trunk?
<didrocks> sil2100: can't you have a landing with the fixes?
<didrocks> sil2100: as we do for the rest
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> we'll have a followup landing anyway
<didrocks> so better to have everything done
<didrocks> sil2100: the rest is good
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! I'm fixing  libaccounts-qt for the cmake thing in the meantime
<didrocks> ok
<Mirv> didrocks: I added the shlibs:Depends in the non-dev package indeed, but it doesn't bring the libc dependency with it to the plugin packages that are compiled against QtC
<Mirv> I think earlier it was thought that because of the plugin nature the error is "ok"
<didrocks> Mirv: why do you have to strip libCMakeProjectManager.so from dh_shlibdeps?
<didrocks> I don't remember the rationale and there is no comment :p
<Mirv> didrocks: without it it gives dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qtcreator/libUtils.so.1 (used by debian/qtcreator-plugin-cmake/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qtcreator/plugins/QtProject/libCMakeProjectManager.so)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, and why it can't find those infos?
<didrocks> because qtcreator doesn't have a shlibs I guess?
<Mirv> I remember only that upstream doesn't really support plugins from external sources, and this qtcreator-dev is just devised by us
<Mirv> so they are not really "plugins"
<Mirv> I'm not sure how to properly format a comment to debian/rules, though
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, try to put a comment and add the deps manually in debian/control on libc
<didrocks> I would say
<Mirv> ok
 * Mirv tried to prepare a silo but merge & clean not yet run on landing-006! :)
<sil2100> mardy: hi!
<mitya57> Mirv: I now see that qt3d built in your ppa, but it has only 3 archs where it already worked.
<sil2100> mardy: regarding your comment on the lp:signon -common-dev package merge, does the same thing go for libaccounts-qt ?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, just use ignore conflict for it
<mardy> sil2100: hi! Yes indeed
<didrocks> sil2100: please put your stuff in the same silo than Mirv ^
<mitya57> Mirv: Can I go ahead and upload it to archive?
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> didrocks: the signon and libaccounts-qt fixes as well you mean? Or can those wait?
 * sil2100 adds appmenu there for now
<sil2100> Mirv: I sneaked my appmenu packaging merge to your landing :>
<sil2100> Mirv: did you include it already when you were assigning the silo, or is a reconfigure needed?
<Mirv> mitya57: I now got a silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+packages assigned, let's build it there and we get arm64 + powerpc + ppc64el builds too
<Mirv> I copy the sources there now
<Mirv> ok, now they're starting to build for all archs
<mitya57> Thanks!
<Mirv> mitya57: so then when they've built, I can hit the "Publish" button in landing-005 to get them copied to archives. alternatively, if you want to go ahead, feel free to tell me you uploaded it manually (after the builds have finished) and I can remove it from that landing silo
<Mirv> sil2100: ah, ok! reconfigure needed, doing that
<mitya57> Mirv: Please hit the publish button yourself :)
<didrocks> sil2100: those can wait
<sil2100> Mirv: thank you! :)
<Mirv> mitya57: ok, thanks for the fix btw, it'll enable a lot of arm64/ppc stuff :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, I'd upload qtcreator-plugin-cmake to the silo too now after adding a comment and a direct dep to libc6
<cjwatson> Mirv: oh, um, actually, we never got round to enabling the other silos for arm64
<cjwatson> I should do that ...
<didrocks> Mirv: did you fix the flags?
<didrocks> cjwatson: hey, thanks for the fix!
<didrocks> cjwatson: actually, the integration tests needs root (I should fix that), if you just nosetests tests/unit, they don't
<Mirv> cjwatson: ah, ok, well powerpc and ppc64el at least. if you do enable, I can do the copy-package.
<didrocks> cjwatson: and you have a good memory to remember about the [0] trick you advise me (with all you have to deal everything, I thought you would forget) ;)
<cjwatson> didrocks: yeah, I decided I didn't want to run any tests that required root :)  thanks anyway
<Mirv> didrocks: I reconfigured the silo with ignore conflicts and added sil2100's branch
<cjwatson> didrocks: I had actually forgotten about it and only remembered due to the comment you left ...
<cjwatson> Mirv: powerpc and ppc64el were enabled for all the landing PPAs, just not arm64
<Mirv> yep
<sil2100> Mirv: awesome o/
<didrocks> cjwatson: ahah, so the comment was useful :)
<didrocks> anyway, nice that it's explicit now
<didrocks> Mirv: great, got anything with a sane flag handling?
<Mirv> mitya57: doh, qt3d fails tests now on powerpc, I wonder if I should do the same I did for qtbase, ie. enable tests only on amd64+i386+armhf. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169469342/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-powerpc.qt3d-opensource-src_5.0~git20130731-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * sil2100 needs to dress up
<cjwatson> I'm just seeing if I can find a webop to switch on arm64 everywhere
<tsdgeos> Mirv: our Qt friends to the rescue https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,80934
<tsdgeos> didrocks: Saviq: tvoss: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> 76 upgraded, 81 newly installed, 108 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Saviq> not good
<Mirv> didrocks: sorry, I'm a bit lost with what you mean with flags (the changes made to build/publish?), but prepare-silo went good http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/497/console while build complains about the version mismatch http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-1-build/62/console
<didrocks> tsdgeos: do you smell any bad imapct to the fact it's not acessible?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: it wasn't anyway
<tsdgeos> didrocks: so basically the app we have is not accessing them
<didrocks> 09:47:17  didrocks | Mirv: the flags thing can use a rework
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, sounds great!
<didrocks> 09:47:44  didrocks | with DEB_CFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND and so on…
<tvoss> tsdgeos, that looks good
<didrocks> tsdgeos: great then, Mirv distro-patch it? ^
<Mirv> didrocks: I clearly haven't had enough coffee, it seems I skipped to the "upstream install is hackish ... but no worry for now". I don't see grep -r APPEND *
<Mirv> oh, meeting
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: around?
<didrocks> popey: ^
<cjwatson> there's no vanguard in #webops (Canonical-internal), and I have to go; if somebody who happens to be there could follow up on any questions they might ask me, that'd be great
<ogra_> didrocks, still fighting G+ ...
<Mirv> tsdgeos: "yes!" to the distro patch
<tsdgeos> :)
 * ogra_ cant connect :(
<ogra_> sigh ... with either browser
<ogra_> i see myself and a "please wait..." at the bottom ... not even controls
<didrocks> cjwatson: will try to do that, thanks again Colin!
<didrocks> and enjoy your week-end!
<ogra_> hmm, now i have controls ... but that still doesnt feel right ...
<mitya57> Mirv: how about just disabling particular failing test(s)?
<cjwatson> didrocks: thanks.  fwiw (if I can't be found), my plan if it's needed to override any uninstallables on arm64/powerpc/ppc64el was to add entries to FauxPackages in the britney1-ubuntu branch
<cjwatson> (that's not complete instructions but should be enough for somebody to track things down if need be)
<sil2100> dbarth: tell me once you're around
<mitya57> Mirv: in any case, please feel free to upload anything.
<didrocks> cjwatson: hum, ok, I'll try to find someone whos know how to do that
<Mirv> mitya57: ok. yes, disabling individual tests sounds good if it's not a huge effort (in case of qtbase it was https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/kubuntu-packaging/enable-unit-tests-qtbase-opensource-src/+merge/200535)
<Mirv> interestingly, ppc64el succeded
<Mirv> I think it was the same with qtmultimedia
<sil2100_> What the heck
<sil2100_> My PC simply turned off
<sil2100_> I think it overheated but hm...
<Mirv> sil2100: can you check http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-1-build/62/console too?
<sil2100> Mirv: looking
<Mirv> ok, we need to wait for the merge&lean
<Mirv> sil2100: so no prob, we'll build it a bit later
<sil2100> Mirv: it seems that it's detecting the version that's in -proposed, so indeed, it seems to be all transient
<didrocks> sil2100: well, it's to protect you :p
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, my thinkpad heard the word 'qt5.2 transition' and decided 'duuude, bail! *shuts down*' ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: no, I mean, on the error on landing-005
<sil2100> Ahaha
<sil2100> Indeed!
<sil2100> psivaa: do you think our smoketesting mako devices are free now for some additional tests of that unity8 AP failure?
<psivaa> sil2100: i could find one of them
<Saviq> Ran 41 tests in 1037.561s → OK
<Saviq> land it!
<ogra_> boring ...
<sil2100> psivaa: could you do the same thing as yesterday? i.e. I'll send you a modified test_url_dispatcher.py and I would ask you to replace it and run unity8 test suite - would be awesome
<psivaa> sil2100: ack, will do
<davmor2> Morning all
<sil2100> psivaa: here's the test_url_dispatcher.py : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089282/
<psivaa> sil2100: ack, thanks
<sil2100> psivaa: thank you! Give me a sign once there are some results
<psivaa> sil2100: sure, i need to do some prep's to only make this run on a single device from a pool. so will be in a bit :)
<didrocks> seb128: hey, can you shed some light on this maybe?
<didrocks> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<didrocks> look for qml-box2d
<didrocks> it says "out of date on i386: qtdeclarative5-box2d1.0 (from 0.1~git20131115ubuntu1)
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> but the new version built on all arch
 * didrocks is a little bit lost
<seb128> didrocks, looking
<seb128> didrocks, oh, easy
<didrocks> ah?
<seb128> there was a binary rename
<seb128> qtdeclarative5-box2d1.0 is the old binary
<seb128> qtdeclarative5-box2d1.1 the new one
<didrocks> ok, so this won't block britney, transitioned are handled, right?
<seb128> right, the error is still weird
<didrocks> (it seems to be in the "block" part :p)
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> seems there is no rdepends anyway
<seb128> didrocks, I think it might be because https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qml-box2d/0.1~git20131115ubuntu1 never moved out of proposed
<seb128> and then they went away in a new upload
<seb128> I'm unsure proposed handle superseeded binaries
<seb128> you might need to delete qtdeclarative5-box2d1.0 binaries from trusty-proposed
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> thanks seb128 for looking at that :)
<sil2100> dbarth: I still see unity-webapps-qml in that landing - I will not be able to *normally* assign a silo for that while this merge is still there, you think we can have that landing without that component?
<seb128> didrocks, yw!
<didrocks> so, we have the list of what to remove safely
<didrocks> cjwatson: FYI, we built the list of what we need to ignore. I'll put it in a bug report. There is no release team or people knowing about britney1-ubuntu around. So with that list (and having checked all reverse dependencies to not make uninstallable packages), I'll go ahead and remove binaries. Then, we'll land your fix and rebuild what we can
<seb128> didrocks, what's the plan? moving it out of proposed today? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, even ASAP now
<seb128> great!
<Wellark> cjwatson: hi! is this part of some CI Train silo? https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/indicator-network/porting/+merge/210394
<Wellark> or can I just include it to my set of MP's?
<seb128> Wellark, the CI train table is public, you can check yourself, and cjwatson is on vac today
<Wellark> seb128: just wanted to politely ask him as the original submitter before I make my moves :)
<seb128> Wellark, I'm sure he's going to be fine if you land it
<didrocks> ok, next britney runs should try to migrate everything
<didrocks> (phew)
<didrocks> 117 blocks -> removed
<sil2100> Wellark: it seems to be part of landing on line 42
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/
<Wellark> sil2100: yeah, I noticed
<Wellark> I can figure it out with thostr_
<Wellark> it's just a oneliner
<didrocks> address-book-app/powerpc unsatisfiable Depends: qtcontact5-galera
<didrocks> Mirv: I still need to remove them (but in proposed)
<didrocks> as they built
<Mirv> ok, so from proposed
<didrocks> ok, removed
<didrocks> let's wait for next britney's run
<Mirv> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7089448/ is this what you meant?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I guess you need to do something for CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS as well
<didrocks> (if those hacks are needed)
<Mirv> didrocks: well, it seems they are not and I guess that magic does the same as using dpkg-buildflags --get to get CPPFLAGS + CXXFLAGS
<didrocks> Mirv: yep
<Mirv> proceeding
<Mirv> it really took some while to me to stop staring at the upstream install mangling lines and find these ones you meant
<davmor2> didrocks: +1 for 237 unless popey finds something horrific
<popey> davmor2: didrocks nearly done.
<didrocks> davmor2: popey \o-- (just one hand until popey is done :))
<sil2100> didrocks, davmor2: I saw Selene send an e-mail with some issues with 237 though?
<popey> i cant reproduce any of selene's issues
<davmor2> sil2100: nor could I
<sil2100> phew
<dbarth> didrocks: ok, i think it's better to wait with the silo as-is, and land once the deck is cleared
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> dbarth: ok
<davmor2> didrocks: wow sil2100 must of reading your mind when you were thinking sil2100 buys all the drinks at the next sprint ;)  sil2100 that is why you said ok to didrocks right?
<sil2100> I... I... I didn't know I have mind reading skills!
<Mirv> thanks sil2100, that's very kind
<didrocks> +1 :)
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Oh well, I can't help my awesome skills!
 * didrocks can't wait for the publisher run
<psivaa> sil2100: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-unity8/29/ has not seen the url dispatcher failure
<sil2100> YAY
<sil2100> So now the big question is... WTF!
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> sil2100: yw. :)
<Wellark> are we there, yet? are we there, yet? are we there, yet?
 * sil2100 starts sweating
<Mirv> didrocks: address-book-app-dbg/powerpc
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm doing signon-plugin-oauth2/arm64 for now
<didrocks> let me look at the other
<Mirv> right
<Mirv> and telepathy-ofono/ppc64el unsatisfiable
<didrocks> Mirv: telepathy-ofono -> done
<popey> didrocks: ya, #237 seems okay
<didrocks> popey: thanks! ogra_: promoting? ^
<didrocks> Mirv: address-book-app-dbg/powerpc -> flushed
<ogra_> didrocks, yup, will do
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, seems that's all for our transition
<didrocks> so, we "just" wait on qtdeclarative-opensource-src to finish to have the autopkg test run + the armhf build
<sil2100> didrocks: it's all in \o/ ?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum?
<didrocks> sil2100: look at proposed-migration
<didrocks> the "just" is what is blocking
<didrocks> in theory
<didrocks> Mirv: I think I have to remove tdeclarative5-box2d1.0 from -proposed
<didrocks> due to ken's upload
<didrocks> as it's 1.1 now
<Mirv> armhf qtdeclarative is still compressing png files. someone should kill optipng with fire (it's even quite poor compared to competitors even though it's slow)
<Mirv> ok to qtbox1.0
<sil2100> It seems to be close to finishing soon anyway
<Mirv> right, right, there's 1.0 in proposed without source as well as 1.1
 * didrocks flushes
<didrocks> so no more "out of date" apart from qtdeclarative-opensource-src, no jenkins autopkgtest running apart from qtdeclarative-opensource-src and not unsatisfiable Depends
<popey> davmor2: can you update the nexus status sheet pls?
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> let's wait for qtdeclarative to finish + a publisher tick
<didrocks> then, click-store-side needs to be dealt with
<didrocks> all autopkgtests passed for qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<sil2100> The armhf build is still ongoing though...
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> it's the theorical last blocker
<Mirv> what if optipng fails! no, really, the build has succeeded already, the optipng just drags it on
<Mirv> I'm so familiar at staring those png file logs
<didrocks> no, optipgn passed! :)
<didrocks> building packages…
<mitya57> Mirv: so, are you taking care of qt3d or should I upload it with tests disabled?
<Mirv> there would be export NO_PNG_PKG_MANGLE=1 to use
<sil2100> Phew
<Mirv> mitya57: I'm taking care of it, we just let this migration first pass and then I'll publish the silo
<Mirv> mitya57: like, of course, after disabling or fixing the tests, right
<didrocks> yeah, please, don't delay it more with another upload :)
<ogra_> === Image 237 Promoted ===
<Mirv> mitya57: I just kicked the arm64 builds going in the PPA. if it turns out it's only powerpc failing, I'll probably disable the tests on powerpc only
<Mirv> (and so it actually seems)
<mitya57> OK
<sil2100> ogra_: yaay
<didrocks> ok, this publisher cycle should have it (starting now)
<davmor2> popey: will do
<friday_is_a_good> http://i.imgur.com/d2kslI4.jpg
<davmor2> hahaha
<Wellark> hmm.. thostr_ is on holiday or something
<Wellark> is there anyone willing to lend me a silo?
<Wellark> you would get it back on Monday
<mhr3_> sil2100, silo for 45 pls?
<Mirv> didrocks: is signon-plugin-oauth2-dev/arm64 unsatisfiable Depends: signon-plugin-oauth2 + signon-plugin-oauth2-tests/arm64 still something in need?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, need to be removed as well
<didrocks> Mirv: done
<seb128> didrocks, do you need help debugging the remaining issues?
<seb128> like phonon seems to be an issue on arm64/powerpc/ppc64el and there are some issues on the main archs as well
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'll appreciate
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<didrocks> seb128: where do you see an issue with phonon?
<seb128> didrocks, bottom of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<seb128>     * ppc64el: phonon4qt5-backend-gstreamer, phonon4qt5-backend-vlc
<didrocks> ah, I'm still in -excuses :p
<didrocks> ok, so gstreamer
<didrocks> seb128: it's more than that actually, right?
<didrocks> like on i386?
<seb128> didrocks, right, as said that's an obvious one, then " there are some issues on the main archs as well"
<seb128> didrocks, I'm starting a pbuilder looking at that one
<didrocks> sorry, I read main pocket
<didrocks> like release
<seb128> oh, ok
<didrocks> seb128: phonon-backend are stuff which were blocked in proposed
<didrocks> that's what xnox rebuilt
<didrocks> so, it should be a publisher cycle away
<seb128> it seems we always have stuff that are a publisher cycle away from the goal :-)
<seb128> is that like we do half the remaining distance every cycle but never reach the goal?
<sil2100> mhr3_: ok
<sil2100> mhr3_: soo, we still didn't clean the 006 silo which has mediascanner2 in it - maybe you want to wait a bit so that we can assign a normal silo for this?
<mhr3_> sil2100, ah right, qml plugin.. forgot about that
<mhr3_> sil2100, yea, let's wait for 006
<sil2100> mhr3_: or you want to have a test-build with ignore-conflicts? I would prefer waiting a bit first if it's not urgent ;)
<didrocks> please don't make ignore-conflicts the rule :/
 * didrocks warned…
<didrocks> seems you give an option, then the override is always used/proposed
 * didrocks sigh
<sil2100> didrocks: I always don't recommend it, but give it as a possibility..!
<sil2100> But ok, indeed it's best not to do that even
<didrocks> sil2100: please don't propose it :p
<didrocks> especially as the thing is going to get in soon
<mhr3_> didrocks, he knows that i can make a good decision about when to use it ;)
<didrocks> mhr3_: you? man! he's sooooo wrong :p
<mhr3_> didrocks, auch! so mean!
<pmcgowan> morning
<pmcgowan> how much carnage do we have
<Mirv> pmcgowan: we've been almost there for 3 hours :)
<Mirv> it's just complex
<Mirv> it's the upper level magicians didier, dimitri now mostly at work
<pmcgowan> ah well then
<Mirv> while also the next landings are being prepared
<mhr3_> sil2100, so... 46 instead? :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> mhr3_: ok, that's more like it I guess!
<sil2100> But there are no test plans! OH NOES
<mhr3_> catching that up
<mhr3_> sil2100, filled in
<sil2100> Assigning!
<didrocks> Mirv: meeting is in 30 minutes or 1h30?
<Mirv> josepht: did you happen to see the c_ihelp call for qt3d merge requests handling? I now merged manually one, and there's another one at https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qt3d_disable_tests_on_powerpc/+merge/211042 - there used to be jenkins passing a month ago or so
<Mirv> didrocks: 30min
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> mhr3_: hah... you're unlucky today!
<didrocks> as we are 1.5 cycle away of nirvana…
<mhr3_> sil2100, noooo
<didrocks> will be short :)
<didrocks> mhr3_: take that! :p
<mhr3_> didrocks, you enjoy my suffering, don't you? :P
<sil2100> mhr3_: indicator-network is locked!
<didrocks> mhr3_: well, I see you enjoying mine!
<josepht> Mirv: looking
<mhr3_> didrocks, touche :D
<didrocks> ;)
<mhr3_> sil2100, also 5.2?
<didrocks> yep 5.2
<Mirv> josepht: all I know is that it's still seen at http://91.189.93.70:8080/search/?q=opensource-src-trusty-amd64-coverage-kubuntu-packaging , so I'd assume some sort of automatic functions to be happening
<mhr3_> damn, is there still someplace where we don't use qt? :)
<Mirv> hmm, maybe that's different place nowadays, qtdeclarative did have jenkins approve an hour ago, but it's not visible there at least
<Mirv> josepht: Chris Gagnon probably knows the most about this
<Mirv> I'm not sure if it's on CI team's machines at all or not
<josepht> Mirv: the latest build for that job was manually run by alesage
<josepht> Mirv: I'll create an asana task and follow up with Chris and/or Allan when they come online
<Mirv> josepht: ok, thanks a lot!
<mhr3_> Mirv, will you send out a mail when 5.2 finally lands?
<mhr3_> would be nice :)
<sil2100> mhr3_: yes, 5.2 ;)
<Mirv> mhr3_: well did_rocks could take the honor by announcing it at the evening's e-mail, I don't mind. although, I believe it's worth pointing this out also on ubuntu-devel so I can respond to the earlier thread there or something like that
<Mirv> mitya57: ok qt3d now built fine for all 6 archs, with tests disabled on powerpc. so it's ready in the silo and will get published... at some point today
<mitya57> Mirv: it built everywhere, mind if I publish it myself?
<didrocks> mitya57: no, please don't yet
<mitya57> OK
<didrocks> mitya57: let's get 5.2 in first, it will delay again
 * mitya57 just wants to get most of FTBFSes resolved before tomorrow
<didrocks> mitya57: yeah, but by that, you will make a lot of people (20+) blocked and delayed by another 1.5h :p
<didrocks> (not telling about appmenu-qt5 which already transitioned and so broke in trusty release pocket)
<mitya57> It migrated! \o/
 * mitya57 just got a ton of bug closing mails.
<Mirv> wow
<mitya57> Can I go ahead with qt3d now?
<didrocks> mitya57: some are still stuck
<didrocks> mitya57: better to wait to ensure that everything is in
<didrocks> than creating horrors :)
<mitya57> Even pyqt5 migrated, which depends on everything else :)
<didrocks> mitya57: yeah, but I would better see the confirmation of everything's being fine ;)
<didrocks> like http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<didrocks> not listing then in the next publisher cycle
<didrocks> so that we can double check
<didrocks> Mirv: do you still have the list of all packages you had yesterday?
<didrocks> so that we can grep against that one
<didrocks> or using launchpadlib api
<Mirv> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7089993/ that's of course only the 117
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess that will be enough :)
<didrocks> Mirv: I'll do for p in `cat package_list`; do grep $p excuse; done
<pmcgowan> Mirv, didrocks will you have time for the standup
<rsalveti> morning
 * rsalveti reading backlog
<didrocks> pmcgowan: yeah
<pmcgowan> elopio, can you join the standup?
<mitya57> Mirv: can I close bug 1278329 now?
<ubot5> bug 1278329 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278329
<mitya57> didrocks: Please ping me when it will be OK to go ahead.
<didrocks> mitya57: will do
<mitya57> I expect I'll need to do some symbols-update uploads after qt3d lands.
<Mirv> mitya57: sure, go ahead and close it!
<sil2100> update_excuses returns no results when grepping for the list of 117 - does it mean it's DONE?
<Mirv> mitya57: reading #ubuntu-release, we need at least one more britney run
<Mirv> regarding qt3d
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, for that page. however, there's a new page to stare http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html :)
<Mirv> that means too much stuff to copy, it will continue in the next run
<mitya57> I see
<sil2100> hah, this I didn't know
<sil2100> Mirv: let me stare then as well ;)
<didrocks> mitya57: ping, you can go!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> mitya57: running merge & clean?
<Mirv> didrocks: are you asking me about m & c? :)
<Mirv> mitya57: just grab https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qt3d_disable_tests_on_powerpc/+merge/211042 and continue from there
<Mirv> mitya57: you'll be quicker that way indeed than waiting for the silo to actually work
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> yeah, sorry
<Mirv> since we need that merge & clean phase done etc, and then there are two builds
<Mirv> didrocks: ok running normal m & c
<Mirv> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-3-merge-clean/19/console
<didrocks> jdstrand: hey, around?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, you can ignore step
<didrocks> as publication wasn't the last one
<mitya57> didrocks, Mirv: I'm just going to copy a package from landing-005 to primary archive
<Mirv> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-3-merge-clean/20/console
<Mirv> mitya57: sure, fine
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, don't copy, let the system do it for you :)
<didrocks> Mirv: no? ^
<mitya57> (done)
<Mirv> didrocks: it's quicker that way, mitya57 can get to other fixes while the silo is not ready
<didrocks> ok
<Mirv> didrocks: eg. the MP:s haven't built yet there etc
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, so excepted issue
<didrocks> on the packages that were manually rebuild
<didrocks> there is an optoin
<didrocks> option
<Mirv> mitya57: thanks! I'll remove qt3d from that landing
<didrocks> Mirv: so, ignore dest version
<Mirv> didrocks: so it seems
<Mirv> didrocks: next up http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-3-merge-clean/21/console
<bfiller> Mirv: line 47 on CI Train has MR that fixes notes-app AP failures on Qt5.2 if we desire to pick that up
<Mirv> bfiller: great! I could grab them to my line 44 which already has a silo and misc post-5.2 fixes?
<bfiller> Mirv: sure
<Mirv> bfiller: ok, thanks
<Mirv> bfiller: oh, right, it's a click package too? so it should go through the click process more probably.
<Mirv> sergiusens: ^ notes-app update https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/notes-app/dont_click_header/+merge/210349
<bfiller> Mirv: yes it;s a click, but we do also want to publish the deb
<Mirv> bfiller: aha, ok, then I can include it anyhow too for the deb
<didrocks> bfiller: we don't want to wait on the deb to get the click update though
<bfiller> didrocks: correct
<didrocks> so I guess it's fine to get it merged as part of the click release process
<Mirv> bfiller: ok so not including in my landing after all, so that it can get merged via the click release process as mentioned. also, the other packages in that other landing are not closely related.
<bfiller> Mirv: ack
<didrocks> popey: Mirv: validating? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090461/
<elopio> I'm awake, I'm awake...
<popey> +1
<Mirv> I'm not familiar with the framework names but looks good
<Mirv> elopio: :) I see that, you're committing!
<Mirv> elopio: so, landing the workaround branch https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/messaging-app/workaround_autopilot_5.2/+merge/211018 would be enough at first?
<seb128> be careful with the status of silo 7, the "track migration to release" is confused about some packages that got manual uploads
<elopio> Mirv: yes, I stayed late trying to understand the messaging problem.
<seb128> to the versions it's trying to watch are already superseeded
<seb128> e.g qtbox from kenvandine
<elopio> Mirv: it has a prerequisite branch
<elopio> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/messaging-app/delete_multiple/+merge/210983
<elopio> I made a small mistake. Now tests are running again to confirm it's correct.
<elopio> bfiller: can you help me getting reviews for the two branches? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/messaging-app
<bfiller> elopio: usre
<cjwatson> didrocks: well, the effect of you removing binaries is that if we don't get things ported then something will fail to migrate later and nobody will remember why ... but I guess you decided you were fine with that
<cjwatson> Wellark: not part of any landing I know of, feel free to include it, thanks
<didrocks> cjwatson: I have the whole list and tracking it
<cjwatson> re qml-box2d, sorry about that, I actually ran the removal command last night but forgot to say yes at the prompt :)
 * cjwatson processes the obvious bits from NBS
<elopio> bfiller, Mirv: and https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/notes-app/skip_bug1288876/+merge/211062
<elopio> skipping a test goes against all the values of the jedi order, so don't tell my teammates ;)
<bfiller> elopio: I thought this other MR seemed to solved that notes problem: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/notes-app/dont_click_header/+merge/210349
<Mirv> elopio: bfiller: you'll need to ask for the line 48 silo reconfiguration later on
<Mirv> after all the branches are listed there for real
<elopio> bfiller: that other one isolates the problem so it's exposed only on one test.
<bfiller> elopio: ok so we need both of those MR's then to fully solve it?
<Wellark> cjwatson: ok, I will take care of iit
<barry> this seems like a strange failure, any ideas?
<barry> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5823/console
<sergiusens> bfiller, do you already have an MR bumping the framework versions for the apps or should I get one?
<Mirv> elopio: did the messaging-app retest finish, so those two branches are ok?
<bfiller> sergiusens: I don't have one
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, so on the deb side, we have messaging-app and we are done
<didrocks> sergiusens: tell us when gallery-app, terminal-app, music-app and notes-app are in the store
<sergiusens> bfiller, ok I'm updating gallery and note to use ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev
<popey> sergiusens: tell me too ☻
<bfiller> sergiusens: camera too?
<sergiusens> see, I was told camera didn't need to be rebuilt
<sergiusens> didrocks, ?
<bfiller> I have no idea honestly
<sergiusens> neither do I
<sergiusens> I wasn't following Qt 5.2 transition closely; just following orders as they came
<didrocks> sergiusens: I don't know, pmcgowan should knows. I just came to rescue the list :p
<didrocks> sergiusens: same, just there for the past 2 days…
<didrocks> camera is a click app now, right?
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes
<sergiusens> didrocks, but does it need a rebuild?
<sergiusens> didrocks, or is the consensus; anything with compiled bits needs a rebuild?
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, it will be a larger subset of what really needs to be rebuilt
<didrocks> sergiusens: but I guess that the recent transition can have made it slept
<didrocks> sergiusens: so please, to ensure, just rebuild
<sergiusens> ok
<davmor2> didrocks: can I still install qt5.2.1 from the -006 ppa?  if so I can install and double check apps that need rebuilding.  i'm assuming their'll be no images till the qt5.2.1 one right?
<sergiusens> didrocks, everything is in the archive now; right?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, is click chroot already supporting the new framework or should I just fiddle with maint?
<didrocks> sergiusens: everything but messaging-app
<mhr3_> no sil?
<didrocks> mhr3_: mup him
<sil2100> The fuck was that disconnec...
<mhr3_> summoning is complete :)
<sil2100> t
<elopio> Mirv: I don't see the new results on the MP
<elopio> bfiller: we need those two MRs, yes. But that's not a fix, it's a skip :)
<mhr3_> sil2100, so, can i start the previously-frozen silos?
<mhr3_> sil2100, and get the ones i asked for?
<sil2100> mhr3_: was I summoned for some assignments? Thank you, it seems I got my internet back thanks to you
<sil2100> SUre
<sil2100> mhr3_: so, firts, let me assign those silos, and then let's rebuild 001
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, whats the question?
<Mirv> elopio: ah, ok, on the MP. well, anyhow, I can build the messaging-app meanwhile, and rebuild if the branches need mor echanges
<sil2100> hmmm
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, list of apps that need rebuilding or if anything with compiled bits need to be rebuilt
<sil2100> mhr3_: ok, so you still have to wait a liitle bit, as the silo's PPA is still getting cleaned
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, not every compiled app needed building
<rsalveti> yeah, just the one we had issues with
<pmcgowan> just the few  identified in the testing sheet
<cjwatson> sergiusens: just fiddle.  I'll land click chroot support next week
<sil2100> mhr3_: it might take a few moments to finish, but then we move full forward with those silos
<mhr3_> sil2100, right, i can rebuild 001 though?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: you could copy the chroot in /var/lib/schroot/chroots/ and /etc/schroot/chroot.d/
<cjwatson> it's only creation that won't work
<sergiusens> ok' I'll see what I can get out of it
<sil2100> mhr3_: yes, rebuild it by mentioning unity-scope-click in the rebuild packages field
<mhr3_> sil2100, well that's the only pkg for that line :)
<sil2100> mhr3_: yes ;) But otherwise it won't rebuild, as it will say: all packages have already been built, or something
<mhr3_> sil2100, checking force
<mhr3_> oh, right, seems that's not enough
<davmor2> pmcgowan: the light-sensor do you happen to know which package I need to file against I'm assuming qtsensors
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ask ChickenCutlass ^^
<sil2100> mhr3_: entering the name there should be sufficient
<rsalveti> davmor2: powerd afaik
<sil2100> Mirv: will we have an image with just the qt5.2 bits?
<sil2100> i.e. should I block publishing other landings in the meantime?
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<davmor2> ChickenCutlass: I need to write up a bug for the light-sensor not doing anything and need the package to file against could you confirm if it is qtsensors or powerd or something else please
<didrocks> sil2100: no please
<ChickenCutlass> davmor2, powerd
<davmor2> rsalveti, ChickenCutlass: thanks guys :)
<Mirv> sil2100: we'll wait for the messaging-app and click app fixes I think
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: landing-006 merge & clean complete!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> mhr3_: good news, assigning silos for you mister
<Mirv> didrocks: I also handled the u1db-qt by merging manually the one branch plus syncing changelog
<mhr3_> sil2100, can i get #21 too?
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<ogra_> didrocks, rsalveti, so my image watcher bot is now running in test mode, i'll need it to watch a few image builds over the weekend to make sure it doesnt cause issues (need some cron runs for this) before letting it into this channel ... if all goes fine i'll switch it fully live on monday morning
<sil2100> mhr3_: no, it would require too much scrolling through the list, sorry
<sil2100> mhr3_: ;)
<mhr3_> lol
<sil2100> mhr3_: let me take a look after those, I don't want us to starve any other upstreams in the meantime
<rsalveti> ogra_: awesome
<rsalveti> ogra_: but cron is currently disabled :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, sigh why ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: because we want to get this click framework fixed
<davmor2> popey: a confirmation if you would please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerd/+bug/1292565
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292565 in powerd (Ubuntu) "light sensors don't seem to do anything." [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> rsalveti, and we wont get it done today ?
<mhr3_> sil2100, doing thomas' stuff as he's on holiday, so i'm like 4 upstreams now
<rsalveti> ogra_: people are trying really hard but hard to say
<sil2100> Awesome
<ogra_> heh k
<Mirv> sil2100: cjwatson's ubuntu-ui-toolkit arch enablement branch is not yet landable since there's a chain of unfilled dependencies (-> unity-action-api -> hud -> dee-qt). should I remove it from the landing-005 so that qtpim + qtcreator-plugin-cmake + appmenu-qt5 could be landed?
<Mirv> I'm commenting on the branch anyhow for now
<sil2100> hmmm
<Mirv> or I wonder of course if it's just landed, does it help something on its own
<mhr3_> sil2100, eh, meant 26, not 21
<sil2100> Mirv: I wonder, I would love getting appmenu-qt5 fixed as the copyright had some problems, but I would say: do as you think is best
<sil2100> Mirv: what's cjwatson's opinion?
<Mirv> sil2100: he's away today
<sergiusens> didrocks, even if the tests will fail all over; can't we trigger a new image with the new click definitions and Qt 5.2?
<didrocks> sergiusens: what do you mean, without the rebuilds?
<didrocks> sergiusens: if you don't have the upload in the store with the new framework, you won't get the app working
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes, without the rebuilds
<sil2100> mhr3_: hmmm, now that I check the spreadsheet: look at landing on line 9, I see some of those merges in the silo I just assigned to you
<sergiusens> didrocks, that's why I said fail all over
<sil2100> mhr3_: is this landing therefore invalid? Did you take all those merges from line 9 and include it in the new one?
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, why do you want to do that without the rebuilds then?
<mhr3_> sil2100, disregard 9, i took it over
<sil2100> mhr3_: ACK
<sergiusens> didrocks, I just want an image to test that the rebuilds and new framework definitions work
<didrocks> sergiusens: people will upgrade to that image
<didrocks> and will get a broken phone
<sergiusens> didrocks, people shouldn't be on devel-proposed without accepting that casualty
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, but people will do
<didrocks> and it's before the week-end :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, that's what devel-proposed is for
<didrocks> I think we shouldn't let people breaking that much their phone on purpose
<didrocks> (for at least 2 days)
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know of any planned fixed for address-book-app? Or can I lock it for a landing?
<didrocks> if only we could do "unupdatable images"
<Mirv> sil2100: no, I don't know, feel free to lock
<sil2100> Mirv: thank you :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: you can flash latest and dist-upgrade
<didrocks> yeah, seems the best to me
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ack
<ogra_> didrocks, "people" shouldnt run -proposed ... that will teach them ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: you need to wait on click-apparmor 2.0 for having latest framework definition
<sergiusens> didrocks, ok
<sil2100> dbarth: I'll be assigning a silo for you as well, just want to double check if all merges are bug fixes for non-FFe'd components first
<jdstrand> sergiusens (and didrocks): 0.2. I'm not to 2.0 yet :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: I see you always diminish yourself :p
<ogra_> geeez, you are so behind !
<didrocks> jdstrand: so, as told on #ubuntu-touch (but with right numbers):
<didrocks> ubuntu-sdk-13.10 -> ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1
<didrocks> policy 0.1 -> 0.2
<didrocks> for migrating to the new fw?
<didrocks> ah no, it's 1.0 -> 1.1
<didrocks> from the code
<didrocks> popey: sergiusens: FYI ^ (but maybe wait for Jamie to confirm)
<popey> thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: ogra_: robru: popey: davmor2: I'll be 15 minutes late in the meeting, I really need a break now and running :)
<popey> didrocks: want me to mail the community devs with  broken packages?
<popey> so they know policy and framework text for their manifests?
<dbarth> sil2100: \o/ we can go crazy now! :)
<didrocks> popey: well, let's get jdstrand confirming that I'm reading right the expected policy_version, but after that, yeah please :)
<davmor2> didrocks: wibble
<jdstrand> didrocks: click-apparmor went from 0.1 to 0.2, yes. however apparmor policy is in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, and it is 0.1.x. it is versioned to match the policy. ie, apparmor policy major.minor corresponds to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu major.minor.microrevision
<popey> kk
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> 1.0
<dbarth> sil2100: let me review real quick but i'd like some priority bump to get a silo on our desktop landings that were locked
<jdstrand> man, I should stop transposing numbers myself!
<sil2100> didrocks: sure! It's a well deserved break ;) Too bad you'll be running and getting tired instead of resting ;p
<jdstrand> meh
<dbarth> sil2100: can keep some of the touch stuff aside not to monopolize too many silos, for ex.
<didrocks> jdstrand: hum
<jdstrand> apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is 1.1.x, that corresponds to apparmor policy 1.1
<sil2100> dbarth: which ones? Since I saw 2 that still didn't have their FFe's approved, but there was one more I wasn't sure about
<didrocks> jdstrand: ah ok :) everything's fine for you popey, sergiusens? ^
<jdstrand> click-apparmor 0.2 isn't versioned in reference to the policy-- its versioning is separate
<popey> didrocks: no ☻
<popey> what should the policy be in the manifest? it's 1.0 for 13.10. What should it be for 14.04-dev1?
<dbarth> sil2100: yup, hang on
 * sergiusens is lost and waiting for the waves to calm down a bit
<popey> +1
<didrocks> jdstrand: maybe you can just give popey and sergiusens a practical example of what they need to update? ^
<popey> \o/
<sergiusens> didrocks, it's not just this, it's the list of everything that needs to get done fwiw
<sergiusens> I am waiting for people to notice new things
<sergiusens> that's what I meant with waves :-)
<Saviq> doanac`, plars,  hey, did you guys see my question yesterday about smoketests and unlocking unity8?
<didrocks> sergiusens: you have a starting list with what I collected for you, right?
<doanac`> Saviq: not sure i did. can you repeat?
<Wellark> is it OK to get
<Wellark> "There is 1 newly obsolete package: libqt5core5" ?
 * Saviq grabs the log
<Wellark> was the package renamed?
<sergiusens> didrocks, yah and the framework definition changed twice already ;-)
<Saviq> Wellark, yes
<sil2100> seb128: all the indicator-datetime merges are fixes not requiring FFe's, right? (just making double suar)
<Saviq> it's ...a now, due to the double/real ABI break
<sil2100> seb128: from the landing you added
<jdstrand> popey, sergiusens: sorry, I came on to this thing at the tail end and have been furiously uploading (my prepared, but not siloed) click-apparmor up until now
<jdstrand> popey, sergiusens: what is the problem?
<Saviq> doanac`, wanted to ask about the unity8 unlock script used in smoke tests, we're removing the thing you're relying on soon, fginther and om26er already implemented the new method using unity8's helpers that we maintain, apparently you tried it and backed out around a week ago, can we help making the switch somehow?
<popey> jdstrand: we have apps which need updating in the store - some are community, some ours.
<popey> jdstrand: the community people need to know what to change their manifest to, specifically the framework string and policy version.
<doanac`> Saviq: i think the problem we hit was that the library the new mechanism relied on wasn't in the image
<sergiusens> jdstrand, no problem, I'm just saying I'm not going to make changes to the click apps until eveyhing lands ;-)
<popey> jdstrand: so that when their new "only qt5.2 builds" versions are uploaded, they cannot be installed on older non-qt5.2 images of the phone, which have an older policy version and older framework string
<Saviq> om26er, fginther, can you say how you solved doanac`'s issue in ci testrunners?
<om26er> doanac`, Saviq unity8-autopilot needs to be installed
<om26er> ofcourse Saviq knows that ;)
<Saviq> doanac`, can the same be done for smoke tests?
<jdstrand> popey: this has the frameworks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks
<fginther> Saviq, doanac`, for the upstream merger testing, the devices are already in writable mode, so we just 'apt-get install unity8-autopilot'
<jdstrand> popey: that is not ratified yet I don't think, but it is close. talk to pmcgowan and lool about that part
<om26er> I guess seen unity8-autopilot on the image then
<om26er> *seed
<Saviq> or do we need to extract the helpers into a separate package and seed that? or can we maybe make phablet-test-run install unity8-autopilot to $HOME/autopilot?
<popey> hmm
<jdstrand> popey: so that lists the frameworks. I create a query interface for the sdk to use to ask for the policy version for a given framework
<Saviq> doesn't it already?
<doanac`> Saviq: daily-image testing using the unity8 click package not the deb
<jdstrand> popey: ie, aa-clickquery --click-framework=<framework name> -q policy_version
<Saviq> doanac`, there's no unity8 click package ;)
<jdstrand> popey: that will give back something like "1.1"-- ie, something suitable for the security manifest
<sil2100_> seb128: ok, it looks like it at least, so assigning a silo
<Saviq> doanac`, but anyway, can't unity8-autopilot be installed into $HOME/autopilot as is done for click tests anyway?
<doanac`> Saviq: n/m. the issue is we don't install unity8-autopilot until we test unity8. and we remove it when we are done testing it
<jdstrand> popey: now that 0.2 is in the archive, I'll file a bug so bzoltan1 can stop hardcoding the policy version
<doanac`> so it sounds like you need unity8-autopilot to always get installed
<pmcgowan> popey, jdstrand I thought for "today" we are using -dev1
<pmcgowan> isnt that what I saw fly by
<Saviq> doanac`, yup
<jdstrand> popey: but, for app developers, if they use ubuntu-sdk-13.10, they should use '"policy_version": 1.0'. if they use any ubuntu-sdk-14.04* framework, they should use '"policy_version": 1.1'
<didrocks> pmcgowan: there is the security-policy as well, it's the part jdstrand is answering on I guess
<pmcgowan> I see
<didrocks> excellent, thanks jdstrand, I think that's what popey and sergiusens needed :)
<doanac`> didrocks, asac: as per screen unlocking. is it okay if we install unity8-autopilot when we provision a device and leave it there for the entire image testing run?
<seb128> sil2100, yes, no ffe needed, no feature/behaviour changes there, just bugfixes, less polling on eds, etc
<didrocks> doanac`: I think it's fine, however, can you refrain doing any infra change today? (as we are doing the Qt transition)
<jdstrand> sure-- I just wanted to give some background so people can know about aa-clickquery and not hardcode
<didrocks> yeah ;)
 * didrocks notes the aa-clickquery command
<doanac`> didrocks: yeah. i can't get around to this now. i'm swamped as well
<sil2100> mhr3_: regarding landing line 26...
<didrocks> sergiusens: popey: so, all cleared? :)
<sil2100> mhr3_: I don't see hud having an FFe, are all of the merges there fix-only?
<jdstrand> popey: and click-reviewers-tools were updated last week to deal with these frameworks and apparmor policy versions
<mhr3_> pete-woods, ^^
<sil2100> mhr3_: since I see some 'use-new-libdbusmenu' etc.
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes, they are all bug fixes
<jdstrand> popey: so, with click-apparmor 0.2, the frameworks being shipped in /usr/share/click/frameworks and the review tools being updated, it should all work
<jdstrand> popey: obviously, if there is a bug in the review tools, file it and we can discuss how to handle in the app review
<pete-woods> sil2100: that branch just adds a dependency on a version of dbusmenu-qt with a bugfix we need on it
<sil2100> pete-woods: could you, just as a formality, attach the bug that's getting fixed to that branch?
<popey> ok. I think we're clear now. old = ubuntu-sdk-13.10 & policy 1.0, new = ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1 & policy 1.1
<rsalveti> doanac`: I think so, but do we want to change this today? :-)
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: can you remind me what the package is that I should file the bug against to not hard code policy version in qtc/the sdk?
<pete-woods> sil2100: absoutely
<rsalveti> doanac`: should be fine to be changed next monday/tuesday
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks! I'll assign a silo straight away once that's done
<didrocks> popey: right! sergiusens: all good for you as well or you need more info?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I can never remember for some reason
<doanac`> Saviq, didrocks, rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1292585
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292585 in Ubuntu CI Services "touch daily image test: needs unity8-autopilot installed for screen unlock" [High,New]
<didrocks> sil2100: you are doing the messaging-app AP tests or bfiller is doing it?
<bfiller> didrocks: so are requests that were blocked on 5.2 now unblocked?
<didrocks> bfiller: yeah, but we need to be able to build an image first
<didrocks> meaning, having the messaging-app query in
<bfiller> didrocks: was about to test what's in the silo
<sil2100> didrocks: I think it's bfiller, as I didn't hear anything
<didrocks> bfiller: excellent, then, we'll have the click store + a test run
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks!
<didrocks> bfiller: we assign silos on the rest, just refrain on publishing
<didrocks> thanks :)
<sil2100> Phew, so many silos assigned
<bfiller> didrocks: the best way to test messaging-app AP test is install latest proposed image and add silo 6 still for the qt5.2 stuff?
<sil2100> bfiller: silo 006 is cleared now, so no
<didrocks> bfiller: no, install latest proposed-image and dist-upgrade
<sil2100> bfiller: you can get the latest image and then dist-upgrade I guess
<bfiller> didrocks: got it, doing now
<didrocks> thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: ruuun!
<Saviq> doanac`, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1292585/comments/1
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I guess it's going to be the whole meeting I'll miss :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292585 in Ubuntu CI Services "touch daily image test: needs unity8-autopilot installed for screen unlock" [High,New]
<didrocks> sil2100: can you lead it? I think the instructions are quite clear anyway :p
<ogra_> didrocks, anything to discuss ?
<sil2100> didrocks: will try ;) No worries!
<didrocks> well, basically, now it's:
 * ogra_ thinks we could as well just skip 
<didrocks> - getting messaging-app in
<sil2100> didrocks: you'll write the landing e-mail later though? Or should I do it as well?
<didrocks> - getting the click side (gallery-app, terminal-app, notes-app with MP fixes, music-app with MP fixes) in
<didrocks> with the new framework and policy
<ogra_> hmm, did anyone get a calendar notification ?
<didrocks> and kick an image + dogfood it
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I'll do that
<ogra_> i dont see the meeting on my calendar
<didrocks> ogra_: nope
<didrocks> ok, should I remove it?
<sil2100> ogra_: any meeting? It's still one hour
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> crap+
<sil2100> It's not like now ;) Just in an hour
<ogra_> all my other meetings are 1h earlier now
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, I've linked the bug now
<didrocks> so, nuking it?
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks, will assign in a moment!
<ogra_> i would be fine with that
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks very much!
<sil2100> didrocks: I guess we can - anything else we can pass on IRC, and the thigns I have to say I'll just send over by IRC
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> let me prepare and send the email now then
<didrocks> that will be better for information sharing
<ogra_> ++
<sil2100> Right
<ogra_> and then you can run til dawn if you like :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: your other meetings were created by US folks
<ogra_> rsalveti, sure, i'm just getting used to it
<didrocks> cyphermox: balloons: FYI, meeting deleted. All info in landing email
<didrocks> (incoming :p)
<ogra_> since *all* other meetings i have are US ones :)
<rsalveti> yeah, they need to learn how to use UTC at some point
<sil2100> robru: ^ as well ^
<cyphermox> ok
<balloons> didrocks, oO
<rsalveti> it's not that hard
<ogra_> rsalveti, ++
<ogra_> yeah
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<robru> sil2100, didrocks what? my calendar has the meeting on UTC. is the meeting not in an hour?
<rsalveti> it was in one hour
<didrocks> it's not anymore :)
<didrocks> dead
<didrocks> killed
<robru> why are we not having a meeting? is there not a lot to talk about re:qt?
<jdstrand> ok, I'm going back to my holidya
<jdstrand> holiday
<didrocks> jdstrand: enjoy! ;)
<rsalveti> jdstrand: thanks so much, enjoy!
<didrocks> robru: everything depends on sergiusens + popey now. I'll include the few info in the landing team email
<jdstrand> I'll check email. file bugs if there is an issue
<robru> didrocks, oh ok. because I have people who are just screaming for silos now ;-)
<didrocks> robru: yeah, see the header of the spreadsheet
<barry> hi folks.  could someone please rebuild https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/camera-app/py3autopilot/+merge/210922
<barry> the error is strange
<sergiusens> popey, can you take care of one thing?
<sergiusens> popey, the coreapps ppa would need rebuilds of the plugins
<sergiusens> didrocks, isn't there a landing meeting today?
<popey> sergiusens: they're triggered from jenkins I thought? fginther ?
<didrocks> sergiusens: no, I try to sum up everything needed, but we can hop on now if you need more info
<sergiusens> popey, not sure; but they'd need version bumps
<sergiusens> didrocks, if this is what needs to happen http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090970/ then I'm fine
<fginther> sergiusens, rebuilds due to a new revers depends?
<popey> fginther: due to qt5.2
<sergiusens> didrocks, but to make it faster; I would like to manually merge the framework changes into the trunks
<didrocks> sergiusens: one sec
<sergiusens> didrocks, proper review; but manual merges
<didrocks> sergiusens: notes-app needs https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/notes-app/skip_bug1288876
<didrocks> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/notes-app/dont_click_header/+merge/210349
<sergiusens> didrocks, can't someone else merge that?
<sergiusens> bfiller, can you make sure that lands ^?
<didrocks> sergiusens: bfiller, mind merging those manually? (as we told we'll take the deb part later on) ^
<didrocks> sergiusens: on the merge directly framework change, yeah, +1
<sergiusens> didrocks, that can be merged with the normal train if you want
<didrocks> sergiusens: and apart from those 2 mentions missing, yeah, +1 for all
<didrocks> sergiusens: no, let's try to not mix the .debs with .click part, we have too many things in transit already
<sergiusens> didrocks, if it's manuall merge I'll do it
 * didrocks hates having both .deb and .click for the same component, that's so annoying :/
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, please ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: then, as soon as you are done and popey or balloons publishes all of them, we can get an image kicked
<didrocks> rsalveti: you will probably be around I guess? ^ (and remember then to reenable the cron)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, fwiw and I'm working around it there's a dict in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/chroot.py with only 13.10 defined (ignore if something is in flight now with that)
<didrocks> robru: while I'm are it, line 48 is the only one we need to publish before the next image is in (so BIG priority), bfiller is doing the testing as we speak
<robru> didrocks, bfiller ok I'm here. ping me when it's time to publish
<sil2100> robru: just make sure to look at it if it's yellow or not ;)
<jdstrand> didrocks, popey: if there is an emergency issue, please contact mdeslaur and sbeattie
<sil2100> robru: i.e. if 'tested: Yes'
<didrocks> jdstrand: excellent, I'm sure everything will be fine!
 * jdstrand goes on holidya for real
<robru> sil2100, you want me to *poll* like some kind of *peasant*?? I demand push notifications!
<jdstrand> yes, me too
<didrocks> heh, enjoy for real :p
<sergiusens> jdstrand, if you are on holidays, Isay, don't worry and leave :-)
<popey> I jdstrand thanks.
<popey> -typos
<bfiller> sergiusens, didrocks : notes-app trunk has those changes merged in now
<didrocks> great!
<sil2100> :O
<sil2100> robru: :O
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> sil2100, oh I just had the greatest idea... citrain should use mup to send SMS to landers the exact second when a silo is marked "testing: yes"
<robru> ;-)
<robru> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> robru: patch? :p
<robru> didrocks, haha, maybe!
<rsalveti> didrocks: yes
<sil2100> robru: ;)
<robru> no wait, short circuit that whole plan... we just need an IRC bot that *pings* landers when testing is set to yes....
<didrocks> robru: already discussed and bug opened yesterday
<robru> didrocks, i ... i think i love you
<didrocks> ;)
<rsalveti> lol
<sergiusens> hmm I can't dist-upgrade my trusty install :-/  qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu : Depends: qtcreator-plugin-cmake but it is not installed
<sil2100> ;D
<didrocks> sergiusens: phone or desktop?
<sergiusens> didrocks, desktop
<didrocks> sergiusens: sudo apt-get install qtcreator-plugin-cmake?
<sergiusens> didrocks, I'm trying to get click chroot working with the latest an greatest :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: latest for sure…
<didrocks> sergiusens: greatest, we'll see :p
<sergiusens> is the morale that low?
<sergiusens> :-)
<didrocks> ahah
<rsalveti> didrocks: so once we get the new clicks should we be good to trigger a new image?
<rsalveti> or you just want to wait the one done by cron?
<sergiusens> if greatest cannot be aspired to; there was no reason to update Qt ;-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: exactly, I expect that messaging-app will be in first (it's the only archive-side change we wait on)
<didrocks> rsalveti: no please, kick in, the earlier, the better
<rsalveti> alright
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, apt-get install complains about what for this plugin? :p
<sergiusens> didrocks, I apt-get removed it for now; so no sdk for me :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: that was an option :p
<sil2100> Who needs the SDK anyway!
<ogra_> whats an SDK ?
<dbarth> sil2100: still on it, getting back to you quickly now
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, just ping me once done
<bfiller> didrocks: tests running for messaging-app for some time now, no failures yet but not complete ..
<sil2100> bfiller: excellent o/
<bfiller> there are a lot of tests :)
<cjwatson> Mirv: is it build-deps that are unsatisfied for ubuntu-ui-toolkit/arch-any, or only runtime deps?  if it's build-deps, then we can go ahead with that landing because it'll harmlessly dep-wait for now and be useful later
<didrocks> rsalveti: sil2100: robru: popey: ogra_: Mirv: davmor2: cyphermox: balloons: ToyKeeper: sergiusens: so updated the ML, tell me if anything is unclear
<cjwatson> Mirv: if it's *only* runtime deps (i.e. it'll build, but build uninstallable packages) then we should indeed hold off
<didrocks> cjwatson: sounds good to me
<cjwatson> sergiusens: yes, I know, that's what I was referring to earlier
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I'll fix it next week
<dbarth> sil2100: checking silo6, reconfigure hates me, did i do something wrong: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-0-reconfigure/3/console
<didrocks> cjwatson: I'll recheck when I get some times
<didrocks> bfiller: no worry ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: what did you try reconfiguring?
<didrocks> bfiller: I think you will still be faster than the click store
<sil2100> dbarth: I mean, what happened that you wanted to reconfigure?
<cjwatson> didrocks,Mirv: looking at the build in landing-005, it's harmless dep-waits
<cjwatson> so safe to land anyway
<cjwatson> just means the dep chain is deeper than I'd thought, but it won't hurt
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah
<didrocks> let's land it
<bfiller> didrocks: Ran 16 tests in 482.296s
<bfiller> OK
<didrocks> not sure about the source upload then
<didrocks> bfiller: \o/
<bfiller> didrocks: so looks good :)
<sil2100> bfiller: \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: do you know?
<Mirv> cjwatson: thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: put it to tested: yes
<didrocks> ah Mirv is still around :)
<didrocks> Mirv: so, can you deal with that one?
<bfiller> sil2100: done
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure, Mirv knows best ;)
<sil2100> bfiller, didrocks: landing messaging-app!
<didrocks> yeah, I was thinking he left for the week-end
<didrocks> sil2100: waoooowwwww
<didrocks> thanks bfiller for the testing
<sil2100> robru: ^
<Mirv> dinner, tests running for qtpim will report
<bfiller> didrocks: np
<sil2100> robru: landing 007!
<fginther> popey, do you know which plugins need rebuild?
<didrocks> sil2100: robru: ok, so for everything else than silo 005, please wait for next image now
<ogra_> heh "fundations"
<ogra_> the funny guys :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I didn't know how to call that :p
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<sil2100> robru, didrocks, bfiller: published, now we just wait for clicks I guess ;)
<didrocks> sweet!
<didrocks> we can just stare at beuno, sergiusens and popey now
<didrocks> actually, I missed my exercise of the day
<didrocks> and it's too late now
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> we could have our meeting :p
<didrocks> but nothing more than the email anyway
<balloons> didrocks, message makes sense, thanks for the updates as usual
<sil2100> dbarth: anyway, if you wanted to reconfigure the silo by adding a new merge proposal, you have to list all the merge proposals that are to be in the final silo
<dbarth> sil2100: re-adding webbrowser-app bits that i had removed from the original request
<didrocks> balloons: yw! I except very good news from you on the incoming image of course :p
<dbarth> to try and land during the big qt5-2 lock
<popey> fginther: at least the konsole one used by terminal, a music too, right sergiusens ?
<sil2100> dbarth: then just copy-paste the MR list from the spreadsheet to the MERGE_PROPOSALS field in the reconfigure job
<dbarth> oh i see
<balloons> vUDS behind us it's a bit easier to get back into things :-)
<sil2100> dbarth: and you're ready to build ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: (once done)
<didrocks> sil2100: seems I didn't break the publication with my changes :)
<didrocks> from this morning :p
<didrocks> sil2100: have you run another m & c?
<sil2100> didrocks: hah ;) Indeed! No, I didn't run a m & c yet after the qt5.2
<sil2100> So this we'll still have to check
<dbarth> sil2100: and it blames me for trying to put webbrowser-app in :/
<sil2100> dbarth: aaah, right, new component
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, let's see :)
<dbarth> sil2100: is that webbrowser-app package locked already?
<sil2100> dbarth: in this case I have to add it myself, let me do it
<sil2100> dbarth: or wait, probably... hmmm
<didrocks> dbarth: the message should be explicit, no?
<dbarth> bfiller: mind if we do a quick landing for webapp-container stuff in webbrowser-app?
<didrocks> do you have the link?
<dbarth> didrocks: it is; it says i'm a naughty boy
<sil2100> dbarth: I don't see it assigned anyway...
<davmor2> didrocks: email looks good to me :)
<bfiller> dbarth: that's fine, you can add it to the existing line I have already for that
 * bfiller looking
<dbarth> bfiller: i was on line 40
<sil2100> dbarth, didrocks: right, I have to reconfigure the silo
<sergiusens> popey, hmm, music uses qtpowerd and grilo; iirc that's in the archves
<sil2100> So all is ok
<dbarth> sil2100: let's see what bfiller says
<popey> sergiusens: correct
<sergiusens> popey, that was rebuilt; correct?
<bfiller> dbarth: we requested line 38 as well for a bunch of browser changes, wonder if we should combine?
<didrocks> bfiller: if you want to combine, you can reconfigure yourself to add the MPs on the same component
<dbarth> bfiller: checking with alex-abreu if we need it to complete testing or not
 * sil2100 is waiting for decisions
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> sergiusens: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/trusty-changes/2014-March/011823.html & https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/trusty-changes/2014-March/011755.html
<popey> (yes)
<dbarth> sil2100: sorry about that
<dbarth> (guru meditation)
<dbarth> ok sounds like we can split
<dbarth> bfiller: ok, can you take the 2 MPs in your silo; we can still our other webapp changes in the silo, without those
<dbarth> sil2100: i'll just remove the offending branches, and should be good by myself now
<dbarth> bfiller: will send the 2 orphan MPs to adopt
<sil2100> dbarth: ok :)
<bfiller> dbarth: ack, please add them to line 38 then
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone
<didrocks> that's so lovely said :)
<sil2100> didrocks, bfiller, dbarth: in the meantime I'll assign a silo for the webbrowser-app changes as well, once you add the additional merge to that
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, but let bfiller self-reconfigure if needed (not sure he tried already)
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks, can I also have a silo for line 19 gallery-app please
<bfiller> didrocks: have not tried that yet
<sil2100> bfiller: hm, isn't gallery-app already click?
<sil2100> bfiller: me and Mirv were wondering what to do with that one actually ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: it is but we still need deb for the desktop
 * bfiller doesn't understand the process for clicks
<sil2100> Same here, a bit... still confused
<didrocks> bfiller: if you can feel better, we don't as well :p
<bfiller> :)
<robru> bfiller, sil2100 : yes I think that's because there's *no* process for clicks. they go into the click store with no testing...
<bfiller> robru: not good
<dbarth> bfiller: MPs sent
<didrocks> bfiller: my plan was to discuss that at vUDS, but we didn't get to that, so will rehash with sergio to have the same process next week
<robru> bfiller, I guess we test certain click apps after they're in the image, but that means they have to get into the click store untested first.
<Saviq> fginther, hey, can you have a look at the dependency error in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/3427/console ?
<bfiller> didrocks: I figured for now we still use the train as we still needs the debs in the archive
<bfiller> (to support running on desktop)
<dbarth> sil2100: we're good for silo 6, could we also get our html5 fixes re-activated on line 16; that's only small bug fixes
<didrocks> bfiller: yeah, we really need to be able to factorize both on the same silos or to have click running on desktop, it's a pain to do 2 releases for the same app basically
<dbarth> sil2100: or should we add to silo 6?
<bfiller> was hoping that magically everytime the deb hit the archive the click would get uploaded ot the store
<robru> dbarth, whoa whoa, careful who you say "silo 6" to... I am traumatized by that number ;-)
<mhr3_> Mirv, hm, i still don't see the rebuild* branches marked as merged... is that still going to happen?
<dbarth> robru: really? ;)
<didrocks> bfiller: too much magic :p but yeah, it's an idea I've in my mind
<robru> dbarth, (it was the silo that had qt5.2 in it recently)
<dbarth> ;) that was a good one; it's landed
<cjwatson> click archiving practices are a bit lol
<didrocks> cjwatson: you mean, as you supposively day off? :)
<cjwatson> shockingly it turns out that the twenty years we've spent refining how .deb archiving works were actually worth something
<didrocks> like*
<cjwatson> didrocks: I've spent most of it driving round in a van as intended, sitting at a computer constitutes relaxation by comparison :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, in that sense… ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: so I'd say until that click magic is figured out we need to continue to build the deb, so we'd need the silo for line 19
<bfiller> sil2100: at least that allows us to land on the desktop
<sergiusens> the autoloading is the easy part; the machinery to make sure it doesn't break anything is what needs to work
<sergiusens> cjwatson, tedg do the click hooks need any updating to take into account the new framework?
<cjwatson> not afaik
<cjwatson> aside from the apparmor hook which is being dealt with
<cjwatson> is being / has been
<ogra_> cjwatson, so are your springs shiny and polished now ?
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> dbarth: let me see line 16
<didrocks> bfiller: sil2100: I guess now we can get notes-app a silo as well? (maybe an empty MP to deliver it?)
<cjwatson> ogra_: no, but marginally less grubby and cluttered ...
<didrocks> (ready isn't set to yes)
<dbarth> bfiller: mind joining our hangout for a very quick chat?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, ah, pkcon hides the error :-) ERROR: Could not transform 'com.ubuntu.notes_notes_1.4.253.json' to AppArmor easyprof. Skipping
<sergiusens> might still be in flight
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, I'll assign for webbrowser-app and gallery-app for now
<bfiller> dbarth: sure
<dbarth> bfiller: would like to arbitrate oxide/content-hub priorities
<sil2100> dbarth: let's maybe deal with that once others are in, ok? ;) Since we're already using up most of the silos!
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Yes, that's from aa-clickhook
<bfiller> dbarth: link?
<dbarth> bfiller: alex-abreu sent it
<cjwatson> libqt5graphicaleffects5 <- ubuntu-ui-toolkit is showing up on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html.  Is somebody looking into that?
<didrocks> ogra_: German efficiency, as always… :p
<pmcgowan> didrocks, Mirv what is the deal with libqt5core5 being renamed, is that an upstream change?
<cjwatson> oh, that's an alternate dependency, it seems
<didrocks> pmcgowan: defines "upstream"
<pmcgowan> qt project
<didrocks> pmcgowan: hum? no, they broke the ABI
<Mirv> pmcgowan: that was requested by Steve for us to force the rebuilds for the ABI/qreal change http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=731261
<ubot5> Debian bug 731261 in release.debian.org "transition: Qt5 switching qreal == double for all platforms" [Normal,Open]
<didrocks> slangasek didn't want that we rebuild without changing the binary package name
<pmcgowan> Mirv, but doesnt that force all apps to rebuild
<didrocks> to deal with the transition
<didrocks> pmcgowan: well, the ABI transition does
<pmcgowan> no
<didrocks> actually did
<pmcgowan> it doesnt
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: it doesn't force all click apps to rebuild
<didrocks> it's all dealt now
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: it forces anything that's a deb to rebuild, but most of that is already done
<pmcgowan> but every app with c++ code?
<cjwatson> (apparently with the exception of the core apps PPA)
<didrocks> pmcgowan: it's a .deb thing only
<pmcgowan> not just the few effected by the qreal change?
<cjwatson> it is hardly worth going back now!
<cjwatson> debs are easy to rebuild
<pmcgowan> maybe  I am confused
<cjwatson> source upload, bang, done
<Saviq> pmcgowan, the .so name didn't change
<didrocks> pmcgowan: well, seems nobody did the impact of what was impacted by the qreal change
<Saviq> pmcgowan, only the package name did
<pmcgowan> ah ok nm me then
<cjwatson> there wasn't a way to break only the few affected by the qreal change
<pmcgowan> sorry
<cjwatson> in terms of .deb dependencies
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, I get it now
<pmcgowan> all good
<cjwatson> and for those it's better to be conservative
<pmcgowan> yes
<Saviq> didrocks, so no silo publishing today yet? so no point for me to expedite testing of the unity8 silo...
<didrocks> Saviq: well, until we kick an image. I think it's better to put changes on changes
<didrocks> Saviq: so yeah, no pressure :)
<balloons> fginther, can you do a rebuild of things in the core apps ppa so they will install again aftr qt5.2 hit the archive?
<didrocks> Saviq: or you can publish, once the image is there, it will be published for you
<didrocks> Saviq: as you prefer :)
<didrocks> sorry
<didrocks> Saviq: or you can *test*, once…
<Saviq> didrocks, right, maybe I'll do that
<fginther> balloons, yes, popey asked a little bit ago and I'll have this started soon
<ogra_> didrocks, heh
<popey> cjwatson: am I right in saying "pkcon install-local foo.click" is the *right* thing to do, and "click register ..." is the *wrong* thing to do, to fudge a click package onto a phone?
<cjwatson> popey: man click
<popey> bash: man: command not found
<popey> :þ
<cjwatson> on your laptop
<popey> ☻
<cjwatson> there exists an invocation of click register which works
<cjwatson> or rather of click install
<popey> oh, groovy. I'll try that then
<cjwatson> but it's a bit hard to get right, and there isn't much indication when you get it wrong
<popey> so pkcon is now bad mmkay?
<cjwatson> huh?  I never said that, I was mid-typing
<cjwatson> so you should use pkcon install-local instead, because it's harder to get wrong
<popey> ah okay.
<slangasek> didrocks, pmcgowan: we analyzed the impact of the qreal change on the app store, and we know we are lying when we say that the 13.10 framework is still supported.  For deb dependencies, which are based on package name, there was no reason to *not* accurately declare the ABI break, because we were in full control of the reverse-dependency tree
<sergiusens> bfiller, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/framework-update/+merge/211104
<slangasek> and non-packaged reverse-dependencies will be broken, but that's upstream's doing
<sergiusens> the apparmor change is in the archives (release) :-)
<popey> the reason I ask is because some apps appear to break interestingly when I use pkcon and wanted to make sure it wasn't "notabug, use click"
<pmcgowan> slangasek, understood
<cjwatson> popey: "This is a low-level tool; to install a package as an ordinary user you should generally use pkcon install-local PACKAGE-FILE or some higher-level user interface instead, which take care to use the correct set of options.  (Do not use sudo when invoking pkcon, as it needs to know the calling user.)"
<cjwatson> popey: that's what "man click" says of click install
<popey> cjwatson: ok, good. I'll file bugs then.
<cjwatson> popey: if you're using pkcon without sudo and things break, I certainly want to investigate (but when I'm actually at work)
<cjwatson> if you're using pkcon with sudo I will laugh :)
<popey> hah
<popey> I am using pkcon install-local *.click
<popey> and yes, this is not a friday evening panic, just wanted to make sure I file bugs in the right place
<bfiller> sergiusens: merged
<bfiller> sergiusens: need for gallery as well?
<boiko> robru: just to confirm, if I remove one MR from a component, can I just click Reconfigure to prepare the silo again?
<cjwatson> popey: "pkcon install-local foo.local" translates to "sudo click install --user=<calling user name> foo.click" under the hood
<sil2100> didrocks: so, anyway! Since there was no evening meeting today:
<cjwatson> s/foo.local/foo.click/
<sil2100> didrocks: the unity8 silo has a 'workaround/fix' for the failure in unity8 (url-dispatcher one)
<sil2100> didrocks: system-image-dbus we should have fixed soon as well
<popey> cjwatson: right, so click doing the legwork, and bugs should be filed in click?
<sil2100> didrocks: also, as mentioned last week, I will not be around on Monday sadly - I might be able to appear afternoon, but I will be away for the whole morning
<cjwatson> popey: yes, click implements the packagekit backend in question here
<popey> sweet, thanks
<sergiusens> bfiller, yeah, and I'm also doing camera
<didrocks> sil2100: great!
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, enjoy :)
<robru> boiko, yeah, exactly
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks
<robru> boiko, rebuild is for new commits on the same MPs, reconfig is for when you add or remove MPs, and you only need landing team to do the reconfig if you want to add a whole new project to the silo.
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
<cjwatson> [6~/wg 23
<cjwatson> argh
<fginther> Saviq, all the tests are failing. There's probably an upgradable package combination. I'll try creating a new container to resolve the problem
<fginther> s/upgradable/un-upgradable/
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: landing-005 tested, please publish (I understood it's ok to publish, but since I'm the lander let's pretend I'm not in the landing team)
<Mirv> also, I'm done and ready to fall asleep
<robru> Mirv, on it!
<boiko> robru: so, I clicked reconfigure, and clicked build in the jenkins page
<boiko> robru: but got this error: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-011-0-reconfigure/3/console
<robru> Mirv, you wanna do the packaging ack for me ;-)
<didrocks> boiko: ERROR:root:You need at least specify a MP or a source
<robru> boiko, so you have to manually copy&paste the MP list from the spreadsheet into the reconfigure job
<robru> boiko, see here: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-011-0-reconfigure/3/parameters/ your MP list is empty
<Mirv> robru: the UITK was proposed by a core dev, appmenu-qt5 was agreed by did_rocks for sil
<boiko> robru: aaaahhhh, I thought it would be automatically, ok
<Saviq> fginther, thankls
<robru> boiko, yeah, that would be nice ;-)
<pete-woods> hi there CI people! does anyone have an idea how long it should take for a build-wait to resolve inside one of the silo PPAs?
<Mirv> robru: so you can click ack
<robru> Mirv, ok, done!
<Mirv> robru: thanks!
<didrocks> boiko: robru: I think the first one who finds a jenkins plugin to pass those parameters reliably in will win a beer!
<boiko> didrocks: lol
<pete-woods> (I have one package dependent on a new version of another, both inside the PPA)
<robru> didrocks, jenkins plugin? just have the jenkins python script query the google doc ;-)
<didrocks> boiko: really, I looked for that :/
<didrocks> pete-woods: ~20-30 minutes in average by experience
<pete-woods> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> robru: it's hard as well, I need to send an uid to identify the line
<didrocks> robru: so same issue :p
<robru> didrocks, fair. what we really need is a webapp frontend, not hacking a spreadsheet beyond what it was meant to do
<didrocks> robru: yep
<didrocks> robru: but that won't change the jenkins issue
<didrocks> you need to pass something to the jenkins job
<cjwatson> pete-woods: the cron job runs every 30 minutes:
<cjwatson> alphecca.canonical.com-lp_buildd:25,55 * * * * /srv/launchpad.net/codelines/current/cronscripts/buildd-retry-depwait.py -q --log-file=INFO:/srv/launchpad.net/production-logs/buildd-retry-depwait.log
<cjwatson> pete-woods: anyone in the team that owns the PPA can manually retry, too
<robru> didrocks, yeah but if the info was stored in JSON somewhere, it'd be way easier for the jenkins job to just query that, without needing any special API for accessing a google spreadsheet
<pete-woods> cjohnston: thanks for the insider information :)
<pete-woods> cjwatson: whoops, wrong person
<cjwatson> that's in lp:lp-production-crontabs FWIW
<didrocks> robru: the question is rather "what request are you configuring?"
<cjwatson> which I think anyone in Canonical can see
<didrocks> robru: and for that, there is no way around, you need to pass something to the jenkins job
<robru> didrocks, but the jenkins job knows what silo it's configuring. if the information was stored in json and displayed in a web UI instead of in a google spreadsheet, it would be trivial for the jenkins job to just query the JSON by silo to see what MPs are supposed to be there.
<didrocks> robru: you can have races if multiple configurations happens at the same time
<robru> didrocks, so make a lock for it to only run once at a time ;-)
<didrocks> robru: yeah, just telling, it's not that trivial :p
<fginther> balloons, popey, I've triggerd rebuilds for  konsole-qml-plugin and nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel
<popey> fginther: thanks.
<fginther> balloons, popey, those are the only two plugins I see that are still being built by the core-apps-jenkins
<fginther> balloons, popey, please let me know if I missed one
<popey> fginther: as an aside, what's the IP for s-jenkins? I have never been able to get the VPN + DNS working.
<popey> i think thats all fginther, terminal, music and filemanager use those two.
<fginther> popey, 10.98.3.13
<popey> reminders will need a rebuild but that's not in the default image
<popey> thanks
<balloons> ty fginther
<boiko> robru: so, now it says that some revisions are not in the package branch, I guess that's because merge and clean was not done on landing-006 for the Qt 5.2 stuff
<robru> boiko, show me the error
<boiko> robru: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-011-1-build/45/console
<boiko> robru: and checking the package changelog on distro, it says it was copied from landing-006 PPA
<davmor2> didrocks: so what is happening with qt5.2?
<robru> boiko, right, yeah, seems so. in that case you should get the changelog from distro and add it to your MP
<didrocks> davmor2: well, read the ML + #ubuntu-touch
<boiko> robru: wouldn't it be more correct to do the actual merge and clean those branches? other branches might suffer from the same problem
<davmor2> didrocks: so not yet then :'(
<didrocks> …
<ogra_> davmor2, once the apps landed
<robru> boiko, normally I would say yes, but qt5.2 was a huge disaster and broke a lot of stuff (citrain couldn't handle it in some ways). so for now we have to just deal with it on a case by case basis :-/
<boiko> robru: got it, no problems
<robru> boiko, actually I checked the changelog, it's just a no-change rebuild, so in this case you can just force rebuild
<robru> boiko, so if you check FORCE_REBUILD it will make the release anyway, even with the missing changelog.
<boiko> robru: well, I already asked renato to add the changelog entry anyways, thanks
<robru> boiko, oh ok.
<Saviq> guys, "call back" in a missed call in the indicator crashes the telephony indicator backend, anyone saw that before?
<Saviq> bfiller, ↑
<bfiller> Saviq: no have not seen that before
<didrocks> rsalveti: sergiusens: do you need anything from me now?
<Saviq> bfiller, looks like when the url has escaped + (i.e. tel:///%2B48508xxxxxx), url-dispatcher fails on it
<Saviq> tedg, ↑
 * tedg avoids unicode
<sergiusens> didrocks, time
<sergiusens> :-)
<Saviq> tedg, ** (process:26240): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'tel:///%2B48508xxxxxx':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'tel:///%2B48508551786' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<didrocks> sergiusens: :p
<didrocks> sil2100: around? emssaging-app seems stuck in proposed
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, the old URL dispatcher only allowed certain characters in tel URLs. The new one is less restrictive.
<boiko> Saviq: the indicator shouldn't crash though, let me see
<Saviq> boiko, it might not be crashing, it's a .crash report
<boiko> ah ok
<Saviq> tedg, when's "new one" coming?
<tedg> Saviq, If you would have asked me in January (when I wrote the code) I would have said soon. I have no clue when something will land anymore.
<tedg> Saviq, Here's the regex for tel urls: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/url-dispatcher/trunk.14.04/view/head:/service/dispatcher.c#L415
<Saviq> tedg, well, we've landed 5.2 now :D
<didrocks> sil2100: seems not around, I'll remove the binaries due to that
<didrocks> as it's again the sdk
<seb128> didrocks, wait
<didrocks> seb128: it's qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin not being available, right?
<rsalveti> yeah, just time ;-)
<Saviq> boiko, tedg, bfiller, bug #1292657 then
<ubot5> bug 1292657 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) ""Call back" in indicator fails the indicator service with "+"-prefixed numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292657
<boiko> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> not sure if the dialer app will grok the escaped url, so just in case
<tedg> I don't think you need to escape "+" in a URL path, no?
<robru> tedg, well, + is often used to represent spaces, so if you want a literaly +, you should really escape it
<Saviq> yeah
 * tedg is confused
<tedg> Don't you have to escape space?
<Saviq> tedg, you do
<tedg> Then how does + represent space?
<Saviq> tedg, but it's often used as "?q=a+b+c"
<robru> tedg, spaces can be escaped as %20, but they are also often escaped as a +
<Saviq> "Within the query string, the plus sign is reserved as shorthand notation for a space."
<robru> tedg, real world example: https://www.google.com/?q=foo+bar note how it puts "foo bar" in the search bar
<Saviq> according to http://www.w3.org/Addressing/URL/4_URI_Recommentations.html
<tedg> Sure, but that's a specific format for Google, not a standard.
<Saviq> tedg, ↑↑
<Saviq> yay for that, too :)
<Saviq> it's on w3.org, it must be a standard ;D
<tedg> That's only in a query string.
<Saviq> tedg, agreed, but will you split it to not encode it in the path?
<Saviq> tedg, I could imagine tel:///Michał Sawicz/, which should be escaped, should it not
<tedg> Saviq, Sure, but some lib that telephony service is using is doing this.
<Saviq> tedg, sure, I'm just saying that it should be "allowed" to encode it
<robru> tedg, well, the url escaping library in python offers "quote" and "quote_plus", which replaces spaces with + signs. so it's a pretty widespread standard.
<tedg> Saviq, Eh, okay. In the end I don't care because we're not looking at the path anymore in the next version :-)
<tedg> Seems odd that I library would do that though.
<tedg> that a
<Saviq> ok o/
<Saviq> tty Monday
<didrocks> bfiller: I unblocked messaging-app FYI
<bfiller> didrocks: should I publish?
<didrocks> bfiller: it was already published, but stuck in proposed
<bfiller> sergiusens: any idea why I'm seeing this build error trying to build gallery in train? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-015-1-build/16/console
<bfiller> hoping not click related
<bfiller> something with can't find the source tarball
<bfiller> sergiusens: nm, I see the failure of tests
<sergiusens> bfiller, yeah; the two line click thing we did was a version bump, nothing more
<sergiusens> popey, mir took most of the executors; so I'm starving (as are the builds), will bbs
<popey> sergiusens: kk
<robru> cjwatson, hmmm, just wondering about qtcreator-plugin-cmake seems to be stuck in -proposed due to arm64, powerpc, and ppc64el. You mentioned something about allowing those failures through for now... this is the last piece of qt5.2 and then we can kick an image build, mind taking a look?
<sergiusens> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/version_fix/+merge/211123
<pmcgowan> robru, thats interesting I go a failure on that during upgrade but -f install fixed it or so I thought
<robru> pmcgowan, must be unrelated, unless you had -proposed enabled...
<pmcgowan> robru, quite a coincidence, I now have 3.0.1-0ubuntu2.0 from universe
<robru> pmcgowan, yeah, i'm talking about -0ubuntu4 stuck in proposed
<balloons> hah sergiusens I did that twice last night with calc. Can we please fix the store silliness?
<davmor2> balloons: No!! Silliness is good for you ;) Store issue you're allowed to have fixed :)
<balloons> I should have known you were behind this davmor2
<sergiusens> balloons, just be extra careful as you promised me you would be until the store is fixed ;-)
<davmor2> <Shaggy> It wasn't me</Shaggy>
<balloons> sergiusens, :-) extra careful means let someone else trip up right?
<balloons> anyways, you are approved
<sergiusens> balloons, fwiw I thought the update mentioned on the mailing list would do this for you.. seems not
<sergiusens> fginther, E: File /var/cache/pbuilder/trusty-armhf.tgz does not exist http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/terminal-app-click/42/console
<sergiusens> fginther, ah nvm
<popey> robru: we're not ready to kick an image...
<popey> just to be clear, based on your "last piece of qt5.2 and then we can kick an image build"
<robru> popey, oops, yeah. I meant "the last silo to be published for the image".
<popey> cool
<popey> Preparing to unpack .../android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu22_armhf.deb ...
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$
<popey> thats annoying
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ adb shell
<popey> error: device not found
<sergiusens> afaik rsalveti holds the virtual keys for image kicking (as he has a eagle eye view on what's missing still)
<ogra_> popey, ugh
<sergiusens> ogra_, postinst  on upgrade needs an adb kill-server
 * popey reboots and hopes for the best
<sergiusens> popey, just adb kill-server
<popey> too late ☻
 * robru -> lunch
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hey
<rsalveti> popey: yeah, that's really annoying
<Mirv> I'd really need to shut down computer...
<popey> yes, yes you do.
<rsalveti> popey: what are we missing still?
<popey> rsalveti: autopilot testing gallery & music, currently doing notes
<rsalveti> cool
<popey> camera passed okay
<rsalveti> do you know if we already have the proper target at our store?
<rsalveti> I know beuno was working on that
<popey> we do
<popey> oh, hang on
<popey> the proper proper one?
<rsalveti> 14.04
<popey> i only see our interim one
<popey> ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1
<rsalveti> yeah, that's the one
<popey> not the ones cjw said we really should have
<rsalveti> cool, so we're at least able to upload stuff
<popey> yes
<popey> all uploaded, just pending ap tests
<rsalveti> wow
<rsalveti> such nice people
<rsalveti> much testing
<rsalveti> still need to get my dodge weather app approved
<popey> notes passed
<popey> sergiusens: you need to upload notes to the store ☻
<rsalveti> great
<popey> i grabbed the click from jenkins.
<popey> actually, i can..
<popey> hah, i can't
<popey> You just tried to access a feature which you don't have permission to use.
<popey> Only the owner of an application can do that.
<popey> separation of roles ftw
<rsalveti> hm, qtcreator-plugin-cmake is still in proposed
<rsalveti> not sure if that will cause us any issues
<rsalveti> hahah
<Wellark> are you guys aware that the gallery-app is broken?
<popey> define broken
<Wellark> popey: does not start.
<Wellark> just grey screen
<rsalveti> after rebuilding it?
<Wellark> as if only the app backcolor is drawn but nothing else
<popey> what version?
<davmor2> Wellark: on the current image?
 * popey is testing com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.925_armhf.click here on qt 5.2
<popey> and yes, it's broken
<Wellark> 0.0.67+14.04.20140307-0ubuntu1
<popey> gallery is a click now, not a deb
<rsalveti> robru: do you know if we really need latest qtcreator-plugin-cmake?
<Wellark> ok.
<rsalveti> robru: if we so we better ping someone in #ubuntu-release
<Wellark> right.
<popey> sergiusens: gallery is indeed broken.
<rsalveti> robru: or infinity if he is around
<Wellark> popey: which dir should I look?
<Wellark> davmor2: where can I get the image number?
<Wellark> can't remember anymore...
<Wellark> on the device that is
<Wellark> /etc/something...
<davmor2> Wellark: setting→about phone→
<popey> system-image-cli --info
<davmor2> Wellark: build
<davmor2> sorry hit return
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092064/ gallery app log
<Wellark> current build number: 237
<Wellark> device name: mako
<Wellark> channel: devel-proposed
<Wellark> did apt-get dist-upgrade on it
<kenvandine> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.gallery/rc/qml/GalleryApplication.qml: File not found
<kenvandine> popey, that is concerning
<kenvandine> not only that it can't find the file
<popey> its missing "current"
<kenvandine> but the click path doesn't include the version
<Wellark> my /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ is empty
<kenvandine> yeah
<popey> Wellark: you're using a deb probably, i'm testing a click
<popey> when did gallery migrate to click?
<kenvandine> popey, do you know when we might have an image built with 5.2?
<Wellark> Package 'gallery-app' is not installed, so not removed
<kenvandine> popey, last week i think
<popey> kenvandine: when we get these issues fixed
<popey> so, dive in ☻
 * kenvandine needs to test content-hub stuff.. but it all deps on qt5.2 now
<kenvandine> i guess i need to dist-upgrade :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: no the qt5.2 image can't roll till all the issues are fixed  the gallery app is one that was supposedly fixed by rebuilding against qt 5.2
<popey> bfiller_afk: ^^
<kenvandine> popey, what do you have in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.gallery
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.gallery
<popey> 2.9.1.922  current
<kenvandine> ok, me too
<kenvandine> i have .923 in /opt
<kenvandine> as current
<kenvandine> but i built that myself :)
<davmor2> popey: odd question but the manifest is right for build and security right? Just double checking that aa isn't preventing the file from existing :)
<kenvandine> popey, clearly the click package that is installed is broken, just not sure where that bug lies
<kenvandine> davmor2, the path is wrong there
<kenvandine> no version in the path
<kenvandine> popey, do you have gallery in /opt at all?
<popey> yes
<kenvandine> with version and current?
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.gallery# ls -l
<popey> total 8
<popey> drwxr-xr-x 5 clickpkg clickpkg 4096 Mar 12 17:56 2.9.1.922
<popey> drwxr-xr-x 5 clickpkg clickpkg 4096 Mar 14 19:56 2.9.1.925
<popey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 clickpkg clickpkg    9 Mar 14 19:56 current -> 2.9.1.925
<kenvandine> and what's in the .desktop file?
<kenvandine> in .local/share/applications
<kenvandine> not the one in /opt
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092099/
<kenvandine> specifically the past
<kenvandine> path
<popey> Path=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.gallery
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> and that should be a link to the current version too
<kenvandine> what does that path point to?
<popey> you sure?
<popey> others dont and they work
<kenvandine> maybe that error message is misleading
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092106/ camera for example
<kenvandine> right... that's a link to the current version
<popey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 phablet phablet 50 Mar 14 19:57 /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.gallery -> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.gallery/2.9.1.925
<kenvandine> although the error message shows clearly the path isn't in .click
<Wellark> robru: we need your help
<Wellark> our lander is on holiday
<kenvandine> grep DENIED /var/log/syslog |grep gallery
<popey> ooh
<Wellark> and our spare-lander decided to EOD
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092112/
<Wellark> robru: could you help me and pete-woods out
<kenvandine> popey, so that's old
<Wellark> robru: if you could be kind enough to mark silo 2 as testing done
<kenvandine> popey, dunno then :/
<popey> yeah
<Wellark> robru: and ready for landing
<popey> balls
<kenvandine> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.gallery/rc/qml/GalleryApplication.qml: File not found
<kenvandine> is clearly concerning...
<popey> yeah
<kenvandine> no idea where it's getting that path from
<Wellark> should this be on the latest image?
<Wellark> 237?
<popey> Wellark: what image do you have?
<Wellark> 237
<popey> and what version of gallery?
<kenvandine> popey, where did you get that version of gallery?
<popey> kenvandine: from sergiusens ☻
<popey> its built in jenkins against qt5.2
<Wellark> again, I'm saying that my /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ is empty
<kenvandine> ok... maybe that is what's broken :)
<Wellark> and gallery-app deb is not installed
<popey> Wellark: I didnt ask that
<kenvandine> Wellark, that is only because you haven't updated any of the preinstall clicks
<kenvandine> click list
<Wellark> I have no idea where to check the version of a preinstalled click
<kenvandine> Wellark, ^^
<popey> ls /usr/share/click/preinstalled
<kenvandine> or look in /usr/share/click/preinstalled
<Wellark> ok, got it
<Wellark> com.ubuntu.gallery2.9.1.922
<kenvandine> same as my preinstalled
<kenvandine> i have .923 and it works
<kenvandine> with image 237
<popey> works for me on 237
<kenvandine> but that was my own rebuild i think
<Wellark> ok. you guys seem to have it under control then.
<kenvandine> popey, so are you saying if i dist-upgrade my phone i won't have a working gallery?
<kenvandine> gallery is one of the things i need to test with my content-hub branches :)
<popey> yes
<kenvandine> sigh
<sergiusens> popey, I just did a build with what's in the archives
<kenvandine> and all my branches are built against 5.2 :-D
<kenvandine> oh joy
<popey> sergiusens: seems busted
<kenvandine> popey, and you installed it the right way right... with pkcon?
<kenvandine> my build is from yesterday, just ran the click build script and installed
<robru> Wellark, hey sorry, i'm just on lunch. what's going on? is testing really done? sounds like there's a problem.
<kenvandine> of course different qt
<Wellark> robru: not our component
<kenvandine> but can't imagine that is causing the weird path failure
<Wellark> robru: I just reported something I noticed
<robru> Wellark, also, it can't land until after the next image build, so there's no rush either way
<Wellark> robru: if you could just mark the silo as testing done
<robru> Wellark, sure
<sergiusens> popey, fwiw did camera work?
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<pete-woods> robru: cheers!
<Wellark> sergiusens: camera has some weird things going on.. the image starts to shift to left and wraps around from the left corner to the right
<sergiusens> Wellark, the click?
<pete-woods> sergiusens: I also see this
<pete-woods> sergiusens: the actual camera feed
<pete-woods> it shifts and glitches
<sergiusens> Wellark, pete-woods again... the newly built camera from the click store?
<robru> Wellark, pete-woods : you're welcome!
<Wellark> sergiusens: this is on image 237 and version is 2.9.1.250
<pete-woods> sergiusens: all I did was dist-upgrade from the build 237
<Wellark> I don't know if click store has never version
<Wellark> and just FYI
<Wellark> now my n4 keeps rebooting it self randomly
<sergiusens> Wellark, you need 2.9.1.250 for the qt 5.2 rebuild
<sergiusens> 2.9.1.253!
<Wellark> sergiusens: ok. just saying waht I'm seeing
<Wellark> but that's under control too
<Wellark> ok.
<sergiusens> Wellark, try updating it
<Wellark> good.
<Wellark> sergiusens: I need to EOD
<sergiusens> Wellark, from the updae manager
<sergiusens> Wellark, ah, ok;
<Wellark> but clearly I have an outdated version
<Wellark> so all good
<popey> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/118/
<sergiusens> that's notes
<popey> sergiusens: notes worked
<popey> have you updated it again?
<Wellark> but seriously.. I see n4 reboots like every 30 minutes or so. oh,well.. I will just wait for the next image. there is probably just breakage as I did dist-upgrade on top of 237
<sergiusens> popey, yes
<popey> Wellark: maybe you should have mentioned that earlier
<popey> yes, you broke it by dist-upgrading
<sergiusens> popey, terminal: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/157/
<Wellark> popey: 22:03 < Wellark> did apt-get dist-upgrade on it
<Wellark> I did tell that :)
<popey> Wellark: very sorry, missed that
<Wellark> np.
<sergiusens> popey, music https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/143/
<sergiusens> popey, going to see what's wrong with gallery now
<popey> thanks
<robru> bfiller_afk, on line 47 you mention fixes for qt5.2, I want to assign a silo for that, but 'ready' is not marked as 'yes'. Will it be ready soon?
<robru> bfiller_afk, or is that click-only?
<sergiusens> kenvandine, popey http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092185/
<robru> ralsina, gave you silo 7 for line 11.
<sergiusens> there is no dbus-launch on the image
<sergiusens> I think xnox removed it; are the hooks depending on it?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ^
<popey> hah
<bfiller_afk> nick bfiller
<ralsina> robru: I am not handling those landings anymore, can you reassign to thostr?
<robru> ralsina, sure
<ralsina> robru: thanks
<robru> ralsina, you're welcome
<bfiller> robru: those were merged manually as they were needed to generate the click for the image, I'll make another MR to release trunk cause we need the deb as well
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but that might just be a warning
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what are we still missing then? gallery-app and notes-app?
<popey> gallery broken, notes, terminal, music to-do
<davmor2> popey: so not landing tonight then?  is it safe to call it a night?
<popey> not my call ☻
<rsalveti> thought sergiusens just did music and terminal
<popey> gave them to me to test, yes
<rsalveti> I'd like to be able to build an image today if possible, but you don't need to kill yourself :-)
<popey> i can only test one at a time
<robru> bfiller, oh alright
 * popey is eating a spicy pizza, so killing myself very slowly
<rsalveti> popey: oh, I can access the links he gave, so I thought it was published already
<rsalveti> or are you just validating whatever is already published?
 * davmor2 hears popey 's arteries hardening from here
<popey> process is: he uploads, I download, ap test, app rove
<popey> you didnt click app-rove did you rsalveti ?
 * rsalveti is trying to find out if he can help with something
<rsalveti> nops
<popey> cool
<rsalveti> I don't even have the power to do so
<popey> notes passed last time, expect it to pass again
<popey> then i just have terminal and music to do
<rsalveti> awesome
<popey> wont take long, maybe 30 mins if it all works
<rsalveti> I believe sergiusens is already testing gallery
<popey> ok, notes passed
<rsalveti> great
<popey> terminal now
<rsalveti> Wellark: when stuff is broken this way it's just better to give up lol
<rsalveti> wait a new image to be published and flash with bootstrap
<popey> i recommend pizza
<rsalveti> pizza is always a good idea
<rsalveti> popey: where can I find latest click for gallery?
<popey> the broken one?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.925_armhf.click
<rsalveti> not sure if broken, but the latest :-)
<popey> thats the one I tested
<rsalveti> great
<davmor2> rsalveti: I blame popey (TM)
<rsalveti> :-)
<popey> i will be delighted if it turns out I messed up the test and gallery is fine
<popey> terminal passed
<popey> music next
<pmcgowan> go popey go popey
<sergiusens> rsalveti, no, gallery is busted
<davmor2> pmcgowan: no it's go go gadget popey you were close though :)
<pmcgowan> my mistake
<sergiusens> rsalveti, you can track the gallery problem if you want as well
<sergiusens> others seem easy
<sergiusens> gallery is a beast
<davmor2> pmcgowan: there are a few people saying that unity on the desktop is broken today after a dist-upgrade :(
<sergiusens> rsalveti, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.925_armhf.click
<pmcgowan> davmor2, how so?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: do you have any idea why?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, also QObject::connect: Cannot connect GalleryApplication::mediaLoaded() to (null)::onLoaded()
<sergiusens> rsalveti, going to see if some fiddling with gallery happened...
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1292396
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292396 in unity (Ubuntu) "After upgrade Unity session is broken" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> davmor2, unless I am mistaken, he upgraded before the packages arrived
<rsalveti> it seems so
<sergiusens> rsalveti, popey so nothing changed in gallery at all
<pmcgowan> davmor2, not our packages! he says he upgraded yesterday and filed the bug today europe morning
<pmcgowan> he may have gotten a partial push, it happens
<rsalveti> sergiusens: let me try to rebuild the deb instead and see
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ah fair enough :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, fwiw I updated my other laptop and its fine (but not this one, I'm no fool)
<popey> hm
<sergiusens> rsalveti, just use the existing deb
<popey> jeez, the music autopilot tests take ages
 * popey makes another note to replace the songs in the music app autopilot tests again
<sergiusens> popey, yeah, we need to move away from autopilot for most of the tests that are run
<popey> also..
<popey> we don't do any autopilot runs of these apps until *I* manually run them before they hit the store.. or.. it's too late and the image is baked
<popey> surprised that all AP tests in jenkins only run on desktops, not actual phones/tablets
<sergiusens> popey, there's bugs open for that since october
<popey> what? to run on real devices in the DC?
<popey> or some other solution?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, the deb works fwiw
<rsalveti> sergiusens: interesting
<rsalveti> still updating here
<sergiusens> don't see any apparmor blocks
<davmor2> sergiusens: I still blame popey (TM)
<popey> Ran 13 tests in 824.278s
<popey> FAILED (failures=3)
<popey> gnnnnnn
 * popey reboots and runs again
<davmor2> popey: did the phone lock up?
<popey> no
<popey> ran all the way to the end
<davmor2> :(
<popey> going to run it again
<sergiusens> SQLite error:  QSqlError(-1, "Unable to fetch row", "No query")
<sergiusens> might be that
<sergiusens> confirmed it's no app apparmor
<popey> brb, going to get beer, back in 824s
<bfiller> robru: line 47 ready for silo
<sergiusens> rsalveti, for some reason the gallery can't populate the database it creates
 * popey returns
<popey> davmor2: volume work on mako?
<popey> trying to turn down the volume on bkerensa and it's not working
<popey> davmor2: oh, nvm you're not on qt5.2?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: maybe it's not compatible somehow with the previous database?
<rsalveti> would be quite weird anyway
<davmor2> popey: it does on 5.0.2 if that helps :)
<popey> ☻
<sergiusens> rsalveti, nah, I wiped it to test; it creates it; but then spits out that error
<popey> Ran 13 tests in 821.592s
<popey> FAILED (failures=3)
<popey> bah!
<davmor2> popey: stop breaking them
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, are you still see that connect error?
<rsalveti> yeah, volume up&down with the hw buttons are not working
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092412/ eyeballs welcome
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I wonder if I built against the wrong deps while it was still in flight
 * popey pokes balloons with the above pastebin
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, which one?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, the one you pasted above
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah
<pmcgowan> wondering if it doesnt get the loaded signal it wont do shit
<rsalveti> sergiusens: rebuilding it here to see
<pmcgowan> +1
 * balloons looks
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, right;
<balloons> ok, who broke music?
<balloons> :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, was music ever tested with qt5.2?
<popey> balloons: for context that's image 237 dist-upgraded so it has 5.2
<balloons> it was.. I've got 237 on my devices too
<popey> davmor2: what level of testing did you do for core apps on 5.2?
<balloons> I'm seeing calendar issues with 5.2
<popey> was it shakedown test or full AP?
<sergiusens> balloons, 237 alone does not have qt 5.2
<balloons> sergiusens, I'm not seeing on things without 5.2..
<rsalveti> yeah, I believe it should be good to build a new image even without having everything fixed
<balloons> so for instance my flo is 237 only and works
<sergiusens> rsalveti, thank you
<sergiusens> rsalveti, that's the idea of devel proposed :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we just wanted to make sure that some of the stuff was rebuilt at least
<popey> rsalveti: gimmie 10 mins to test music app. manually
<rsalveti> popey: sure
<rsalveti> will give ~1h at least
<popey> ok, cool
<popey> I'll dance my ass off to some fat choons testing music app
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, let popey approve and have those landed in the click list (so they are pulled in the image)
<rsalveti> yeah
<davmor2> popey: shakedown and ap but the ap was fairly early on and iirc there were only a few apps that failed mostly due to the app not opening. Terminal gallery and then there were about 5 other fails iirc.  But since then it has all been manually testing stuff
<popey> ok
<popey> ta
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just rebuilt it and was able to open it at least
<sergiusens> davmor2, are you on the latest terminal?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, built as click?
<popey> sergiusens: i tested and approved terminal
<sergiusens> rsalveti, different options in cmake
<rsalveti> sergiusens: deb
<rsalveti> let me take a few pictures
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, installing the deb also works ;-)
<rsalveti> oh, thought you also had issues with it
<rsalveti> sergiusens: how to build click natively?
<popey> phablet   1988  3.4  0.8 106464 15860 ?        Ssl  21:29   0:02 mediascanner-service
<popey> phablet   2002 17.9  0.4  66624  8348 ?        Ssl  21:29   0:12 mediascanner-service-2.0
<popey> uh
<popey> that doesn't look right
<popey> why does mediascanner2 not have a conflicts or replaces?
<rsalveti> oh, there's a click-build.sh in there
<rsalveti> popey: yeah, it's "fine"
<rsalveti> both are installed since weeks already
<popey> wat
<rsalveti> guess waiting new scopes
<popey> ok
<sergiusens> rsalveti, nah, don't use it
<popey> i see no music in the dash
<sergiusens> rsalveti, or use it, but on armhf
<rsalveti> sergiusens: haha, what should I use it then?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, building natively
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/Music$ find . | wc -l
<popey> 414
<sergiusens> rsalveti, gallery is a mess
<rsalveti> haha
<sergiusens> rsalveti, can you access http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/configure
<sergiusens> rsalveti, if you look at the cmake definitions you'd go out and cry
<rsalveti> guess I don't have access
<robru> bfiller, whooops, asleep at the wheel, sorry. got you silo 16, please build
<sergiusens> rsalveti, basically you just want cmake ../trunk_dir -DINSTALL_TESTS=off -DCLICK_MODE=on -DBZR_REVNO=$bzr_revno
<sergiusens> make
<rsalveti> great
<sergiusens> make install DESTDIR=tmpdir
<sergiusens> click build tmpdir
<rsalveti> so that script should be fine
<sergiusens> rsalveti, great
<sergiusens> rsalveti, and here's the hack if in a pristine env mk-build-deps -i trunk_dir/debian/control
<sergiusens> rsalveti, makes me wonder if we need to add a plugin to the seeds
<sergiusens> rsalveti, nah, shouldn't be the case
<rsalveti> yeah, otherwise deb would complain as well
<davmor2> right guys I'm calling it a night.  I'll keep my phone with me and check it periodically for a new build if there is one I'll test it if there isn't I wont :)  Catch you all Monday other wise night all
<popey> thanks davmor2
<rsalveti> thanks, enjoy
<popey> have a great weekend
<popey> balloons: having difficulty breaking music app here in normal use.
<popey> balloons: getting dangerously close to approving it into the store with failing tests ㋛
<rsalveti> yeah
<sergiusens> rsalveti, pmcgowan so onLoaded is defined in file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.gallery/rc/qml/GalleryApplication.qml which can't be found because the path is wrong
<rsalveti> better than a completely broken one
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hm
<sergiusens> it's supposed to be file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.gallery/${version}/rc/qml/GalleryApplication.qml
<rsalveti> maybe galley would just work if installed during fist boot?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, maybe, I can try and preinstall it ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah
<rsalveti> as nothing changed
<sergiusens> rsalveti, but it may be related to click and the way gallery sets it's organization name
<rsalveti> hm, right
<sergiusens> rsalveti, this worked 4 images ago for sure
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, got the click
<rsalveti> pkcon install-local *.click?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, as phablet, yes
<sergiusens>     m_view->setSource(Resource::getRcUrl("qml/GalleryApplication.qml"));
<sergiusens> it's click or that getting messed up
<rsalveti> yeah, just a white screen
<rsalveti> ** (process:14579): ERROR **: Unable to find keyfile for application 'com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.922'
<rsalveti> wtf
<sergiusens> rsalveti, didn't you just built 925?
<rsalveti> com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.latest_armhf.click
<rsalveti> which is 925
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ah, pass in _2.9.1.latest
<sergiusens> that's the actual version...
<rsalveti> SQLite error:  QSqlError(-1, "Unable to fetch row", "No query")
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092526/
<rsalveti> yeah, same issue
<rsalveti> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.gallery/rc/qml/GalleryApplication.qml: File not found
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, and above the signal problem, right?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: now how is this path translated?
<rsalveti> Resource::getRcUrl
<rsalveti> sergiusens: did you try preinstalling it?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, it's ugly
<sergiusens> rsalveti, config.h.in
<rsalveti> haha
<rsalveti> why everything is so complicated with gallery
<rsalveti> if we had deb still we would be fine already
<sergiusens> rsalveti, Resource::getRcUrl uses galleryDirectory defined there
<rsalveti> return QString(QDir::currentPath() + QDir::separator() +
<rsalveti> was it ever tested without being pre-installed?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yes it was
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I'm guessing the latest click updates did this
<sergiusens> rsalveti, let me try something
<sergiusens> rsalveti, no other reason why QDir::currentPath would return the wrong path
<sergiusens> rsalveti, anyways I'm making it relative to test
<rsalveti> ok
<sergiusens> rsalveti, do you have a build still?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, if so, try and beat me building with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092626/
<popey> sergiusens: rsalveti hows it going?
<sergiusens> popey, installing and dist upgrading to be able to build for the past 30' :-/
<sergiusens> popey, whatdaya know; it just finished
<sergiusens> popey, I have a hard stop when my guests arrive to start the fire for some bbq :-P
<popey> should we have rebuilt cordova-ubuntu-2.8  ?
<sergiusens> http://ubuntuone.com/0YOQ3KMcg0WLXWQAmuKHVL
<popey> its built against libqtcore5
<popey> libqt5core5 (>= 5.0.2)
<sergiusens> yes then
<sergiusens> popey, wrt rsalveti can probably just push something
<popey> thats going to screw developers over the weekend
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092713/
<popey> wants to yank the sdk
<popey> hello nik90
<nik90> okay so do I postpone my system update to next week?
<popey> i would, but this is less than ideal.
<popey> pmcgowan: ^^
<nik90> considering that it otherwise going to remove my SDK :)
<popey> well indeed
<rsalveti> hey
<popey> yo
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, back now
<sergiusens> rsalveti, no worries
<sergiusens> rsalveti, also; yo can avoid most args by just running click-buddy with no args in the dir you want to build
<sergiusens> for native builds it just works
<sergiusens> xcompile of gallery has some weird qmake calls inside still
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: still building in there?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I just finished dist-upgrading my builder
<sergiusens> rsalveti, soooo slow
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> triggering a new build then
<sergiusens> build is 50% done
<sergiusens> rsalveti, but I think my patch should work
<sergiusens> as the workdir when running a click app has to be the clickdir itself
<sergiusens> as everything is relative
<rsalveti> sergiusens: indeed
<rsalveti> popey: did we get the rest of the apps published already?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, not sure why currentPath would give a bogus path though
<rsalveti> yeah, we can debug on monday
<popey> rsalveti: except music, yes
<sergiusens> rsalveti, maybe the new qt doesn't follow symlinks?
<rsalveti> popey: can't we also publish music?
<sergiusens> popey, and gallery I hope :-)
<rsalveti> popey: better than having one that is completely broken
<popey> well, i figured you guys knew that one
<sergiusens> popey, yeah, but still good to make sure :-P
<popey> sure ☻
<sergiusens> you've been drinking ;-)
<sergiusens> lol
<rsalveti> so I can at least build a new image
<popey> haha
<rsalveti> and we can debug on a fresh env right on monday morning
<rsalveti> I'm afraid dist-upgrade is not safe enough
<sergiusens> rsalveti, it isn't
<sergiusens> rsalveti, btw; the cordoba html stuff, wouldn't a no rebuild push fix that?
<popey> approved music
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, not sure I know what is wrong with it
<rsalveti> popey: great
<sergiusens> rsalveti, it depends on qt 5.0.2
<sergiusens> rsalveti, so needs initially at least a rebuild
<rsalveti> right, wouldn't a rebuild fix it?
<rsalveti> righ
<popey> rsalveti: once you have kicked an image can we talk about the issue with some sdk packages not built for 5.2?
<rsalveti> popey: which packages?
<sergiusens> yeah that ^
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092713/
<sergiusens> once sec, about to test gallery
<popey> on desktop it wants to remove the sdk
<popey> this is a big problem for our developers
<popey> if they dist-upgrade over the weekend they will lose the sdk
<popey> e.g. cordova-ubuntu depends on libqt5core5 (>= 5.0.2)
<popey> and for qt5.2 we now have libqt5core5a, not libqt5core5
<rsalveti> right, so I guess we just need to rebuild it
<popey> ya
<popey> and possibly others
<popey> ubuntu-html5-container too
<popey> actually looks like just those two that were missed
<rsalveti> sergiusens: failed same way here
<popey> the rest are ppa things
<rsalveti> great, let me trigger a rebuild for those folks
<sergiusens> rsalveti, so the dir we are being changed to is bogus
<rsalveti> cordova-ubuntu was already built against qt 5.2.1
<popey> but the deps?
<popey> they're wrong.
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ls $(click pkgdir com.ubuntu.gallery)/rc/qml/GalleryApplication.qml
<sergiusens> rsalveti, maybe it's that new libclick?
<asac> doanac`: feels kind of wrong; would say depends on the level of hack we are using
<asac> anyway
<rsalveti> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.gallery
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that is correct
 * sergiusens invokes tedg
<sergiusens> ah, not around
<rsalveti> sergiusens: did you try preinstalling it?
<asac> doanac`: if all other autopilot depends on unity8-autopilot (e.g. that thing provides the framework with base classes, then its ok - otherwise we should put it where the autopilot base classes our tests use are living
<sergiusens> rsalveti, not this one, but the previous one I have
<doanac`> asac: feel free to weigh in here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1292585
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292585 in Ubuntu CI Services "touch daily image test: needs unity8-autopilot installed for screen unlock" [High,New]
<rsalveti> popey: dependency is fine, it's >=
 * doanac` has to go get eat
<popey> rsalveti: but thats no good
<rsalveti> right, something else is broken
<popey> qt5.2 ships libqt5core5a
<popey> not libqt5core5
<sergiusens> but that's set as a shlib depends
<popey> hmm
<sergiusens> by the build
<sergiusens> so if you rebuild it should work
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> unless someone manually set that dep
<sergiusens> :-/
<rsalveti> not in cordoba
<rsalveti> cordova
 * sergiusens advertises that he lives in cordoba
<rsalveti> libqt5core5a (>= 5.2.0)
<rsalveti>  Depends: qtdeclarative5-cordova-2.8-plugin, geoclue-gypsy, libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt5contacts5, libqt5core5a (>= 5.2.0), libqt5feedback5, libqt5gui5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5multimedia5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5network5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5positioning5, libqt5qml5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5quick5 (>= 5.0.2), libqt5sensors5 (>= 5.1.1), libqt5systeminfo5, libqt5widgets5 (>= 5.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.5), libxcb1
<rsalveti> for cordova-ubuntu-2.8
<sergiusens> libqt5widgets5 (>= 5.0.2) ???
<sergiusens> was it rebuilt when only qtbase was in?
<sergiusens> although qt5widgest is in the same source package
<sergiusens> seems weird
<rsalveti> libQt5Widgets.so.5.2.1
<rsalveti> used this guy
<rsalveti> it seems I can install ubuntu-sdk here just fine
<rsalveti> let me do a dist-upgrade and check
<nik90> rsalveti: as popey, when I tried a dist-upgrade, it wanted to remove ubuntu-sdk ubuntu-sdk-libs ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev and so on ..which was a bit scary
<nik90> rsalveti: however I have the phablet-tools and the core apps ppa installed
<popey> that paste above is from nik90
<rsalveti> weird
<rsalveti> trusty?
<nik90> rsalveti: yes trusty
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092820/ is mine
<popey> just updated again
<popey> nik90: update again, i wonder if your mirror was not synced
<popey> mine no longer wants to remove the sdk
<rsalveti> yay
<rsalveti> probably something was missing in release
<rsalveti> and still stuck in proposed
<popey> "Archive skew" ☻
<popey> i love that phrase
<nik90> popey: still get the removal of sdk
<popey> hm, which mirror are you on?
<nik90> popey: may be I will switch to the main archive
<nik90> instead of the netherlands mirror
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<popey> "One day behind"
<popey> http://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net is what I'm using which is super zippy
<nik90> popey: I switched to the main server and did a update. But still removes the SDK
<popey> hm
<popey> can you ppa-purge the core apps ppa?
<nik90> trying now
<nik90> same thing :/
<nik90> should I go ahead and purge the ppa none the less and may be start fresh?
<rsalveti> might be a good idea
<rsalveti> as it's fine for me and popey
<rsalveti> sergiusens: any new idea for gallery?
 * nik90 takes a deep breath and does that
<popey> i would apt-get autoremove --purge ubuntu-clock-app music-app ubuntu-filemanager-app
<sergiusens> PWD=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.gallery
<sergiusens> ls: cannot access /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.gallery/rc/qml/GalleryApplication.qml: No such file or directory
<sergiusens> that's preinstalled
<sergiusens> no clue how that's being done
<rsalveti> sergiusens: seems it's not working well after colin did all those changes to link into all or users
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I need to look at this later
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, should we just create a new image now?
<rsalveti> or are we waiting for something else?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, that's old I think; might be the libclick stuff
<sergiusens> I say build now
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> popey: ^?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, gives me a more relaxed time to look at it instead of on the run
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, need to go as well
<rsalveti> in theory I'd also be off today
<rsalveti> but yeah, just theory
<popey> what does building an image get us?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, need to host a bbq and still have to go and buy the meat!
<rsalveti> popey: a new image?
<popey> we disabled cron right?
<popey> heh, right
<popey> and a weekend of pain for people on -proposed potentially?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just go :-)
<rsalveti> popey: not necessarily pain
<rsalveti> just gallery is broken
<rsalveti> but it's really hard to debug stuff if we're asking people to run dist-upgrade
<popey> true, my phone dist-upgraded seems okay ☻
<rsalveti> and getting tons of packages
<sergiusens> rsalveti, enjoy the rest of the day off?
<popey> yeah, I'd punt an image.
<sergiusens> pun!
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> sergiusens: swapping it to another day next week
<sergiusens> rsalveti, sounds good; I signed up for pycamp
<sergiusens> :-)
<rsalveti> cool
<sergiusens> deli is about to close; I have to leave
<sergiusens> cheers
<rsalveti> later!
<rsalveti> === Image 238 building ===
<popey> nice work sergiusens rsalveti
<popey> nik90: hows it going?
<rsalveti> o/
<nik90> rsalveti: still fetching the packages and now it seems to be installing them
<nik90> popey: ^^
<popey> eh, hang on
<popey> what did you do?
<popey> i thought you were *removing* the ppa?
<nik90> I ppa-purged the ppa
<popey> ah
<popey> ok
<nik90> which does the installing and removing...I guess a dist-upgrade itself
<popey> what command are you running right now?
<nik90> popey: I ran sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily
<popey> ah, thats running now?
<nik90> popey: and that recommended removing the core apps which were installed along with some other stuf
<nik90> popey: yes that's running now
<popey> I'd expect that to just removing just a few packages
<popey> not lots
<nik90> popey: no but that's the thing. When I did the ppa-purge I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092713/
<nik90> popey: which is basically installing qt 5.2 and removing 5.0.2
<nik90> along with the SDK I suppose
<popey> ok
<popey> lets see when that finishes if we can reinstall the sdk
<popey> The following extra packages will be installed:
<popey> qtcreator qtcreator-plugin-cmake qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<popey> so its odd..
<popey> haha, another flappy bird clone hits the store
<nik90> alrite the ppa purge is complete
<nik90> popey: my qtcreator and sdk is gone since I cannot find it in the dahs
<popey> ok
<nik90> dash*
<nik90> I am going to dist-upgrade now
<popey> sudo apt-get update
<popey> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<popey> and paste pls
<nik90> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092874/
<popey> ok, go for it
<popey> then when it finishes, see what happens with an install of ubuntu-sdk
<popey> i think you may need the sdk ppa
<popey> but lets see
<nik90> ok
<nik90> popey: so I am going to run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092891/
<nik90> go?
<popey> looks good
 * popey switches networks, brb
<nik90> popey: http://imgur.com/isuL3Zq ;)
<popey> :D
<nik90> popey: so I am running qt 5.2?
<popey> looks that way ☻
<popey> like the colour scheme you have there
<popey> and the dots for spaces
<nik90> thnx :)
<popey> also
<popey> whats going on with your cog icon in the top right?
 * nik90 takes a moment to register the fact that he is running Qt 5.2!!!!
<nik90> popey: that's the numix-icon-theme
<popey> nice
<nik90> popey: just one caveat...no more global menu for qtc 3.0.1
<nik90> but I guess that will be fixed sooner or later
<popey> wait what, qt 3.0.1?
<popey> ooh
<nik90> qtcreator 3.0
<popey> nice
<popey> right, now you've done it I feel safer to upgrade ㋛
<nik90> popey: lol..cheeky
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-15
<davmor2> rsalveti, popey, ogra_: image looks good 3 issues volume down doesn't work but up does. gallery doesn't open expexted, sudoku doesn't open expected as the new version failed an ap right popey?
<davmor2> with that I crash in a heap
<davmor2> night all
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, sorry what was the sdk issue?
<pmcgowan> we have deprecated cordova 2.8
<pmcgowan> seems like it was sorted
<balloons> popey, did you just push it?
<robru> bregma, good news, that lock screen problem I was having went away. congrats, the new crack is pretty slick
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yeah, not an issue anymore
<rsalveti> just people using old packages
<rsalveti> davmor2: awesome, thanks for testing it
<cjwatson> scrollback: /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.gallery is indeed a weird path; @all should generally only exist in preinstalled databases, e.g. /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.gallery
<cjwatson> is that still happening or was it some temporary problem?
<ogra_> does anyone see anything when opening the terminal app on 238 ?
<ogra_> i dont get how it can have 100% test success
<ogra_> hmm, works on mako but not on flo
<ogra_> oops, disregard that .. seems the flo had an old click still
<ogra_> hmm, but it doesnt start the app even after updating to the new click
<ogra_> gah ... i wanted to uninstall/reinstall it buut after uninstalling it doesnt show up anywhere
<popey> ogra_: hmm, good point
<popey> 0.5.44 is in the store with ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1
<ogra_> which 238 should have, no ?
<popey> yes, preinstalled
<ogra_> right
<popey> but if you upgraded from 237
<popey> you would have an older version based on ubuntu-sdk-13.10 and that will fail, so that's expected
<ogra_> well, it worked fine on manta and mako
<ogra_> just not on flo
<popey> my flo is trusty
<ogra_> i just upgraded all three devices at the same time ... but flo didnt get the new terminal ...
<ogra_> update-manager offered it though ... and upgraded it fine
<popey> on 237 my flo is offering new terminal too
<popey> it shouldn't surely
<ogra_> hmm, and i see only logs in .cache/upstart/ for 0.5.29 and 0.5.40
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# click list|grep terminal
<ogra_> com.ubuntu.terminal	0.5.44
<ogra_> thats fine though
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# grep DEN /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> Mar 15 13:03:17 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  378.574829] type=1400 audit(1394884997.143:146): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1616 profile="com.ubuntu.camera_camera_2.9.1.253" name="/dev/fb0" pid=4042 comm="camera-app" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<ogra_> nothing about terminal there either
<ogra_> (though seems like the camera needs access to /dev/fb0 ... )
<Mirv> hey
 * Mirv got good night's sleep
<popey> yay
<rsalveti> popey: not sure if you're around, but sergiusens will upload the fixed gallery-app soon
<rsalveti> popey: sergiusens: once published I can build another image
<sergiusens> building in jenkins and up soon
<rsalveti> great
<popey> rsalveti: am around
<popey> just ping me when ready
<popey> ~
<rsalveti> .
<sergiusens> rsalveti, popey troubles in heaven with the store :-P OOPS-5a8ed67a3d3b4ae3a50401cbd5edeaa9
<popey> ☹
<rsalveti> sergiusens: haha
<sergiusens> rsalveti, it's like everything aligns
<rsalveti> yeah
<sergiusens> I've pinged webops, but I'm not sure they will respond
<sergiusens> popey, you don't need to be on the hook btw; I can approve too
<popey> ok
<sergiusens> and I would as it would work/launch so it improves tests even if not all eventually pass
<sergiusens> which in theory pass rate should be the same
<rsalveti> yeah
<sergiusens> I'm going to try an reject the current app under review
<sergiusens> it might just be that
<rsalveti> could be
<sergiusens> rsalveti, seems to be that
<rsalveti> sergiusens: awesome
<sergiusens> popey, how do you completely reject/kill a review?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, workflow/ui isn't very polished yet though :P
<rsalveti> yeah, I know
<sergiusens> found it
<sergiusens> "move to waiting for updates"
<rsalveti> oh, interesting
<sergiusens> nope not it
<sergiusens> argh
<sergiusens> getting p$%#@
<popey> sergiusens: you can reject it
<popey> yesah
<sergiusens> popey, I don't see a button for that :-P
<popey> hmm
<popey> link?
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/
<popey> ack
<popey> hmm
<popey> there's a "permanently reject" option which you probably dont want
<sergiusens> nope
<popey> "request changes" is the best you have
<sergiusens> popey, I'm thinking of just approving that one and pushing a new one
<sergiusens> popey, already tried that
<popey> which bounces that version
<sergiusens> popey, Changes requested by Sergio Schvezov on 2014-03-15 23:40 - 4 minutes ago
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just approve and upload a new one
<sergiusens> but it's still waiting for review...
<sergiusens> rsalveti, popey I think the problem is framework	ubuntu-sdk-13.10	None
<sergiusens> so None was set as the new framework !@@@$
<popey> oof
<popey> well
<popey> you can ส็็༼ ຈلຈ༽ส็็
<popey> gah
<popey> stupid macro
<rsalveti> lol
<popey> you can a-pprove
<popey> and then "revert to previous version"
<popey> which will undo it
<sergiusens> Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later.
<sergiusens> lol
<sergiusens> this is messed up
<rsalveti> lol
<popey> you have to give it time to publish before unpublishing
<sergiusens> popey, that error was when I hit 'publish'
<sergiusens> care to try?
<popey> 2.9.1.920 is approved
<popey> 2.9.1.925 is published
<popey> er, uploaded
<popey> sergiusens: i cant publish, i dont own the app
<sergiusens> Your application can not be published at this time. Please try again later.
<sergiusens> I get that as app owner
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-16
<sergiusens> popey, any other ideas?
<popey> only to revert to previous version
<popey> and the upload new
<popey> i can revert
<sergiusens> doesn't work for me; hope it does for you
<popey> oh, it now changed
<popey> it says "Ready to publish"
<popey> which it didnt before
<popey> framework still none so thats no good
<popey> yeah, backend is broken
<sergiusens> popey, I tried that in a vain attempt; but now I cn't even publish anymore :-/
<popey> nothing we can do now
<popey> need bueno
<sergiusens> yeah, not sure that's going to happen before monday though
 * sergiusens sends email
<sergiusens> popey, I CCed him, hopefully it reaches and could be solved
<sergiusens> I'll be back later to check
<popey> ok
<sergiusens> rsalveti, to kick; is it just a cdimage kick and the rest is auto from there?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah
<rsalveti> sergiusens: guess you can do that as well
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ssh nusakan.canonical.com
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sudo -u cdimage -i
<rsalveti> sergiusens: for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<rsalveti> then the magic happens
<rsalveti> and after ~1:30h the image will be available in system-image
<rsalveti> well bbl, time to grab some dinner
<popey> bed for me
<Ursinha> Mirv: hi, I hit a bug while upgrading my system right now, it seems one package is missing a conflicts: bug 1293022
<ubot5> bug 1293022 in qtcreator-plugin-cmake (Ubuntu) "qtcreator-plugin-cmake install breaks due to qt-creator package conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293022
<Mirv> Ursinha: seems correct, but I don't have upload rights to that particular package. I assigned it to bzoltan so that it doesn't get lost.
<Ursinha> Mirv: okay, thanks
<bzoltan> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-cmake/fix-1293022/+merge/211200
<bzoltan> Ursinha:  thanks for the report, the fix is on its way
<Ursinha> np, and thanks :)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/
<ogra_> :D
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-09
<imgbot> === IMAGE 127 building (started: 20150309-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 127 DONE (finished: 20150309-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/127.changes ===
 * sil2100 needs to drive to his parents place
<sil2100> In case trainguard things are required while I'm in mid-drive, if urgent, please poke mvo once he's around
<sil2100> I'll be available in ~1.5h
 * sil2100_ sighs
<ogra_> ugh ... FF crash
<sil2100_> dbarth-afk: hey, give us a sign once you're back :)
<Laney> hello
<Laney> The latest UITK introduced a component-mismatch
<Laney> Which is making Ubuntu desktop image builds fail https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199731958/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_i386_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sil2100_> Hey! Oh my, geh
<sil2100_> I wonder why it didn't get noticed before publication, let me see what was up
<sil2100_> Laney: not sure who signed off the packaging changes, but the publisher was robru
<Laney> sil2100_: Well, probably just needs an MIR filed by the lander or their delegate. :)
<Laney> (making the assumption that this doesn't drag in loads of universe packages and isn't huge)
<sil2100__> ...
<sil2100__> Laney: anyway, yeah, need to poke robru which core-dev he poked when signing off the changes
<sil2100__> bzoltan_: we need to fix UITK deps
<sil2100__> bzoltan_: I see that qml-module-qtquick-layouts which you are now using is in main
<Laney> Doesn't look like it has any further universe deps or build-deps - probably a reasonable candidate for MIR
<sil2100_> My only concern is how this got into the archive
<sil2100_> Laney: indeed, check-mir says it's clean, need to make sure about its maintainability
<sil2100_> But it looks safe
<sil2100_> Seems like it's from the Qt codebase
<sil2100_> popey: \o/ on it
<popey> sil2100_: thanks
<bzoltan_> sil2100_: ohh... is there anything I should do?
<sil2100_> bzoltan_: no no, I'll just make some coffee and I'll prepare some MIR formalities
<bzoltan_> sil2100_:  thanks for the coffee, it was not really necessary ... I drink it with milk without sugar please
<sil2100_> bzoltan_: ;D
<bzoltan_> sil2100_:  CI service has improved big deal :) Only if we were at the same office :D
<sil2100_> hah! I'm not CI though, so it's more like foundations service..? Doesn't sound right though ;)
<rvr> Is the image server down?
<rvr> 2015/03/09 12:19:44 Get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/image-master.tar.xz: EOF
<popey> bfiller: any chance we can get that patch from renato tested more widely and landed in vivid? It fixes the crasher.
<bfiller> popey: let me create a silo
<popey> thanks
<sil2100_> o/
<bfiller> popey: building in ubuntu silo 2
<popey> k
<dbarth> sil2100_: i'm back and on silo-010 now
<sil2100_> dbarth: \o/
<sil2100_> dbarth: any ETA?
<davmor2> sil2100: silo 003 has qa signoff now so what is the process for getting silo001 rebuilt when it lands?
<dbarth> sil2100_: within an hour, or tomorrow morning; i'm checking a potential regression for users with many apps / accounts configured
<jibel> dbarth, it's the last fix remaining before we can build an image for this week's promotion. Having this silo ready for testing today would be great
<pmcgowan> popey, do we plan to release a new weather app? or have we recently?
<pmcgowan> hoping for the fix to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1404520
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1404520 in Ubuntu Weather App "The link to the weather channel is incorrect" [High,Fix committed]
<popey> pmcgowan: yes, it's on my list.
<sil2100_> pmcgowan: right now QA has the new reminders-app on their list
<popey> they'll have weather too in a few minutes :)
<popey> sil2100_: you have mail :)
<sil2100_> popey: something new? :)
<popey> weather
 * sil2100_ refreshes like crazy
<sil2100_> Ah ha!
<sil2100_> On it
<nerochiaro> greyback: do you have any news on the autopilot issue were looking at last week
<greyback> nerochiaro: so I reproduced it Friday, but had to nuke the device to work on something else. Today I've had the test running in a loop for over an hour. It managed to deadlock the shell, which isn't your issue though
<greyback> nerochiaro: so no real news yet
<nerochiaro> greyback: did you run the test using the process I sent you the other day ? (the same that CI uses)
<greyback> nerochiaro: using the "phablet-test-run camera-app" ? If so, yes
<nerochiaro> greyback: yes
<sil2100_> jibel: just to make sure it's not missed: reminders and weather should now be added on the trello board
<nerochiaro> fginther: hi, did you manage to find out about the license problem ?
<sil2100_> jibel, davmor2: soonish it would also be nice to have silo 001 for vivid signed-off, since we just landed it for 14.09 today
<davmor2> sil2100: did you see my question to you earlier?
<rvr> sil2100_: I will test it, but needs to be rebuilt, isn't it?
<rvr> (silo 1)
<davmor2> davmor2> sil2100: silo 003 has qa signoff now so what is the process for getting silo001 rebuilt when it lands?
<nerochiaro> fginther: we were discussing it last week
<jibel> sil2100_, reminder and weather are both on the board
<fginther> nerochiaro, I have a solution in place now. There was an alternate license check that works for this source (at least it did when I last tested on Friday). I just switched that a moment ago
<sil2100_> davmor2: ah, sorry, it seems my notify's aren't working
<sil2100_> hm, let me rebuild and ping kenvandine
<sil2100_> kenvandine: piing
<fginther> nerochiaro, I'll still do some follow-up, but this should work for now
<sil2100_> rvr: silo 1 in vivid shouldn't need a rebuild
<sil2100_> rvr: I'm talking about vivid ;) Not rtm
<rvr> sil2100_: Ah
<nerochiaro> fginther: if i have a merge request on which CI fails because of that, can CI be re-run on it ?
<sil2100_> Actually, it's rebuilding already
<nerochiaro> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/refactor-and-fix-editor-tests/+merge/250931
<fginther> nerochiaro, sure, one moment
<sil2100_> kenvandine is on it it seems :)
<fginther> nerochiaro, build in progress
<nerochiaro> fginther: thank you
<kenvandine> sil2100, yup... i saw it merge so kicked a rebuild
<dbarth> sil2100: we're merging a last fix real quick in silo 010; hopefully for good this time
<plars> popey: what ever became of calendar app? is it back now?
<popey> plars: I'm going to resubmit once https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1423185/+merge/252184 lands
<popey> right now QA rejected it for various reasons, all fixed execpt that
<plars> popey: cool. No big deal from my end, just wanted to follow up in case we had missed it :)
<popey> oh it's very much at the top of my list!
<plars> no doubt :)
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, can https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/webbrowser-app/no-change-rebuild/+merge/251202 be deleted?
<Laney> sil2100: thanks for the MIR - are you chasing people to look at it?
<Laney> They'll ask for bug subscribers. ;-)
<mzanetti> trainguards: please reconfig silo 0. I've dropped the ui-toolkit branch that landed in trunk by now
<sil2100> pstolowski: regarding that rtm silo request - is that a critical/factory/battery fix?
<sil2100> mzanetti: on it
<mzanetti> ta
<sil2100> Laney: I poked on -release ;) But I'll poke around some more
<Laney> There's not the biggest of overlap between the MIR and release teams
<pstolowski> sil2100, nope..
<sil2100> I was actually waiting for mterry_ to pop up, thought I might have his eyeballs looking at it
<mvo> sil2100: uh, I just noticed that I was invited for the standup of you guys this morning, should I come tmorrow? what do you want to talk about?
 * mterry_ looks up
<sil2100> pstolowski: since generally we're slowly moving away from assigning to ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> mterry_: so, a MIR!
<sil2100> mterry_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src/+bug/1429836
<mterry_> sil2100, which one?  I'm looking at media-hub right now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429836 in qtquickcontrols-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qtquickcontrols-opensource-src" [Undecided,New]
<mterry_> sil2100, huh ok
<sil2100> mterry_: this one is actually causing some trouble in the desktop world
<sil2100> mvo: hey, uh, I think it was something strange that google did since I didn't change anything in the invitation :)
<mterry_> sil2100, desktop uses of the toolkit?  Or for other reasons
<sil2100> mterry_: yeah, I guess it's pulled in by webbrowser-app etc.
<mterry_> sil2100, ok well I will look at it
<mvo> sil2100: aha, ok
<pstolowski> sil2100, i see. let me check with pat, he was asking about landing that bug but I think that was just confusion about its importance
<mvo> sil2100: even better, then I will claim I knew that and therefore did not show up ;)
<pstolowski> s/bug/bugix/
<sil2100> mvo: ;)
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok, since I think we're only aiming for battery fixes and the u1 fix for the OTA this week
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Apparently the camera-app seems to suffer 7 AP failures on ubuntu-rtm/14.09 - is that something on your team's radar? :)
<bfiller> sil2100: yes
<bfiller> sil2100: there is a mir issue causing some of the failures that is being worked as well
<sil2100> bfiller: ah, ok, so I suppose it's not something that won't be fixed by tomorrow, right?
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! How's the fix going? Has it been merged and tested?
<bfiller> sil2100: nerochiaro is working on it, some of the issues are already fixed in ubuntu silo 28. hopefully many can be fixed by tomorrow
<bfiller> nerochiaro: these are the failures from the nightly smoketests, please make sure they are related to the fixes you are working on http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/252:20150306:20150225-b67e0b6/384/camera_app/
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks o/
<sil2100> bfiller, nerochiaro: would be grately appreciated, since the dashboard starts looking really nice in overall
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hey! Regarding your silo request for rtm - how critical are those fixes? Have they been requested by pmcgowan or anyone from the product team/BQ ?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, pmcgowan +1'd them ... (right?)
<sil2100> Ok, I see one +1 already
<sil2100> ACK, assigning
<alex-abreu> sil2100, thx
<nerochiaro> sil2100: now that fginther fixed the license problems that prevented camera MR to build, I am waiting to see the results of the test run on this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/refactor-and-fix-editor-tests/+merge/250931
<nerochiaro> sil2100: which should fix several of the problems
<sil2100> The number of fixes for this release is getting bigger and bigger ;)
<nerochiaro> sil2100: greyback_ is working on figuring out what causes a random failure somewhere between upstart-app-run and MIR that prevents all tests following the problem to pass
<sil2100> rvr: silo 001 in rtm is ready for a re-test ;)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, alex-abreu yes we want those for the china dev contest
<nerochiaro> sil2100: and from that dashboard link you sent to me there seems to be a few new ones that were not in my original list of things to fix
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 44, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<ralsina> trainguards: also a silo for like 45 please :-)
<dbarth> sil2100: nope, i have had to flash the phone fully, to make sure i test the right things; still on it
<ralsina> thanks so much
<robru> sil2100: hey do you have the diff handy for that uitk MIR issue? I don't remember who acked it but seeing the diff might jog my memory
<sil2100> robru: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/77/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.2.1433+15.04.20150306-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> robru: the core-dev ACKing that missed checking both new deps with check-mir
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks!
<robru> sil2100: Laney ah it was acked by ken, sorry I forgot to mark that when I hit publish. https://pastebin.canonical.com/127182/
<nerochiaro> fginther: i still see the build failures due to the license issue: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-vivid-amd64/822/console
<davmor2> popey: mzanetti : see row 34 \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> davmor2: Yaay!
<sil2100> popey: publish!
<mzanetti> davmor2, awesomes :)
<davmor2> sil2100:  I found 1 minor issue that mzanetti is aware of and I'll file a bug for it, now I've finished, but it isn't a regression could just do with a fix for the next update to the app :)
<mzanetti> didn't know we're doing the train thing with reminders
<davmor2> mzanetti: anything that touches rtm needs a check and we needed to make a single process for everything
<mzanetti> sure, makes total sense
<mzanetti> davmor2, are we releasing that to vivid/the store too?
<sil2100> mzanetti: we only have one store, so anything landing from the clicks is essentially on both rtm and vivid
<davmor2> mzanetti: as far as I am aware yes, popey can confirm it though
<popey> we have only one store, yes.
<mzanetti> ack. perfect
<mzanetti> wasn't sure if there's a difference between preinstalled on rtm and the store
<popey> reminders isn't pre-installed on krillin
<popey> only on nexus
<mzanetti> ah
<popey> (this may change)
<mzanetti> +1 for the previous version not being preinstalled :D
<popey> So, sil2100 I don't need to run this past pmcgowan ?
 * mzanetti food. biab
<nerochiaro> cihelp: fginther: plars: i requested to one of you some times ago to have the system where tests are run set up to have python3-wand installed. i was told it was done. but a test ran today still fails because it is missing: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/812/testReport/junit/unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.camera_app/tests/test_capture/
<popey> mzanetti: well done!
<plars> nerochiaro: hmm, let me take a look
<mzanetti> popey, thanks :D
<plars> nerochiaro: ah, I bet it only ended up in the smoke testing branch, not the one used by that job, one sec and I'll verify that. If so, it will be a really quick fix
<sil2100> popey: I think we all agreed on getting this landed
<popey> ok
<sil2100> alex-abreu: are you building the silo?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, now yes
<davmor2> sil2100: less sailing more bobby in the water desperate to stay afloat ;)
<fginther> nerochiaro, regarding the failure on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-vivid-amd64/822/console... Looks like you did a rebuild of another build. Unfortunately, this will cause it to re-use the same parameters which includes specification of the old license check script. In order to avoid this, the job has to be rebuilt from scratch which I did here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/camera-app-ci/403/
<nerochiaro> fginther: ok, sorry. did not see it built from hours so I launched another rebuild
<nerochiaro> fginther: i will wait for that one to finish and check tomorrow
<fginther> nerochiaro, also looks like other issue is being addressed, sorry about that oversight
<nerochiaro> fginther: np
<robru> fginther: hey is the engine mojo spec expected to be deployable in juju-lxc?
<fginther> robru, yes
<robru> fginther: https://pastebin.canonical.com/127187/
<fginther> robru, looking
<robru> fginther: https://pastebin.canonical.com/127188/ oops there's a bit more. thanks.
<kgunn_> trainguards hi, can we get the ubuntu-ui-toolkit deleted from silo 0 ?
<robru> kgunn_: sure one sec
<kgunn_> we've got no more MP's for that...but have an old plg
<kgunn_> pkg even
<kgunn_> thanks!
<robru> kgunn_: you're welcome. should be gone in a sec
<kgunn_> ta
<robru> fginther: oops, just noticed I'm not on the VPN. trying again...
<fginther> robru, yeah, two things.  Even for local deployments, you need to have the nova OS_, etc environment variables set (it uses swift to upload the application tarball)
<robru> fginther: yeah I set OS_PASSWORD correctly I think, had that one saved in my password manager from the last time I tried to deploy in hpcloud months and months ago
<fginther> robru, and make sure you have "cheetah python-apt jinja2 statsd python-neutronclient" dependencies installed on the host
<bzoltan_> kgunn_: I was already wondering about that uitoolkit thing :)
<robru> fginther: where can I get cheetah and statsd from?
<kgunn_> :)
<plars> nerochiaro: ok, if you want to retry that job, it should work now
<kgunn_> bzoltan_: hey, while you're here...who is the best person to include on grid unit discussion from sdk team?
<robru> fginther: you mean python-cheetah and python-statsd?
<fginther> robru, oops sorry, yep try those
<robru> fginther: k thanks
<nerochiaro> fginther: can you please restart the build job one more time after the change plars made ?
<plars> nerochiaro: I can do that
<nerochiaro> plars: please do then
<plars> nerochiaro: I didn't want to do it without taking to you first though, if you are ready for it I'll push it through again though
<fginther> plars, in this case, the build has to be entered from scratch because the parameters changed (due to another change in the job config)
<nerochiaro> plars: fginther: the MR is ready, so please push a rebuild
<plars> fginther: so it's actually https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/camera-app-ci/404/ that has to start over then?
<fginther> plars, right, just do a new build of the camera-app-ci job and copy over the landing_candidate, merge_proposal and candidate_revision parameters
<plars> fginther: ah, I just hit rebuild on it, which I think should do all we need right?
<plars> nerochiaro: it's in progress
<fginther> plars, almost, "hooks" has been updated in the new config. So you could do a rebuild, then copy in the new value of hooks from the job configuration
<plars> ah, ok
<fginther> sorry about that
<fginther> it's not the most elegant design
<plars> np, I remember seeing that mp now, just forgot it was related to this
<plars> timing...
<dbarth_> trainguards: can i get a quick reconfig on rtm-010 please?
<robru> dbarth_: sure,one sec
<dbarth_> this is to wrap the image (hopefully)
<robru> dbarth_: ok, good to go. just mind the conflict in rtm1
<dbarth_> robru: which conflict?
<dbarth_> robru: ah i see
<robru> dbarth_: yeah system settings
<robru> kenvandine: will you be publishing silo rtm 1 shortly? I see it's approved. dbarth_ has a conflicting silo
<dbarth_> robru: hmm, then maybe i can drop the system-settings branch to avoid any mistake
<dbarth_> it's "belt & suspenders", whereas the signon fix is the key one
<robru> dbarth_: well I'm not sure what the plan is. if ken will publish his you can just rebuild yours afterwards and it'll be fine.
<dbarth_> robru: i dropped the uss line, if you can reconfig one last time
<robru> dbarth_: ok
<davmor2> popey: I think there is a serious bug in the weather app that jibel will be able to attest to.  It say sunny in London that can't be right, it should default to rain surely ;)
<popey> lulz
<popey> it also is dark!
<elopio> ping cihelp: is it ok for you if we make a dep8 test that requires the host to be on vivid?
<plars> elopio: the host? can you give me more details?
<robru> fginther: https://pastebin.canonical.com/127192/ no such luck I'm afraid, even with deps installed and env vars set
<robru> and on the vpn
<fginther> robru, looking
<robru> thanks
<elopio> plars: we have a host and a testbed. On the host, we call adt-run and it executes the dep8 tests in the testbed.
<elopio> for this project, we might require the machine that calls adt-run to be on vivid to use the latest packages from ubuntu-system-image.
<elopio> plars: so, do we have vivid machines on the lab to execute the tests?
<plars> elopio: no, but if it's just a certain version of adt-run that's required, I think it would be easier to make sure we have that version
<plars> elopio: what kinds of tests are these?
<elopio> plars: what we need is a specific version of system-image-dbus.
<fginther> robru, I gave you some missing info, one moment, trying to figure out what else I might have missed
<elopio> plars: over the air upgrades.
<robru> fginther: yeah I'll have to update the README once I finally get this working
<plars> elopio: assuming the thing calling adt-run is on trusty, would it be possible to give us a list of hard dependencies? It would seem that we should easily be able to get a backport of those things if we really need to.  It gets messy really fast if we have to have a different host environment for tests, and much worse if it has to be on a development version.  We need a pretty stable environment or we're likely to hit infrastructure p
<plars> roblems
<plars> elopio: it sounds like these tests may be special enough to need a story on our side though, have you talked to Ursinha about it?
<elopio> plars: I'll ask.
<elopio> plars: not yet. We are just defining what the tests are, and how to run them.
<elopio> at the end of this week we'll have our requirements better defined.
<plars> elopio: anything you can do to reduce special requirements on the host side will surely help with stability of the test environment
<plars> something to think about
<fginther> robru, sent you an updated email
<robru> fginther: thanks
<elopio> plars: ack. Thanks for the info. We have plenty of options, so we'll make them adjust to trusty hosts.
<rvr> ricmm: Vivid silo 13 is approved
<ricmm> rvr: thanks
<ricmm> rsalveti: could you publish 13 for me please
<rsalveti> ricmm: sure
<rsalveti> ricmm: done
<ricmm> thanks
<davmor2> popey: row 42
<popey> davmor2: \o/ sweet! Thank you.
<davmor2> popey: no thank you for the etherpad makes it much easier :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> pmcgowan: weather updated in store.
<pmcgowan> popey, yay
<popey> \o/ two down, loads to go!
<dbarth_> robru, davmor2, whoever can wrap the image; silo 010 is ok for qa now
<davmor2> dbarth_: I'm about to EOD so one for ToyKeeper probably
<dbarth_> ok, let me know; i'll be around
<ToyKeeper> I've got a meeting in a few, but perhaps after that?
<robru> dbarth_: yep I'm happy to publish once ToyKeeper qa's it.
<dbarth_> perfect; ToyKeeper it's in your hands now ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: teh silo is ready? :)
<dbarth> sil2100: it is yes
<sil2100> \o/
<robru> bfiller: failure looks transient, retrying: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-1-build/31/console
<ToyKeeper> dbarth: Starting now.
<dbarth> ToyKeeper: ok
<ToyKeeper> Well, that's what I get for being efficient and starting a new flash before finding out what the silo does.  Gotta go reflash again now.  ;P
<dbarth> ToyKeeper: i may switch to sleep mode in a bit, but keep me posted
<dbarth> ToyKeeper: right, sorry; flash to #16, create u1 account, apply silo; reboot; flash to #18 and check that you still have the u1 account around
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, I just should have read it first.  :)
<dbarth> ToyKeeper: everything ok ?
<ToyKeeper> dbarth: So far, yeah; OTA always takes forever here.
<dbarth> ok
<ToyKeeper> ... that is, if citrain device-upgrade would stop failing.  This is new...
<ToyKeeper> dbarth...  left.  D'oh.
<ToyKeeper> Test tools finally stopped failing, and I *still* see no difference at all pre- and post-silo.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-10
<robru> ToyKeeper: what's wrong with device-upgrade?
<robru> he says, two hours later.
<ToyKeeper> robru: Not sure, I haven't been able to get it to fail on purpose or while I'm watching.
<robru> ToyKeeper: any failure logs I might look at
<robru> ?
<ToyKeeper> robru: I may have just had bad timing, like during the middle of an archive upgrade.  It failed on unauthenticated packages.
<ToyKeeper> s/upgrade/update/
<robru> ToyKeeper: ah ok. yeah I think I saw something similar in a silo build today, just needed a retry
<ToyKeeper> Or it could even be a sporadic network error.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 128 building (started: 20150310-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 253 building (started: 20150310-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 253 DONE (finished: 20150310-03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/253.changes ===
<rsalveti> ogra_: vivid failed to build again, seems caused by group/user changes
<rsalveti> ogra_: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199792081/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ogra_> rsalveti, i assume that is because systemd-sysv and upstart sre installed at the same time (that shouldnt be) ... i will clearify that first with pitti before i take any action on the files
<bzoltan_> trainguards: I have pure bugfixing landing candidate of the UITK in the line 49. May I ask for a silo please?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: on it
 * sil2100 likes pure bugfixes
<sil2100> bzoltan_: done
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  thanks
<nerochiaro> plars: fginther: hello, it seems that despite your efforts yesterday, we still are not running with python3-wand installed, on this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/refactor-and-fix-editor-tests/+merge/250931
<nerochiaro> brendand: regarding your changes in this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/camera-app/close-panel-helper-fix , is there any particular reason why using rate=20 for the drag instead of something like rate=sys.maxsize
<nerochiaro> ?
<nerochiaro> brendand: whatever instability happens with rate=10 due to CPU activity is still likely to happen at rate=20, while if we maximize the rate of drag then it should ensure we have no problems of that kind
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll be 5-10min late ... vivid images currently dont build, i'll fix that after the meeting ...
<sil2100> ogra_: systemd problems?
<davmor2> popey: meeting
<brendand> nerochiaro, okay. it's actually rhuddie who's working on it. i'll pass it on. in the meantime, do you know anything about the jenkins failures?
<nerochiaro> brendand: which ones specifically ?
<brendand> nerochiaro, like the ones here for example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/810/?
<brendand> nerochiaro, do you usually get clean test runs in jenkins, or not?
<nerochiaro> brendand: no, and my job these last few days has been cleaning up these tests. this MR (in which I just merged yours so that everything is in one place) is the attempt to fix all these problems: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/refactor-and-fix-editor-tests/+merge/250931
<nerochiaro> brendand: there are some that I am still trying to figure out how to fix, some that require something to be done from the CI team ( plars and fginther ) , and one tricky problem involving MIR that greyback is working on
<nerochiaro> brendand: the rest should be fixed by that MR
<brendand> nerochiaro, okay so we should ignore them for now?
<nerochiaro> brendand: ignore as in not worry about them, yes. ignore as in remove them from the test plan, no
<brendand> nerochiaro, if you have any issues ping ubuntu-qa on #ubuntu-quality
<brendand> nerochiaro, right
<rhuddie> nerochiaro, brendand, I've not tried maximising the swipe rate. I tried 15 first, which worked fine for me but still gave a random failure in jenkins. 20 seemed to work fine for both.
<rhuddie> nerochiaro, if you have another mp for fixing remaining tests, is it worth combining my change into that? so we have all fixes in 1 mp?
<nerochiaro> rhuddie: i just did that: MR is here https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/refactor-and-fix-editor-tests/+merge/250931
<rhuddie> nerochiaro, oh, great.
<nerochiaro> rhuddie: i changes the drag rate to be the maximum, because i had still random failures with rates in the order of 100, so i just wanted to be safe
<rhuddie> nerochiaro, I'll remove my mp
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, something wrong is going on with silo 024 (and row 25 in the spreadhseet is totally broken)
<nerochiaro> brendand: what is the difference between this channel and #ubunutu-quality ? thought this was the place for asking testing questions etc
<brendand> nerochiaro, well strictly speaking you can ping ubuntu-qa anywhere, but ubuntu-quality is the channel we like to use for QA discussions
<nerochiaro> cihelp , i asked others already, but if anyone is online that can do it, can you please run CI on this MR with an environment that has python3-wand installed please ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/refactor-and-fix-editor-tests/+merge/250931
<brendand> nerochiaro, this is not really the place to talk about testing, except as it relates to landings
<nerochiaro> brendand: ok, got it
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: looking
<davmor2> brendand: I am getting in the car and heading down to you, if you ping for no good reason again ;)
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: it was attempted yesterday already twice but for some reason it did not work
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: it seems you have to restart everything from scratch for it to work, not just request a rebuild
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: ok, i'll take a look
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: thanks
<brendand> davmor2, disable the highlight
<popey> sil2100: sorry I missed the meeting, just got back from a school meeting.
<brendand> davmor2, when was the last time someone pinged on it (apart from now?)
<davmor2> brendand: several time jfunk uses it a lot
<davmor2> brendand: management too
<popey> sil2100: anything for me from the meeting?
<sil2100> popey: I'll poke you on IRC ;)
<popey> k
<sil2100> Just brb
<ogra_> sil2100, is queuebot on vacation ?
<ogra_> trainguards, please assign a silo for line 52
<sil2100> ogra_: o/
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> ogra_, Saviq: you both have silos assigned
<Saviq> sil2100, tx
<ogra_> thx
<Saviq> cihelp hey, can we have H10strip_native_depends added to the unity-api-ci job please? hook_source is lp:~canonical-ci-engineering/+junk/native-strip-hook
<psivaa_> Saviq: let me take a look
<sil2100> dbarth: ping
<dbarth> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! So, Pat approved rtm silo 13 for landing for this milestone as well - QA is currently testing silo 3 which also has unity-webapps-qml in it
<ogra_> davmor2, jibel, silo 19 has the fix for mtp in vivid
<sil2100> dbarth: once silo 3 lands we'll need someone to re-build silo 13 and re-test it - would you be able to do it?
<dbarth> sil2100: ah ok, yes, i can rebuild and re-test
<dbarth> sil2100: just let me know when 3 is landed and i'll follow up
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks :)
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: any news on that python3-wand problem ?
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: still checking, i'm having to rerun once to check the device itself after the tests ran
<psivaa_> could not find much from the logs
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: ok, thanks. i pushed some more commits in the branch, not sure if that messed up anything on your end
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: I dont think so. i need to check why the package wasn't present when the tests run
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. could I get vivid silo 24 reconfigured? thanks!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: what’s wrong with line 44 in the CI train spreadsheet, why is it so tall?
<plars> nerochiaro: psivaa_: yes, we're aware of the python-wand dependency problem still. The fix I did yesterday would have worked but it seems like another critical section is missing from the branch mp testing uses
<plars> nerochiaro: going to take a look in just a bit, I just need to make sure I know the reason why it was removed, or fixing this one thing could break 10 others :) I expect to have it done and working early today
<nerochiaro> plars: thanks
<psivaa_> plars: yea, i noticed that the package wasn't installed *based  on the logs, just allocated a device and running the test to see
<nerochiaro> plars: when you do finish, please let me know and please trigger a re-run on the MR
<plars> psivaa_: yeah, the deps are specified for that test case, but the bit that installs those deps has been removed from the mp testing branch. I just need to do some research on when that was removed and why
<plars> nerochiaro: will do
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: plars: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/818/console has some other temp problem at the moment, i suppose the archive vs image version mismatches
<plars> yeah, that's not something we can help I'm afraid
<oSoMoN> trainguards: line 44 doesn’t have a status (it should be "QA needs to sign off")
<sil2100> oSoMoN: looking
<oSoMoN> thakns
<oSoMoN> thanks
<josepht> dobey: is the ubuntu-app-test change for the pay-ui job working for you now?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, something really strange happened
<dobey> josepht: oh, no, i don't think so.
<josepht> dobey: is the package not getting installed?
<sil2100> robru: are you doing something in the middle of the night? ;)
<dobey> josepht: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/808/console doesn't show it being installed. and that test run apparently failed to unlock the screen. i haven't tried to rebuild since
<dobey> josepht: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pay-ui/mir-app-test/+merge/251163 is the pay-ui mp
<josepht> fginther: your thoughts on this? ^
<ogra_> cjwatson, hulp ... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/22254 seems that build failed but didnt produce any log
<fginther> josepht, we found a bug in the MP testing yesterday, it's not installing test dependencies as it should. It's being worked on
<ogra_> (teh armhf part of the same build is still runinning fine it seems)
<fginther> josepht, this is specific to click package testing
<josepht> fginther: okay, thanks
<cjwatson> ogra_: yes, I was just investigating that
<cjwatson> ogra_: it's taken out two buildds in succession
<cjwatson> ogra_: hard enough that LP can't fetch the log at the end
<ogra_> woah
<cjwatson> 14:19 <cjwatson> 2015-03-10 13:32:42+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] Job LIVEFSBUILD-22254 (i386 build of ubuntu-touch livefs in ubuntu vivid) started on http://allspice.buildd:8221/: BuilderStatus.BUILDING LIVEFSBUILD-22254
<cjwatson> 14:19 <cjwatson> 2015-03-10 13:47:41+0000 [Uninitialized] Scanning allspice failed with: An error occurred while connecting: 113: No route to host.
<cjwatson> 14:19 <cjwatson> 2015-03-10 13:48:30+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] Job LIVEFSBUILD-22254 (i386 build of ubuntu-touch livefs in ubuntu vivid) started on http://toyol.buildd:8221/: BuilderStatus.BUILDING LIVEFSBUILD-22254
<cjwatson> 14:19 <cjwatson> 2015-03-10 14:02:32+0000 [Uninitialized] Scanning toyol failed with: An error occurred while connecting: 113: No route to host.
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> so buildd-manager decided it was a death-to-buildds job and eventually failed it
<cjwatson> ogra_: https://pastebin.canonical.com/127272/ (via Spads)
<robru> sil2100: oh, are you trying to use the staging instance? I'm not really here, just hacking on staging a bit.
<cjwatson> ogra_: can you chase that up with somebody appropriate, maybe James or Martin?
<ogra_> yeah, sounds like a pitti issue
<cjwatson> it might be that upstart is being removed during the build
<ogra_> well, yeah
<ogra_> on purpose
<cjwatson> not on a touch build!
<ogra_> err, sorry
<cjwatson> anyway, bizarre for it to crash the host system's init
<ogra_> my brain is the wrong way round
<ogra_> so, we install systemd-sysv with debootatrap ... then remove it and install upstart later
<ogra_> so it might hit that gap
<cjwatson> possibly, but still should never crash the host's init
<ogra_> right
 * ogra_ waits for the completed lo from the armhf build to see whats actually happenin
<ogra_> g
<ogra_> *log
<cjwatson> I think init/conf.c is missing an nih_error_clear in the case where nih_file_read fails
<cjwatson> Sorry, not nih_error_clear, nih_free (nih_error_get ()) or some such
<cjwatson> jodh will probably know what to do there
<Laney> Mirv: Hi, do you know if anyone's working on the qtquickcontrols MIR changes that were requested?
<sil2100> Laney: I think Mirv is still on holiday, might pick it up in his stead
<Laney> sil2100: ok, I'm looking at the test stuff atm
<Laney> can you get team subscribers sorted maybe?
<sil2100> Laney: ACK
<dbarth> sil2100: did that other silo land, for which we need to rebuild alex-abreu's silo?
<sil2100> dbarth: not yet, but hmm
<sil2100> But it has been just tested now
<sil2100> Let me publish
<sil2100> dbarth: can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/ubuntu-html5-theme/rtm-backport-html5-ui-fixes/+merge/252321 ?
<sil2100> jibel: when would you want the promotion candidate built?
<jibel> sil2100, ASAP :)
<jibel> sil2100, we are waiting for a device tarball
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, sil2100  silo 3 is stuck in publish
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, poked dbarth about it, but I'll just force publish it
<davmor2> sil2100: do we know what image is the equivalent of image 16 on rtm channel please
<jibel> davmor2, 234
<davmor2> jibel: ah thanks I thought we were just talking random numbers with that :)
<kgunn> trainguards could someone delete old unwanted ubuntu-ui-toolkit package out from silo 9 for me?  thanks a bunch
<sil2100> ogra_: hello, do you have a quick moment for a quick packaging ACK? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-webapps-qml_0.1+15.04.20150309~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff <- it's for the U1 fix
<sil2100> kgunn: on it in 2 mins
<jibel> davmor2, uh, 224
<davmor2> jibel: now are you sure this time ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: it's adding a new suggests, so that seems like a safish thing to do
<ogra_> alex-abreu, the next time you do not mention a dependency addition/removal in your changelogs, i will NACK the review ...
<jibel> davmor2, yes
<jibel> davmor2, ubuntu=20150129,device=20150129-c75dcfb,custom=20150129-528-26-182,version=16
<ogra_> sil2100, ACK for this time ...
<jibel> davmor2, version_detail": "ubuntu=20150129,device=20150129-c75dcfb,custom=20150129-528-26-182,version=224
<davmor2> jibel: awesome thanks
<sil2100> kgunn: done
<sil2100> ogra_: o/
<kgunn> thanks
<alex-abreu> ogra_, mmh, ah right, sorry about that, ...
<ogra_> alex-abreu, no prob, just dont forget it in the future :)
<alex-abreu> ogra_, yup
<dbarth> sil2100: ah sorry, was still in chats
<dbarth> pmcgowan: thanks for force publishing :)
<dobey> josepht, fginther: so there's a task on your sprint list to get that working? (sorry was in a call when josepht pinged me, so didn't pay much attention after my reply)
<sil2100> dbarth: it's migrating now, once it's done I'll poke you about silo 13 :)
 * rvr waits until silo 13 is ready to test
<sil2100> dbarth: rebuild and retest 13 !
<sil2100> :)
<dbarth> sil2100: yup?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, no need for line 44 any longer, how do I mark it obsolete?
<dbarth> sil2100: ok, will do now
<dbarth> alex-abreu: ^^ we're on
<alex-abreu> dbarth, cool!
<dbarth> alex-abreu: i triggered the rebuild already
<fginther> dobey, josepht, yes, this is basically a bug and we're working to fix it in the current sprint.
<dobey> ok great
<sil2100> oSoMoN: oh?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: was that published?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, it went the security updates route, to the proposed pocket (as the security pocket isn’t technically open yet)
<sil2100> Oh, ok
<sil2100> Let me free it up then, too bad QA couldn't test it
<oSoMoN> well the bulk of the changes from 1.5.3 to 1.5.5 are chromium security updates anyway, not much to test and very little potential for regression
<ogra_> sil2100, bah, the spreadsheet misbehaves !!
<ogra_> sil2100, seems there are lines missing ... the silo dashboard has gone all crazy
<ogra_> (silo 19 shows a ton of bugs my package has nothin to do with)
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, looking closer it seems that bfiller kind of merged his landing with my line 51 entry
<ogra_> what a day ... everything seems to fall apart today ...
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> ugh
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let me re-create your entry
<sil2100> The spreadsheet is really acting strangely today though
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> huh
<ogra_> that looks a lot mor sane now :)
<rvr> alex-abreu: dbarth: Silo 13. Tagger. It uses the same file name for all imports. Is that a problem of the app?
<alex-abreu> rvr, I have no idea, have you tried w/ the other peers?
<rvr> alex-abreu: dbarth: When I take two pictures, they are saved with different names, so different images are displayed. With tagger, all the generated QR codes are the same, because they share the file name.
<alex-abreu> rvr, it must be something w/ tagger, ...
<rvr> alex-abreu: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~vrruiz/unity-webapps-qml-qrcode.png
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel, davmor2, robru, popey, rvr: I have practice today, let's skip
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<ogra_> sil2100, fine with me
<sil2100> Let's see how many fixes we can get in the nearest 2 hours
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> I'll kick the candidate image then
 * ogra_ is still wrangling with vivid images
<rvr> alex-abreu: I got a content hub crash, that I haven't been able to reproduce https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~vrruiz/_usr_bin_content-hub-service.32011.crash
<rvr> alex-abreu: Apart from this issues, the API works
<davmor2> sil2100: no just cause you're off ;) enjoy practice and try to get back in one piece :D
<alex-abreu> rvr, mmh not sure about the crash, ... it'd be tempted to say that it is unrelated, .. do you have the coredump?
<rvr> alex-abreu: Just that crash report
<rvr> alex-abreu: I can crash the content hub and camera going back to the webapp and clicking again on import.
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, any idea what's wrong with row #25 in the spreadsheet? i need to add a new MP to that silo and rebuild...
<popey> jibel: see my mail?
<jibel> popey, yeah, sorry didn't reply yet, in meetings
<popey> k
<popey> was hoping to discuss in the hangout, but sil2100 is slacking off :)
<robru> pstolowski: looks like some kind of network error
<robru> pstolowski: try adding your mp
<pstolowski> robru, i'm not sure where to add it... the row looks completely broken here
<pstolowski> robru, ah, wait, i think pete-woods is fixing it
<robru> pstolowski: try now?
<pstolowski> robru, yup, thanks, looks good now
<rvr> dbarth: alex-abreu: Do you know if the are existing webapps in the Store using the content hub HTML API?
<rvr> dbarth: alex-abreu: That's is, another app to test the content peer change
<alex-abreu> rvr, no
<rvr> alex-abreu: Is getpeer issue already fixed in Vivid?
<alex-abreu> rvr, yes
<rvr> alex-abreu: jibel is testing the app in Vivid, and he doesn't see the content peers
<jibel> alex-abreu, in vivid I ubuntu-html5-app-launcher segfaults
<jibel> s/I//
<alex-abreu> jibel, there is a crash in oxide, a fix is pending release
<alex-abreu> jibel, install oxide 1.5.5 from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa, it has the fix
<jibel> alex-abreu, it  doesn't affect 1.4 in rtm?
<alex-abreu> jibel, nope, it was introduced in early releases of 1.5
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Launchpad MPs are unreachable and thus MP builds will fail.
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150310-3201c0a.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150310-3201c0a.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150310-3201c0a.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, rsalveti ^ and one for rtm.
<john-mcaleely> (if I'm away once those have been QA'ed, ping me in email)
 * ogra_ twiddles tumbs waiting for the image ... 
<ogra_> come on importer ... you can do it ...
<imgbot> === IMAGE 128 DONE (finished: 20150310-18:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/128.changes ===
<ogra_> YAAAAAAY !!!!
<ogra_> the result of a whole workday !
<ogra_> and no "upstart" under the dropped packages, phew
<Laney> Ursinha: hi, could you subscribe ~touch-packages to qtquickcontrols-opensource-src please?
<rsalveti> ogra_: great
<Ursinha> Laney: this one? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src
<Laney> Ursinha: yus, just became a dependency of the UITK
<Laney> thanks!
<popey> ogra_: woah, thats a monster update
<ogra_> popey, yeah
<ogra_> systemd galore :)
<ogra_> blame lennart for everything like davmor2 does ;)
<popey> hah
<davmor2> ogra_: not everything that's you're level of blame only systemd and pulseaudio get a lennart blame ;)
<Ursinha> Laney: sorry, got sidetracked and forgot saying subscription is set
<seb128> mvo_, hum, tried to get click in a silo https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-026-1-build/25/console
<seb128> but that failed on some tag issue
<seb128> "bzr: ERROR: Tag 0.4.38.4 already exists."
<robru> seb128: you need to bump the version manually as the train doesn't touch versions for that package.
<robru> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/view/head:/debian/control#L9 because of this, you need to make your own debian/changelog entry.
<seb128> robru, thanks
<robru> seb128: you're welcome
<pmcgowan> robru, rtm 13 ready to publish
<pmcgowan> hmm no one picked up rtm 001
<robru> pmcgowan: alex-abreu: just need the MP approved.
<alex-abreu> robru, which one sorry?
<robru> alex-abreu: https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/unity-webapps-qml/backport-oxide-contenthub-fixes-1409/+merge/243859
<alex-abreu> ah right
<alex-abreu> robru, done
<robru> alex-abreu: thanks
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, a bit of self approving going on there
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, dont we all love self approval ? :)
<kenvandine> it's the fastest :)
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, in most things but not MRs
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, this is a backport of a fix already in vivid
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, I can have one +1 it though
<bzoltan_> alex-abreu:  I am not sure if the information has reached you, but that sdk installation problem as not our fault :)
<alex-abreu> bzoltan_, yeah I heard and read some discussions about it, ... did get to the bottom of this?
<popey> ogra_: see the list - someone's said 128 wont boot
<elopio> ping cihelp: We are seeing this on autopilot tests: E: Test failed to run in 7200 seconds. Aborting!
<elopio> like in : https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-vivid-autopilot/117/console
<elopio> I've ran the tests again, with the same error. Could you please take a look?
<thomi> elopio: the entire team is in a call at the moment
<psivaa_> elopio: i'll take a look at that once the meeting is over
<elopio> thomi: I can wait.
<elopio> thanks psivaa_..
<thomi> elopio: how's QA these days?
<elopio> thomi: a combination of boring things with really interesting things.
<elopio> we are trying to kill the boring ones quickly.
<elopio> thomi: how's launchpad?
<elopio> are you coming back soon? :)
<thomi> elopio: working on CI stuff atm
<davmor2> ogra_: did you break booting?
<bzoltan_> alex-abreu: Yes, we even have the fix .. It was the LTS-utopic HWE stack upgrade what changed package names
<alex-abreu> bzoltan_, nasty
<bzoltan_> alex-abreu:  it looked scary .. but Mirv pointed me tothe right direction.
<sil2100> davmor2: device tarball should be on the board now
<sil2100> davmor2: (spreadsheet was b0rken and it didn't update the status)
<davmor2> sil2100: \o/
<dobey> alesage: ^^ can you add the click package in row 59 of the spreadsheet to the qa testing request board on trello please?
<alesage> dobey, investigating
 * dobey can't wait to have some way to test this stuff that doesn't require manual pinging and spreadsheets and copying stuff around on different sites
<alesage> dobey, wait no longer!  I'm told that a card shall appear when you've pinged everyone else and filled in those other spreadsheets
 * dobey slowly watches the heat death of the universe occur
<sil2100> dobey, alesage: I filled in all the required data in the required format and now the trello-board should have an auto-generated card
<dobey> sil2100: there's some magic handshake that makes it work automatically?
<dobey> hmm
 * dobey wonders if anyone is around to expedite testing of pay-ui though
<dobey> we'd like to get it in the store asap and get it in the image build this week
<sil2100> dobey: what's the bug number for the issue?
<dobey> sil2100: #1408128 #1419984 and #1421364
<sil2100> dobey: well, it'll have to wait till later this week since we won't be able to get it for the OTA-2 proposition image
<dobey> sil2100: pmcgowan was saying if we could get it QAed and in the store today, we could get it in that image
<sil2100> QA is barely able to get all the already marked things into the image, not sure if QA would want to wait even longer with building the promotion candidate
<dobey> sil2100: since he was at MWC last week and doing lots of catch-up yesterday, i didn't get a reply from him about getting this landed until about 30 minutes ago :-/
<sil2100> Yeah, we know, but it's really a tight deadline we're facing now and QA this time needs additional time for testing the image
<sil2100> Since they're doing additional OTA testing
<sil2100> But yeah, let's see what's the QA available bandwidth
<pmcgowan> sil2100, dobey we still need a more clear path for click packages to go through
<pmcgowan> for now we are still being conservative
<dobey> this is a pretty straight forward bug fix really. one bug is fixing the framework identifier in the manifest (which is verified when the package builds, via click-reviewer-tools no longer spitting the warning), one is to add the autopkgtest config (which can be run using the docummented command in the source tree's HACKING file), and the last is a small UI change with a new string. nothing else changed :-/
<dobey> while testing is great, having to do full end-to-end testing for every focused bug fix is a drain too :)
<dobey> personaly, i'm confident enough in the change to just land the last change in trunk and upload the resulting click from that, to the store.
<dobey> oh i guess the autopkgtest fix is a pretty big change though, as i had to change the manifest to be autogenerated and ended up cleaning up some cmake and the .desktop file and file organization in the package. but still, it works :)
<dobey> oh well
<sil2100> dobey: let's wait a moment
<dobey> sil2100: all i can do is wait really :)
<sil2100> dobey: we need to be consistent, I'm sure that it's a safe change but once we had a case where even changing the framework identifier caused a regression
<sil2100> I would really need to hear what QA has to say here
<sil2100> I don't want them to end up working during the weekend just for us to make it in time for the schedule ;)
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you reconfigure line 33 please?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ^ you can publish!
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure
<pmcgowan> sil2100, fyi I renamed the milestone to reflect the correct week https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-products/+milestone/ww11-ota
<dobey> pmcgowan: thanks. having the milestone be a different week was confusing!
<pmcgowan> dobey, well we are agile
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, makes sense
<dobey> pmcgowan: yes, but we can't break the laws of physics :)
<davmor2> sil2100: tarball for rtm is complete
<pmcgowan> indeed :)
<davmor2> dobey: and can break anything :P
<davmor2> and I even :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks
 * dobey just had an idea for a t-shirt
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, poked john-mcaleely about that
<sil2100> But he might be EOD or away
<sil2100> Ok, need to disconnect now but I'll be back in an hour to see if the device tarball has been published
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: just in case, the payui trello-card is approved for landing in ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: so in case you find the time before the device tarball is published (and the promotion candidate built), feel free to sign it off
<ToyKeeper> Hmm...  might have time for that; I thought landings were already finished for this release.
<sil2100> (actually, I'll leave my IRC up to see if it's published or not)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, just to be clear - to rtm?
<john-mcaleely> oh, reading. right. I'll jfdi
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, rsalveti davmor2 rtm tarball published
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: great
<robru> rsalveti: what's the plan? should i publish rtm 1 or should you kick an image first?
 * rsalveti looks
<rsalveti> robru: please publish 1
<rsalveti> then we can kick a new image
<robru> rsalveti: k
<rsalveti> robru: want me to publish it?
<robru> rsalveti: nah I got it
<rsalveti> great
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, robru we were trying to sneak in a new payui click package but may not make it
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: want me to wait before triggering a new image?
<robru> pmcgowan: well *I'm* in no hurry...
<rsalveti> guess we can do a final image tomorrow as well
<rsalveti> yeah, same here
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, well it would be good to have it first thing europe time
<rsalveti> right
<pmcgowan> I know qa has been chomping to get started
<pmcgowan> and payui can be a store update worst case
<rsalveti> yeah, will trigger one before going to bed then
<pmcgowan> thanks
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey, do you know if someone from QA is looking into the payui sign-off?
<sil2100> Since the trello board says there's no movement
<sil2100> pmcgowan: if there's no one to sign it off maybe it would be good to kick a new image now
<rsalveti> [    7.745643] /proc/self/fd/9: 32: /proc/self/fd/9: initctl: not found
<rsalveti> nice
<rsalveti> the reason why vivid is busted
<rsalveti> package upstart-bin was installed, but it seems something removed /sbin/initctl
<rsalveti> not in the file system
<pmcgowan> seems we need that
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yeah we can kick an image, payui can update via store
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, let me do that
<pmcgowan> sil2100, unless ToyKeeper  was testing it?
<rsalveti> great
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I don't see ToyKeeper having anything assigned on the trello
<pmcgowan> ok
<ToyKeeper> Sorry, been busy with other tasks so far today.
<pmcgowan> np
<ToyKeeper> I just finished though, and can take the payui change.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: oh
<sil2100> pmcgowan: maybe we could wait?
<pmcgowan> sure should be quick and will please dobey
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: thanks!
<ToyKeeper> Lots of work left to be done with this: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/power/power-lab-v2.1.jpg
<sil2100> rsalveti: will you still be around in the nearest 1 hour?
<rsalveti> sil2100: yup
<rsalveti> until I'm done with this vivid bug
<pmcgowan> ToyKeeper, ooo
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Where are the details for the payui change?  Description, bug(s), MP(s), click package link, etc...
<pmcgowan> ToyKeeper, there is a change to the password presentation, a fix to the framework it claims, and some autopkgtest stuff
<sil2100> rsalveti: if you could kick a new image when ToyKeeper signs-off the payui change and it gets published to the store (or when you EOD) I would be grateful ;)
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: sure, just ping me once you're done with it
<pmcgowan> <dobey> this is a pretty straight forward bug fix really. one bug is fixing the framework identifier in the manifest (which is verified when the package builds, via click-reviewer-tools no longer spitting the warning), one is to add the autopkgtest config (which can be run using the docummented command in the source tree's HACKING file), and the last is a small UI change with a new string. nothing else changed :-/
<pmcgowan> ToyKeeper, ^^
<ToyKeeper> I need more info before I can even start...  like where to get the new click package.
<ToyKeeper> Wait, I think I found it.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: all should be on the board I think, since it's auto-generated from the spreadsheet
<sil2100> I think brendand coded it so it's easily findable
<sil2100> (I hope)
<ToyKeeper> Yes, just found it.
<sil2100> Goodnight everyone o/
<pmcgowan> sil2100, night
<rsalveti> infinity: cool, it seems your live-build change should also fix the touch image
<rsalveti> current vivid one is busted because it could not find /sbin/initctl
<rsalveti> infinity: now do you know why that happened in the first place?
<robru> lool: you around? your silo 22 is the oldest one we have and we just ran out. can I free that one? it hasn't moved in over a month
<lool> robru: please do
<robru> lool: ah thanks
<imgbot> === IMAGE 129 building (started: 20150310-23:10) ===
<ToyKeeper> Well, that's cool.  After installing the new pay-ui on image 253, I can't buy apps (at all).
<ToyKeeper> Testing on base 254 now, and then 254+payui.
<infinity> rsalveti: Yes, upstart is no longer in the debootstrap set, so the bit that moved initctl around and back happened too early.
<infinity> rsalveti: And, as a result, it just deleted it at the end. :P
<infinity> rsalveti: Check the diff.
<ToyKeeper> Okay, payui failed.  It breaks the ability to buy apps.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: ^^^
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: No need to wait on me, the new payui clickapp isn't working.
<ToyKeeper> (hmm, maybe, just maybe, it'll be okay after a reboot...  but I doubt it)
<ToyKeeper> Nope.
<ToyKeeper> So, either it's broken or it needs to be installed differently.  I used pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted.
<rsalveti> infinity: yeah, saw the fix, was just wondering what caused it, cool, thanks
<rsalveti> alright
<ToyKeeper> I'm not even seeing any log updates for payui.
<ToyKeeper> Nothing in syslog or .cache/*/*
 * ToyKeeper wonders when someone will be around to fix payui or otherwise unblock it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-11
<imgbot> === IMAGE 129 DONE (finished: 20150311-00:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/129.changes ===
<dobey> ToyKeeper: so i see what's wrong (and commented on the trello). sorry, i didn't realize that the process we're supposed to be using for this was going to be the thing that would fail us when we need it most (but i probably should have expected as much)
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 255 building (started: 20150311-04:45) ===
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Thanks for investigating that.  I wonder nobody noticed it before I tried it?
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 255 DONE (finished: 20150311-06:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/255.changes ===
<rsalveti> latest rtm:
<rsalveti> === Dropped Packages ===
<rsalveti> qtdeclarative5-cordova-2.8-plugin
<rsalveti> wonder if that was indeed desirable
<Mirv> doesn't sound too good
<Mirv> Saviq: bzoltan_: I'd like to put Qt 5.4.1 to the QA signoff queue after your 006 qtmir + 013 uitk landings, is that ok? (both will need a rebuild after those have landed). ie is that ok before 020 unity8?
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  OK
<jibel> is there a known problem with krillin on Vivid? I updated my device yesterday and it's stuck on the bq logo
<ogra_> jibel, yes, 128 was busted
<sil2100> I thought rsalveti and ogra_ fixed the vivid systemd-related problems
<ogra_> systemd fun
<ogra_> 129 is fine
<jibel> k, I'll flash this build
<sil2100> Ah, ok, 129 ;)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Launchpad MPs are unreachable and thus MP builds will fail. Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Launchpad MPs are unreachable and thus MP builds will fail. Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed. No free silos for vivid.
<sil2100> Mirv: ping
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Mirv: can we clean-up vivid silo 11?
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. could I get vivid silo 24 reconfigured? thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: on it
<Mirv> sil2100: pong! yes, let me do it
<sil2100> pete-woods: hm, silo 24? Wasn't that almost ready for publishing?
<sil2100> pete-woods: are you sure?
<sil2100> (double-confirming)
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes, sure. we needed a fix that blocked the landing
<pete-woods> it failed packaging review
<pete-woods> (no symbols file)
<sil2100> Ok
<seb128> hum, why is "reboot" doing a power down on my bq rtm
<seb128> reboot = the button in the ui you get when pressed power for some seconds
 * sil2100 tries that
<sil2100> seb128: it reboots my krillin fine here, I'm running the latest 14.09-proposed
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, works fine for ogra as well, dunno what is different on mine
<ogra_> did you ever make it writable ?
<ogra_> :q
<ogra_> bah
 * ogra_ enables focus-follow-eyes
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel, davmor2, popey: who's +1 on skipping todays evening landing meeting? We all basically know what to do, and I'm sure testing will go on until the end of today
<ogra_> +1
<popey> +1
<davmor2> sil2100: it might +1 :)
<jibel> sil2100, +1
<seb128> hum, disconnected
<seb128> ogra_, it's in rw, should that change what reboots do?
<ogra_> no, indeed it shouldnt ... but i would suspect that to be a difference that could cause something like this
<ogra_> imgbot, map 129
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 129 maps to mako version: 191"
<imgbot> krillin rtm version: 129 maps to generic_x86 version: 185"
<ogra_> imgbot, map 129 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 129 maps to krillin version: 140"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 129 maps to generic_x86 version: 133"
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<Saviq> trainguards, seems the branch link in the "Merge conflict" case is broken (includes dot) http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-020
<dobey> cihelp: is there no way to have the jenkins MP and autolanding jobs build clicks for the 14.10 target rather than vivid?
<dobey> or better yet, in a proper rtm chroot?
<fginther> dobey, 14.09 is equivalent to rtm, right? (just trying to make sure I'm not confused)
<dobey> fginther: 14.09 is rtm yes; 14.10 is utopic though
<fginther> dobey, are you asking about this in regards to pay-ui?
<dobey> fginther: since qt 5.4 landed in vivid, the clicks we're getting from jenkins now aren't usable on rtm
<dobey> fginther: indeed
<fginther> oh
<dobey> so anything with c++ that links to libqtbase5 or whatever, will have this problem if it's using the ubuntu-sdk-14.10 frameworks
<fginther> dobey, I'll add it to the list and work with someone else on the team to see if we can update the jobs and configs to do an rtm based build. We do have rtm chroots, so it should work
<dobey> fginther: that would be great. we're probably going to need some sort of general solution to this, as i see similar problems happening in 6-8 weeks when the W archive opens up and we start building stuff on top of it too for the next cycle (since it's planned to have gcc5 land as default there)
<fginther> dobey, indeed, the current implementation is hacky at best.
<oSoMoN> jibel, oxide-qt in vivid-proposed failed the boottest (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#oxide-qt), but the error seems to be in unlocking the unity8 greeter, can this be re-run / unblocked?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I think CI are the ones responsible for boottests
<oSoMoN> sil2100, right, who should I ping then?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I suppose cihelp in overall might be a good idea
<oSoMoN> cheers
<sil2100> All members of the CI team get highlighted on that I guess
<Ursinha> yes, we do :)
<oSoMoN> cihelp: oxide-qt in vivid-proposed failed the boottest (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#oxide-qt), but the error seems to be in unlocking the unity8 greeter, can this be re-run / unblocked?
<Ursinha> oSoMoN: I'll have a look, we know what the problem is, just a moment
<oSoMoN> excellent, thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: hmmm, the spreadsheet did something funny
<sil2100> And I think request line 61 got corrupted
<sil2100> pete-woods: can you fill in all the correct data there? I can access my backups if needed
<pete-woods> sil2100: I just added that row again after dobey reverted his stuff
<pete-woods> it looks correct to me
<sil2100> pete-woods: hm, so your merge was the merge for thumbnailer from tsdgeos ?
<kalikiana> ci help, ping, "ERROR _launcher:206 - Timed out waiting for Application with app_id 'tmpz04d7x53' to stop" there's some really strange failures to run autopilot tests
<kalikiana> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1520/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_listitems/SwipeToDeleteTestCase/test_swipe_item_to_right/
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, let me assign a silo then... it seems the line below yours has been corrupted then
<pete-woods> roll on airline!
 * sil2100 goes to correct that
<sil2100> pete-woods: hm, wait
<sil2100> pete-woods: all my backups mention thostr_ as the person requesting the landing of merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/thumbnailer/fix_dbus_blocking/+merge/251065
<dobey> pete-woods: there was a separate row that thostr_ added for the same landing btw
<sil2100> pete-woods: while it seems your silo has the same thing
<sil2100> Ah, ok, now that explains it
<pete-woods> okay, just bin it all :)
<sil2100> I thought that thostr_ had a different merge just spreadsheet got broken
<fginther> kalikiana, launching of the app during a test is handled entirely by the test suite and the application launch facilities on the phone. The CI infrastructure does not start or stop the application. I do see that there is a crash, maybe that will help.
<dobey> have we made the spreadsheet too big now with the archive that google gets all out of sync or whatnot?
<fginther> kalikiana, and please use "cihelp" all one word
<kalikiana> fginther: hmm I guess I'll revert to qa then. I don't think there's a "launch team" to ask
<kalikiana> fginther: how do you see it's crashed?
<fginther> kalikiana, go to the main link for the build, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1520/, then follow the "Build Artifacts" link
<fginther> kalikiana, then follow that down through "ubuntuuitoolkit"
<Saviq> trainguards, what's this about https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-020-1-build/94/console ?
<Mirv> Saviq: train thinks there maybe aren't any changes, so you'd like to specify unity8 in the packages_to_rebuild
<Saviq> does the train not rebuild all packages by default now?
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm not crystal clear on the logic myself..
<sil2100> Saviq: do you want to rebuild unity8?
<sil2100> Well, after Robert's rewrites the train is no longer feature-exact (which was a concern from Didier)
<sil2100> Saviq: you need to enter the name of the package you want to build
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, I did, was just surprised it doesn't rebuild them all by default
<kalikiana> fginther: that crash file can't be related, wrong binary and wrong pid… how do I find the appropriate file that belonds to the failing test?
<fginther> kalikiana, it looks like only the first crash gets collected. The pid, 3956, appears to match up for this test - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1520/testReport/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_main_view/MainView10TestCase/test_close_toolbar/
<fginther> kalikiana, or am i not reading things right?
<sil2100> dobey: I'm looking at the packaging changes for silo 29 - I'm wondering, for ubuntuone-credentials-autopilot you did that trusty compatibility layer and not for unity-scope-click - is the former used in something besides touch?
<dobey> sil2100: unity-scope-click already doesn't build on trusty becuase it requires newer versions of many other things, particularly the unity scopes API and such
<dobey> sil2100: so i left out the | deps on it, because they wouldn't be useful anyway. but ubuntuone-credentials still builds on trusty, so i want to keep it building on trusty if possible
<dobey> well, building and installing
<dobey> ubuntuone-credentials has not had much change since trusty
<sil2100> dobey: are we using ubuntuone-credentials on the desktop or anywhere besides touch?
<dobey> sil2100: i use LTS as host OS, so it's easier to develop/test with it still working on trusty
<sil2100> I'm just thinking that the | deps might be a bit unneeded, since we're anyway concentrating on the latest development release with new packages - we can't expect every new package in the archive being buildable on older platforms
<sil2100> Besides, we're not building trusty touch images at all
<sil2100> But that's just a minor nit-pick
<sil2100> Let me publish
<dobey> sil2100: we're not expecting everey package in the archive to be buildable on every platform. i'm just keeping the one that already exists and is buildable on the LTS, as such :)
<dobey> anyway, thanks
<kalikiana> fginther: that test case isn't using qmlscene either
<sil2100> charles: assigning!
<kalikiana> fginther: also "Search criteria (pid = 3956" != _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash
<charles> cihelp, I suspect I should mark line 62 as "QA signoff needed: no" so am asking... this just adds new regression tests, so there's nothing really to test that doesn't get tested automatically
<sil2100> charles: btw. line 62... was that by accident removed from the spreadsheet? Since I think I saw it in the morning but then it was gone
<charles> sil2100:  :)
<charles> sil2100, I was wondering the same thing. I added it about 10 hours ago but couldn't find it when I began my day
<sil2100> charles: (ping trainguards for train related things, since all trainguards are actually non-CI)
<charles> trainguards, I suspect I should mark line 62 as "QA signoff needed: no" so am asking... this just adds new regression tests, so there's nothing really to test that doesn't get tested automatically
<charles> :)
<fginther> kalikiana, Oh, I guess I misunderstood what "Pid:	3956" is referring to in that crash file.
<sil2100> charles: I think I checked that in the morning and was like 'yeah, this seems like not requiring QA sign-off'
<sil2100> charles: and it seems the spreadsheet just eats up lines since yesterday...
<charles> sil2100, the fix_bus_blocking  line seems to have overwritten it in the spreadsheet for some reason
<fginther> kalikiana, I'm out of ideas here on what to look at. Are there log files missing that should be collected?
<fginther> kalikiana, there's also the option to try to reproduce the results on your own device. documentation is here: http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<fginther> kalikiana, just keep in mind that when using that how-to, the device will be wiped with a fresh image
<kalikiana> hmmm maybe "[1426029780.173844] <ERROR> mircommon: Caught exception at Mir/EGL driver boundary (in setSwapInterval): /build/buildd/mir-0.12.0+15.04.20150228/src/client/buffer_stream.cpp(283): Throw in function virtual void mir::client::BufferStream::request_and_wait_for_configure(MirSurfaceAttrib, int)
<kalikiana> Dynamic exception type: N5boost16exception_detail10clone_implINS0_19error_info_injectorISt11logic_errorEEEE
<kalikiana> std::exception::what: Attempt to set swap interval on screencast is invalid" is the real error message here
<fginther> kalikiana, That's definitely outside my expertise
<kalikiana> I wouldn't suggest anything's missing from the logs - if it's not a crash it may be fine
<kalikiana> so I guess I'll head over to unity folks
<fginther> kalikiana, good luck
<kalikiana> fginther: thanks for your assistance!
<charles> sil2100, marking that i-messages MP as not requiring signoff
<sil2100> charles: assigning - I checked the merge and it looked good
<charles> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: how's the image testing going so far?
<davmor2> sil2100: sanity passed
<jibel> sil2100, it's very early to know
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: at least sanity is ok - did you guys already reach webapp testing? (to see if the cordova removal caused any issues)
<fginther> nerochiaro, FYI, the camera-app MP tests should now be using the correct dependencies. Let us know if any builds need a re-run
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm still looking at RTM OTA from 224 → 255 so I guess the ebay app opens
<nerochiaro> fginther: they were already in the most recent run, i think
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you please reconfigure line 33?
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> jhodapp: done
<jhodapp> awesome thanks
<kalikiana> fginther: fyi if anyone else asks it turned out to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1425307
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1425307 in mir (Ubuntu) "[regression] Exception when running phablet-screenshot (mako/vivid 110) [std::exception::what: Attempt to set swap interval on screencast is invalid]" [Medium,Triaged]
<sil2100> robru: just in case you didn't get teh message by mail - we skipped today's evening landing meeting
 * sil2100 jumps out for a moment to get a perscription from the doctor
<sil2100> brb
<robru> sil2100: thanks
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed. No free silos for vivid.
<popey> sil2100: i see tvoss silo 4 is +1 from QA... That would be helpful for us on clock.
<dobey> fginther: re: rtm-based click builds, i'm wondering if i should block on that, or build a click myself locally for testing, and then one for uploading to the store when it lands to trunk.
<fginther> dobey, I'm hoping to have a better answer today on if this is do-able within the current infrastructure. But if you urgently need something, you should look into an alternative
<dobey> fginther: ok, i think it's too late to get it into this weeks ota image at this point anyway, so i'll wait until tomorrow for more drastic measures, and see what you have to say later on today. thanks
<dobey> what is this new "boottest" that is all lies and blocking migration of my package? :(
<jibel> sil2100, mterry on rtm/krillin 255, the power dialog doesn't display on the wizard
<jibel> sil2100, mterry davmor2 bug 1430942
<ubot5> bug 1430942 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Power dialog doesn't show up on the wizard." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430942
<jibel> davmor2, can you confirm
<jibel> ?
<jibel> pmcgowan, ^ on the promotion candidate
<sil2100> jibel: uh
<sil2100> Not good
<jibel> sil2100, after the wizard it's ok, it is just in the wizard
<jibel> on first boot
<sil2100> jibel: how can I re-enable the wizard on my phone? What file was needed to be touched?
 * sil2100 would like to confirm on his phone
<jibel> sil2100, remove /home/wizard/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<jibel> sil2100, davmor2 confirmed it
<sil2100> jibel: ah, ok then
<jibel> */home/phablet/
<sil2100> geh, well, I think it's not super blocking, but still would suck to have it on an official OTA
<sil2100> kenvandine, mterry: ^
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> did we even update the wizard this ota?
<kenvandine> ugh... i think only one change in the wizard, which just prevented clicking the continue button twice on password set
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ubuntu-system-settings was upgraded multiple times
<elopio> cihelp: the tests in https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fix_for_config_init/+merge/251862 are stuck.
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yeah but shouldnt effect that, could even be a shell change
<kenvandine> sil2100, but i think the past fix that was needed to show the power dialog in the wizard was from the shell
<fginther> elopio, just fixed it
<kenvandine> in fact, i think the wizard imports some components from the shell
<kenvandine> to do it
<kenvandine> mterry, ^^ can you confirm?
<elopio> fginther: cool. So, should I just wait or retrigger?
<kenvandine> sil2100, pmcgowan: so i think most likely a change in unity8 may have broken the wizard
<fginther> elopio, just wait, the tests are running now
<elopio> thanks fginther.
<Ursinha> fginther: what did you do to fix that?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I dont even see a unity landing yet
<fginther> Ursinha, I had to switch the node that those tests were executing on. I had failed to update this last night when I was working on the vanguard issue with the tests timing out
<dobey> pmcgowan: i saw a unity8 silo in the list, but there was a merge conflict mentioned in the status column for it
<dobey> oh, well, for vivid probably
<mterry> kenvandine, sorry was afk
<dobey> don't know if there is one for rtm
<Ursinha> fginther: got it. collecting data as I'm vanguard tomorrow  :)
<mterry> kenvandine, wizard in rtm does import some stuff from unity8
<mterry> kenvandine, sil2100, jibel: specifically, the part that shows the power dialog
<kenvandine> i thought so
<kenvandine> file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/wizard/qml/main.qml:233: TypeError: Property 'onPowerKeyPressed' of object Dialogs_QMLTYPE_79(0x10688c8) is not a function
<kenvandine> from the log
<pmcgowan> of fook
<kenvandine> that must be from a unity8 dialog
<pmcgowan> but thats the original code I think from when this was fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1381731
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381731 in Canonical System Image "[oobe] Shutdown dialog does not appear in welcome wizard" [Critical,Fix released]
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> the fix for that was to use the dialog from unity8
<kenvandine> they must have made a change to that in unity8
<kenvandine> UnityComponents.Dialogs
<kenvandine> and dialogs.onPowerKeyPressed
<pmcgowan> right
<kenvandine> so must have been a unity8 landing that broke this
<pmcgowan> Saviq, ?
<kenvandine> no telling how long ago...
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, can we make sure this is in the wizard test plan :(
<pmcgowan> this was reported for the mfg line
<mterry> kenvandine, pmcgowan: i will look at this today
<pmcgowan> mterry, this is blocking the update release fyi
<pmcgowan> mterry, we will want to respin and get to qa
<mterry> pmcgowan, kenvandine: yup, I see in unity8's rtm branch that the power dialog is summoned a different way
<pmcgowan> mterry, so for the record UnityComponents should prolly not break apis
<mterry> pmcgowan, well that was one of the reasons we moved the wizard into unity8.  It was depending on things in unity8 that weren't official APIs
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, well this is why we moved it
<pmcgowan> I bet its broken in vivid too
<mterry> pmcgowan, I'd be surprised, because the wizard in vivid no longer has separate power handling code
<pmcgowan> ack
<kenvandine> mterry, can you whip up a fix?
<mterry> kenvandine, looking now
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
<mterry> kenvandine, please test lp:~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/power-dialog-fix-rtm
<mterry> kenvandine, I have *not* tested yet, am ref-lashing
<kenvandine> i don'
<kenvandine> t have rtm atm
<kenvandine> i need to flash as well
<mterry> kenvandine, fair enough  :)
<mterry> I burned my nachos for this emergency fix  :-/
<pmcgowan> lol
 * mterry files expense report
<kenvandine> haha
<olli> approved
<sil2100> ;)
<mterry> kenvandine, pmcgowan: looks like it works to me
<kenvandine> mterry, can you propose it?
<kenvandine> i'm still trying to get my device ready for it
<kenvandine> but i can at least get it building in a silo
<mterry> kenvandine, I did
<kenvandine> cool
<mterry> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/power-dialog-fix-rtm/+merge/252639
<kenvandine> mterry, building in silo 1
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^
<mterry> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> thank you
<pmcgowan> mterry, thanks man
<mterry> you're welcome ! :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> mterry: thanks!
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: are you +1 on re-spinning the promotion candidate with the new wizard fix (after it gets QA'ed and lands?)?
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: I suppose only wizard tests would have to be re-run
<davmor2> sil2100: I guess so
<mterry> davmor2, that's the only bit I changed -- some qml in the wizard
<davmor2> mterry: Shame on you, I hope you are thoroughly ashamed of yourself ;)
 * mterry takes a quick shower, will be afk for a bit
 * mterry is back
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> kenvandine: once the silo is ready for sign off, could you please poke davmor2 and ToyKeeper?
<sil2100> robru: ^ keep a lookout for rtm silo 1 landing
<robru> sil2100: will do
<davmor2> kenvandine: I'd poke ToyKeeper I'm likely to be gone ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: once silo 1 lands we'd need rsalveti to kick a new image - I'll try to join in like 1-2 hours in case everything is ready by then
<sil2100> robru: thanks :)
<ToyKeeper> Hmm?  Wizard fix?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: yeah, a regression in the promotion candidate
<rsalveti> just ping me when you need me
 * sil2100 needs to jump out now, back in 1-2 hours
<ToyKeeper> Okay, just wanted to make sure it was the one I was expecting.
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: yeap power dialog doesn't appear if you press the power button in the wizard
<pmcgowan> mterry, this is the bug if you want to attach your branch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1430942
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430942 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Power dialog doesn't show up on the wizard." [Critical,New]
<mterry> OK, linked em
<kenvandine> mterry, could you test silo 1?
<kenvandine> i still can't seem to get a device flashed :/
<mterry> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> my krillin has been pushing the image to the device for nearly an hour now
<mterry> kenvandine, what's the deb line for an rtm silo?
<mterry> kenvandine, it's different than vivid ones, right?
<kenvandine> use citrain device-upgrade 1 ubuntu-rtm
<kenvandine> oh, and you need the passcode
<kenvandine> use citrain device-upgrade 1 0000 ubuntu-rtm
<kenvandine> for example
<mterry> kenvandine, oh right...  I forgot citrain exists
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, silo 1 (wizard regresson) ready
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: Thanks.  :)
<robru> mterry: lucky
<mterry> robru :)
<kenvandine> robru, lol
<mterry> kenvandine, should I stop then?
<robru> hehe
<kenvandine> mterry, yes
<mterry> kenvandine, yay
<kenvandine> i guess i can stop too :)
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks for the speedy fix
<mterry> kenvandine, my pleasure  :)
<kenvandine> can't wait to get the vivid version synced to rtm :)
<mterry> kenvandine, I KNOW
<mterry> kenvandine, so much goodness waiting to be unleashed (and some regressions...  but meh)
<kenvandine> ha :)
<ToyKeeper> After just quick testing, I see no new issues and the known one is fixed.
<ToyKeeper> Still not possible to actually read the HERE text, but it has been that way for quite a while...
<robru> oooh
<robru> kenvandine: should I publish? or will you?
<robru> no response, I'll publish
<pmcgowan> +1
<robru> charles: so we decided that silo 11 doesn't need qa because it only adds tests and doesn't change anything?
<charles> robru, right
<robru> charles: my kind of silo ;-) ok, will publish
<charles> :-)
<robru> anybody planning on publishing anything else today?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: did the fix silo get signed-off?
<sil2100> Oh, I see it did
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: did someone kick the new image already?
<sil2100> Ok, I don't see imgbot saying anything
<sil2100> imgbot: help
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-12
<robru> rsalveti: you around to kick an image? rtm1 landed some time ago
<sil2100> robru: I'll kick it then
<sil2100> Just didn't know if rsalveti didn't do it already ;)
<robru> sil2100: ah i forgot you can do it
<sil2100> Image build running
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 256 building (started: 20150312-00:25) ===
 * sil2100 goes to sleep o/
<robru> sil2100: goodnight!
<sil2100> Goodnight!
<ToyKeeper> Ah, good...  the image is building after all.  I forgot to check back on it.
<robru> ToyKeeper: heh, only 3 hours after the silo published ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, thanks!
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome!
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 256 DONE (finished: 20150312-01:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/256.changes ===
<rsalveti> great, was going to build one after dinner, but you guys did that already
<imgbot> === IMAGE 130 building (started: 20150312-02:15) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 130 DONE (finished: 20150312-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/130.changes ===
<Mirv> morning
<bzoltan_> hello Mirv, I see that QA has an exceptional long queue... UITK is waiting for to be checked since Tuesday
<Mirv> bzoltan_: yes, and they also simply have other work too like full image testing for the milestone
<bzoltan_> Mirv: yes, I do not dare to complain... I have seen in the trello, that there are 7 days old silos in front of the UITK. I wonder how could we help the A process.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: more QA people :) I don't think there's much else - they do know the queue, and they make decisions on how to allocate the people every day
<Mirv> bzoltan_: anyway, it'd be nice to get the uitk silo "out of the way" since I'll need to rebuild it then for Qt silo.
<bzoltan_> Mirv: We would need to check with the QA folks, because if the silo validation will take a day more then I would push there fixes long waited by bfiller. In that case of course I would re-run the test plan. But that is only 12 hours :)
<ogra_> sil2100, didnt we disable cron builds ?
<ogra_> oh, they are disabled
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but I built one image manually yesterday
 * sil2100 seems to have issues with thunderbird today
<sil2100> Crap, need to reboot
<sil2100> heh, I wonder what happened, my home directory didn't get decrypted last boot
<seb128> it didn't or something unmounted it later on?
<ogra_> must be the NSA patch :)
<seb128> sil2100, could be bug #1430557
<ubot5> bug 1430557 in schroot (Ubuntu) "sbuild / schroot unmounted encrypted home directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430557
<sil2100> Not sure, I ended up in a session with my home directory encrypted after logging in, but syslog doesn't seem to have any mention of anything
 * sil2100 checks the logs for what's in the bug
<ogra_> Mirv, i'D like to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_QtWebSocket/+merge/252303 are there any technical objections ?
<Mirv> ogra_: no, it's meant for apps since some dev(s) requested it, and it's supported by upstream
<Mirv> I mean, no objections
<Mirv> I think it first was released as part of qt 5.3
<ogra_> some devs <--
<ogra_> ;)
<bzoltan_> jibel: I see you have a massive QA backlog. I wonder if you could estimate when the QA team will pick up the silo13? I am asking because if you think that it is longer than 15-16 hours then I would push few more bugfixes to the silo and spin an other Test plan execution before you take it.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: QA is really busy with OTA-2 promotion testing right now
<sil2100> The schedule is tight
<jibel> bzoltan_, Hey, yeah we're on the OTA this week, so the earliest would be tomorrow afternoon, but more likely Monday
<jibel> bzoltan_, so more than 15h
<bzoltan_> jibel:  cool, thanks. In this case I spin this silo again with few more fixes. Thank you
<jibel> yw
<popey> Mirv: updated my nexus 7 to latest vivid, seems fine
<Mirv> popey: thanks. there seems to be a problem on mako after qml cache clean (including image upgrade), but at least this issue is then not a regression in the qt patches
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed. Vivid landings slowed down for the time of the OTA.
<Mirv> sil2100: there are/were two issues. the first issue (black background/hang) is there on normal vivid too and there was even a bug about it. but the 2. issue is that it happens more often with the 5.4.1 PPA, and that's most likely because of the other last minute patch that was put in yesterday to fix deadlock (it seems it actually introduces more of it). a revert armhf build should be ready in eg. 2h, after which unity8 folks will revalidate it.
<Mirv> sil2100: the good news is that I also ran AP:s yesterday already before the last patches and they were ok then, so it's mostly down to retesting unity8.
<Saviq> psivaa_, hey, any progress on adding the strip native hook to unity-api-ci?
<Mirv> I'll keep you updated
<psivaa_> Saviq: that was added, let me check if the update was applied to the configs
<psivaa_> Saviq: the the change has been deployed too, do you have any link to the job that it was supposed to run on?
<sil2100> Mirv: good news then
<sil2100> Mirv: well, better not risk it, I guess 5.4.1 upstream code should be relatively safe in most cases
<Saviq> psivaa_, here's the public instance https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-api-ci/?
<Saviq> psivaa_, this job just ran today https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-api-ci/289/parameters/?
<psivaa_> Saviq: let me check
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, and this patch in question actually made it already to 5.4 branch in upstream so it needs to be reverted there too since it actually did not fix the problem but actually cause (somewhat) more of the same problem..
<sil2100> Ouch
<Mirv> sil2100: I will no longer agree to try address non-5.4.1 bugs in the PPA, which I still yesterday thought is a good idea :)
<Mirv> so we'll try to confirm this yesterday's version was indeed ok, and then to fix the already-on-vivid bug we can experiment in another silo
<psivaa_> Saviq: do you have the MP that is triggering this. i just deployed the changes again and want to try that
<Saviq> psivaa_, I'll trigger it, thanks
<psivaa_> Saviq: this time i can confirm that the changes are in effect, so that should be picked up
<Saviq> psivaa_, will report back if it's not good yet
<ralsina> Hello trainguard, can I get a reconfigure in silo 16? tsdgeos gave me a simple packaging fix and I'd like to land it together with what was there
<psivaa_> sorry i should have deployed it once I made the change
<sil2100> ralsina: o/
<sil2100> On it
<ralsina> thanks sil2100!
<sil2100> ralsina: should be reconfigured
<ralsina> sil2100: cool, thx
 * sil2100 lunch
<jhodapp> sil2100, hey what's going on here? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-002-1-build/158/console
<jhodapp> sil2100, nm, I see it
<bregma> cihelp, we aren't seeing any CI bots build-testing our MPs any more, at least for Unity 7, is there a bot bug?
<Ursinha> hi bregma, I'll have a look -- do you have an example link?
<bregma> Ursinha, https://code.launchpad.net/unity/+activereviews shows about a dozen MPs sumbitted over the last 20 hours, none of which have had attention from the CI bot (usually the magic happens within a few hours)
<bregma> I see nothing queued on s-jenkins
<Saviq> jfunk, hey, who do I talk to about silo validation?
<sil2100> Saviq: I guess jibel is the main person for QA ops
<sil2100> But everyone is really busy with OTA-2
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, I just really wanna ask whether I should just abandon a unity8 that's up for testing since Monday and overwrite it with a bigger one I'm blocked on...
 * Saviq got 20 MPs ready to land for unity8 alone
<sil2100> Saviq: from what I know the soonest QA can resume silo sign-off would be tomorrow
<Saviq> ok... sounds like reconfigure time
 * Saviq didn't want that huge silo, but can't wait any more, is stoopid
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, popey, robru, rvr: anything you'd like to discuss during the evening meeting?
<robru> sil2100: nope
<bregma> Ursinha, MPs not getting CI love are all on a branch (as opposed to trunk), looks like CI has never been running on that branch -- not a CI Bot bug
<bregma> Ursinha, but that said, can we get CI running on that branch?
<Ursinha> hmm, bregma thanks for the information
<sil2100> jibel, robru, davmor2, popey, rvr: if there are no objections, I'll cancel todays meeting again - let's meet tomorrow once all testing is done and we can talk through what to do next week
<popey> ok
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<rvr> Saviq: Yeah, we are right now quite busy testing OTA-2. Hope that silo comes with lots of automated tests ;P
<Saviq> rvr, they always do :P
<rvr> Saviq: What changes are coming in that one?
<Saviq> rvr, I'm merging http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-020 into http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-006 (and then some)
<davmor2> I don't know you give sil2100 power over a calendar and he cancels all the meetings ;)
<jfunk> Saviq: you can ping ops-team in #ubuntu-quality
<Saviq> tx
<rvr> davmor2: Don't mess with sil2100, he's practicing and can kick you in the *ss
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sil2100> I only have practice sessions on Tuesdays
<sil2100> I'm just effectively working on getting rid of the twice-daily meetings!
<rvr> davmor2: Thanks god is Thursday
<davmor2> rvr: he doesn't scare me that's for defence it says so in the rule book, I just don't have to strike him first \o/
<robru> sil2100: hey, can you think of any packages we land with the train that use epochs in their version numbers?
<robru> sil2100: actually any package at all that uses it... need to test something ;-)
<sil2100> hm, through the train? Do you mean like MP-based one? Or a source package one is enough?
<cjwatson> robru: compiz
<robru> cjwatson: ah thanks
<robru> sil2100: any will do, I'm just touching the code that downloads source packages, need to make sure it can find the dsc file, which doesn't have the epoch in it
<dobey> ToyKeeper: pay-ui CI build config has been fixed, and i've put the new click package URL in the spreadsheet and in a comment on trello. sorry about that, and thanks for testing. :)
<robru> jhodapp: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-1-build/lastFailedBuild/console did you mean to click on ubuntu 5 instead of rtm 5? ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, no, I meant to click on 2 :)
<robru> ah
<elopio> ping cihelp
<elopio> Kaleo has here a qml test that fails with createPlatformOpenGLContext
<Ursinha> elopio: hi
<elopio> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/200047799/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.camera-app_3.0.0%2B15.04.20150312-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<elopio> what are our options here? can we get rendering capabilities on the machine that builds the packages?
<elopio> hello Ursinha
<elopio> would it work to call the qml tests in an xvfb ?
<Ursinha> elopio: it's building in launchpad, right?
<elopio> Ursinha: right.
<Ursinha> elopio: okay, I have to check what the possibilities are
<Ursinha> do you mind if I get back to you tomorrow on that?
<elopio> Kaleo: can you give it a try with xvfb in the meantime?
<elopio> the address book has a cmake file that sets it up.
<Kaleo> elopio, ok, good idea
<elopio> Ursinha: I'm not in a hurry, ever. I'm not sure Kaleo.
<Ursinha> it seems you have a workaround for now, but I'm taking notes in a card I created for this
<elopio> Ursinha: yes. I think what we need to know is if everytime we need a display during build time we will have to use xvfb.
 * Ursinha takes notes
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> elopio: yeah, until there is a mirvfb, any time you need a display during build for tests to do stuff in, you're going to have to use xvfb
<Kaleo> elopio, dobey, Ursinha: we really probably shouldn't have to manually launch xvfb or mirvfb in every package's tests
<Ursinha> bregma: just a heads up: I'll work on enabling CI for lp:unity/7.2 first thing in the morning
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-13
<robru> I'm off for dinner, bbl
<dobey> Kaleo: well, when we get mirvfb, the ubuntu-touch-session setup script can probably do all the stuff much nicer. if you're using adt-run run locally under qemu, you can use it to get an xvfb setup to run the tests under.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 131 building (started: 20150313-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 131 DONE (finished: 20150313-03:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/131.changes ===
<Mirv> I will not allow myself be turned into framebuffer, even though lately I've seen increasingly highlights about that
<robru> Mirv: I think you'd make a great framebuffer!
<Mirv> don't vote for me, vote err.. for example sil2100fb sounds good!
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> Authentication issues
<ogra_> sil2100, we had an unexplainable failure with the emulator with the last image build, i'll kick another vivid image to see if it happens again
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: I don't find ww13 bugs that would be clearly in Qt (although of course still possible that 5.4.1 would help). From our LP bugs Qt 5.4.1 PPA fixes bug #1430337 (which makes greyback_ happy) and Device Pixel Ratio improvements that mzanetti needs for his SVG work in progress, and then of course any of the crasher/regression/leak/networkdisconnection fixes from https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/source/dist/changes-5.4.1 that affect us, whet
<ubot5> bug 1430337 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Segfault with QSG_VISUALIZE=overdraw" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430337
<Mirv> And then Kubuntu wants a certain text rendering fix, and XCB related fixes.
<Mirv> that's about the summary "what it's needed for"
<Mirv> oh right and the Qt Wayland support.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 132 building (started: 20150313-10:20) ===
<jibel> rvr, I confirm that I received the notification from gmail but only the indicator changed, no sound, vibration or anything else
<rvr> jibel: This is the bug I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+bug/1431517
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431517 in The Webapps-core project "[Gmail] No notification displayed, no sound, no vibration" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, well, let's try to convince Pat about that it's relatively safe then
<sil2100> Although for that I would prefer us to have a QA sign-off already
<jibel> dbarth_, can someone havea  look at bug 1431517, it's a potential regression in rtm/256
<ubot5> bug 1431517 in The Webapps-core project "[Gmail] No notification displayed, no sound, no vibration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431517
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, any idea why errors.u.c shows only one thread in "Thread Stacktrace"  https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/bin/unity8-dash%3A7%3AtestAndSetRelaxed%3AtestAndSetAcquire%3AtestAndSetAcquire%3AfastTryLock%3AQMutex%3A%3Alock ?
<ev> Saviq: so normally that wouldn't be a cihelp ping, but you're in luck that I'm the vanguard today. ;)
<ev> Backtrace stopped: previous frame identical to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<Saviq> ev, ;)
<Saviq> ev, well, yeah, but there's only one thread, which seems unlikely?
<ev> so it looks like the core file the retracer got was busted. You could argue that maybe if we got one from a different user from the same problem it may well work, so I'd suggest filing a bug against daisy and letting bdmurray know.
<ev> well I'm inclined to not trust anything it says when there's corruption
<Saviq> ev, there's like 160 reports in https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/57e495ad9b12ea8e78d0aed997ba70a6e2213dd2 for example, and same situation - just one thread reported
<ev> though given that this is a single instance of the crash on armhf, I wonder if we're having problems with gdb again
 * Saviq files then
<ev> yeah, that one is more convincing :)
<ev> Saviq: so we had problems a while back with gdb breaking on armhf. It could be a regression (and frustratingly not something we test for, I think)
<Saviq> kk
<popey> cihelp can someone fix jenkins building for the core apps ppa, it's pulling the old terminal and not the new one... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily - new is 0.7, old is 0.5
<ev> popey: looking
<dbarth_> jibel: ok, on it
<jibel> dbarth_, it doesn't seem specific to gmail
<jibel> dbarth_, thx
<dbarth_> jibel: ah but i doubt it's anything webapp related though
<dbarth_> i would mostly triage and ask saviq to take a look, as it seems more like a shell problem
<jibel> sil2100, who can look at this notification issue?
<sil2100> jibel, dbarth_: all in all it's a bit worrying I must say
<jibel> dbarth_, np, investigation must start somewhere
<dbarth_> Saviq: related to that bug 1431517, what could cause a push notification not to be displayed by the shell?
<ubot5> bug 1431517 in The Webapps-core project "[Gmail] No notification displayed, no sound, no vibration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431517
<sil2100> dbarth_: could you take a look if it's indeed not anything on your side? I guess Saviq could help identifying what parts of the shell deal with notificatinons
<dbarth_> jibel: right, i looked into this one with rvr yesterday, and there is already a bit of a diagnostic
<Saviq> dbarth_, it's the push service that wakes the device and vibrates
<Saviq> dbarth_, so you'd have to talk to Chipaca
<dbarth_> sil2100: i doubt it is, because the push-helper living in the webapp package is actually called and returns a valid reply to ask for vibration, and display of the notification
<dbarth_> right, Chipaca is a good person to annoy at this stage :)
<sil2100> I don't see anything landing from ubuntu-push for this release
<sil2100> Chipaca: ping
<Chipaca> sil2100: pong
<Chipaca> hello
<Chipaca> dbarth_: read the bug report. missing the push client logs, i can only guess as to what's going on.
<Chipaca> dbarth_: but if the bug report is accurate, push client sent the notification to the messaging indicator, and the messaging indicator believes it's showing it (so much so it turns the led on)
<Chipaca> dbarth_: if you can reproduce the issue, turn on debug logs in the push client, reproduce the issue, and get me the logs
<jibel> Chipaca, attached
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-0-reconfigure/29/console why is it complaining, is your "reconfigure" different from my "reconfigure" in any way ?
<Chipaca> jibel: can you reproduce the issue?
<dbarth_> Chipaca: ok i will do that
<jibel> Chipaca, yes
<dbarth_> Chipaca: i can reproduce the issue as well
<jibel> Chipaca, with telegram or gmail
<Chipaca> jibel: with *telegram*?
<Chipaca> nice
<Chipaca> jibel: turn on debug logs, please, reproduce, get me that
<Chipaca> but if the led really goes on, it's the indicator, somehow
<jibel> Chipaca, how do you turn on debug logs?
<Chipaca> jibel: turn on debug logs => either edit /etc/xdg/ubuntu-push-client/config.json, or copy that directory to ~/.config and edit it there
<Chipaca> jibel: the edit is basically “sed -i -e 's/info/debug/' /the/file”
<ev> popey: sorry this is taking so long - I needed to sort super admin powers on that jenkins
<popey> ev: np
<Saviq> ogra_, I don't think you can use the reconfigure job to add new components, they use the prepare job for that I think?
<ogra_> ouch, ok ... the message should make this distinction then :)
<ogra_> telling me that reconfigure failed but telling me that someone else needs to reconfigure is confusin
<ogra_> g
<Chipaca> jibel: oh, forgot to mention you need to restart ubuntu-push-client for the change to take effect
<jibel> Chipaca, that's fine, I rebooted the phone
<Chipaca> jibel: that'll do :)
<sil2100> ogra_: looking
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> As Saviq mentioned, right now it's forbidden - let me reconf for you
<ogra_> thanks
<jibel> Chipaca, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+bug/1431517/+attachment/4344170/+files/ubuntu-push-client.debug
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431517 in The Webapps-core project "[Gmail] No notification displayed, no sound, no vibration" [Undecided,New]
<Chipaca> jibel: so, yeah, push is doing is asking for the notification centre entries (and being told they're there)
<sil2100> ogra_: ^ done
<ogra_> thanks !!
<jibel> sil2100 if it is not a problem with the apps and with push client, who can look at the notification?
<sil2100> jibel: I'm looking at the changes again, hm
<jibel> sil2100, changes from last promotion http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590324/
<sil2100> Chipaca: so all is good on the push side?
<sil2100> This is absurd
<Chipaca> sil2100: from those logs, all seems correct
<Chipaca> sil2100: spotted an unrelated issue wrt account-polld and individual message actions, but that's nothing to do with this :)
<sil2100> I think we need to get all hands on deck
<jibel> davmor2, did you flash stable to confirm the regression with notifications or should I?
<sil2100> Saviq: I see some notification-based changes in unity8 - do you think this might cause some problems as we're seeing right now?
<davmor2> jibel: next job I think and then I can run the upgrade to 256 then
<jibel> davmor2, OK
<Saviq> sil2100, you mean in silo 6 or?
<sil2100> Saviq: no, in here: paste.ubuntu.com/10590324/
<sil2100> In rtm
<imgbot> === IMAGE 132 DONE (finished: 20150313-11:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/132.changes ===
<sil2100> Saviq: we need someone with knowledge of the whole notification chain helping out triaging this bug
<sil2100> As it's a blocker for OTA-2 promotion
<ogra_> sil2100, i suspect we'll need more image rebuilds to fix this issue ...
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK
<Saviq> sil2100, if you're not getting vibration or power, that's not something unity8 is dealing with
 * ogra_ starts another one with a more verbose livecd-rootfs 
<Saviq> sil2100, I can test that we're displaying all the notifications as they arrive, did that when landing this change, too
<Saviq> sil2100, but currently (I know, bad arch) unity8 does not wake screen up or vibrate on notification
<ev> popey: it looks like you guys haven't updated debian/changelog to say 0.7 is the new version
<ev> in r13 of lp:ubuntu-terminal-app you bumped to 0.7
<ev> but debian/changelog is still at 0.5
<popey> hm
<ev> you can see this in action at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-land/2942/console
<sil2100> Saviq: if push is working fine, who do you think we should poke about the notifications not happening?
<popey> ev: well, sorry about that. I'll take a look, thanks.
<Saviq> sil2100, and since notification center and notification bubbles are separate still, whatever is putting the msg in the notification center seems to not be doing the legwork to wake up, vibrate and send the notification
<Saviq> sil2100, define "push is working fine"
<sil2100> Chipaca mentioned that from the logs push seems to be doing everything it's supposed to be doing
<sil2100> Chipaca: ^
<sil2100> (from the logs)
<Saviq> Chipaca, it's push that wakes the screen up and vibrates, right?
<imgbot> === IMAGE 133 building (started: 20150313-11:35) ===
<Saviq> unity8 is not doing it, that's for sure, but maybe there's another component that should, but isn't
<sil2100> Those are the questions I'd like to know the answers for
<davmor2> sil2100: who is on the image building spree
<Saviq> ogra_, ↑ ;
<ogra_> davmor2, me, trying to fix th eemulator builds that fail since yesterday
<jibel> Chipaca, in the log there is "playing sound /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/notifications/Slick.ogg using paplay" if I use paplay <nofication sound> from phablet user is it supposed to work?
<davmor2> ogra_: haha!
<ogra_> sadly it looks like they run fine til the very end ... but we end up with a 0 byte device tarball
<ev> popey: no worries at all; I got to learn a bit more about the internals of this thing
<davmor2> ogra_: why it does work anyway :P
<ogra_> so i'll have to do a few rebuilds with adding more and more verbosity to finally find the sisue
<Chipaca> jibel: sounds on rtm aren't working, that's a separate bug
<davmor2> doesn't even
<jibel> k
<Chipaca> jibel: that's rsalveti
<Chipaca> somehting about pulseaudio's mom coming to visit
<Saviq> dbarth_, sil2100, if you keep the screen on, is the notification bubble displayed, or is it just the envelope that goes green?
<sil2100> jibel: ^ ?
<Saviq> jibel, also, do SMS and incoming calls work fine? if so, it really must be somewhere between push and usensord/powerd
<dbarth_> Saviq: just the enveloppe
<Saviq> I just tried SMS and calls, and is fine, vibration, power and bubble, so everything seems to be working fine on the receiving ends of this
<Saviq> someone needs to dig into push and what it's calling to trigger the above, why isn't it getting through
<dbarth_> Saviq: are you testing on RTM? i have image #19 here and rvr was on rtm-proposed
<Saviq> dbarth_, rtm-proposed
<Saviq> r256
<rvr> Yes, SMS is fine in rtm proposed
<Saviq> so yeah, the broken bit is somewhere between push and usensord/powerd AFAICT
<sil2100> :|
<Chipaca> Saviq: how usensord/powerd?
<Chipaca> Saviq: not sure where that one comes in :)
<Saviq> Chipaca, you're talking to them to trigger vibration and screen, no?
<Saviq> "you" == ubuntu-push
<Chipaca> Saviq: "screen"? you mean the led?
<Saviq> Chipaca, no, I mean screen, as in backlight
<Chipaca> we don't touch the backlight, no
<Saviq> someone has to
<Chipaca> Saviq: why?
<Chipaca> the screen doesn't go on when a notification arrives
<Saviq> Chipaca, that's what people complain about :)
<Chipaca> uh?
<Saviq> that there's no notification bubble or vibration on incoming email
<Saviq> jibel, dbarth_ ↑?
<Chipaca> for emails, vibrations are explicitly not asked for
<Chipaca> ditto for bubbles
<Chipaca> notification centre entries should be there though
<Chipaca> oh, let me check bubbles wrt emails
<Chipaca> i know telegram does not ask for them
<Chipaca> so, yes, gmail asks for bubbles
<Saviq> jibel, sil2100, dbarth_, the plot thickens ↑
<Chipaca> but bubbles does not mean 'turn the screen on'
<Chipaca> however the bug also says the notification centre is empty
<Chipaca> or did i misread?
<Saviq> Chipaca, there's no bubbles even if screen on apparently
<Saviq> Chipaca, that I'm not sure of, at least the LED comes on, so the envelope goes green
<sil2100> Uh oh!
<Saviq> which means something did happen to the notification centre, whether an item got added, not sure
 * Saviq has no gmail account, and is not really even involved in this, other than improving communication apparently
<Chipaca> Saviq: yeah, the notification led coming on but the notification centre being empty is why i think the problem lies in the indicator
<Chipaca> but i had missed the thing about the bubble
<Chipaca> jibel: poke
 * Chipaca wants to confirm
<Saviq> Chipaca, yeah, if LED on and no item in centre, that's indicator
<Saviq> or well, could be unity8 too in theory, but SMS and missed calls work, so...
<Chipaca> Saviq: also because in the debug log, push *thinks* it's asking for (and getting) everything it's been told to
<sil2100> Let me try upgrading and check that
<Chipaca> sil2100: is this on rtm-proposed on krillin?
<sil2100> Chipaca: yes
<Chipaca> sil2100: any risk to me flashing it?
<sil2100> No ;) It's our promotion candidate, so it's good in overall
 * sil2100 tries to add his google account
<Chipaca> sil2100: that's still ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed yes?
<sil2100> hm, I'm unable to do that apparently
<sil2100> Chipaca: yes
<Chipaca> sil2100: the problem seems to not be only gmail, so you could install poke
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: I apparently can't setup my gmail account - the google account page ends up white all the time
<davmor2> sil2100: congratulations I've managed to set it up across the board :)
<sil2100> Oh, I think I just have connection issues
<sil2100> davmor2: how do the gmail notifications work? If I'm logged in the gmail account and have it running in the BG, should it automatically inform me of new e-mail?
<Chipaca> sil2100: yes
<davmor2> sil2100: you need to enable gmail in the google account and login once I think then you should get notifications
<Chipaca> sil2100: and you can prod it to poll sooner over dbus
<sil2100> Chipaca: ok, I got a notification popup
<Chipaca> phew :)
<sil2100> No sound, but the bubble appeared
<Chipaca> sound doesn't work in rtm
<sil2100> Not sure about wibration, it might have vibrated but I'm not sure ;p But it was on a screen that's turned on
<sil2100> Should it work when the screen is turned off?
<Chipaca> sil2100: yes, it should, but if it isn't vibrating, and sound isn't working, how would you know :)
<Chipaca> sil2100: is it appearing in the notification centre?
<sil2100> Chipaca: I saw it on the notification indicator
<sil2100> hm, on screen turned off I didn't seem to get a notification
<Chipaca> no sound in rtm is bug #1413818, fwiw
<ubot5> bug 1413818 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu RTM) "Notification sounds aren't being played back" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413818
<davmor2> Chipaca, sil2100: so in image 16 I get blue flashy light and an item in indicator but no bubble for gmail and nothing for telegram, in 19 I get blue flashy light an item in indicator and no bubble for gmail and a vibrate osd and item in indicator for telegram
<davmor2> Saviq: ^
<Chipaca> davmor2: gmail is not asking for vibration, so you wont' get one
<davmor2> Chipaca, sil2100: ofcourse I blame Saviq for all of this :)
<sil2100> davmor2: so it seems not to be a regression, right?
<davmor2> Chipaca: yeah but I don't get OSD on gmail either
<sil2100> davmor2: since I got an OSD on gmail on the latest -proposed
<sil2100> (when screen was on)
<davmor2> sil2100: ah I'm here with screen off I'll try again with screen on
<Saviq> communication shutdown
<Chipaca> davmor2: how are you checking for bubbles?
<Chipaca> davmor2: if the screen is off, how do you know you don't get a bubble? :)
<Chipaca> (hint: you can't; the screen is off)
<davmor2> Chipaca: normally it wakes the screen or is that linked to the ping/vibrate?
<Chipaca> davmor2: it doesn't normally wake the screen
<Chipaca> i don't know where that impression comes from, but it's a false impression
<davmor2> Chipaca: SMS, calls and alarms that all trigger OSD bubbles
<Saviq> davmor2, all those wake the screen up explicitly indeed
<Chipaca> davmor2: so it does. Push doesn't do that.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 133 DONE (finished: 20150313-12:55) ===
<Chipaca> davmor2: nor have we been asked to do that. Not sure we should do that or not :)
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/133.changes ===
<sil2100> huh
<Chipaca> in testing i just got a bubble for twitter, on rtm-proposed, fwiw
<Chipaca> not sure what we're looking for any more. jibel?
<davmor2> Chipaca, Saviq, sil2100, jibel, rvr: okay so upgrade to 256 is all good, gmail does indeed display an OSD when the screen is on
<Chipaca> i should make account-polld ask for vibrations
<sil2100> I think we need jibel and rvr to double-check the expectations here
<Chipaca> and maybe find out whether we want to turn on the screen when showing a popup
<jibel> Chipaca, yeah, it's all a bit confusing, is there a spec somewhere that describes the expected behaviour of the different notifications?
<Chipaca> also look into the %!s(MISSING) bit of the log
<sil2100> Since the bug expects vibration, sound and screen notification, but that's not the case?
<Chipaca> jibel: i don't think there is a spec as to what to expect from gmail notifications
<Chipaca> jibel: i can point you at the developer docs that say what is available
<Chipaca> jibel: but i don't think you're asking for that
<jibel> Chipaca, no, I'd need a design doc
<Chipaca> jibel: for gmail notifications
<jibel> Chipaca, gmail and other notifications in general
<Chipaca> jibel: but you're not asking about other notifications in general
<Chipaca> i mean, other notifications in general vibrate, because they ask to vibrate
<jibel> Chipaca, designing tests from implementation is a guaranteed failure :)
<Chipaca> you're expecting notifications that don't ask to vibrate to vibrate :)
<Saviq> Chipaca, jibel, the notification system is kind-of a mess right now, we never had the time to converge it all properly, but design team is currently working on a notification refresh, which is when we should ask those questions :)
<davmor2> Chipaca: So I don't mind the OSD not waking the screen it saves the battery, but I think vibrate would be nice just so there is some sort of notification that there is a mail there maybe
<Chipaca> davmor2: yes, i think account-polld should ask for vibrate
<Chipaca> davmor2: sergiusens can turn them off if he dislikes them ;-p
<jibel> Chipaca, I'm looking for a doc that says "Here is the beahaviour when I receive a notification from gmail, here is the behaviour when I receive a notification from app X, ..."
<Chipaca> jibel: no such thing exists, and i doubt it will exist ever
 * sil2100 sighs
<Saviq> jibel, it will always miss $my_favourite_service
<sil2100> We should get our designs straight
<Saviq> sil2100, shush
<Chipaca> sil2100: that is being done, as Saviq pointed out :)
<davmor2> Saviq: look it's all your fault anyway ;)
<Chipaca> yeah, Saviq, all your fault
<jibel> Saviq, yeah, but there are probably classes of apps that share the same behaviour
<Chipaca> you owe us all cake, now
<jibel> anyway, we can as well remove these tests from the test suite
<Saviq> jibel, so yeah, you should've said "email" not "gmail" :)
<Chipaca> jibel: that's closer to what i was trying to get at
<Chipaca> jibel: what are you testing for?
<davmor2> Saviq, jibel: it's things like do we treat telegram the same way as sms being as the two are basically a messaging app?
<jibel> Chipaca, we are testing rtm for regression but some of the initial tests have been designed from the implementation, and without reference it's hard to say if it's a regression or an expected change in the implementation
<Saviq> davmor2, *I* would agree that it should be the same, it's all IM
<Chipaca> jibel: sorry, i'm trying to get to concrete things we can fix. You say tests have been designed from the implementation, but you seem to be testing for things which have never worked
<Chipaca> davmor2: Saviq: I hope, as part of implementing the new notifications spec, we can unify notification handling and not have n paths for it, which is at the root of dissimilar behaviours
<Chipaca> jibel: e.g., never has the screen come on to show a gmail notification bubble
<Chipaca> jibel: never have gmail notifications vibrated
<Chipaca> jibel: etc
<jibel> Chipaca, concretely sound/vibration on incoming telegram message or gmail worked and is not working anymore, not sure when it changed though
<Saviq> Chipaca, same here (hope)
<Chipaca> jibel: ok. sound is not working in rtm (that's bug 1431517)
<ubot5> bug 1431517 in The Webapps-core project "[Gmail] No notification displayed, no sound, no vibration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431517
<davmor2> Chipaca: why not enable everything and in the notifications page in setting allow people to select what they get for each app? Novel concept I know :)
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> jibel: sorry, wrong bug
<Chipaca> jibel: bug 1413818
<ubot5> bug 1413818 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu RTM) "Notification sounds aren't being played back" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413818
<Chipaca> davmor2: notification setting page would be too complex
<Chipaca> davmor2: although we come pretty close
<Chipaca> davmor2: you can disable vibrations (for all notifications), or all notifications
<Chipaca> it's something :)
<Saviq> davmor2, then you'll ask for setting per-app per-profile (silent, quiet, DnD etc.) :P
 * Chipaca will have a D&D profile just to confuse people
<rvr> iOS have that
<rvr> You can configure which can of notifications are displayed
<Chipaca> rvr: not saying it can't be done, saying it would take more design power than we currently can wield
<sil2100> jibel: so, what should we do in this case?
<sil2100> jibel: I'm not sure we still know what changed, and I'm not sure we even know what's the expectation here
<sil2100> I'm a bit worried it might have worked by 'accident' in the past or something
<jibel> sil2100, davmor2 compared to 16 and 19 and apparently it is the same behaviour
<rvr> sil2100: jibel: I was worried this problem was a regression, but seems it is not, because notifications are an important feature for users.
 * Saviq thinks it actually never worked, but memory is flawed
<sil2100> rvr: good call, I would say it's important, but indeed it doesn't seem like a regression at least
<jibel> I'm sure it worked because notifications during the beta program in January was driving me crazy :)
<Chipaca> jibel: and have just confirmed that account-polld--generated notifications haven't had working vibrations for several months at least
<Chipaca> although it seems that's unintentional :)
<jibel> and gmail notifications used to work too, don't know when it stopped.
<Chipaca> jibel: "work"?
<jibel> Chipaca, I mean sound + vibration on incoming gmail message
<Chipaca> jibel: outside of rtm, sound works; that might be confusing you?
<jibel> Chipaca, maybe
<Chipaca> jibel: vibration hasn't worked since august of 2014 at least
<Chipaca> *for gmail*
<dbarth_> rvr: so the bug is invalid per se, i guess; though not uninteresting, considering the discussion above
<Chipaca> (and other account-polld sources)
<Chipaca> i can use the bug to fix the vibration thing, which is a real bug and needs fixing (although not a regression)
<Chipaca> or i can create a new bug for it :)
<jibel> I marked our test as "To repair" and we'll figure that out after this release. At least not a regression compared to latest promotion.
<jibel> sil2100, ^
<rvr> jibel: +1
<sil2100> jibel: +1
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> ogra_: any news regarding the emulator image?
<rsalveti> saw you built many images today
<ogra_> rsalveti, it just started working with the last build
<ogra_> and i dont know why
<rsalveti> hm, alright
<rsalveti> ogra_: what was the issue exactly?
<ogra_> we ended up with a 0byte generic_x86 file
<ogra_> so it failed to pull that from the builder to cdimage
<ogra_> but the file is fine inside the android package ...
<ogra_> what i did was to replace all cp commends in livecd-rootfs that cares for copying the android bits with "cp -v" to get more info in the log
<ogra_> and it just started working
<ogra_> *commands
<ogra_> so it is something to keepan eye one, but works for now
<rsalveti> ogra_: haha, alright
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> it only started with tonights image ... might be the moon phase or so
<dobey> trainguards: ^^ can i get a silo for line 52 please? thanks
<sil2100> dobey: on it!
<sil2100> dobey: one moment, some technical problems ;)
<dobey> sure
<dobey> sil2100: hmm, seems to be broken still? dashboard doesn't show anything, and trying to build silo 25 results in error about no config for it
<sil2100> huh?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> nevermind
<dobey> somehow i was looking at rtm not ubuntu
<sil2100> dobey: looks ok here
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> == Images krillin 256, mako 214, generic_x86 206 PROMOTED to RC ==
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: is everything more or less wrapped up on your side? Will you have some cycles to already resume vivid sign-off?
<davmor2> sil2100: no we are to busy partying like it's 1999
<sil2100> hm, oh partying? Then maybe you want to skip the evening meeting once again to have time for more dancing, hmm?
<sil2100> HMM?
<davmor2> sil2100: what neetming hic you're not my dad hue carnt tell ME wata due hic
<davmor2> sil2100: not we are cracking on with sanity on mako and silos for vivid now
<sil2100> I'm actually once again thinking about the evening meeting, since in such a case like today I don't want to waste anyone's time if everything's clear
<sil2100> popey: do you have anything for us in the evening meeting?
<jibel> sil2100, it's resumed already
<sil2100> I'm fine with having the meeting, but not if there's nothing new to discuss
<popey> sil2100: no
<sil2100> jibel: do you have anything for the meeting?
<jibel> sil2100, bot really
<jibel> not*
<sil2100> robru, ogra_, davmor2, rvr: anything from you guys?
<ogra_> nope
<rvr> Nope
<sil2100> ogra_: how's the emulator? I heard it just fixed itself?
<ogra_> images build fine again
<davmor2> nope
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, no idea what that was
<sil2100> hm, I'm starting to feel bad by cancelling yet another evening meeting
<sil2100> Should I feel bad about that? I wonder
 * ogra_ thinks its is fine
<jibel> canceling meeting when there is nothing on the agenda is not a bad thing
<ogra_> +1
<sil2100> robru: skipping the meeting once again o/
<robru> sil2100: sweet
<robru> bregma: landing 26
<dobey> hmm
<robru> dobey: what's up?
<dobey> robru: just wondering when ToyKeeper will be able to retest my pay-ui landing
<robru> dobey: I think her day usually starts in 3-4 hours.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: The OTA image was already built and is almost done being tested...  it's probably too late.
<robru> or she's up early ;-)
<ToyKeeper> (was probably too late yesterday)
<dobey> ToyKeeper: it's too late for the OTA image indeed. but we still want to get it in the store as an update (and then it will get pulled into the next image for ww13 or whatver)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> ToyKeeper: did you move to .nz or something?
<ToyKeeper> No, I've pretty much always been on a NZ-like schedule.
<rvr> Mirv: Mega-silo 12 is mega-failing. Doesn't pass the bq logo screen after installing the packages.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: ah, ok
<robru> ToyKeeper: NZ-like? I thought you lived in NZ!
<dobey> heh
<ToyKeeper> I just woke up, but it looks like the OTA already got promoted about 3 hours ago.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: So, I should be able to get back to silos since there's nothing left for the OTA.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: ok, thanks
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Is it already landed in vivid?
<dobey> ToyKeeper: pay-ui is a click package only
<ToyKeeper> Right, okay.  I had been thinking it was targeted at one or the other.
<ToyKeeper> I think this last OTA is the end of 14.09, so I'll try it out on vivid.
<dobey> nope, just the store. but it is included in the images by default, so we wanted to get it into the ota image too
<ToyKeeper> (if I understand correctly, anyway)
<ToyKeeper> (but I'm not fully awake yet...)
<dobey> ToyKeeper: well, pay-ui has to work on both, so testing on rtm would be best i think
<dobey> (or both even)
<ToyKeeper> I should remember not to attempt thinking until I've been up for at least half an hour.
<dobey> sometimes you forget though :)
<sil2100> rvr: hey, don't test silo 12 for now
<sil2100> rvr: it's not something for a normal sign-off
<sil2100> It's a big one with 5.4.1 and required actually a separate image and almost a full regression suite ran
<dobey> ugh google calendar doesn't show week numbers either
<rvr> sil2100: We talked about installing the silo in our devices and do an informal check during the weekend
<rvr> sil2100: (We = ops team)
<rvr> sil2100: But after installing silo packages, the system doesn't boot
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> Mirv: boing ^
<sil2100> o/
<robru> brbrunch
<davmor2> popey: Music app is good \o/
<popey> davmor2: ooh!
<popey> davmor2: good as in "seems okay so far" or "clear to upload"
<davmor2> popey: clear to upload it does everything it's meant to as far as I can tell
<popey> thanks davmor2
<popey> \o/ uploaded
<popey> ahayzen_: ^
<Mirv> rvr: did you follow the instructions about cleaning QML cache etc?
<Mirv> rvr: and not using citrain tool
<Mirv> davmor2: are you on the ops team too? ^
<davmor2> I am
<davmor2> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> davmor2: did you upgrade and do you know if rvr (or others) maybe thought they can use normal citrain tool?
<davmor2> Mirv: probably
<zyga> cihelp: i need help understanding how to get a project set up in CI train
<davmor2> Mirv: are you saying you can't?
<Mirv> davmor2: yes, like the instructions says
<Mirv> davmor2: could you move the card maybe back from Failed?
<josepht> zyga: I think you need trainguards for that
<zyga> dobey: (let's talk here)
<zyga> josepht: I don't understand what that is
<davmor2> Mirv: which instructions I was about to install it here
<dobey> ok
<Mirv> davmor2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Qt "and instructions for updating phone or desktop at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting - do not forget to remove the QML cache before rebooting! "
<josepht> zyga: s/cihelp/trainguards/ :)
<zyga> josepht: ah, I see
<zyga> it's not a bot :)
<dobey> josepht: i don't think trainguards manage the config for CI do they?
<zyga> dobey: is the CI system specific to phablet/click packages?
<dobey> zyga: no
<zyga> dobey: specific to .deb packages?
<dobey> zyga: the qt 5.4.x update goes through the ci train for example
<zyga> dobey: if no, then I think it could be useful for checkbox
<zyga> dobey: is that something we can use for per-merge-request CI?
 * Mirv makes the instructions on the testplan page more bold
<dobey> zyga: yes, there's jobs that run tests on MPs
<josepht> dobey: no
<Mirv> davmor2: in short, citrain tool fails to cope when something in the silo has a new dependency that needs to be installed from normal archives, after which citrain proceeds to remove half of the rootfs
<davmor2> Mirv: nice one I'll try that now if I get it all up and running I'll move the card then does that sound fair :)
<zyga> dobey: how can I define what kind of tests run?
<dobey> zyga: see all the "PS Jenkins bot" comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pay-ui/mir-app-test/+merge/251163 for example
<josepht> zyga: are you looking for tests to be run on MPs?
<Mirv> davmor2: thanks! do you know if anyone else besides rvr needs to be pinged?
<dobey> zyga: via debian/rules (for when building a deb), and via autopkgtest config for click packages, plus the config bits in the CI system itself
<davmor2> Mirv: no I'll add a note to the ticket
<zyga> josepht: I'm not sure, I don't understand any of the UE CI stuff yet
<dobey> josepht: zyga has checkbox currently being merged via a tarmac outside of CI train. i was suggesting it would be good to get that moved into the CI train
<zyga> dobey: we're not building debs or clicks like that, we don't have packaging in our branches
<ahayzen_> popey, \o/
<Ursinha> josepht: I'm not super familiar with that, but maybe that's the autolanding cu2d-config job?
<zyga> we have a script in the tree that discovers tests to run, sets up containers/vms and proceeds to run each test in each environment
<zyga> then that either passes or fails the merge request
<dobey> hmm
<zyga> we can edit one file and say that we want to test on vivid now, or stop testing utopic
<zyga> similarly we can add a new library and its dependencies
<josepht> Ursinha: I think cu2d-config is what he's after
<zyga> or stuff like that
<zyga> I'm trying to understand how that translates to this system
<zyga> we build a number of libraries and tools
<zyga> some of which end up in debs later (and are packaged in debian and in a set of PPAs)
<Mirv> davmor2: ok, thanks! too bad if rvr is already gone so he doesn't get to test it
<zyga> some of which are built as click packages though that process is manual for now (we run that script once a release is planned)
<zyga> debian packages have DEP-8 tests and build-time tests
<zyga> click packages have nothing as expected
<zyga> how can I translate that over to the CI train (is that the right name?)
<Mirv> davmor2: also, it may be confusing that I still included the citrain commands on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting even though I said not to use them, so I now put them as strikethrough so it's more clear to use the manual dist-upgrade instructions below
<zyga> oh and we have like 30 branches monitored by one tarmac
<zyga> what I
<zyga> what I'm describing is just lp:checkbox
<davmor2> Mirv: commands run
<zyga> but the mechanics is generic
<josepht> zyga: we have a bot that monitors branches; when an MP is proposed it kicks off a jenkins job to run the appropriate tests (I'm not sure how customizable that bit is) and merges the branch (assuming the correct number of approvals are given and such)
<dobey> zyga: i'm not sure what all exactly you're doing in checkbox. it sounds like maybe you're doing way more complex things than i was expecting though
<zyga> dobey: it's an old project with lots of things to support :/
<zyga> dobey: we really want our 12.04-based tests to run for example
<davmor2> Mirv: looks good here I bet he just used citrain
<zyga> dobey: as sometimes we introduce something that fails on python3.2
<zyga> josepht: where are the definitions of things that jenkins runs?
<Ursinha> fginther has all the answers, if he's around he could clarify and we would all learn :)
<dobey> zyga: right, i'm sure CI train can run tests on a precise node/vm
<davmor2> Mirv: I'll update the ticket now look out for an anouncement on Monday Landing meeting ;)
 * fginther catches up
<zyga> is the CI train capable of working with non-bzr branches (wink wink)
<fginther> no
<fginther> :-)
<zyga> is that planned at least?
<josepht> zyga: the configs are here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/files
<dobey> probably not before launchpad git support is finished
<fginther> zyga, the CI infrastructure is completed geared toward launchpad projects and debian packages (and to a vers small extent click packages)
<Ursinha> to be supported somewhere yes, we still don't know if in CI train as it is :)
<Mirv> davmor2: you managed to upgrade already? cool!
<davmor2> Mirv: yes I have Broadband ;)
<Mirv> davmor2: thanks. I also replied to rvr's e-mail in case he checks it still so we'd have two extra testers.
<Mirv> davmor2: oooh, I've heard of those! :)
<dobey> but you can't use tarmac without bzr either :)
<zyga> dobey: we don't love tarmac
<dobey> :(
<zyga> dobey: what we have can run without tarmac
<zyga> dobey: in fact, it's something we can run from the tree at any time
<zyga> dobey: so it's useful for reproducing issues
<robru> dobey: zyga: CI Train does not run tests beyond what get run when you 'debuild' in your source tree. the train just automates building of debs in a PPA, then you manually verify the debs, and if you approve them, then the train merges your merges for you. it's very rudimentary and very manual.
<zyga> dobey: we'll be off bzr the day it's possible though that's a secondary topic
<zyga> robru: so we cannot use it as we're not keeping packaging in trunk
<dobey> well, sure. tarmac is designed to run things from the tree the same as the would be run by the developer
<zyga> robru: packaging is in debian and in a number of packaging overlays
<robru> zyga: yeah that's the other thing, you need debian/ in trunk
<zyga> robru: oh, then this is not going to work for us
<zyga> robru: we keep 10+ projects in one tree as this is much easier to work with (it's one project but it has libraries and plugins and stuff and packaging is pretty complex)
<zyga> robru: where project == something we release and package as separate thing
<dobey> ick :)
<robru> zyga: yeah sounds like a really poor fit. train enforces lp project == debian package
<zyga> robru: because we didn't want to invent anything that can combine sensibly $N trees or have to have $N trees around and synchronized
<zyga> robru: I see
<fginther> zyga, yeah, that is something that the CI MP testing and ci-train were not designed to handle
<zyga> robru: ok, that settles it for now then :/
<dobey> you're going to be one of those people who uses submodules when you move to git, aren't you?
<zyga> dobey: maybe, we're not sure
<zyga> dobey: one of the reasons is that we don't have a stable api by design
<zyga> dobey: more like linux + drivers
<zyga> dobey: though we've started a process where that changes
<zyga> dobey: and we have 5+ new projects that have stable api and are handled separately of lp:checkbox
<zyga> dobey: so over time checkbox will become smaller
<zyga> dobey: but that's a process
<zyga> fginther: so about the way it works though
<zyga> fginther: can the CI system support a project that wants to build and test for precise, trusty, utopic and vivid from one tree?
<robru> zyga: yeah if all you need is "a bot that runs tests when an MP is proposed" then lp:cupstream2distro-config might be able to sort you out
<robru> but that's different than the train
 * zyga looks
<zyga> well, all I want is a git hook
<zyga> and we'll script the rest via bits and pieces
<zyga> just lp has no hooks
<zyga> so we improvise with tarmac
 * zyga still wishes for a travis like system for canonical
<robru> zyga: right, lp:cupstream2distro-config has the setup that allows you to configure what tests to run and when, based on scanning your trunk for MPs against it. it's not "a hook" but it can make things happen shortly after MPs get proposed.
<zyga> where one can say "I want to support those configs"
<zyga> "this is how you provision a config"
<zyga> "this is how you test"
<zyga> do the rest
 * zyga reads that code
<fginther> zyga, sorta, the CI system can build the same source package against multiple releases, but post build testing is very limited. Someday it will properly support dep8 testing, but that's not there today
<zyga> fginther: dep8 is different
<zyga> fginther: not everything works with dep8 in general
<zyga> fginther: many tets require things that are only in the source tree
<zyga> (I love dep-8 but that's the reality)
<dobey> zyga: dep-8 can do that
<zyga> dobey: oh, no it cannot, how could it
<zyga> dobey: it can only install packages, it cannot see the build tree anymore
<zyga> dobey: it runs after the build tree is gone
<zyga> dobey: at least in debian
<dobey> zyga: uhm, there is a flag to require a built source tree
<zyga> dobey: you can package that stuff
<vila> zyga: oh yes he can, he get the source and run from there
<dobey> zyga: where the dep-8 tests will grab the source and build it
<zyga> ah, I see
<zyga> I didn't know that
<zyga> though I also meant that sometimes upstreams don't put stuff into their tarballs
<zyga> it's just in the VCS
<dobey> zyga: that's pretty much all some of the ubuntuone dep-8 tests did, as it would grab the source and build/run the tests from the tree, to ensure that any dependencies didn't break it
<zyga> dobey: yeah, we're using dep-8 whenever we can
<dobey> zyga: we caught many pep8 and twisted changes before they landed in distro, by doing that
<zyga> dobey: it's a great thing
<dobey> zyga: well, anything you need to run the tests should be in the tarballs. if it's not in the tarball, the tarball is broken, i'd say
<zyga> dobey: though it started with debian, it's really useful for breaking api and changing dependencies without being careful
<zyga> dobey: I know that now, I package some things where upstream doesn't realease tests in the tarball because it's big and they don't want to
<zyga> dobey: all the stuff we're writing is dep-8 friendly
<zyga> btw, what's the source-rebuild flag/
<zyga> I could use that for providers that don't yet have a cli tool to test after installation
<zyga> that could catch job clashes when providers that share a namespace do smething nasty
<dobey> Restrictions: build-needed
<dobey> in debian/tests/control
<zyga> ah, nice, I have to try that!
<zyga> dobey, thanks for all the tips, I've learned a lot!
<dobey> sure
<rvr> Mirv: Ah, I see! Thanks, I'll check!
<Mirv> rvr: o/ :)
<zyga> dobey: quick question, is there anything related to webapps that's using this system?
<zyga> dobey: checkbox has a sever backend that's pretty big and totally not packaged
<zyga> dobey: it's also using this system that I've described
<zyga> dobey: do you know what other webapps are doing by any chance?
<dobey> zyga: i think the main webapps are using CI train, but i'm not 100% sure
 * Mirv feels it way past bedtime, -> sleep
<dobey> they're all pretty much just .desktop files which run "webapp-container $URL" after all
<zyga> dobey: I'm not talking about click webapps
<zyga> dobey: think launchpad
<zyga> dobey: not a click that wraps launchpad.net link
<zyga> dobey: I'm talking about the actual website with message queues, databases and stuff
<dobey> no, things that aren't packaged aren't using it afaik
<zyga> do you know what they are using?
<dobey> i don't recall what lp is using exactly
<cjwatson> zyga: webhooks are on the list for LP git, though not fully specced out yet
<dobey> i know the app store, login.ubuntu.com, stuff, and such are a tarmac though
<cjwatson> Launchpad itself?  It uses PQM and buildbot
<zyga> cjwatson: yeah, I know, I'd love to be able to influence that
<cjwatson> Very 2005
<zyga> cjwatson: I don't know if my recommendation reached you (it was done via several layers0
<cjwatson> zyga: We had webhooks coming from two teams in the stakeholder process, so it'll be high on the agenda once we're far enough through dependencies
<cjwatson> zyga: There was no point having it on the agenda for this dev cycle since it's too far down the stack
<zyga> cjwatson: understood
<zyga> cjwatson: github hooks are different than git hooks, whatever we build must be enough to support travis.ci supporting launchpad down the road
<zyga> even if we have to send patches down them to convince them (I suspect there are more things thay need apart from the hook itself)
<zyga> cjwatson: not supporting travis would be a mistake, it measn that hooks are useless for the average person that dones't have their own infrastructure to hook into
 * zyga talks too much on 22:01 on Friday
<cjwatson> zyga: travis.ci was the specific example given, we understand that
<cjwatson> travis-ci, rather
<cjwatson> zyga: though it's not entirely within our control, it will involve negotiating with travis-ci since they'd need to add Launchpad support too
<zyga> cjwatson: yeah
<zyga> cjwatson: it's open source
<zyga> cjwatson: so we could do that if we convince them to merge it back
<cjwatson> sure, but who cares if it's not deployed on travis-ci, right?
<zyga> cjwatson: they also need basic identity management and repo discover
<cjwatson> I don't know their politics
<zyga> cjwatson: yes, hence the convincing part
<cjwatson> and yes I am well aware that github hooks are different from git hooks, I'm capable of googling for the spec ;)
<zyga> cjwatson: I kind of wish I was on your team hacking this, this is how much I want this to happen
<zyga> I know, sorry if I sound silly
<cjwatson> Also, Launchpad itself will likely be an earlyish adopter of git, so we'll get to investigate merge gatekeeping strategies; but of course our CI will be on-site
<cjwatson> well, earlyish adopter of git on Launchpad, obviously not of git in general ;)
<zyga> cjwatson: yeah, but I'm sure the result will be very interesting
<rvr> Mirv: Successful system upgrade!
<robru> cjwatson: yeah sign me up to beta test that when it's ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-14
<imgbot> === IMAGE 134 building (started: 20150314-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 134 DONE (finished: 20150314-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/134.changes ===
<marcustomlinson> Is there anyone around that could please hit build on vivid silo 11 for me? Pretty please...
<robru> marcustomlinson: it's your lucky day ;-)
<marcustomlinson> robru: yay!
<marcustomlinson> thanks!
<robru> marcustomlinson: you're welcome! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-1-build/139/console
<robru> marcustomlinson: don't you have permission to do builds? I can add you...
<marcustomlinson> robru: no I don't :/ Please, that'd be great!
<marcustomlinson> robru: very luck day indeed :)
<robru> marcustomlinson: k, added you to the lp team that gives that permission, and also gave you write access to the spreadsheet. it's mostly pretty straightforward but when in doubt please ping 'trainguards' before making a mistake ;-)
<marcustomlinson> robru: awesome, many thanks
<robru> marcustomlinson: you're welcome!
<Mirv> yes, like now robru successfully raised my attention by using the magic word :)
<robru> heheh
<marcustomlinson> :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-15
<imgbot> === IMAGE 135 building (started: 20150315-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 135 DONE (finished: 20150315-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/135.changes ===
<popey> cihelp: jenkins seems unwell http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2349/console via https://code.launchpad.net/~carlos-mazieri/ubuntu-filemanager-app/samba-browsing-11/+merge/252982
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-14
<jin_> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi jin_, please, feel free to ask directly, no need to ping first
<jin_> dpm: thanks for your comment in the MP I raised
<jin_> I left some comments there and need you to take a look ;)
<jin_> sending you the link:
<jin_> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/telegram-app/remove-po-files-from-version-control/+merge/288883
<jin_> dpm: any comments from you will be welcomed, thanks!
<dpm> jin_, oh, why do you want to remove the po files from bzr?
<jin_> dpm: I just removed those .po files from only "bzr record"
<jin_> no effects to the real *.po files we have in the branch/trunk
<dpm> jin_, what's bzr record?
<jin_> so that leave all *.po files updated by Launchpad itself
<jin_> = bzr version control
<jin_> since main trunk already tracked (means record these .po files in bzr)
<jin_> so if we wanna untrack .po files, we can use this way to unmark them in bzr
<robru> jin_: i don't think that's how it works... the mp looks pretty clearly like you are removing all .po from trunk.
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> jin_, what's the trunk branch you are talking about?
<jin_> dpm: lp:telegram-app
<jin_> this one
<dpm> jin_, the way I read the MP, you're effectively a) ignoring all *.po files in bzr, then b) removing them from revision control and c) hoping that LP will regardless auto-commit translations there
<robru> jin_: yea I don't know why you want to "untrack" .po files, we want those tracked so that launchpad can update them.
<dpm> I'm not quite sure c) works
<robru> dpm: even if c) worked it'd just undo what this branch is doing.
<dpm> agreed
<dpm> jin_, all that was needed was to revert the po file changes on that other branch that you guys were trying to merge
<jin_> dpm: yeah.... I get it now..
<dpm> or even then, you could actually merge the .po changes if you want to keep things easy, and LP will overwrite the .po files on the next translations auto-commit. But I think it'd make more sense to just leave the .po files alone alltogether
<jin_> dmp: okay, thanks, so the only thing need to be added at the moment I think will be the .bzrignore
<jin_> dmp: yes, yes
<jin_> dpm: okay, I will modify the MP ;)
<dpm> I'm not sure I'd do that either, as LP is using bzr and is not ignoring the .po files
<jin_> (sorry for typo)
<dpm> no worries
<dpm> I mean LP auto-commits to the translations branch, using bzr
<jin_> dpm: yeah I see what you mean
<dpm> I think all I'd do would be to revert all .po file changes on that branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/telegram-app/converged/+merge/286861
<jin_> dpm: good idea, and that makes sense to me,
<jin_> dpm: I will add a patch to the merge you mentioned
<dpm> jin_, no worries: and actually, unrelated, but while we're on that subject...
<jin_> dpm: thanks ;)
<dpm> -#: /home/karni/src/telegram/telegram-app/v2/telegram/app/qml/components/DelegateUtils.qml:41
<dpm> 2122	+#: /home/jin/Works/Applications/Telegram/converged/telegram/app/qml/components/DelegateUtils.qml:41
<dpm> these are the changes that were made to the .po files ^^
<dpm> I'd recommend not to hardcode your home directory paths there
<dpm> and make the paths in the .po files relatives
<jin_> dpm: make sense
<dpm> that'd help you: a) keep privacy of your personal filesystem layout :) and b) not have to modify all files when a new developer comes along
<jin_> dpm: okay, will do!
<jin_> ;)
<dpm> jin_, have a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/po/CMakeLists.txt - that is how the core apps do it (clock, in this example)
<jin_> dpm: hmmmm from #23
<jin_> dpm: checking
<dpm> jin_, I think it's rather in the first command, starting at L8
<jin_> dpm: right.. good reference, Telegram will follow
<dpm> I can't remember exactly which part takes care of it, perhaps L13 or L14. But I see telegram uses .pro files and qmake instead of CMakeLists.txt and cmake, so you will need to adapt to it. We used to have an example of doing this in qmake, but then we migrated to cmake.
<dpm> but if it turns out not to be trivial, I can see if I can find that example
<dpm> it should be in old revisions of the clock tree, or in any other core app's old history
<alextu> hi~ there , I just created a ci-train request there, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1108 , but can not see my ticket on trello : https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<alextu> I used to change the status to "read for QA", but it seems can not be set now .
<jin_> dpm: sure! I will search that and look a look deeper (make Telegram adaptive on this way), will ask you to be the reviewer after done,
<alextu> Does someone know how can I let my ticket present in trello list ?
<alextu> davmor2, ^
<jin_> dpm: at the moment I think I will drop the merge proposal I just mentioned, is that okay to you?
<dpm> sure, thanks jin_!
<dpm> yes to both :)
<jin_> dpm: thanks mate! we will do that!
<dpm> cook
<jin_> dpm: nice! super
<dpm> *cool :)
<michi> robru: ping
<robru> michi: Heya
<michi> Hey. Why did you reject your MR?
<michi> I suspect it will have merged already
<Mirv> jibel: davmor2: lukasz is away, do you have any topics for the hangout?
<jibel> Mirv, nothing from me
<michi> robru: Yes, it has merged already.
<michi> To remove it, we’ll have to do another MR with a reverse diff, or hack devel by hand.
<robru> michi: oh you merged it already? I hadn't seen that. Didn't you see my comment about the extra commits?
<michi> Currently, it is still the most recent revision, so it’s easy to revert
<michi> Sure.
<Mirv> jibel: davmor2: ok let's skip it then. I can't even complain about GPS anymore since it's working great now.. landings seem ~normal at the moment.
<michi> That was just because you based it on trunk.
<michi> We do all the work on devel and merge periodially in bulk to trunk.
<michi> Via the silo
<robru> michi: yeah but that means there were trunk commits not in devel
<michi> So, rejecting this has done nothing.
<michi> I don’t believe there were any.
<michi> There shouldn’t be.
<michi> Not normally
<michi> pstolowski: ^
<davmor2> Mirv: alextu might need a hand with his silo for the device tarball https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1108 he can't set it manually to qa ready
<robru> michi: i know rejecting it doesn't revert it, i just didn't notice it had been merged already, had a stale tab open i didn't refresh
<michi> pstolowski: This is the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/unity-scopes-api/vivid-tweaks/+merge/288865
<michi> robru: No problem.
<michi> So, I tested this yesterday and was happy with it, so I approved.
<michi> If you are happy with it too, it’s all good.
<robru> michi: yeah I'm happy with the work i did, i was just worried the extra commits would cause a problem. If there's no problem for you then it's fine i guess
<michi> No, no problem. Can you top-approve again please?
<michi> Otherwise, it’ll look weird later.
<robru> michi: yep, done. Reviewed the diff, looks good, I'm not sure what those extra commits were but i don't see them in the diff
<michi> Trunk was behind devel.
<robru> michi: no trunk was ahead of devel
<michi> So, when you rebased against devel, you probably didn’t do a pull first?
<Mirv> davmor2: alextu: ok the 1108 is now set to Ready (for QA)
<michi> robru: Not sure whether trunk was behind. Let me check...
<robru> michi: i started with trunk, did my commits, then just merged devel
<davmor2> Mirv: thanks dude
<michi> Sorry, “ahead”, I meant.
<robru> michi: so extra trunk commits were in my branch
<michi> That’s trunk: 359: CI Train Bot 2016-02-09 {1.0.3+16.04.20160209-0ubuntu1} Releasing 1.0.3+16.04.20160209-0ubuntu1
<michi> There were changes to devel since, but not the other way around.
<michi> Maybe your devel was out of date or something?
<robru> michi: the changelog of the silo is generated by running "bzr missing" against the branch before merging it, so the fact that names other than mine were in the changelog could only happen if there were commits on the branch not by me, and not in devel
<michi> Anyway, when I tested and pulled your MR, it all looked good.
<alextu> Mirv, thanks a lot, but I still can not see it on trello, so should I track it until it present on trello ? https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<michi> robru: I honestly have no idea what happened there.
<robru> michi: OK well if it looked good to you i guess i won't worry too much, but the diff i made in the staging silo looked weird so I was worried
<michi> But devel is where the action is for us, and devel is healthy.
<michi> What I saw there were lots of changes we’d made to devel in the past few weeks.
<robru> michi: OK great
<michi> Like the logging changes, which was the bulk of the diff.
<michi> No more boost::log, finally!
<robru> Yay!
<pstolowski> michi, robru is this critical for ota10?
<michi> I don’t know. robru ?
<Mirv> alextu: there's just a few minutes' delay there, it's now there already
<pstolowski> i know it's not a feature etc. the question is if it's worth disrupting the existing big unity8/filters silo with it?
<robru> pstolowski: michi nope nope, it doesn't affect anything at all, totally not noticeable change, just prepping for train changes that are still a month or more away
<michi> pstolowski: No need to get it into the silo then.
<robru> Yep
<alextu> Mirv, cool! thanks for help
<Mirv> no problem!
<pstolowski> michi, robru ok, we will land it on the next occasion then
<robru> pstolowski: yep, no rush, thanks
<morphis> Mirv: you know what is with sil2100 today?
<Mirv> morphis: he's away, back tomorrow
<morphis> Mirv: ah ok, can you publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1081 instead?
<morphis> Mirv: or should I better wait for sil2100 to be back?
<Mirv> morphis: looks ok, approved by QA, but what's up with those unresolved emulator dependencies mentioned by britney?
<Mirv> I see there's no actual related packaging change, but just interested
<morphis> Mirv: sil2100 said that is due to some missing things for britney, afaik he just published it last time for this landing
<Mirv> morphis: ok, that's good enough for me. maybe something multi-arch related, the emulator is a bit special.
<morphis> Mirv: good
<Mirv> morphis: seems to be at correct places now, let's see if xenial release pocket migration is of any problem because of that same thing
<morphis> Mirv: yeah
<boiko> robru: could you please rebuild dialer-app on xenial ppc64el on silo 78?
<rvr> renatu: ping
<renatu> rvr, hi
<rvr> renatu: Hey
<rvr> renatu: I'm testing silo 22. I found a problem creating a yearly event.
<rvr> renatu: It won't let me go back.
<renatu> rvr, what do you mean?
<rvr> renatu: In the Repeat screen, selecting the "Yearly" frequency, I can't go back to the Create event screen.
<rvr> renatu: file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calendar/0.5.775/EventRepetition.qml:120: TypeError: Cannot call method 'getMonth' of null
<rvr> Hmm... I can in the store version.
<renatu> yeah this is a know bug it is fixed on a new branch
<rvr> renatu: Does it only happens with version 0.5.775?
<renatu> no its happen before
<rvr> renatu: Ah, just tried with the version in the store and couldn't reproduce it
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1438910
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1438910 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "unable to set event as yearly or monthly" [Undecided,In progress]
<renatu> rvr, this is the branch to fix that: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-edit-ocurrence
<renatu> will be the next MR on the list
<renatu> rvr, if you want I can merge it now and send a new package
<renatu> rvr, but in any cases recurrence is buggy on the calendar app, and we are preparing a new set of MR to fix that
<rvr> renatu: I was worried it was a regression introduced by the package in the silo, but as it is not, the fix can wait to another silo.
<renatu> rvr, thanks
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: can you confirm that oxide silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1085 wouldn't need QA signoff?
<davmor2> oxide would need qa sign off
<rvr> Mirv: ??
<rvr> Mirv: Of course it needs QA :)
<Mirv> rvr: yes, that's why I pointed you to it
<rvr> Mirv: It says "N/A" :-/
<Mirv> rvr: so I'm taking dbarth meant it's ready for QA instead of "N/A", and putting into your queue
<rvr> Mirv: Ahh, thanks
<Mirv> except that it resets back to N/A :(
<Mirv> weird
<rvr> Mirv: That blue color, usually is set when the silo is ok to publish :-/
<Mirv> rvr: yes, and that is true if QA wouldn't be needed ("N/A"), which is incorrect
<jibel> Mirv, it's one a the feature we're waiting for this ota
<Mirv> rvr: for now, I'm adding a DO NOT PUBLISH comment there
<Mirv> jibel: can you put it into the queue manually since train is not accepting my commands?
<rvr> Mirv: Great, thanks
<rvr> I'll do
<Mirv> robru: is there a particular reason why https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1085 does not allow changing "N/A" to Required or Ready? it keeps on resetting back.
<jibel> interesting bug in bileto
<Mirv> rvr: ok, thanks!
<jibel> Mirv, forced to 'ready for qa'
<Mirv> jibel: oh, why the train respects you more than me!
<rvr> lol
<davmor2> Mirv: we're in QA we have bigger hammers
<Mirv> :(
<jibel> Mirv, you didn't whisper the sweet words it expected
<Mirv> meanwhile I'm recreating the diff since the silo was also not targeted to overlay
<davmor2> Mirv: the secrets are "Work or I'll rip you hard drive out"
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please rebuild dialer-app on xenial ppc64el on silo 78?
<mzanetti> trainguards, the silo bumps unity8 version to 8.13 here even though no branch does that. We did have a branch in there which did it but it was removed.
<mzanetti> could it be that it doesn't ever decrease the version again unless we'd clear the unity8 package out of the silo and do a clean build?
<cjwatson> boiko: done
<Mirv> boiko: seems done now
<Mirv> mzanetti: yes it's possible it works like that.
<Mirv> mzanetti: but we could try deleting both the superseded and current package and then try again in 30mins or so
<Mirv> mzanetti: since you apparently don't want 8.13 anyway, I'm trying that
<mzanetti> Mirv, let me just ask back with the team... might be they rely on the 8.13 fact already. will let you know in a bit
<Mirv> mzanetti: oh, ok
<popey> davmor2: have you seen any notifications on latest rc-proposed? on my krillin I'm seeing grey on grey, unreadable notifications
<popey> didn't get a screenshot in time
<kenvandine> popey, i'm seeing the same thing on arale
<davmor2> popey: there is a bug in unity8 for it
<popey> thanks kenvandine
<popey> ok
<jibel> popey, it's a known bug
<popey> \o/
 * popey goes back to sleep
<jibel> popey, bug 1554616
<ubot5> bug 1554616 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell and dash visual issues with new UITK and palette" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554616
<jibel> popey, if you find anything unity8 related not in the list please add it
<popey> kk
<popey> comment 17 covers my issue
<boiko> cjwatson: Mirv: thanks
<rvr> renatu: ping
<renatu> rvr, hi
<rvr> renatu: Something weird happened with a reminder (-5 minutes). It wasn't triggered. But then I re-edited the event, and cannot reproduce.
<rvr> renatu: Anyway, there is this test case "Change the guests by adding and removing (swipe right)"
<rvr> renatu: I cannot swipe right an event, because the calendar view moves.
<renatu> let me check the test plan, you should not swipe right the event. I think the test plans want you to swipe right the guest
<rvr> renatu: You may be right
<rvr> renatu: Event modification "Change the guests by adding and removing (swipe right), save the event, re-open and make sure the changes were properly saved"
<renatu> rvr, yes, open the event editor and swipe right a guest, save it and open again to check if the changes was commit
<rvr> renatu:  Right.
<rvr> Done
<rvr> renatu: Final question. Will this calendar app version be published on the store?
<renatu> rvr, no. it will be land on OTA 10
<renatu> rvr, but still some fixes to land
<rvr> renatu: Ah, cool
<rvr> renatu: I'm approving the silo, then
<renatu> rvr, thanks man[
<renatu> rvr, sorry for the confusion with test plan It was wrote a log time ago. I started to work on calendar app some weeks ago
<rvr> renatu: np :)
<robru> mzanetti: yes, PPAs will never accept an upload with a lower version than what was in there before, so the train always picks the highest possible version when generating version numbers. If you want to go back down, you need to abandon & reassign to get a fresh ppa
<mzanetti> I don't think it's that critical. we'd want to bump it anyways, and as this silo is already a FFE I don't feel like it's worth delaying it any further for skipping one version number tbh
<mzanetti> but thanks for explaining, yes
<robru> Mirv: bileto enforces na/required/ready states based on series & dest, so it wouldn't let you because it wasn't targeting overlay i think, the trick is that there's an exception for tickets with manual download URLs set, so jibel set "http://" there and then you can set any qa status
<robru> Mirv: sooner or later I'll need to fix up the qa field to behave more predictably but I've just had other priorities, sorry
<mzanetti> robru, fwiw, Mirv dropped just the unity8 package from the silo, I've rebuilt it now and it seems to be back to 8.12 (as opposed to the wrong 8.13 from before)
<mzanetti> so seems a complete silo clean is not required
<robru> mzanetti: oh interesting, thanks, i was under the impression that PPAs always remembered the versions even if you deleted the packages
<mzanetti> robru, doesn't a "clear silo" just delete all the pacakges from a ppa too?
<mzanetti> apart from the other train magic, but from a ppa point of view it seems to be just like deleting all the packages
<robru> mzanetti: yes, but then when you re assign, you get a different one
<robru> mzanetti: they're assigned in random order
<mzanetti> robru, well, but if that wouldn't be enough, we would frequently get silos with wrogn versions because someone tested something in that silo before
<robru> mzanetti: oh do you guys bump the version number a lot? I assumed that was rare
<mzanetti> not *a lot* but well... whenever we change something in unity-api
<robru> Fair enough
<mzanetti> which does happen every 1.5 landings I'd say
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-15
<Mirv> robru: ok, thanks for revealing jibel's evil hack so that I can do the same in the future! :)
<robru> Mirv: yw
<ToyKeeper> charles_: Question for you or dbarth on https://trello.com/c/S0yjk9mW/2892-893-ubuntu-landing-003-indicator-datetime-dbarth
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, silo 41 is complaining about missing  1.0.3+16.04.20160209-0ubuntu2 changelog entry, but i don't see it in the current src deb; is this a manual change again in the packaging which hasn't landed in distro yet?
<sil2100> pstolowski: let me check
<sil2100> pstolowski: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/1.0.3+16.04.20160209-0ubuntu2
<sil2100> pstolowski: doko just poked me about it
<sil2100> pstolowski: I guess you can override it, as if you release your changes then a no-change rebuild will happen anyway
<pstolowski> sil2100, uh, ok. so it's enough to just comment on the silo that it's safe to land &override?
<pstolowski> ah, i need to bump to 0ubuntu2 i guess
<pstolowski> sil2100, ty
<Mirv> err, what
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/publishable <- ?
<Mirv> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-069 vs https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-069-2-publish/5/console
<sil2100> Yeah, I looked at the same thing just now
<Mirv> vs https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1111
<sil2100> Big WTF
<Mirv> ok it seems to be what was landed earlier from that silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1083
<Mirv> but it's as if some data has been resetted
<Mirv> trying diff only rebuild
<sil2100> Mirv: maybe do a diff-only build?
<Mirv> :)
<sil2100> Strange anyway!
<sil2100> Since the train seems to have the state right, as bileto shows the correct packages
<sil2100> But the publish job still went crazy
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  do we need an ack for the pakaging changes in this https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1107
<Mirv> bzoltan_: no, it's already published (and I'd have the rights too, there are no new binary packages in that)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  cool, tahnks
<rvr> oSoMoN: alex-abreu: ping
<rvr> oSoMoN: alex-abreu: In the ebay webapp, while trying to save an image, the context menu pop ups, I select the Gallery app, but then nothing happens. I see this in the logs: file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Content/ContentPeerPicker13.qml:194: TypeError: Cannot read property 'peers' of null
<alex-abreu> rvr, with a specific silo?
<rvr> alex-abreu: Silo 55, oxide-qt, haven't tried without it
<alex-abreu> rvr, ok, it shouldn't be oxide specific, I'll try after my meeting
<alex-abreu> in a meeting now
<rvr> alex-abreu: Ack
<rvr> alex-abreu: webbrowser app works fine in that regard
<alex-abreu> ok
<oSoMoN> rvr, fwiw, that error that you’re seeing in the logs is unrelated
<oSoMoN> not sure what’s happening with the ebay app
<rvr> oSoMoN: Also happens in twitter app, this is the dbus.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/15391947/
<oSoMoN> rvr, huh, that doesn’t look good, can you file a bug with this log at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+filebug ?
<alex-abreu> rvr, indeed,
<charles> ToyKeeper, 9-hours-later pong :)
<rvr> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1557566
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1557566 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapps] Cannot save image" [Undecided,New]
<boiko> robru: -1 ERROR, This error was not anticipated by robru. You should definitely let him know immediately.
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Bileto is dead, I get the same error
<sil2100> Now I can't open requests
<sil2100> Anyone else having the same issues?
<sil2100> Internal IRC seems to be dead too
<boiko> sil2100: yep, same here
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Bileto is down (internal server issues?)
<charles> ToyKeeper, responded in-card
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: the CI Train is down (internal server issues?)
<sil2100> (since jenkins down as well)
<xavigarcia> charles: I joined the standup HO call
<xavigarcia> charles: I can't connect to Canonical's IRC server :/
<charles> xavigarcia, will join in a minute
<xavigarcia> charles: cool
<charles> xavigarcia, I was about to ask. irc.canonical.com isn't responding for me either
<jibel> charles, xavigarcia multiple services are unreachable including irc server
<robru> I also can't reach irc.canonical.com
<robru> or bileto
<jibel> robru, known, IS is on it
<robru> jibel: thanks
<Mirv> uh oh, "mako not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu" ?
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ ?
 * Mirv checks if he has missed some e-mail
 * Mirv does not find e-mail
<sil2100> uh oh?
<sil2100> mako should just work
<Mirv> it does not
<Mirv> I was trying to start autopilot tests with a flash with the command I always use, ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu --developer-mode --password=0000 --wipe
<sil2100> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu/mako/version-388.json <- should be, but maybe hmm somewhere else?
<charles> jibel, ack, thanks for confirmation
<Mirv> sil2100: there's probably some weird tool issue or such.
<Mirv> lol
<Mirv> sil2100: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15392273/
<Mirv> I wonder what's up
<Mirv> so, --device=mako it is...
<Mirv> so yes, it says "mako not found on server", but before that there are a couple of lines of other things in the same string :)
<sil2100> ugh, internet issues
<sil2100> bfiller, jibel: can't connect to hangouts, not sure why
<mzanetti> robru, :) http://imgur.com/jNbgKkI
<bfiller> sil2100: happened to me earlier, had to reboot
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Yeah, and now I need to kill my firefox
<Mirv> sil2100: there's also general net breakage, not just yours
<Mirv> so might be confusing :)
<Mirv> and now I just found my mako didn't boot after a fresh flash :( has anyone flashed mako today after the android got updated yesterday?
<Mirv> doing bootstrap flash now
<robru> looks like bileto & IRC are back, for me at least
<Mirv> ok booted after bootstrap at lesa
<Mirv> least
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, may i ask you to remove unity-scope-mediascanner packages from ppa of silo 41? it won't be included there after all
<sil2100> pstolowski: sure, on it now
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks!
<dobey> why does it seem like other cards keep getting moved in front of mine on the qa sheet :-/
<seb128> you need to pay more beers to jibel at the next sprint ;-)
<rvr> seb128: sil2100: Any update on the problem with system settings strings?
<sil2100> rvr: just poked seb128 about it, he's on it ;)
<rvr> Ah, great!
<sil2100> rvr: I'm working on the gd translations now
<seb128> rvr, sil2100, was there a bug about that?
<rvr> dobey: We have feature freeze exceptions with high priority for OTA10
<rvr> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1555623
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555623 in Canonical System Image ""Flight Mode" and "Rotation Lock" show untranslated" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> thanks
<jibel> dobey, we are prioritizing features that should have landed a week ago and showstoppers for other products
<jibel> nothing personal :)
<jibel> but really feature freeze exists for a purpose :/
<ogra_> where is that written down ?
<ogra_> :P
<dobey> jibel: yes and my silo was there by feature feeze point
<jibel> dobey, I know, I'm sorry
<dobey> and i was told on friday it would be fine and i wouldn't need an FFE; not that everything that does have an FFE will take priority over it
<seb128> rvr, sil2100, dobey broke it in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/1602/po/CMakeLists.txt
<seb128> unsure what is wrong with the change
<seb128> but reverting it fixes it
<seb128> ${SETTINGSJSFILE} seems empty
<seb128> it's not showing a settings.js at the end of that call in the build log or locally
<dobey> what?
<rvr> Aha
<seb128> dobey, kenvandine, ^ can you have a look? I don't see anything wrong at a first glance
<seb128> dobey, that change created https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1555623
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555623 in Canonical System Image ""Flight Mode" and "Rotation Lock" show untranslated" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> dobey, seems like ${SETTINGSJSFILE} is empty for some reason
<seb128> so the settings.js strings are missing from the template
<seb128> reverting
<seb128> 47
<seb128>  
<seb128>                             ${QMLFILES} "${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/settings.js"
<seb128>  
<seb128> 49
<seb128>                             ${QMLFILES} ${SETTINGSJSFILE}
<seb128> files it
<dobey> that makes no sense though
<seb128> dunno, but that's how it is, I just tried
<seb128> the pot-qml target in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/247981456/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-armhf.ubuntu-system-settings_0.3+16.04.20160314-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz doesn't have the settingsjs
<dobey> well in the same merge the pot file clearly still has "Rotation Lock" msgid in it
<bfiller> robru: can you please mark this ticket ready for QA? it has manual download urls in it https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1096
<robru> bfiller: can you not set it?
<seb128> dobey, I don't know how that was update, but using the current package I can confirm that "make -C obj..../po pot" leads to a template without those strings
<seb128> dobey, and reverting the cmake change fixes it
<seb128> my cmake foo is weak though
<seb128> so no idea how to debug it more
<robru> bfiller: anyways, set
<dobey> i'm looking
<seb128> dobey, thanks, let me know if you can reproduce
<bfiller> robru: no I can't
<robru> ah right
<dobey> seb128: ok, i'll try to build trunk here and see what happens
<seb128> dobey, you don't need a full build, just the initial cmake and make pot
<seb128> but full build works as well if you like to use you cpu a bit ;-)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Silo 55 approved
<dobey> seb128: i know that :)
<dobey> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-settings-i18n/+merge/289079
<seb128> sil2100, rvr; ^
<seb128> dobey, what was wrong? I don't know enough about cmake to understand the change
<seb128> why did it work at the time you did the change and not anymore?
<seb128> kenvandine, hey! you have some cmake foo? want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-settings-i18n/+merge/289079 (it's small enough) ? ;-)
<dobey> seb128: i think because the settings.js was generated by a custom_command, and as i was making other changes before, i did "make -j8 && make pot" to build and update the pot, which caused the file to exist, but for some reason currently, settings.js doesn't get generated when just running make pot, so the GLOB wasn't finding the file
<oSoMoN> rvr, awesome, thanks!
<seb128> dobey, I see, thanks
<dobey> seb128: so making it an actual build target, which is depended on, and changing the variable to use RELATIVE_PATH instead of GLOB (since we aren't globbing files anyway) should ensure it's always there for pot-qml
<oSoMoN> Mirv, is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1085 ok to publish? can your comments from yesterday be safely ignored now?
<seb128> dobey, that makes sense
<dobey> seb128: sorry we didn't catch that earlier. bloody cmake oddities :)
<seb128> no worry!
<dobey> anyway, stick that MP in the silo, approve it, rebuild, and it should be good to go, assuming the .pot file update doesn't result in conflicts
<kenvandine> seb128, dobey: looking
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, cf what dobey just explained for some context
<kenvandine> makes sense
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes they can now be ignored
<Mirv> oSoMoN: it was just train problem and QA hadn't checked the silo yet
<kenvandine> we probably don't want the updated pot file in the branch though
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<kenvandine> seb128, dobey: i can include this in silo 66 which I plan to land right after silo 38
<seb128> kenvandine, great!
<dobey> kenvandine: why no update to the pot file?
<seb128> rvr, ^
<kenvandine> we do that automatically at build
<kenvandine> it's not a big problem
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ok, mind publishing it yourself?
<kenvandine> shouldn't conflict or anything
<dobey> ok
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I'm not core-dev yet since DMB stopped existing temporarily 3 days before the meeting I could have become one :(
<Mirv> oSoMoN: also, I have PPU to oxide-qt already but that applies to _xenial_, so I can't publish to vivid
<Mirv> technically I could copy-package but I'll just let someone else publish it
<oSoMoN> Mirv, no worries, thanks!
<oSoMoN> sil2100, could you please publish silo 55 ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it in a moment :)
<oSoMoN> cheers
<dobey> would be nice if autopkgtests of click packages in the image got run for silos and proposed-migration too
<sil2100> oSoMoN: did the package get binNEWed by some archive admin?
 * sil2100 checks oxide in xenial
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I suppose, given that that version is already in xenial
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, nvm, I see the same change got approved in xenial
<sil2100> I trust the xenial core-devs, publishing
<robru> slangasek: we on for the 1:1?
<slangasek> robru: ayup!
<robru> alright
<slangasek> robru: assuming I can get this version of FF to let me load hangouts
<robru> slangasek: we can mumble if that's easier for you
<robru> slangasek: I don't see you
<slangasek> robru: yeah looks like it's going to need to be mumble today
<robru> slangasek: ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-16
<abeato> Mirv, hi, automated signoff is failing for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1109 , there is apparently some issue with i386 build: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-006/excuses.html
<abeato> Mirv, can I have access to the machine where the error happened? I cannot reproduce even in an i386 chroot
<Mirv> abeato: no that's not possible but I can retry to see if it's flaky (it should be made non-flaky of course)
<Mirv> except that there's a server error, I'll contact pitti
<abeato> Mirv, that would be great thanks
<abeato> Mirv, how can we debug this sort of stuff? what is it running? autopkg tests?
<abeato> Mirv, even more, I do not see ofono has autopkg tests, no idea where it is getting them from
<Mirv> abeato: autopkg tests, adt-run
<Mirv> abeato: it's ofono-phonesim. so the page means that ofono has a reverse dependency of ofono-phonesim, so the autopkgtests for ofono-phonesim are executed
<abeato> Mirv, aha, I see, thanks
<Mirv> there's debian/tests/script and debian/tests/scripts/sms.js
<Mirv> abeato: ok pitti fixed disk space issue and it's now rerunning at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml - note that there will be a period of no knowledge after it disappears from there and before the excuses page is updated with the new result
<abeato> Mirv, thanks... how did you notice there was an issue with space?
<Mirv> abeato: it was not disk space error during the job, but disk space error when I tried to trigger a retry of the job.
<abeato> Mirv, ah, ok
<Mirv> abeato: it passed this time
<abeato> Mirv, hmm, interesting... must be that the test is flaky I guess
<abeato> Mirv, I'm giving it a try locally
<Mirv> abeato: thanks. maybe file a bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono-phonesim too.
<abeato> Mirv, ack, I'll do
<abeato> Mirv, bug #1557958
<ubot5> bug 1557958 in ofono-phonesim (Ubuntu) "Flaky autostart autopkgtest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557958
<Mirv> abeato: thanks!
<morphis> sil2100: time to publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1082 ?
<bzoltan_> Mirv: two questions. 1) When I give ubuntu-ui-toolkit as PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD then why the gles package is attempted to build? Is there a too easy regular expression somewhere? 2) Why it does not even start to build the requested package in the silo?
<jhodapp> jibel, any chance of QA getting to test this story today? https://trello.com/c/cxgweD5V/2887-1100-ubuntu-landing-019-location-service-ssweeny
<Mirv> bzoltan_: 1) probably due to twin packages magic by robert, 2) see 1) ...
<bzoltan_> Mirv: :) kind of dead end with that silo... how to force to rebuild the main?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: hey the gles rules file is being modified invalidly, taking away the get-orig-source part.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: but I'm not sure why, gles-staging doesn't have such a change, your branch does
<bzoltan_> Mirv: wut da hack???
<bzoltan_> Mirv: should I sync my branch with the staging?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: something went very wrong here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA10-landing-2016-03-10-gles/revision/127
<Mirv> bzoltan_: well just a sync may not be enough, I don't know what happened there but the changes there are not from gles-staging
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  that is strange ... none of those changes are intentional
<Mirv> bzoltan_: more you took debian/rules from normal UITK staging and committed that to your gles branch
<Mirv> bzoltan_: looks like that
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  that is horrible...So I better override with the staging rules
<Mirv> bzoltan_: so rather copy the debian/rules from gles-staging back and add back just the new QT_SELECT line and commit that
<bzoltan_> Mirv: +1
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  done
<Mirv> bzoltan_: looks good now
<jgdx> rvr, \o/ thanks
<rvr> jgdx: :)
<rvr> jgdx: I saw a strange thing that I haven't been able to reproduce, though
<jgdx> rvr, tell me
<rvr> jgdx: After installing the packages and reboot, there were no icons for Data and Hotspot
<rvr> jgdx: I rebooted and everything is fine. And there are no crash files.
<jgdx> rvr, Data? As in the indicator?
<rvr> jgdx: No mobile options in the indicator and no mobile icon in Settings
<rvr> Maybe it didn't recognize the SIM card in that reboot
<jgdx> rvr, do you still have ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-network.log* ?
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1106 is ready if you want to fasttrack it, autopkgtests take ages (12h+) and it's only modifying things for turbo (and potentially arale regression if the logic has a mistake, I'm not sure about that version string)
<davmor2> Mirv: that's all lies there no such thing as only changes on if it lands everywhere :P
<davmor2> Mirv: we'd still need a ticket for it to get fast tracked
<Mirv> davmor2: sure if the logic would be totally broken it also disables bgra on all devices and not just where it should be (arale+turbo)
<Mirv> davmor2: I can't help with the ticket, I don't have other than commenting rights on your trello board
<davmor2> jibel: ^ I'll leave this one to you and go back to the silo I'm testing
<jibel> davmor2, Mirv it'll be in the queue when it'll be in the queue. let the system do its job
<Mirv> jibel: ok, if the system is broken then it'll be days, but I assume then there's no hurry with that turbo fix
<Mirv> so it's 12h minimum but it's looking like there might be KDE breakage in release pocket looking from other silo's results, which would mean it will not get to the queue
<morphis> sil2100: can you publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1082 ?
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: you saw my message above?
<sil2100> morphis: yes, published it then :)
<morphis> sil2100: awesome! thanks
<sil2100> morphis: btw. yay for removal of the gcc-4.7 requirement \o/
<morphis> sil2100: not for vivid
<morphis> sil2100: I would say we will try to fix that issue once we move to xenial
<morphis> and leave things as is for vivid
<sil2100> abeato: hey! I was looking into silo 6 and saw that you guys added a new build-dep of libsystemd-dev that's not documented in the changelog - what is it used for?
<abeato> sil2100, it is used to track the user at seat0 (always phablet user for the moment)
<rvr> Kaleo: Hi. Silo 30... It says it fixes "camera viewfinder is black when attaching video from messaging-app". Almost. In krillin, if I open the camera-app, set the 4:3 ratio, go back to messaging app and attach the video, the video feed is blurred.
<dbarth_> hey guys, i have silo 013 and 003 which are technically approved according to the Trello board, but silos not fully landed yet
<dbarth_> is there anything you need me for?
<dbarth_> rvr maybe if you can check ^^ ?
<jibel> dbarth_, I reapproved silo 13, not sure why it's been rebuilt after approval
<jibel> dbarth_, I think you can publish 3, there is nothing left to do on our side
<dbarth_> jibel: thank you
<dbarth_> perfect
<dbarth_> jibel: however, i don't have published rights, but i think that's automatic afaict once siloes are fully approved
<dbarth_> bbl
<rvr> Kaleo: I have failed silo 30
<rvr> Kaleo: I reproduced the problem in arale
<robru> kenvandine: mterry can somebody publish silos 3 and 13? Thanks
 * mterry is a bit busy, but poke me later if no one does it
<kenvandine> robru, i'll look
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> np
<mterry> mzanetti: oh whoops my fault, uses silo 41 as pre req
<mterry> not sure can be fixed before 41 lands
<mzanetti> mterry, yeah, we *could* copy over the ppa, like saviq did with 64 -> 41... but not sure if it's worth it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-17
<abeato> trainguards, is it possible to land https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1109 ? it is needed for turbo
<robru> abeato: looks like sil tried to publish but then didn't due to packaging changes. better ask him why he didn't, eg maybe there's a problem with the packaging
<abeato> robru, but it passed automated signoff
<robru> abeato: all i know is that sil hit publish and then didn't follow it up when it prompted him to ack the packaging changes. either he forgot, or there's something wrong
<abeato> robru, got it, thanks
<robru> abeato: you're welcome! I'd offer to take a look but I don't have permission to publish anyway. best to follow up with sil, or find some other core dev if you're really in a hurry
<abeato> robru, can wait for sil :)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<Mirv> abeato: the packaging changes cause no reason for doubt, so I assume sil2100 just forgot to check the ack_packaging
<Mirv> abeato: publishing
<abeato> Mirv, actually I remember he asked about the new library dependency, and I told him why it was needed. So yes, he must have forgotten to push the button
<abeato> Mirv, thanks
<mterry> robru: I notice silo 41 failed its "automated signoff" -- can you tell me what that's about?
<mterry> oh you're probably not up now
<mterry> trainguards ^
<jibel> mterry, there is lot of red on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-041/excuses.html
<jibel> mterry, unsatisfiable deps
<jibel> on xenial
<mterry> jibel: ah thank you.  I see the links to the excuses now in the train -- I didn't notice that
<mterry> jibel: it's because a binary is left in the ppa?  A binary that was temporarily built by unity8 in the ppa, but is no longer built.  But somehow is still hanging around
<mterry> jibel: do you have clues on how to clean that out?
<mterry> The remove-package archive-tools script only handles sources, and it doesn't see that version of the source in the ppa anymore
<mterry> jibel: ah, I found the -b argument to work on binaries
<jibel> mterry, sorry, I've no idea how to clean that out
<mterry> jibel: I just cleaned.  How can I retest vivid auto signoff tests?
<mterry> jibel: clicking "regression" isn't enough in this case because u8 doesn't offer a regression button, it just says there are old binaries
<mterry> mzanetti: which toggle started the auto signoff?  I guess we can reset lander and qa signoff fields and then move them back to restart auto signoff?
<mterry> That would start xenial and vivid.  When we only need vivid
<mterry> But it would work
<mzanetti> mterry, I think it was the Lander signoff one
<mzanetti> robru, can you give us some hints here? ^
<mterry> mzanetti: I just reset it
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mterry> mzanetti: would take more time to figure it out than just do it  :)
<Mirv> mterry: there is a superseded unity8 in the PPA that can be deleted that will probably help
<Mirv> mterry: I now deleted it
<Mirv> mterry: mzanetti: it's far better to retry the failed tests instead of restarting the whole process in general, but I see you do have lots of lots of red
<mterry> Mirv: I would like to restart the failed tests, but there was no button for this failure (it wasn't a dep8 regresion).  Is there another way to restart?
<mzanetti> mterry, just skimming over some logs, it looks like some other things are weird in the system, right? not really like a real test failure
<mterry> mzanetti: no I think it's just due to stale binaries in the ppa
<mzanetti> mterry, can you keep retrying. I need to eat a bite... starving
<mterry> mzanetti: which I'm surprised weren't automatically cleaned (from when we deleted unity8-schemas -- sorry that it ended up causing trouble :-/)
<mterry> mzanetti: I did
<Mirv> mterry: if it's a claim about missing packages instead of red Regression with logs, it'd be autodetected when it's fixed in the next britney run.
<Mirv> mterry: mzanetti: stale binaries always stay around in the PPA:s like this and need to be manually deleted
<mterry> Mirv: it was a claim about leftover binaries, but sure same diff.  How frequent are the britney runs for landing silos?
<mterry> Mirv: that's a pain :)
<Mirv> mterry: too rarely IMHO. it seems to fluctuate from 30mins to 90mins, at least when it comes to updating the web pages with results (time stamp at the top)
<mterry> Mirv: hrm.  I'm removing the packages from the ppa with the following command:
<mterry> ./remove-package -A ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-041 -s xenial -m 'obsolete' -b -e  8.12+16.04.20160315.2-0ubuntu1 unity8-schemas
<mterry> Mirv: and it claims to remove them.  But if I run it again, it says they are still there and offers to remove them again
<Mirv> mterry: I delete with the webui and then it changes from Superseded to Deleted and it has helped in identical situations in the past with britney
<mterry> Mirv: where do you see it in the webui?  I couldn't find the old package
<Mirv> mterry: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+delete-packages
<mterry> Mirv: ah thanks, didn't see it on just +packages
<mterry> Mirv: so it says deleted, but the brittney results are the same, presumably I have to wait for another brittney run and can't seepd that up?
<Mirv> mterry: yes it needs some time
<mterry> mzanetti: so I guess we're waiting on brittney for another pass at the xenial bits
<mterry> mzanetti: for vivid, I'm seeing a qmluitest failure?  But I can't find which test is failing in the logs
<mzanetti> mterry, link
<mterry> mzanetti: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-vivid-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-041/vivid/amd64/u/unity8/20160317_124841@/artifacts.tar.gz
<mterry> mzanetti: same test passed on i386, but failed on amd64.  Might just be a fluke
<mzanetti> mterry, the log doesn't contain a "FAIL!" string, which is what qmltestrunner would print
<mterry> mzanetti: yeah exactly  :-/
<mterry> mzanetti: the stderr output shows a build warning, but I didn't get the sense that we failed the test because stderr was non-empty
<michi> trainguards: I have question with one of my silo builds
<michi> Anyone around?
<sil2100> michi: what's up?
<michi> Hi
<michi> Latest revision here is 144: https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/thumbnailer/fix-1556835/+merge/289321
<michi> Currently building in silo 3. But I’ve tried twice now, and the train only picks up revision 143: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-1-build/36/console
<michi> I don’t understand why.
 * sil2100 takes a look
<sil2100> 2016-03-17 13:27:40,810 INFO Merging https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/thumbnailer/fix-1556835 at r144. <- this line says the train uses rev 144
<sil2100> Is that not true?
<michi> Let me look...
<michi> My apologies.
<michi> False alarm.
<sil2100> No worries :)
<michi> I was looking a few lines further down, where it mentions r143
<michi> All is well then, sorry to bother you!
<dobey> rvr: hi, can you recreate bug #1537105 using a fake card on staging with "3D" as the cardholder name? you might need silo 64 to be able to use the add card page. i'm having trouble recreating the issue, as i'm always getting a failure dialog
<ubot5> bug 1537105 in Canonical System Image "Pay UI stuck in "Add credit card" after 3D secure page" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537105
<rvr> dobey: Hi. I read your comment... right now I'm busy with silo 41 verification will try to check that ASAP
<sil2100> dobey: hey! Just confirming: removing payui click from rc-proposed is fine, right?
<sil2100> dobey: is the pay-ui deb installed on images already?
<sil2100> Or do we need a seed change?
<dobey> sil2100: it should be installed as pay-service depends on it
<sil2100> I'll double-check and proceed, ok
<sil2100> dobey: ok, I see it as installed, removing the click in that case - thanks!
<dobey> great
<mterry> jibel: if a silo is in "qa-signoff: ready", does the qa happen even if it's failing its automatic signoff bits?
<sil2100> mterry: no, not in most cases
<mterry> bummer
<sil2100> mterry: the scripts only consider a silo good once both are approved
<sil2100> mterry: what's up with the autopkgtests?
<jibel> mterry, it depends
<mterry> sil2100: I'm trying to figure it out, but it seems like stale package nonsense or flaky tests.  Not something I would think would affect manual testing.  But I'm workign oni t
<jibel> mterry, it depends on the nature of the failure
<sil2100> QA can consider manually adding it to the queue
<mterry> jibel, sil2100: OK, if I have more information I may ping.  Thanks
<jibel> mterry, the the failure is well understood and has nothing to do with the change then it is possible to force it
<jibel> s/the the/if the/
<robru> mterry: mzanetti: any non autopkgtest is going to be re run by britney in every run. There's no need to "clear the result" and "re trigger", it is just always triggered every run. Unfortunately each run takes an hour or so due to high load
<mterry> robru: makes sense OK
<mterry> jibel: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu shows britney blocked on creating nova instances for like 18 minutes.  Is that common?
<awe> trainguards, can someone confirm that the following silo needs core-dev acking due to packaging changes?
<awe> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1093
<robru> awe: yes it shows packaging changes in the artifacts field
<mterry> robru: do you know much about britney?  It seems to be getting stuck on amd64 a lot, creating nova instances
<robru> mterry: autopkgtests you mean? (britney just triggers them, it doesn't *run* them).
<mterry> robru: yeah autopktests triggered by britney
<robru> mterry: no i dunno anything about it, best to ask pitti
<mterry> robru: ok thanks
<robru> mterry: yw
<awe> cyphermox, can you ack the packaging changes in the NM silo?
<awe> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1093
<awe> robru, thanks; now I see; might this be a discrete state ( ie. CoreDev review needed? )
<robru> awe: well, strictly speaking, not necessarily core dev, just anybody with upload rights (so eg if it's a universe package, you can get MOTU instead of core dev)
<robru> awe: in this case it is a main package so it would be core dev, or somebody with per-package rights on that package specifically
<awe> k
<cyphermox> awe: sorry, I can't right now
<awe> morphis, can you try to get someone to ack the silo packaging changes?  If not, I deal with it when I return
<morphis> awe: on it!
<morphis> kenvandine: ping
<awe> morphis, thanks!!!
<rvr> sil2100: Do you know why Kaleo can't set this silo as "ready for testing"? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1096
<sil2100> rvr: looking
<sil2100> rvr: not sure, I just switched it to ready
<Kaleo> thx!
<robru> morphis: just curious why the version of n-m here: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1093 is lower than the one in vivid. why not just copy the vivid version?
<morphis> robru: I think that is simply because we didn't synced back yet with what has landed in vivid since we branched  of
<morphis> robru: but we can't just copy as there touch specific changes in the package
<morphis> so for now we ahve to live with that
<robru> morphis: ok, yeah it's a weird situation. it breaks britney because it refuses to test a lower-versioned package. it won't break the phone though because the phone uses ppa pinning to ensure the overlay version is chosen over the distro version, but eg anybody trying to use overlay ppa on vivid desktop would not get this package, but I guess that doesn't
<robru> matter anyway since vivid is eol
<morphis> robru: right
<morphis> robru: thing is, this package has to land by tomorrow
<morphis> so syncing back etc. isn't an option
<morphis> and awe has done it for some time like this
<robru> morphis: ok, well it's in qa queue, maybe ask qa people to bump up priority. I just happened to notice that britney said "N/A" which is very strange, it should really be "failed" from britney but I guess there's a bug in my parsing of britney output.
<kenvandine> morphis, pong
<morphis> sil2100, robru, kenvandine: can one of you review the package https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1093 so that nothing expect QA is in the way for landing this?
<morphis> robru: could be ;-)
<kenvandine> sure
<morphis> kenvandine: thanks!
<morphis> kenvandine, robru, sil2100: redirect any further comments to awe, dropping off now
<kenvandine> morphis, looks fine
<kenvandine> awe, ^^
<robru> morphis: thanks
 * dobey hopes 41 gets approved soon
 * kenvandine too
<awe> robru, so... we pinned the version of NM in the PPA as we don't want to pull in a change that had landed in distro that could've potentially de-stablized touch
<awe> that said, not sure if anyone looked over .2 and .3 to see if there were any bits applicable to the phone
<awe> if CVE related, I would've expected someone to ping me about it
<awe> but maybe that's a hole in our process
<awe> needless to say, I'm working on NM 1.2 for post OTA10
<awe> which hopefully will line us back up again with the distro again
<robru> awe: glad to hear it, thanks
<awe> np
<awe> I'll also chase down what landed in .2 and .3, just to make sure nothing urgent was missed
<charles> meh
<dobey> oh
<dobey> charles: ^^ that's your problem then
<charles> robru, could you take a look at this build failure?
<charles> robru, it's failing to find the upstream tarball and I'm not sure why that's failing
<robru> charles: your branch has removed .bzr-builddeb dir which the train cannot build without
<robru> (although I'm working on removing the need for that; it's still necessary today)
<charles> robru, you're right. ok. So I'll copy .bzr-builddeb from trunk to the branch where it's missing, and try again
<dobey> oh why did i not catch that
<charles> robru, thanks
<charles> and dobey, thanks to you for looking as well
<dobey> sure
<dobey> now i have my own problems; flipping nonsense conflicts
<charles> :)
<robru> charles: yw
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-03-18
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: I don't mean to push or waste your time, I'm just worried if there's a critical fix that is wished to get in but is stalled for system problems. so, again, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1106 would be ready since Wednesday, and the current holdup is one flaky ubuntuone-credentials autopkgtest that I can't retry because of a bug in the britney system for overlay silos, https://
<Mirv> requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-036/excuses.html
<Mirv> note that I'm not sure how important the bug fix or what are the deadlines, I just want to mention the status since I can't get the system to provide that
<Mirv> qtbase is the worst one to get "through", since there are tens of reverse dependencies with autopkgtests. and this is even the easy case since I decided to target only vivid - xenial is currently fully blocked because of a kde problem.
<jibel> Mirv, I forced ready for qa
<jibel> thanks for the heads up
<Mirv> ok
<rvr> dbarth__: oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1559041
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1559041 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "White square displayed playing video is landscape mode + full screen" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> rvr, I’ll take a look
<morphis> sil2100, ogra_: looks like the device tarballs were again not updated after we've landed the last android package in the overlay ppa
<sil2100> morphis: hm
<morphis> hm, but it says 20160315 in https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu/mako/version-394.json
<sil2100> morphis: let me check that, but this should be automatic
<sil2100> Yeah, looks like it got updated
<morphis> sil2100: hm
<morphis> then something else went wrong
<dbarth__> rvr: hmm ok, weird
<dbarth__> rvr: you were on oxide 1.13?
<rvr> dbarth__: Latest rc-proposed
<dbarth__> ok
<rvr> dobey: kenvandine: Can we land this ASAP? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1555623
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555623 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) ""Flight Mode" and "Rotation Lock" show untranslated" [High,In progress]
<kenvandine> rvr, it's waiting for QA
<kenvandine> rvr, silo 66
<rvr> kenvandine: Oh, great!
<jibel> rvr, 41/13 must land first because there is also system-settings in there
<kenvandine> jibel, didn't you find problems with 41?
<kenvandine> if 66 lands we just need a rebuild of one package in 41
<jibel> kenvandine, we did
<kenvandine> 66 is an easy one to land and will need rebuilds anyway for the fixes
<kenvandine> what's 13?
<jibel> kenvandine, it's a clone of 41 + some fixes
<kenvandine> ah
<jibel> because 1 mega silo was not enough :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> if there will be fixes coming anyway, i don't see why not slip 66 by :)
<kenvandine> it doesn't affect any of the hard ones in 41
<jibel> it's almost ready to land but rvr and I experienced suspicious freezes with the silo
<kenvandine> anyway, if 41 will be ready quickly then no worries
<jhodapp> Mirv, would you be able to update the -gles package for silo 53 for vivid?
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok, I'm in hangout now but trying to get it done asap
<jhodapp> Mirv, thanks!
<bzoltan_> sil2100: zbenjamin will substitute me on the RTM call. I have to run now.
<jibel> kenvandine, about 66 "flight mode" and "rotation lock" are still untranslated. Does it require new translsations too?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> we need this to land
<kenvandine> so they can be translated
<jibel> ok, 66 is good then
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> mterry, mzanetti: i'm publishing 66, i'll merge it right away
<kenvandine> can you guys drop the double-freeze fix for geonames in silo 41
<mterry> kenvandine: sorry I forget what that means for us?  we should drop the geonames branches?
<kenvandine> mterry, just the double free branch
<kenvandine> that's the only one i had
<mterry> kenvandine: and trainify?
<kenvandine> oh right
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<mterry> ok
<kenvandine> yes, i had that too
<kenvandine> once publishing is done, i force merge it
<kenvandine> so you can rebuild
<kenvandine> don't rebuild geonames or settings yet
<davmor2> Mirv: ^
<dobey> hey, so what's the deal with silo 41? should i go ahead and land something that will cause a rebuild there?
<tvoss> robru, o/
<robru> tvoss: ahoy
<tvoss> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1104 never changes state away from "preparing packages". mind having a look?
<robru> tvoss: looking
<robru> tvoss: huh, the status job has been stuck since the 15th (just spinning, no indication of doing anything at all). killed that, hopefully the next run works and you see a status in a few minutes
<tvoss> robru, thx
<robru> tvoss: yw
<robru> there it goes
<tvoss> robru, thx
<robru> yw
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-13
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, Mirv: I'll have to skip our morning meeting today
<jibel> sil2100, np
<jibel> and good morning :)
<davmor2> so all skipping this mornings meeting then right
<Mirv> davmor2: well I could join but given it'd be _only you_ I'll rather have lunch instead! :)
<Mirv> nothing special on my mind today anyway, so let's try again next time
<davmor2> Mirv: sounds like a plan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<Saviq> trainguards, could you please publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 for us? thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Publishing packages
<vigo> kenvandine, ping
<vigo> gallery is not showing up when I click it from content-hub picker
<vigo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24169954/
<morphis> vigo: ping
<vigo> ual fails by the look of it
<vigo> I'll try without silo installed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2433 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
<vigo> morphis, I can also reproduce it without silo installed so I'll keep testing and report after
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
<morphis> vigo: ?
<vigo> morphis, oh I though you read what I wrote above
<morphis> vigo: let me check
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<morphis> vigo: I just see something about the gallery/content-hub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2524 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2544 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/tone-generator)
<sil2100> dbarth, mardy, Mirv: hey, do you guys know what's up with https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 ? It was published last week but it's again re-built and ready for release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel)
<mardy> sil2100: no, I didn't touch it...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-se
<sil2100> hm, maybe it got rejected from the SRU queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<vigo> morphis, got an ual failure with silo 2547 when picking gallery from content-hub picker
<vigo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24169954/
<vigo> but it also happened without the silo so I just took note of it to see if it's reported
<morphis> vigo: and how does that relate to me? :-)
<vigo> morphis, sorry I pinged kenvandine and misunderstood that ping
<vigo> morphis, how can I help you?
<morphis> vigo: ah I see :-)
<morphis> vigo: just wanted to see if you can pipe https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2563 through quickly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2563 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zest
<vigo> morphis, sure, already set as ready in our trello board, I'll take a look asap :)
<morphis> vigo: thanks!
<vigo> morphis, yw :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<Mirv> sil2100: it's not rebuilt, the status changed back to "Built" and I didn't find it any queue. the idea was to wait a bit if it was not stuck in queue but somehwere else, but it seems it simply vanished to thin air immediately.
<Mirv> sil2100: I'll try republishing now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> sil2100: still the same, what the heck!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2564 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-ke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2564 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2564 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2544 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub). Release pocket (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2558 Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2564 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2558 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2547 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2558 Pending binary packages
<ahayzen> vigo, ping, hey, saw you just started testing silo 2236, would you be able to hold off for a bit there was a content-hub landing earlier so we rebuilding it in the silo
<ahayzen> *we are rebuilding
<vigo> ahayzen, pong, sure np I'll wait :)
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2564 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2563 QA Signoff: Approved
<kenvandine> vigo, testing 2236 wouldn't be a waste though, the rebuild is just because my silo with the crash fix landed this morning
<kenvandine> so it's a tiny diff from what's in silo 2236, and completely unrelated
<oSoMoN> hey rvr, how is the validation of silo 2504 going?
<rvr> oSoMoN: I just reinstalled the packages, need to re-check a couple of things
<rvr> pete-woods: Hi
<pete-woods> rvr: hi. my silo break stuff then? :)
<rvr> pete-woods: Building indicator-network with cmake-extras' silo, I have to install gcovr and lcov manually
<rvr> pete-woods: Is it related to cmake-extras or to indicator-network?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> rvr, ack, please let me know if you encounter issues
<pete-woods> rvr: if that's the case, then it must already be broken
<pete-woods> as I don't touch anything to do with the coverage reports
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2558 Successfully built
<rvr> pete-woods: Ok, so it should be a missing dependency on indicator-network
<pete-woods> rvr: are you doing a debian build? (i.e. bzr bd)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Sure
<rvr> pete-woods: Nope, just cmake .. && make
<rvr> Apart from that, it builds ok
<pete-woods> rvr: those are likely just warnings
<pete-woods> we don't include those tools by default
<pete-woods> as they aren't used in normal builds
<pete-woods> only for Jenkins' test coverage reports
<pete-woods> and Jenkins does some funky jiggery stuff to inject those dependencies
<pete-woods> my concern there, was you were telling me the build actually failed, not just complained about missing lcov, gcov
<rvr> Hmm... yes, just warnings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> but it'd be nice to stop those warnings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<pete-woods> I will log a bug against cmake-extras to make it on look for those tools when we are doing coverage builds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2433 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> rvr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake-extras/+bug/1672420 (FYI)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1672420 in cmake-extras (Ubuntu) "Coverage report macro should only search for the lcov and gcov tools when we are producing coverage reports" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> pete-woods: Cool
<rvr> pete-woods: Approved
<pete-woods> rvr: much appreciated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2560 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2560 Publishing packages
<Mirv> robru: if you happen to have time, could you try to figure out to which /dev/null https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 publishings go?
<Mirv> manual publishing via copy would also be possible, but it's interesting enough they just seem to disappear and silo status goes back to "Successfully built" after publish
<Mirv> not in any of xenial queuse etc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2560 Proposed pocket (zesty/cmake-extras). Release pocket (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
<rvr> oSoMoN: https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58c2f55c60557948191164bd/1024x768/636710b3319176bc4c2a98d49f2d6967/Screenshot_ubuntu-17.04_2017-03-13_15_17_51.png
<rvr> oSoMoN: On the tab bar, there is a -1
<oSoMoN> ahayzen, ^ ever seen that before?
<oSoMoN> rvr, under what circumstances do you see that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (zesty/example-printing). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<ahayzen> oSoMoN, hmm nope :-/ that part Kaleo did for the terminal originally. Would have to look at the code.
<ahayzen> oSoMoN, seem maybe linked to that other one you found at startup
<rvr> oSoMoN: I maximized it and minimized it for resizing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Preparing packages
<ahayzen> oSoMoN, something todo with the numbers/buttons getting out of sync with the actual bar
<rvr> oSoMoN: It was re-opened with a number of tabs opened
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 zesty/url-dispatcher: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/url-dispatcher/fix-gtest
<oSoMoN> rvr, so the number should be "0" in that case, not "-1", right? i.e. there are no more tabs on the left
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-session). Successfully built (zesty/indicator-session)
<robru> Mirv: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log looks juicy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2433 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2569 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2558 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
<dobey> weird
<dobey> preparing packages -> ready to build doesn't make sense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Too many merge targets: lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, lp:~phablet-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/printer-staging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2558 Proposed pocket
<oSoMoN> rvr, would you consider this a blocker, or something acceptable for landing purposes (that would get the highest priority for fixing after landing) ? I’m asking because the silo contains many other fixes
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm trying to reproduce it
<rvr> oSoMoN: Doesn't look good, but at least doesn't crash it :D
<oSoMoN> rvr, ack :) having a reliable test case would be great, I have the feeling the fix would be trivial
<dobey> trainguards: can i get a retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2566/+build/12119390 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2544 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<xnox> Build has been queued
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2544 Preparing packages
<dobey> thanks xnox
<mzanetti> trainguards: please drop unity-api packages from 2544's ppa
<dobey> robru: why does https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 say "ready to build" now? most of the binaries are built/published in the ppa now.
 * sil2100 on a meeting right now
<xnox> dobey, because you have manually specified debs....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Needs building (xenial/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (zesty/url-dispatcher)
<xnox> oh
<xnox> ok, -ENOCLUE
<dobey> xnox: i didn't
<dobey> oh weird
<dobey> ok now it's right
<rvr> oSoMoN: Hmm... not able to reproduce
<xnox> maybe it was waiting for PPA to actually publish them
<dobey> well now it says needs building. so weird
<xnox> which happens after an arbitrary amount of time, after building
<xnox> well zesty published; xenial has not yet.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Successfully built
<dobey> xnox: normally it says "preparing packages" until it says "building"
<dobey> xnox: well, it shouldn't say "needs building" it should say "currently building"
<tedg> mzanetti: On it
<xnox> dobey, i'm just a professional button pusher! Please don't think that I am intelligent =)
<dobey> heh
<tedg> mzanetti: They're deleting now
<mzanetti> tedg, thanks :)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Anyway, bug reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1672444
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1672444 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Negative number of tabs at left" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks
<ahayzen> jibel, hey, would you be able to ack the autopkgtest failures and set qa signoff ready for testing on s390x again for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 ? due to content-hub not existing on the arch.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2560 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2544 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<robru> dobey: it's just a race condition at the time the status was updated. "ready to build" means "I looked in the PPA and didn't find the packages there, YET"
<robru> dobey: and "needs building" means "I looked in the PPA and saw somebody JUST clicked retry on the build"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2570 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2558 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sbaldassin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2571 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sbaldassin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2571 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sbaldassin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2571 Preparing packages
<robru> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/+merge/319726 quick cosmetic fix if you have a sec, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2570 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2570 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 QA Signoff: Approved
<Saviq> robru, about the new britney feature, I was surprised to see it said qtmir...invalid as status for qtmir itself... shouldn't that say "blocked because $some_other...invalid"?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sbaldassin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2571 Successfully built
<ahayzen> vigo or rvr, Hey, are you able to set silo 2236 to ready for QA? The autopkgtests fail due to content-hub missing on s390x, jibel previously approved it but the silo needed a rebuild this morning, so now needs to be reapproved.
<vigo> ahayzen, done, but it moves automatically to failed because those failed tests however we will take a look at it asap
<ahayzen> vigo, ok thanks :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2570 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2570 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
<robru> Saviq: sorry, which ticket?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/make_sure_surface_not_null
<robru> Saviq: that announcement was regarding packages in -proposed and I don't see qtmir in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html so I'm not sure what you're referring to
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
<Saviq> robru, it's already landed
<Saviq> so it wasn't a problem, just I wasn't sure I understood the output
<Saviq> robru, but if you look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#linux-meta
<Saviq> it says that linux-meta is blocked because linux-meta is invalid
<Saviq> that sounds circular :)
<robru> Saviq: hmm, in that case it's a false positive. It's not blocking because itself, it just sees that it's blocked for other reasons, sees it's from a ppa, then adds the block message to all packages from that ppa
<robru> Saviq: the next message says invalidated by dependency, which is the real message
<Saviq> robru, right, which was kinda the case before, tests weren't complete, so it said $foo is blocked because $foo is invalid, for foo in ('unity8', 'qtmir', 'qtmir-gles' etc.)
<Saviq> so I'm just complaining the message may be confusing
<robru> Saviq: I'm not sure what you're talking about. No messages have been removed. If something used to say "x blocked by y" it will continue to say that. There's just now a new message that gets added when something is from a ppa that is also blocked
<Saviq> robru, well, sure, but if it says "y blocked by y"
<Saviq> it may be confusing :)
<Saviq> confused me for certain ;)
<robru> Saviq: right, I'll look into removing that redundant message. But generally if there were a dozen packages in that ppa you'd see "x blocked by y"
<Saviq> robru, there were a dozen packages in my ppa - https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 - and for each of them it said "y blocked by y", at least while tests were still running
<robru> Ugh
<robru> It shouldn't
<Saviq> didn't catch any that would say "x blocked by y" because it migrated already
<Saviq> robru, anyway, I'll let you know if I see this again with our next silo
<robru> Saviq: yeah, please save copies, as i don't think it's possible to get the old excuses file once it's been rewritten
<Saviq> kk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sbaldassin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2571 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 QA Signoff: Ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2569 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2569 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Dependency wait (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-session)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, hey, would you mind publishing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 for me?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I can take a look at that if Mirv is busy
<oSoMoN> sil2100, please :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hm, the new qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2 dependency is worrying
<oSoMoN> sil2100, how so?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, note that it’s been MIR’ed already : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-extras/+bug/1666556
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1666556 in ubuntu-ui-extras (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-ui-extras" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so believing what rmadison says, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2 is in universe while webbrowser-app is in main - and this is a binary dependency from what I see
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> Strange that it didn't get actually moved to main then
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I guess you'll have to poke someone to do the promotion
<sil2100> I'll note this down in the bug and publish, but someone really needs to promote those binaries since they still seem to be in universe
<oSoMoN> sil2100, IIRC ahayzen asked and was told that whenever webbrowser-app depending on it would be published, it would automatically promote it to main
<sil2100> Fingers crossed then
<Mirv> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Publishing packages
<Mirv> sil2100: btw still no progress on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 - trying once again as rob_ru mentioned people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log is "juicy" but it only shows today anymore
<Mirv> sil2100: I think after checking that once more I'll simply copy over manually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Publishing packages
<Mirv> ah, "ERROR Manual upload of account-plugins 0 is newer than 0.12"
<Mirv> whatever that means in this context
<Mirv> I mean, full error "ERROR Manual upload of account-plugins 0 is newer than 0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1. Not uploading 0.13+16.04.20161212-0ubuntu1."
<Mirv> I don't see any problems though, so copying manually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2524 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/unity8, xenial/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Proposed pocket (zesty/webbrowser-app). Release pocket (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2572 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2569 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2569 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2569 Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2572 Successfully built
<mardy> dbarth: hi! Can you review this? ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sbaldassin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2571 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
<dbarth> mardy: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sbaldassin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2571 Proposed pocket (zesty/autopilot). Release pocket (xenial/autopilot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/miral-DisplayConfigurationStorage
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/qtmir.api
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2573 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2573 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2574 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<vigo> abeato, ping
<abeato> vigo, pong
<vigo> working now https://pastebin.canonical.com/182426/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<abeato> vigo, very nice!
<abeato> vigo, what did you have to do?
<vigo> abeato, buying a new one and return the old
<abeato> vigo, lol
<abeato> vigo, which one?
<vigo> abeato, E3531, HSPA+ instead of LTE
<abeato> vigo, am, an older one?
<vigo> abeato, yeap, and it worked "almost" out of the box :P
<vigo> didn't need to create the 12d1:1f01 file
<abeato> vigo, I guess it required some usb_modeswitch magic :p
<vigo> abeato, of course but this time I sent the -M parameter and the switch message
<vigo> $ sudo usb_modeswitch -v 12d1 -p 1f01 -V 12d1 -P 1506 -M "55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000"
<abeato> yep, can get tricky :)
<abeato> vigo, so what about modem-manager? is the modem detexted?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<vigo> abeato, yes, it is, now I can move forward
<vigo> I'll approve it asap
<abeato> vigo, nice :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/multi-monitor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sbaldassin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2571 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2573 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2574 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Pending binary packages (xenial/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/multi-monitor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<rvr> mterry: Hi. Silo 2553. I try to run the calculator, but even snap run ubuntu-calculator-app keeps telling me to connect to ubuntu-app-platform, that I already did. Do you know what the trick is?
<mterry> rvr: try "sudo /usr/lib/snapd/snap-discard-ns ubuntu-calculator-app"
<rvr> mterry: Ok, it did something
<rvr> Connection to Mir server failed
<mterry> \o/  hmmm...
<mterry> rvr: what's your environment you're running under?
<rvr> mterry: Unity8
<rvr> terminal-app
<mterry> rvr: if you launch it from app drawer or via "ubuntu-app-launch ubuntu-calculator-app" does that make it work?
<mterry> er
<mterry> ubuntu-app-launch ubuntu-calculator-app_ubuntu-calculator-app_37
<mterry> I guess would be the command
<rvr> mterry: https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58c303740447f0ab00746000/1024x768/10d370417f25be2dba22922a928739a6/Screenshot_ubuntu-17.04_2017-03-14_17_00_44.png
<rvr> Let me try that
<rvr> mterry: Aborted, core dumped
<rvr> Hmm
<mterry> rvr: haha ok...
<rvr> Invalid app ID
<mterry> rvr: hrm -- "ubuntu-app-launch-appids  | grep calc"
<mterry> "snap refresh ubuntu-calculator-app --edge --devmode" will also make sure you have latest and greatest version there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<rvr> Yeah, it is the latest version
<mterry> rvr: mmm yeah I'm out of date  :P
<mterry> rvr: so just wap the 37 with 40 I guess
<rvr> _40 instead of _37
<mterry> *swap
<rvr> The splash screen apepears and then closes
<mterry> rvr: now...  looking at ubuntu-calculator-app, it actually plugs both unity8 and mir...  so that's maybe not a great test -- does it even work without my silo?
<mterry> rvr: maybe try something like "lonewolf" which I know only plugs mir and not unity8
<rvr> Haven't tried
<rvr> lonewolf, let me see
<mterry> might want edge version?  not sure if stable version is new enough to work with Mir
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> Same result, the splash screen opens and closes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
<mterry> rvr: you're using deb-based unity8?  (i.e. not the unity8-session snap?)
<mterry> rvr: maybe pause on testing this until I can deep dive on that and see if I see same behavior
<mterry> rvr: snaps are a moving target, something might have broken on me since I last tested
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/stray_menus
<mterry> rvr: OK on my xenial deb-based unity8, I can see that lonewolf (stable) launches in xmir before the silo and mir after the silo.  So something is working at least some of the time.  lonewolf (edge) crashes for me...  not sure why
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
<mterry> And lonewolf (edge) doesn't work without silo either
<mterry> rvr: OK...  so best test case I have is lonewolf(stable)...  Everything else seems bonkered...  :-/
<rvr> mterry: :-/
<rvr> I'm using zesty
<rvr> deb-based
<rvr> mterry: The stable lonewolf does something, because I can hear the hard disk while launching
<rvr> But then, it closes
<mterry> haha
 * mterry tries on zesty
<rvr> Hmm...
<dobey> hmmm
<dobey> why are you trying to run the snaps with "snap run" anyway? how would that test ual?
<rvr> mterry: Weee!
<rvr> mterry: Ok, I installed lonewolf with --devmode, and it is running
<mterry> ... shouldn't need that  :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Preparing packages
<rvr> mterry: Oh
<mterry> rvr: I ran lonewolf(stable) in zesty without silo, it ran.  Installing silo now to confirm fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
<mterry> rvr: ok can confirm on zesty too -- silo lets lonewolf(stable) run in mir
<mterry> rvr: I can also run calculator-app fine
<dobey> ship it!
<rvr> mterry: It is not working here :-/
<mterry> rvr: neither are working for ya in zesty deb-u8?
<mterry> hm
<dobey> huh
<tedg> rvr: Can you make sure you have dbus-user-session installed ?
<rvr> Yes, it's installed
<rvr> Is there anyway to see the logs of the app?
<dobey> launching it with snap run, or with ubuntu-app-launch?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<tedg> journalctl --user-unit ubuntu-app<tab complete>
<rvr> https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58c303740447f0ab00746000/1024x768/1fecb83c7540705307874da2233ffbc0/Screenshot_ubuntu-17.04_2017-03-14_18_27_09.png
<rvr> dobey: ubuntu-app-launch
<rvr> snap run also fails,
<rvr> With --devmode works
<dobey> mterry: do you have a patched snapd with unity8 interface and such?
<rvr> There is a warning when not using --devmode, ubuntu-app-launch-WARNING **: Registry object invalid!
<rvr> Fails to connect to Mir
<rvr> https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58c303740447f0ab00746000/1024x768/f9f8ca69f544108330b9db410cb6d964/Screenshot_ubuntu-17.04_2017-03-14_18_34_14.png
<dobey> rvr: i think you probably need --devmod and mterry doesn't, because he has an unreleased snapd, while you are testing with the released snapd
<dobey> at least, that would be my guess based on what i've seen in this channel and your screenshots
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
<mterry> dobey: no, I'm using released version -- this silo is interacting with mir interface, which doesn't need patched snapd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2574 Publishing packages
<dobey> a problem only in kvm then?
<mterry> rvr: "snap interfaces" might indicate some broken connections maybe?  I think mir autoconnects, so that shouldn't be it, but I'm just guessing here
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<rvr> mterry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178075/
<mterry> rvr: bam -- mir interface isn't connected -- run "snap connect lonewolf:mir unity8-session:mir"
<mterry> rvr: ideally we would only use the mir interface information if it were connected, but that's a separate issue from what I was going for with this silo
<mterry> tedg: ^ I assume we could get that info from snapd if we wanted, right?
<rvr> error: snap "unity8-session" has no slot named "mir"
<rvr> I'm using the deb version
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, I was waiting until things got more mature... blocking on it today means we'd have no apps :-)
<mterry> rvr: ah...  you don't even have the snap installed...  it can't be connected without a slot for it being installed.  So in this case, that explains the devmode bits -- without being connected to *something*, the app is not given permission by snapd to use the mir socket
<mterry> rvr: so either devmode or installing the u8-session snap and connecting it then should make it work for you (using deb based or not)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2574 Proposed pocket
<rvr> Yes, devmode works
<rvr> Mistery solved, then
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Experimental changes with britney on SRU tickets, ping robru at first sign of trouble
<mterry> rvr: yeah...  not a great experience right now with a frankenstein setup of deb and snaps and whatnot
<mterry> Trying to get it better, but slowly  :)
<dobey> mterry: so people will have to install unity8-session snap to be able to use snaps in deb unity8 normally, without devmode?
<dobey> that seems, uhm, broken
<mterry> dobey: well only if they want mir to work in confined apps (x snaps can still function since the x interface is always available)
<rvr> Silo approved :)
<mterry> dobey: agreed it is broken though
<mterry> rvr: thanks -- sorry that was a testing nightmare
<dobey> yay publish it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> mterry: Don't worry, learned new things, useful for other silos :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/app-store
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<mterry> robru: ^ did bileto change something?  silo 2129 is being used as a sometimes-staging area for the unity8 snap.  We build the snap from that silo, but only rarely have MPs we add (when we don't want to wait for something to land in the archive).  We had an MP for a bit, but now it landed, so I dropped it from the silo, back to a clean slate.  In times past,
<mterry> I think I regenerated the diff or re-built the empty silo to get the silo back to a blank state.  Now it complains that nothing exists
<robru> mterry: that changed a long time ago, like back when ephemeral PPAs were first introduced
<mterry> robru: hmm I feel like I've been able to get back to a non-complaining silo recently
<mterry> *blank silo
<robru> mterry: your list of debs is empty and it can't find anything in the ppa to fill that list with, that's the same error for that for at least a year if not more
<dobey> mterry: do we need the silo any more if it's going to be empty?
<robru> mterry: if you want it to not complain, put a deb name in the source list and it'll say "ready to build"
<mterry> dobey: yeah still useful as constant rallying point for when we do have MPs and as a convenient "press button for snaps" screen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Preparing packages
<mterry> robru: hmph.  I'm sure I was able to get to blank silo.  But OK
<dobey> not sure how to get rid of the diffs
<dobey> mterry: well, it is a blank silo now. you just get the warning when it's blank
<robru> mterry: nope, i haven't touched that bit of code in forever.
<mterry> dobey: warning and stale diffs
<robru> mterry: i don't know why you don't make a new ticket if you want a fresh start. The point of the ticket is that it keeps a history of what you did to it over time
<mterry> robru: because that silo is in some testing documentation and such.  shouldn't do any harm to re-use it
<mterry> I don't want a fresh start so much as to remove something from the silo that is obsolete
<mterry> I still like the silo itself  :)
<robru> mterry: well no, it doesn't do any "harm" but you're exactly describing the problem. The diffs are for the previous thing you landed and there's no way to clear those without making new diffs. A new batch of work should have a new ticket
<mterry> robru: but it's not a new batch of work.  They were only ever temporary fixes.  We're really using the silo for its convenient "make a snap" button.  That's what the silo is for
<mterry> MPs come and go, but that button is forever
<robru> mterry: every new ticket has the same button
<mterry> :)
<mterry> I'm happy to defend this usage of the silo, but I'd rather not go on about it, I'll just live with the notice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2574 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
<popey> jibel: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2578 one for you for QA please.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Preparing packages
<boiko> trainguards: could you please trigger a rebuild of history-service/xenial/amd64 on silo 2318? thanks
<robru> boiko: done
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/rm-rf-click
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2568 QA Signoff: Ready
<abeato> vigo, hey, how was the testing of modem-manager?
<vigo> abeato, I'll start it now because yesterday was more focused on core release
<abeato> vigo, great, please let us know, we would like to have this for tomorrow
<abeato> morphis_, ^^
<morphis_> abeato: better today
<vigo> abeato, no worries I'll approve it today for sure
<abeato> cool
<morphis_> vigo: please ping me when you're through the testing
<vigo> morphis_, will do
<vigo> :)
<morphis_> vigo: I saw this morning that https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2568 didn't went through to you guys
<vigo> morphis_, let me check
<morphis_> I've switched the status to ready now
<morphis_> vigo: you think you can test that one today too?
<vigo> morphis_, you're right that silo isn't in our trello board
<vigo> morphis_, sure I'll take both
<morphis_> thanks
<vigo> morphis_, ping
<morphis_> vigo: pong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<vigo> morphis_, already set 2568 as ready
<morphis_> ok
<vigo> abeato, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2528 QA Signoff: Approved
<abeato> vigo, thanks
<abeato> vigo, which was the modem model?
<vigo> abeato, I will keep the LTE modem to play until it works properly and documentate it somewhere and use the hspa for testing
<vigo> this one is E3531 the hspa one that worked "out of the box"
<vigo> also with modeswitch magic
<abeato> vigo, awesome, please let me know if you get the LTE to work
<abeato> vigo, sure :)
<vigo> abeato, that's the goal hehe, I'll keep you posted
<abeato> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2579 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2579 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2580 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2580 Diff missing (zesty/networking-l2gw). Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2582 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/multi-monitor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<vigo> morphis_, finished 2568
<vigo> and job 1 failed
<morphis_> vigo: awesome!
<morphis_> vigo: which one?
<vigo> morphis_, here it is https://pastebin.canonical.com/182564/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 Pending binary packages (yakkety/lvm2). Successfully built (zesty/lvm2)
<morphis_> vigo: ah the test steps don't say, install canonical-se-engineering-tests with --devmode
<morphis_> that should fix it
<vigo> morphis_, ack!
<vigo> morphis_, what channel should we use by default for tests snap? beta or candidate?. I think I've seen different channel depnding on the snap silo
<vigo> morphis_, working now! Approving
<morphis_> vigo: double awesome!
<morphis_> vigo: when you snaps reach you they are always in candidate
<morphis_> s/when you/when our/
<morphis_> don't test anything coming from us which isn't in candidate unless explicitly told
<morphis_> beta is just for engineering tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src)
<vigo> morphis_, ok, like this one for example that specifically targets beta channel for tests:)
<vigo> Approved!
<morphis_> really?
<morphis_> vigo: ah, you mean for canonical-se-engineering-tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2568 QA Signoff: Approved
<morphis_> yeah for that one take what you see in the bileto request
<vigo> morphis_, yeap the canonical tests snap
<morphis_> vigo: thanks for doing this so quickly!
<vigo> morphis_, perfect :) thanks
<vigo> morphis_, np, I like it ^ I had also a lot of fun testing modem-manager this week, abeato can tell :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
<morphis_> vigo: hehe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 Successfully built
<vigo> morphis_, ping
<morphis_> vigo: pong
<vigo> passed on db too https://pastebin.canonical.com/182568/
<vigo> morphis_, but the output has a lot more information than the pi3
<morphis_> yeah likely
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Uploading build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
<vigo> morphis_, what is alsa-utils:device-conf for? how can I connect it
<morphis_> vigo:  we use it to import a default ALSA state configuration from a gadget snap
<morphis_> vigo: which doesn't exist (yet) on all reference devices
<morphis_> vigo: but we should look soon to add state files for our reference devices too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I see that you are an archive admin, can’t you promote qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2 to main?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! I'm not a real one though, I am part of the team but am not formally privilaged to use this for things other than kernel SRUs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2580 Diff missing (zesty/networking-l2gw, zesty/neutron, zesty/neutron-vpnaas). Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2584 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Generating diffs
<oSoMoN> sil2100, aha! who should I ping about it then? I’ve been asking on #ubuntu-release yesterday and today, but got no answer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/multi-monitor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2585 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2586 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2585 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2586 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2587 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
<dobey> sigh, i guess url-dispatcher won't get reached in the qa queue today :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2580 Diff missing (zesty/networking-l2gw, zesty/neutron, zesty/neutron-vpnaas). Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2580 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2580 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2585 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (zesty/qmenumodel). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qmenumodel). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2586 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2587 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2588 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2588 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please do the silo dance for this build https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2555/+build/12129422
<Saviq> wgrant, FYI, arm64 build fails are back
<Saviq> ltinkl, ↑
<ltinkl> Saviq, Mirv: thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2573 Publishing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (zesty/qmenumodel). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<Mirv> robru: somehow https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2519/xenial.html is running against archives even though the ticket specifies overlay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2585 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2586 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2573 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2584 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2544 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2588 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2589 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2584 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2584 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2584 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2580 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2588 Uploading build
<vigo> pete-woods, ping
<pete-woods> vigo: hi
<vigo> I have installed silo 2561 and scopes aren't listing media files :(
<vigo> it is supposed to show video and music files through music/video scope, isn't it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2580 Proposed pocket
<vigo> pete-woods, I'm trying also without silo installed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
<pete-woods> vigo: cool. is it broken there, too?
<pete-woods> I'm not totally convinced the dash is completely reliable in the unity8 desktop session yet
<pete-woods> I'm just trying to clean out old crufty cmake scripts here atm
<dobey> yeah, that silo is totally unrelated to mediascanner
<pete-woods> vigo: I'm pretty sure the mediascanner scopes are already a bit dodgy in unity8 desktop
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2588 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Pending binary packages
<dobey> yeah, there is some dodginess there with mediascanner2 getting started
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2588 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2588 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2589 Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<vigo> pete-woods, also fails without silo installed
<vigo> so I'm approving it
<pete-woods> vigo: thanks
<pete-woods> vigo: I think we need to log a bug on mediascanner / media scopes with a high severity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/libertine). Uploading build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Successfully built
<vigo> pete-woods, ok, I forgot to copy all files to /Music & /Video
<pete-woods> ah
<pete-woods> vigo: testing win! :)
<vigo> pete-woods, that's a pain for me, Downloads folder is meant to have all kind of files and it'd make sense for media scopes to look also there
<vigo> what do you think?
<pete-woods> vigo: well you'd need to speak to someone who actually maintains mediascanner
<pete-woods> I'm just cleaning up a bunch of projects I don't own
<pete-woods> (their cmake scripts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2590 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<vigo> pete-woods, ack thanks X)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2561 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2580 Proposed pocket (zesty/neutron). Release pocket (zesty/networking-l2gw, zesty/neutron-vpnaas)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
<robru> Mirv: grumble. I poked at the Britney code to allow it to do SRUs without overlay (wasn't possible before), will take a look this morning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2580 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2590 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2590 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2590 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2584 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2584 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2584 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2590 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2588 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2588 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, ze
<pete-woods> trainguards: if anyone with privileges could packaging ack these two silos, would be much appreciated:
<pete-woods> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565
<pete-woods> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2561
<pete-woods> should all be pretty straightforward (just newer version deps)
<pete-woods> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2588 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<robru> pete-woods: you need a core dev, not train guard, I'm afraid
<dobey> kenvandine, mterry: ^^ can either of you ack/publish pete-woods's two silos above?
<mterry> looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2561 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> mterry: thanks very much!
<dobey> thanks mterry
<mterry> 👍
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/aboutToShow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2561 Proposed pocket (zesty/policykit-unity8, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Release pocket (xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-session). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2590 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<robru> Mirv: ok looks fixed now, sorry for the disruption
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2590 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2565 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2561 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
<Mirv> robru: thanks!
<robru> Mirv: yw. It's now possible to do SRUs without overlay in Britney
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Failed to build (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
<vigo> kenvandine, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Currently building (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Are you aware of any build issues with powerpc and qml tests? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/311109197/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-powerpc.ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts_0.7+17.04.20170316-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mardy> Mirv: I've built it twice, and it consistently failed at the same point
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libqtdbusmock). Successfully built (xenial/libqtdbusmock)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<pete-woods> hi folks, before I send this silo through autopilot and then QA, could I get a core-dev to do a packaging check? (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591)
<pete-woods> sil2100: maybe if you have time? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2592 Preparing packages
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey! Let me take a look
<pete-woods> thanks!
<pete-woods> possibly easier with the MR diff https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libqtdbusmock/new-templates-in-common-package/+merge/319972
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 zesty/qtmir-gles: Failed to run hook convert_to_gles
<sil2100> pete-woods: looks goodish from the packaging POV, although if possible I'd modify the changelog slightly to be more explicit that we're adding the new libqtdbusmock1-common binary package - the entry mentions adding hostname1 and login1 to the new package but it's not explicitly said that a new package is added
<sil2100> Also, we'd need a +1 from a real AA before releasing this
<pete-woods> sil2100: sure, I can do that better now than following wasting QA's time
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, that's good to know
<sil2100> It's not super required, I just think it's better for people looking at the changelog to know in which version a package has been introduced
<sil2100> I'll try fetching some AA
<pete-woods> this is definitely why I wanted to ask now
<pete-woods> rather than waiting for hours on autopkgtests
<pete-woods> and then going round again
<pete-woods> really not a problem to improve the message
<pete-woods> rebuilding now
<pete-woods> fortunately this is a universe package, anyway
<pete-woods> so less "critical" in some sense
<pete-woods> (even though used to build packages in main)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2592 Pending binary packages
<Mirv> mardy: no, nothing that I know of
<Mirv> mardy: there shouldn't have been changes since the Qt 5.7.1 landed in early January
<Mirv> at least nothing powerpc specific
<mardy> Mirv: there's this line in the logs, I wonder... "JIT is disabled for QML. Property bindings and animations will be very slow. Visit https://wiki.qt.io/V4 to learn about possible solutions for your platform.
<mardy> "
<mardy> Mirv: it's strange that I landed another branch last week, and it worked
<Mirv> Trevinho: what do you want to do with the stuck qtbase in zesty? camitk i386 autopkgtest failing because of your patches, since the test parses a string that now has an additional warning/infonotice about XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<Mirv> mardy: well powerpc never had JIT, so that shouldn't be new
<Mirv> mardy: I'm not sure what the actual error is, is it that "task-0: Exited with status 132"..
<Mirv> mardy: no-one will (probably) shout at you though if you disable tests on 32-bit powerpc, it's the least supported architecture we have if putting the archs to some order (it is being considered for dropping from official support)
<Mirv> Debian dropped the official release support for it some time ago
<mardy> Mirv: yes, I think I'll disable the tests then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 zesty/qtmir-gles: Failed to run hook convert_to_gles
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2592 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<Trevinho> Mirv: hey, I saw the ping... But I wasn't able to see the warning
<Trevinho> Mirv: where's the log? Also the same code should be in upstream qt and there were no warnings in their CI
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2436 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2314 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 xenial/qtmir-gles: Failed to run hook convert_to_gles
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Trevinho: log at https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/i386/c/camitk/20170310_154704_a7148@/log.gz
<Mirv> Trevinho: "===== 1- Detected installed CamiTK version is: [XDG_RUNTIME_DIR] ====="
<Mirv> it tries to parse version from string that now is with the updated qtbase "QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-ubuntu' CamiTK 4.0.4 - CamiTK version"
<Mirv> Trevinho: anyway, I think the key is whether those "not set, defaulting to..." should be shown as visibly and much as they are shown, but if they're ok then maybe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camitk/4.0.4-2 source could be patched to fix the test to be better
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/allowClientResize
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> vigo, pong
<vigo> kenvandine, np, pinged ahayzen this morning about 2236 :)
<kenvandine> cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/allowClientResize
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/example-printing, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/example-printing, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<kenvandine> vigo, ahayzen: there's now a zesty build of the example-printing app in silo 2236
<ahayzen> kenvandine, awesome thanks :-)
<kenvandine> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<vigo> kenvandine, great! thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
<Trevinho> Mirv: I think fixing camitk would be better, as there's nothing wrong in having XDG_RUNTIME_DIR unedfined and falling back to  something..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Failed to build (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2594 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Trevinho: right, camitk would need a fix then, albeit with ubuntu specific change (it currently doesn't have changes from Debian)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2595 Preparing packages
<Trevinho> Mirv: I mean what can be done in order to avoid that qt-side?
<Trevinho> Mirv:  all we do is just calling qt-getruntimedir...
<Trevinho> which... shouldn't arm anyone
<Trevinho> *harm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 Generating diffs
<dobey> sil2100, Mirv, kenvandine, mterry: can someone ack/pub https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 please?
<Mirv> Trevinho: maybe nothing yes, camitk test is a bit silly with expectations on string parsing. as you can see here, it's the only blockoer http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<Mirv> dobey: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Publishing packages
<Mirv> it seems mterry hit the button before me
<mterry> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2596 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Proposed pocket (zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (xenial/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2585 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2586 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2597 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2598 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2595 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 Successfully built
<alan_g> ubuntu-qa can you block ticket 2592? I've just had a bug report I need to investigate.
<davmor2> alan_g: done
<alan_g> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/allowClientResize
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2597 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2598 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2597 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2598 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2597 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2598 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2595 Preparing packages
<dobey> mterry: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/screens-api
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2566 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2596 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2595 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2596 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2595 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
<vigo> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> vigo, pong
<vigo> ahayzen, printing worked fine in unity7 but example-printing crashes in unity8, is that expected?
<ahayzen> vigo, what sort of unity8 environment are you running it in? and how are you running it?  What is the console output?
<vigo> ahayzen, ahayzen zesty unity8-deb + silo on kvm
<ahayzen> vigo, ok, i'll try again on my machine. Does the app launch at all or just flicker and close?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Preparing packages
<vigo> ahayzen, here is the output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24189589/
<vigo> ahayzen, actually, it does not open
<ahayzen> vigo, ah that's due to Mir, try either launching it from the app scope/dash thing.
<ahayzen> or $ ubuntu-app-launch example-printing   IIRC
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<ahayzen> vigo, yeah, on my machine this works  $ ubuntu-app-launch example-printing
<vigo> ahayzen, yeap, working now :)
<ahayzen> vigo, awesome :-D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qmenumodel). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Currently building (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> seb128, mind if we publish ubuntu-printing-app  with the GPL-3+ license in the copyright and follow it with an immediate fix?
<kenvandine> seb128, the silo has already gone through QA :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, ^^
<kenvandine> ahayzen, prepare a separate branch with the copyright fix
<kenvandine> based on the other branch
<ahayzen> kenvandine, on it :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Publish failed: Dependency wait
<kenvandine> ugh... what's the magic to publish when there are packages with dep wait...
<kenvandine> robru, ^^ ?
<robru> kenvandine: copy manually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2599 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Error: This ticket contains packages that are queued for upload. Finalizing now will erase these packages and they will never arrive in the destination archive. You must contact #ubuntu-release to approve these uploads prior to merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<kenvandine> robru, now that i manually copied them, how do i merge the branches?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2599 Failed to build
<robru> kenvandine: it will still automerge when it sees the migration complete
<kenvandine> robru, great
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> kenvandine: is that package new? I'm not sure why you'd want to publish something with a depwait
<kenvandine> robru, upstart...
<kenvandine> it depends on something that depends on something that depends on upstart :)
<kenvandine> which is being worked on right now...
<kenvandine> but not having binaries for s390x isn't a new thing for our stack
<kenvandine> soon though :)
<robru> kenvandine: you'll need an archive admin to delete binaries from the archive then, otherwise it'll get blocked in -proposed as having regressed arches
<kenvandine> robru, even if there aren't old binaries?
<kenvandine> these were just the new packages
<robru> kenvandine: bileto doesn't report depwait for binaries that never existed. if the bileto status is "dependency wait" that means you've regressed an arch.
<kenvandine> Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app).
<kenvandine> robru, both new packages
<robru> kenvandine: see, I asked you if it was new and you didn't say yes :-P
<kenvandine> i thought i did :)
<robru> kenvandine: I asked if it was new and you said "upstart" and so I thought "ah, that's not new"
<kenvandine> oh, it wasn't a new problem :)
<robru> kenvandine: ok anyway, yeah bileto will report all arches for new packages because it has no baseline to determine what's a regression
<kenvandine> new packages depending on packages suffering from the upstart hell
<kenvandine> really looking forward to getting out of upstart hell :)
<robru> kenvandine: so manual copying is reasonable in this case, it should soon notice "proposed pocket" and then migrate normally... I think
<kenvandine> great
<robru> kenvandine: ah, no, you're in NEW queue, so you need an AA to wave that through
<kenvandine> yup
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 NEW queue (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Release pocket (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<robru> kenvandine: then once it's actually in -proposed then it should migrate normally
<robru> kenvandine: oh you apparently didn't copy content-hub or ubuntu-ui-extras
<kenvandine> robru, i did
<robru> hmmm
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/0.3+17.04.20170313-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-extras/0.2+17.04.20170301.2-0ubuntu1
<robru> kenvandine: ok hopefully the next status run notices those. strange that it wouldn't
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2592 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2592 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 zesty/url-dispatcher: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/bad-url-fixes. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2592 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Successfully built
<seb128> kenvandine, sure, feel free to land it and fix in the vcs/for next upload
<dobey> OOOH
<dobey> printing silo landing?! yay!
<dobey> bout damn time :)
<dobey> guess i'll have to rebase my branch now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
<robru> kenvandine: yeah something goofy going on with that ticket, "successfully built" means "not found in any archive or queue
<robru> kenvandine: oh you had "dest" set to overlay PPA so it was looking for your packages in zesty overlay. I'll push a fix for that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 NEW queue (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Release pocket (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Pending binary packages (xenial/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, zesty/url-dispat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/url-dispatcher). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2583 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 You must add ~ci-train-bot to https://launchpad.net/~afrantzis to continue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2603 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2604 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591 QA Signoff: Approved
<pete-woods> sil2100: hi again. I've got that silo from yesterday through QA review now. Do I need to round up an archive admin for it now?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2603 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2603 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2603 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2559 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2559 Proposed pocket
<vigo> bregma, ping
<vigo> can you take a look at this when you have time please?
<vigo> https://trello.com/c/hpweVXFU/4056-2545-2545-unity8-desktop-session-bregma
<vigo> looks like the scope can't list all music files
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2604 Generating diffs
<Mirv> Trevinho: ok I started on the camitk thing and hopefully have now fixed version in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2604
<Mirv> Trevinho: the test was indeed very silly test.. cat | cut -f 2.. I workarounded with a little sed that should work with or without the QStandardPaths message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2604 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! I am getting "ERROR You must add ~ci-train-bot to <lp-account> to continue." in ticket 2602 (target is xenial stable-phone-overlay). Any idea why I get the error and how to proceed?
<sil2100> alf_: hey! What silo is that?
<sil2100> alf_: this usually happens for new projects that the bileto account cannot write to
<sil2100> alf_: ~ci-train-bot needs to have access to the branch to be able to merge the MPs etc.
<alf_> sil2100: No silo assigned yet, it happens in the "Build" phase of ticket 2602
<sil2100> Ah, you mentioned the ticket
<sil2100> alf_: yeah, so you need to make the trunk branch owned by some team that ~ci-train-bot is a member of
<sil2100> alf_: otherwise Bileto will not allow to build, as it already knows it won't be able to merge to it when needed
<sil2100> alf_: ~afrantzis/protobuf/+git/protobuf-xenial:bileto <- if this is a trunk, it's unwise for it to be owned by you and not some team anyway
<sil2100> Since others need to be able to contribute
<alf_> sil2100: there is no trunk for it in ubuntu unfortunately, so I had to create one. I will just use ~mir-team instead
<alf_> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> Yeah, should work
<sil2100> yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<alf_> sil2100: Another question... is it OK to leave the description and commit message empty of the MP empty? I want bileto to just use my existing debian/changelog entry without changing it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> sil2100: sorry to nag again, but the silo we talked about yesterday has completed the bileto gauntlet now
<pete-woods> (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591)
<pete-woods> sil2100: any chance of a packaging ack / tips on getting AA approval?
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey! Ok, let's look for an AA that could take a quick look now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> sil2100: sounds good!
<sil2100> hm, seb is not around
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! I know you're busy with other stuff and not really AAing, but maybe you would have a moment to quickly +1 pre-binNEW a new package for us? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2591/2017-03-16_10:33:22/zesty_libqtdbusmock_packaging_changes.diff <- it's a new libqtdbusmock1-common package with extra templates
<sil2100> cjwatson: if you're busy I'll understand if you say 'find someone else please'
<cjwatson> sil2100: And these are completely new files, not in any existing package yet?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libqtdbusmock/new-templates-in-common-package/+merge/319972
<sil2100> The MP for the change
<cjwatson> Yeah, just tracked that down
<pete-woods> cjwatson: yeah, they're totally new
<pete-woods> in terms of installing them anyway, they are currently vendored in indicator-network's tests
<pete-woods> which isn't ideal
<pete-woods> want to be able to use them elsewhere
<cjwatson> sil2100,pete-woods: LGTM, go ahead
<pete-woods> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> pete-woods: passing comment, you might want to fix the doubly-typoed Maintainer field at some point (ubuntu not ubunu, and devel-discuss not devel.discuss)
<pete-woods> cjwatson: I'd be willing to do that now, if I didn't have to go through auotpkgtests + QA all over again
<cjwatson> sure, no rush
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: publishing in this case
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> sil2100: much appreciated :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> sil2100, could you ack qtubuntu-print and ubuntu-printing-app in the NEW queue?
<kenvandine> sil2100, seb128 did the review
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591 Proposed pocket (zesty/libqtdbusmock). Release pocket (xenial/libqtdbusmock)
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! When was that?
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you copy-paste some proof for me? :) I need to document that somehow
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i can forward the email if it is useful ?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, can you forward that email ?
<ahayzen> :-)
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> sil2100, and in response to his one comment on it
<kenvandine> <seb128> kenvandine, sure, feel free to land it and fix in the vcs/for next upload
<kenvandine> yesterday
<sil2100> Ok, forward me that e-mail and I'll approve it :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx!
<sil2100> Need all the proof there is as I'm not really an official AA
<ahayzen> kenvandine, sil2100, just forwarded the email
<kenvandine> sil2100, and ahayzen already has a silo for the license fix
<kenvandine> but we can't build it until we get it through NEW to the archive
<ahayzen> yup this one, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2599
<sil2100> kenvandine, ahayzen: approved! Hope I won't get a beating for that though ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks... you'll be fine
<ahayzen> sil2100, awesome thanks!
<kenvandine> seb128 looked at it :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
<vigo> bregma, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Release pocket (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2548 Failed to build (xenial/qmenumodel). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<bregma> vigo, I'm looking in to the problem, but I don't think it's related to the changes in the silo... I need to talk to an expert on the dash and scopes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2591 Release pocket
<vigo> bregma, ack, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2559 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2602 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
<dobey> vigo, bregma: question about there only being two artists shown in "my music" ?
<dobey> vigo: "my music" top level view is of "artists" and your third mp3 doesn't have an artist in the metadata
<dobey> vigo: totally unrelated to bregma's silo, too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<dobey> and looks like the "music" aggregator scope is showing tracks, not artists
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Release pocket
<vigo> dobey, ack, clear now thank you
<dobey> np :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2604 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2592 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2599 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2545 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2587 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
<alan_g> trainguards Hi! can we land ticket 2592?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2599 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2604 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Dependency wait (xenial/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2604 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 zesty/ubuntu-printing-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/ubuntu-printing-app/add-notifier-daemon-pull
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<alan_g> sil2100: Hi! can we land ticket 2592?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Currently building (zesty/neutron). Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx)
<jamespage> I will make vmware-nsx build dammit!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2606 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 zesty/ubuntu-printing-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/ubuntu-printing-app/add-notifier-daemon-pull
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2555 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2605 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx). Uploading build (zesty/neutron)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2606 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Dependency wait (xenial/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
<sil2100> alan_g: hey! Let me take a look - if no one else already picked that up
<alan_g> sil2100: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (xenial/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Currently building (zesty/neutron). Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2592 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Dependency wait (xenial/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2545 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2592 Proposed pocket (zesty/miral). Release pocket (xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2545 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Dependency wait (xenial/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2545 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2592 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Dependency wait (xenial/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Diff missing (zesty/neutron). Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 QA Signoff: Failed
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2600 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs building (zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2601 Diff missing (zesty/neutron). Failed to build (zesty/vmware-nsx)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2577 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/url-dispatcher)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-03-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2599 QA Signoff: Approved
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scopes-shell, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:content-hub cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:content-hub, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:content-hub, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:sync-monitor cache.). Successfully built (xenial/sync-monitor, zesty/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3193 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-service). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:mfw-plugin-irc cache., xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/d
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:lightdm cache.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-service). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/to, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:content-hub, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:content-hub, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:sync-monitor, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:sync-monitor, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/sync-monitor, zesty/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/lo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3193 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3192 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3193 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3192 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3193 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache., /: Failed to update local l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:webapps-core cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3169 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3192 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3183 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache., /: Failed to update local lp:libindi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-sound cache., /: Failed to update lo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:libindicator cache., /: Failed to upd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-sound cache., /: Failed to update local lp:libindicator cache., /: Failed to upd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:webapps-core cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to upd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scopes-shel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scopes-shell, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:policykit-unity8 cache., /: Faile
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-bluetooth cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update local
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3195 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update local
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Diff missing (xenial/debhelper). Failed to build (xenial/rdma-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3195 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Failed to build (xenial/rdma-core). Ready to build (xenial/debhelper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Ready to build (xenial/debhelper). Uploading build (xenial/rdma-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Pending binary packages (xenial/rdma-core). Ready to build (xenial/debhelper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Diff missing (xenial/rdma-core). Pending binary packages (xenial/dpdk). Ready to build (xenial/debhelper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Diff missing (xenial/dpdk, xenial/rdma-core). Ready to build (xenial/debhelper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-sound cache., xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache., /: Failed to update lo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/libindicator, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicato
<sil2100> Wow, looks like something got corrupted
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard cache.). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3193 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3154 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3196 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache.). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, zesty/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:account-polld, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:account-polld, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, zesty/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Diff missing (xenial/rdma-core). Pending binary packages (xenial/dpdk). Ready to build (xenial/debhelper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3195 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Diff missing (xenial/dpdk, xenial/rdma-core). Ready to build (xenial/debhelper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3198 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/gallery-app). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:gallery-app cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gallery-app). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:gallery-app, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:gallery-app, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3199 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3199 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3199 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/gallery-app). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:gallery-app, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:gallery-app, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gallery-app). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:gallery-app, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:gallery-app, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8-des
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/lo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:webapps-core cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-03-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3198 Failed to build (bionic/unity). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:unity cache.)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3953 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3953 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3967 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3937 Dependency wait (focal/gjs). Diff missing (focal/adwaita-icon-theme, focal/mozjs68). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/budgie-desktop, focal/gnome-shell, focal/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, focal/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, focal/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, focal/mutter, focal/y
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3969 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3969 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3969 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3969 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Pending binary packages (focal/libvirt). Successfully built (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Successfully built (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3863 Ready to build (eoan/gcc-7-cross, eoan/gcc-7-cross-ports). Security pocket (eoan/gcc-7, eoan/gcc-8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3878 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Dependency wait (focal/s390-tools-signed). Pending binary packages (focal/s390-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Dependency wait (focal/s390-tools-signed). Diff missing (focal/s390-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing (focal/s390-tools). Pending binary packages (focal/s390-tools-signed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Uploading build (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Successfully built (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Pending binary packages (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Successfully built (focal/qemu)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing (focal/s390-tools, focal/s390-tools-signed). Pending binary packages (focal/linux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3969 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3926 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing (focal/linux, focal/linux-signed, focal/s390-tools, focal/s390-tools-signed). Pending binary packages (focal/linux-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing (focal/linux, focal/linux-signed, focal/s390-tools-signed). Pending binary packages (focal/linux-meta, focal/s390-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Dependency wait (focal/s390-tools-signed). Diff missing (focal/linux, focal/linux-signed). Pending binary packages (focal/linux-meta, focal/s390-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3966 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/libgtk3-perl). Proposed pocket (focal/gtk+3.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3960 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3971 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3971 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3971 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Dependency wait (focal/s390-tools-signed). Diff missing (focal/linux, focal/linux-meta, focal/linux-signed, focal/s390-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3937 Diff missing (focal/adwaita-icon-theme, focal/mozjs68). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/budgie-desktop, focal/gjs, focal/gnome-shell, focal/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, focal/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, focal/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, focal/mutter, focal/yaru-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3971 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3971 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3971 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3972 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3972 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing (focal/linux, focal/linux-meta, focal/linux-signed, focal/s390-tools). Pending binary packages (focal/s390-tools-signed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3972 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3972 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3972 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3972 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3971 Chroot problem (focal/pglogical-ticker). Successfully built (focal/cstore-fdw, focal/pg-fact-loader, focal/pglogical)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Chroot problem (focal/ovn). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/openvswitch, focal/python-configshell-fb, focal/python-rtslib-fb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/openvswitch, focal/python-configshell-fb, focal/python-rtslib-fb). Pending binary packages (focal/ovn)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Diff missing (focal/ovn). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/openvswitch, focal/python-configshell-fb, focal/python-rtslib-fb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3973 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3975 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3975 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3973 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3975 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3973 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3976 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3976 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3976 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3975 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3973 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3975 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3975 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3975 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3973 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3976 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3976 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3976 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3976 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3937 Diff missing (focal/adwaita-icon-theme). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/budgie-desktop, focal/gjs, focal/gnome-shell, focal/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, focal/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, focal/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, focal/mozjs68, focal/mutter, focal/yaru-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox cpaelzer jfh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing (focal/linux, focal/linux-meta, focal/linux-signed, focal/s390-tools, focal/s390-tools-signed). Pending binary packages (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox cpaelzer jfh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3968 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox cpaelzer jfh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3970 Diff missing (focal/linux, focal/linux-meta, focal/linux-signed, focal/s390-tools, focal/s390-tools-signed). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3961 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3937 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/adwaita-icon-theme, focal/budgie-desktop, focal/gjs, focal/gnome-shell, focal/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, focal/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, focal/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, focal/mozjs68, focal/mutter, focal/yaru-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3977 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3977 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3977 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3977 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3977 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Dependency wait (focal/kconfig). Failed to build (focal/extra-cmake-modules). Pending binary packages (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoread
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3978 Dependency wait (focal/kconfig). Diff missing (focal/attica-kf5, focal/baloo-kf5, focal/bluez-qt, focal/breeze-icons, focal/frameworkintegration, focal/kactivities-kf5, focal/kactivities-stats, focal/kapidox, focal/karchive, focal/kauth, focal/kbookmarks, focal/kcmutils, focal/kcodecs, focal/kcompletion, focal/kconfigwidgets, focal/kcoreaddons, focal/kcrash, focal/kdbusaddons, focal/kdeclarativ
